# The Ultimate Odour Control Thread



## Arrid (Jul 16, 2008)

*Odour control*



So you want to know about odour control in the grow room.
This is just a list of the things you can use to control the odour.
You've got to realise before you start growing that your ganja is going to smell.

_(If you live in a house with your parents, you best just wait it out till you get your own place.  )_

Here is a compiled list of helpful information to help you learn the knowledge that will help you to become a good grower.
 
If you feel you can contribute, then post!


*The carbon filter.*








 _Taken from wikipedia - 
_​ _
"Carbon filtering is a method of filtering that uses a piece of activated carbon to remove contaminants and impurities, utilizing chemical adsorption. Each piece of carbon is designed to provide a large section of surface area, in order to allow contaminants the most possible exposure to the filter media."
_
*A carbon filter works by removing "the smell" from the air that passes through it. 
Place a fan so that it's blowing (or pulling ) air through a carbon filter/scrubber.
It's that simple!
You can buy them from most good Hydroponic stores, as well as online. (eBay etc.)

* * The most common questions asked when anyone talks about a carbon filter is the following :
Can't i get it cheaper than in the store?*

*The answer is YES!*
​ 


 *DIY Carbon filters*

Below is a list of links to useful DIY carbon filters that people have made themselves. 
Remember these are tried and tested and the people who have made them swear they work well for their needs.
_( Just remember to take into account that your needs may be different. )
_
*I will be updating this list as more are found/made.*


https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/58871-2-minute-cheap-easy-carbon.html
By MalteseGrower.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/63004-my-3-carbon-filter.html
By panhead.


https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/89078-diy-carbon-filter.html
by RandyRocket.


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html
Found by MightyBuddha.


https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/75657-23-activated-carbon-scrubber.html
By DrGreenFinger


_https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/80712-pc-fan-respirator-filter-works.html
by xKaminAx
(Works in a similar way.)_


*Links to other websites.*


International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - DIY pro style carbon filter

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Simple Scrubber

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - DIY - Build a Carbon Scrubber For Dummies!

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Panasonic Whisper Fan Carbon Scrubber Tutorial: Quietest most efficient fan ever!

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - micro carbon scrubber

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - $30 DIY Carbon Filter (Design by Ryoko)

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - hepa filter to carbon scrubber for 20 bucks

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - DIY Carbon scrubber.




ONA gel.









( Taken from ONA Gel odor neutralizer from 4 hydroponics.com by Growco Indoor Garden Supply. )

"Two odors can offset one another when they combine to form a bond. ONA's ingredients come from a blend of 32 essential oils and plant-derived compounds, that bond with and neutralize a wide array of pesky odors. 

ONA odor neutralizer was originally developed for industrial applications to neutralize the strong odors in sewage treatment plants, rendering plants and chemical plants. If it can handle those conditions, think what it can do for you!"

ONA gel works by "killing" the smell.
_( used in a grow room on a regular cycle._ )





_Hopefully this will stop a lot of questions asking the same things._
 _I started this to get the ball rolling.
I know a lot is missing._

 If you feel you can contribute, then post!



Please post all odour questions in the thread linked below.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/90892-odour-questions.html#post1065727


​


----------



## Arrid (Jul 16, 2008)

For information on ozone generators see panheads post below.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/86320-my-highest-reccomendation-inexpensive-unit.html 


​


----------



## Arrid (Jul 17, 2008)

No one has anything they could add?

Hmm...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 17, 2008)

i have nothing to add but i would like to thank you for the info and the diy.


----------



## KillerWeed420 (Jul 17, 2008)

What about UV Ozone generators?


----------



## Arrid (Jul 17, 2008)

Check the link in my last post. I don't know much about UV ozone generators so i can't say much on the subject.. i was hoping other people would be able to add to what i'd already collected.


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Jul 17, 2008)

nice little thread here def should be considered to be stickied considering the same Q is asked a million times a day


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 17, 2008)

so i kinda cut out a kleenex box, cut a wholle in the top where my fan is, got a mesh bag and poured carbon in it, and it seems to be pretty nice


----------



## Arrid (Jul 18, 2008)

mikeeees said:


> so i kinda cut out a kleenex box, cut a wholle in the top where my fan is, got a mesh bag and poured carbon in it, and it seems to be pretty nice



That seems like an ok idea but isn't card ( which the box is made out of ) porous?

I always assumed it was.
But if it works. It works


----------



## mikeeees (Jul 18, 2008)

wel i dont know if it works yet, today is actuallly the day im putting everyhting in, because i finally finished building last night.

i'll send a link when im done the threaddd


----------



## potlike (Jul 18, 2008)

Found this elsewhere and just got the soilmoist today... 

Shopping list:
5 gallon bucket
Holmes Fan
ONA
Soilmoist

Remove screws from holmes fan from walmart ... it does fit perfectly in the 5gallon bucket(i've tried this... doesn't even need to be bolted duct taped or secured at all)

drill holes around bucket

mix 10 cups water
1 cup ona
1 cup soil moist

Clean air now!

this wasn't my own idea but I know ona works and the soil moist added to it makes the ona last longer as it absorbs the liquid and slowly releases it.

-potlike


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Jul 18, 2008)

potlike said:


> Found this elsewhere and just got the soilmoist today...
> 
> Shopping list:
> 5 gallon bucket
> ...


Nice idea, but can we get a pic, or sketch or something?


----------



## GreenGold (Jul 19, 2008)

I have activated charcoal in my ac's intake, then ducted back into the flower room 
works good for smell but I use it mostly to control temps

the pics are without the intake box, which has the charcoal in it with a duct back into the flowing room


----------



## Arrid (Jul 20, 2008)

GreenGold said:


> I have activated charcoal in my ac's intake, then ducted back into the flower room
> works good for smell but I use it mostly to control temps
> 
> the pics are without the intake box, which has the charcoal in it with a duct back into the flowing room



Activated carbon right?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 20, 2008)

bad ass thread.

thanks for the time and effort put into this thread. im sure everyone from noobs to experienced alike will appreciate it


----------



## potlike (Jul 21, 2008)

> Nice idea, but can we get a pic, or sketch or something?



here you go

Do this in tandem with a diy activated carbon filter and odor will not be a problem you will experience- guaranteed.

-potlike


----------



## bongrippinbob (Jul 21, 2008)

I have been using an OdorSok for quite some time now. It works really well for the price. I only paid like $100 for it, and I've been using it for a good year now with no problems. In the last 7-10 days, you do get some smell, but for the price, its kind of expected. I have been growing in an apt and no neighbors have said a word.


----------



## dannydr44 (Jul 21, 2008)

Excellant thread...this was very helpful...for me atleast...thanks...


----------



## dannydr44 (Jul 21, 2008)

sorry...my internet locked up...and I didn't know if my post went through...anyway great post...


----------



## Leeguana (Jul 21, 2008)

Many kudos for this thread. I find if I just keep creeping around, I will find the answers much quicker than if I would pose the question, lol.

ROI (especially the DIY section) rocks.


----------



## sparkafire (Aug 15, 2008)

Just built this and its working great 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/99452-diy-febreze-odor-control-bucket.html

Sparky


----------



## Arrid (Sep 6, 2008)

Bump for newbies.


Shame this hasn't been stickied or something..


----------



## Arrid (Sep 9, 2008)

A brilliant *DIY* carbon filter for micro grows has been made by* Wolfmaster Zen*.


Worth checking out!


https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon.html


----------



## malady (Sep 9, 2008)

add ozium in there

its good for everyone doing those little closet grows

also good for covering up the smoke smell


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Sep 9, 2008)

Arrid said:


> A brilliant *DIY* carbon filter for micro grows has been made by* Wolfmaster Zen*.
> 
> 
> Worth checking out!
> ...


Hey thanks Arrid  
_________________
The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## Arrid (Sep 9, 2008)

malady said:


> add ozium in there
> 
> its good for everyone doing those little closet grows
> 
> also good for covering up the smoke smell



I just checked that out. It looks interesting, could you perhaps write something on it?

I'm not familiar with the product.


----------



## Arrid (Sep 9, 2008)

Wolfman Zen said:


> Hey thanks Arrid
> _________________
> The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
> The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
> Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker



No problem dude!


----------



## jnuggs (Sep 10, 2008)

What about this DIY filter? not sure if it's posted elsewhere on RIU. I just thought I'd share it for others who hadn't seen it. About $70 USD.

DIY Carbon Scrubber - Mycotopia Web Forums


----------



## Arrid (Sep 10, 2008)

jnuggs said:


> What about this DIY filter? not sure if it's posted elsewhere on RIU. I just thought I'd share it for others who hadn't seen it. About $70 USD.
> 
> DIY Carbon Scrubber - Mycotopia Web Forums



Very nice, thank you for this wonderful link.

i would add it to the first post but I cannot.

Thank you anyway dude.


----------



## lorenzo08 (Sep 18, 2008)

bump.. good info


----------



## potlike (Sep 18, 2008)

yes the febreze will work but the whole idea of adding the soil moist with Odor Neutralizing agent is the soil moist soaks up the moisture of the Odor Neutralizing agent and releases the fresh smell over time. It costs LESS over time doing it this way.


-potlike


----------



## Rix (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the ideas,so very creative.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 27, 2008)

Arrid said:


> Yay. Stickie'd



You are welcome. Great info here.


----------



## Arrid (Sep 28, 2008)

*Carbon filters/scrubbers*

Dr. Substrate's DIY Carbon Scrubber - PlanetGanja.com

Another DIY Carbon Filter - PlanetGanja.com

DIY Carbon Scrubber - PlanetGanja.com





*How to work out ideal dimensions for a carbon Scrubber.*

Formula to find the ideal dimensions for a can filter carbon scrubber - PlanetGanja.com


----------



## headbandrocker (Sep 30, 2008)

i have a few ogkushxchemdawg ladies out side in a green house that reak to high hell,I found that Basil takes over the skunk smell nicely,but now im always hungry.Would ona gel work in a greenhouse application? Is it organic?Thanks hbr


----------



## northeastern lights (Oct 1, 2008)

I use an 8 inch inline ozone generator which feeds into a negative air pressure box. Then it comes out it goes to a dual 4 inch set of T's. I put panty hoes in there cause i like to stuff a few drier sheets in there for good mesure. I also have a diy 2 ft carbon filter on my fan. I used to use a room ozone generator but got to nervous of the physical harm they can cause over time.


----------



## Arrid (Oct 4, 2008)

Ryoko Builds a DIY Activated Carbon Filter - 30 Minutes, $30 Dollars - The Garden's Cure

D.I.Y Carbon Filter .: Cannaversity

------

Also found this while checking out other Carbon filters..

You can bulk buy activated Carbon.
check out a few websites, seems legit.

BULK ACTIVATED CHARCOAL CARBON AIR WATER PURIFICATION


----------



## superryder (Oct 4, 2008)

the only way to stop the smell is to buy a proper carbon filter no home made crap lol


----------



## Arrid (Oct 4, 2008)

superryder said:


> the only way to stop the smell is to buy a proper carbon filter no home made crap lol


LOL.
That's the WORST post i've ever read, ever.

Do you honestly think people would make/use them if they didn't work? 

fool.


----------



## potlike (Oct 4, 2008)

> the only way to stop the smell is to buy a proper carbon filter no home made crap lol


No offense but do not post things you do not know anything about it makes you look ignorant.

-potlike


----------



## bongrippinbob (Oct 4, 2008)

If you want something that is tested, and you know will work, I'd say go with a pre built one. If you don't mind doing a little experimenting with CFMs, carbon bed size, etc, then you can build one for much cheaper.

Most of the people that don't get good results from the homemade ones are people that didn't experiment at all. They built one, ran their fan through it, it didn't work, so it sucks. It could have just been too much carbon, too little carbon, too much CFM, etc. 

So like I said, if you want something that will work pretty much perfect, buy a pre made filter. If you like to tinker, adjust, test, etc, then build yourself one. The homemade ones are built with the same design as the expensive ones, so if made correctly, they will work just fine.


----------



## swishatwista (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey, if anybody could answer this that'd be great, cause i gotta get started on my grow. I was thinking about using a whisperline fan and having a 2'' tray full of carbon ontop of the intake of the fan. International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Panasonic Whisper Fan Carbon Scrubber Tutorial: Quietest most efficient fan ever!. But should i go with the 80cfm fan or the 110 fan because i want to have my fan oneside of my grow cab, and on the exhaust of the fan i want to connect it to my hood to cool my 600w hps and then about 3' of duct to the outside of my cabinet. Do you guys think that this fan set up will be able to cool my light? any help would be great, thanks


----------



## KillerGreenBud(K.G.B.) (Oct 17, 2008)

what it is !! i smoke ciggs, for that reason i purchased 2 sharper image ionic breezes, ive never had an indoor grow but am currantly trying 2 get my shi* together for a small winter project . im hoping 1 of these in close proxcimity will do the trick ,tell me what ya think.


----------



## BurrOakGrower (Oct 24, 2008)

Cool thread. I grow in an outhouse flanked by a chicken coop Soon to add on goat shed and pen. No need to mask the smell of weed here LOL

Keep your powder dry


----------



## firebird420 (Oct 25, 2008)

KillerGreenBud(K.G.B.) said:


> what it is !! i smoke ciggs, for that reason i purchased 2 sharper image ionic breezes, ive never had an indoor grow but am currantly trying 2 get my shi* together for a small winter project . im hoping 1 of these in close proxcimity will do the trick ,tell me what ya think.



I'm also curious to hear of anyone's experience with the Ionic Breeze. I picked up 4 of the mid-size units on Craigslist for $80. I have two outside of the cab, and then the other two just out in the apt. Seems to be working extremely well so far, about 3 1/2 weeks into flowering, but I want to know how they'll hold up in another month or two.

Anybody else use these before?


----------



## SayWord (Oct 25, 2008)

so my apartment smells like weed right when u walk in the front door now. i dont really mind it but my fam is coming to visit me for halloween. im wondering if theres anything easier to remove smell temporarily? i might just have to fabreeze the shit out of the it.


----------



## sweetsmell (Oct 25, 2008)

SayWord said:


> so my apartment smells like weed right when u walk in the front door now. i dont really mind it but my fam is coming to visit me for halloween. im wondering if theres anything easier to remove smell temporarily? i might just have to fabreeze the shit out of the it.


LOL hmmmmmm no. A scrubber is your best hope


----------



## potlike (Oct 27, 2008)

get working on it quick...

scrubber, ozone generator, odor neutralizing agent.... otherwise your fam will know what's up... might figure it out anyways.


-potlike


----------



## SayWord (Oct 27, 2008)

i put a towel under the outside of the grow room door, and that has helped a ton already. im just gonna have my girl cook something that smells dank right before they come. bacon or something. then they'll just be all "mmmmm bacon. yum you cooked us bacon" and i'll be like "yeah". thats how i see it goin down in my head.


----------



## SoloGro57 (Oct 27, 2008)

Be careful if you're considering using an ozone generator. Ozone can be dangerous.
Ozone Generators that are Sold as Air Cleaners | Publications | Indoor Air | Air | US EPA


----------



## kevin (Oct 29, 2008)

i found this setup and made mine with this as a guide. works great!!!

Safe Room Squirrel Cage Fan


----------



## alti117 (Oct 30, 2008)

hey guys, iv built myslef a frame for a carbon filter and all i need now is some carbon. i was told that i could buy carbon at pet stores but it was about 8$ for a small milk carton sized amount. i am looking to get around 10L or about 3Galons for my 500cfm blower. iv seen several differant sights online that sell a wide selection of carbon. could anyone recomend a good sight online that would ship to canada? and what type of carbon would be best for my filter?


----------



## t0k3 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks i really appreciate it, will a carbon filter get rid of all the smell if im just doin a 1 plant grow box?


----------



## rolln1up (Nov 13, 2008)

Sparky[/QUOTE]



t0k3 said:


> thanks i really appreciate it, will a carbon filter get rid of all the smell if im just doin a 1 plant grow box?


If it's being recomended u should figure it works on at least one 
plant


----------



## TheArchitect (Nov 17, 2008)

Carbon filters are the way to go, just make sure you don't have leaks in the ducting leading to the filter, and if you DIY make sure to seal it up well.


----------



## iloveit (Nov 17, 2008)

Great thread Ill try making a home made DIY carbon filter soon.


----------



## malignant (Nov 27, 2008)

ahl has a really good inexpensive inline ozone generator, www.ahlgrows.com not spamming, just i use the non inline one.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 29, 2008)

i been using a odorsock on my grow this time. last time i grew with no odor control what so ever in a cupboard in my parents house. the smell got so out of hand i had to cut my babys early meaning i lost out on yeild and the chance for couchlock (which i wanted). at first the odorsock was attached to the intake (pulling air through it) which for some reason was not affective but know it is attached to the outtake pushing air through it and is now removing 95% of odours with just a bit of smell lingering in the tent itself. 

people should think about odour control as one of the first thing,s to get right as it could cost you later down the line


----------



## bongrippinbob (Nov 29, 2008)

The reason you odorsok didn't work while pulling through it was probably because your fan, which I am going to guess is a blower and not an inline fan, has a second hole it sucks air through as well as the main one. So when you were sucking through it, it was pulling some air through the odorsok, but some was also coming straight from the cab. A lot of people have this problem when pulling through their filter. Your odorsok will last about 2 grows before needing to be replaced. I got told they would last a year if you washed them, but washing did nothing but ruin the filter.


----------



## TexarkanaTim (Nov 30, 2008)

I have heard people talk about odor killing CFLs....Have not used them but perhaps another choice?


----------



## SayWord (Dec 1, 2008)

i heard some shit about black lights that are odor killing type things but i dunno what the fuck that guy was talkin about. im just gonna use the $3 carbon filter when my girls start flowering. that shit looks easy to make


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Dec 1, 2008)

KillerGreenBud(K.G.B.) said:


> what it is !! i smoke ciggs, for that reason i purchased 2 sharper image ionic breezes, ive never had an indoor grow but am currantly trying 2 get my shi* together for a small winter project . im hoping 1 of these in close proxcimity will do the trick ,tell me what ya think.


Very nice, and honestly Ive seen them recommended buy a few people because they are a relatively cheap way to deal with smell (and i mean deal with it not just mask it) if you are not using venting ducts. My current setup is a 250w hps over 2 violator kush bitches in a room that is around 6 feet x 4 feet. My flowering schedule is from 8pm to 8am so i leave the door open during that time, i have a Bell&Howell Ionic Air Purifier in there and its doing good but Ive only been flowering for 2 days, the real test will be in 5 weeks or so hope this helped brother


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 2, 2008)

bongrippinbob said:


> The reason you odorsok didn't work while pulling through it was probably because your fan, which I am going to guess is a blower and not an inline fan, has a second hole it sucks air through as well as the main one. So when you were sucking through it, it was pulling some air through the odorsok, but some was also coming straight from the cab. A lot of people have this problem when pulling through their filter. Your odorsok will last about 2 grows before needing to be replaced. I got told they would last a year if you washed them, but washing did nothing but ruin the filter.


yeah i read that about washing it but it doesnt sound like something that is really gonna work. too be honest i am not too sure about what type of fan it is (electrics are not my strong point) it all come as a kit from hydroponics-hydroponics.com. soon as it stops working properly i will invest in a carbon filter.


----------



## humboldthunnie (Dec 3, 2008)

i love living in humboldt out here in the redwoods with no worries of neighbors or electric companies i feel very blessed


----------



## SayWord (Dec 4, 2008)

answer me this. if u have ur intake from an open window, cant u have ur air exhaust go out the growroom door and into the house, having the smell vent only in the house? this is what im planning when my girls start stankin, but i have no experience with odor cover up. will this work???


----------



## Kingb420 (Dec 4, 2008)

anyone use the ona gel stuff? ive been looking into it for a small cab grow


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Dec 7, 2008)

great info guys


----------



## capncash (Dec 8, 2008)

Kingb420 said:


> anyone use the ona gel stuff? ive been looking into it for a small cab grow


yeah the ona works really well, buy the liquid and mix it with soil moist and it will release slowly


----------



## Eharmony420 (Dec 9, 2008)

i recentlywent through a hell of a time trying to improve my odor control

i have a 5 inch grobrite charcoal filter from htg. A 6 inch 430cfm inline fan. I had the fan pulling outa the tent then pushing through the charcoal filter. I noticed a little smell, a charcoly taste in the air, but not bad.

everybodu said put the filter in the tent for improved strength. So i did. What a nightmare I began.

Well the whole room filled with weed smell right away as I turned off fans, lol. Then when i got it hooed up it smelled. Like the fas was too strong. The values of the 2 correlate though. So i put a duct booster I had laying around on the filter and gave the light its own circuit. This worked fine for a whole day. Then i relaised this was no where near enough ventilation. I dont have enuf vents in my tent. I have three and i need 6 plus flanges i did no have on hand. So iredid the tent with the filter on the outside. It really stank thi time. I was like wtf. So i redid it again with the filter inside, it stank still. I redid it again with the duct booster in forn fo the charcoal filter but turned off and it was fine. Lol, i guess it acts as some kinda damoer or something giving the filter moretime. So now the filter in the tent pulling through a truned off duct booster and exhasting on top of the fan. This gives a lot of air movement over the plants. The passive intake is hanginf from a circulating fan which draws a smooth currnet inside form a duct leading outside. The tent walls cave in a bunch so i know i got neg pressure. 

If it aint broke dont fix it!!!


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 9, 2008)

Canister filters use sheets of activated carbon filter. You can cut the sheet to size and easily replace. http://www.filters-now.com/products/ffm.html#products


----------



## crowley1027 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hrm. Very odd, I find that the best way to cover up the smell is to just smoke some pot?


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Dec 15, 2008)

I have about 10 of those odor killing CFLs. They sort of work on normal household odors but don't even touch the weed smell. I don't recommend them.


----------



## closetkiller (Dec 29, 2008)

Wolfman Zen said:


> Hey thanks Arrid
> _________________
> The best DIY EZ walmart DWC CLONER for MICRO grows. Zen style
> The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
> Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


great filter it really works . only cost $17 to make. thanks for the great suggestion


----------



## Discolexic (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a 6 inch inline hooked up to a Goblin carbon filter inside my tent. I have it all vented outside of the house threw a window using a dryer vent cover. It takes the smell out of the house and helps big time but the air coming outside still reeks of bud. I guess the carbon is helping but if it was vented in the house it would stink like hell. I really need something to cover the smell coming outside. Any ideas? Has anyone tried the ONA? How good is it?


----------



## InvestInMe (Dec 29, 2008)

Hows the ona gel work i seen it at my local hydro shop but i thought you nedded some sort of thing to put the gell in .... So hows it work ?


----------



## Discolexic (Dec 29, 2008)

SayWord said:


> answer me this. if u have ur intake from an open window, cant u have ur air exhaust go out the growroom door and into the house, having the smell vent only in the house? this is what im planning when my girls start stankin, but i have no experience with odor cover up. will this work???


Your house will most likely stink. Even with a carbon filter.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Dec 30, 2008)

Discolexic said:


> I have a 6 inch inline hooked up to a Goblin carbon filter inside my tent. I have it all vented outside of the house threw a window using a dryer vent cover. It takes the smell out of the house and helps big time but the air coming outside still reeks of bud. I guess the carbon is helping but if it was vented in the house it would stink like hell. I really need something to cover the smell coming outside. Any ideas? Has anyone tried the ONA? How good is it?


My guess is going to be that you are running to many CFMs through your filter and the smell is not having a chance to be "absorbed" by the carbon. 

Try using a speed controller on your fan and this should help. Either that, or you have too much bud for that tiny little carbon filter. You may have to fork out the money for a larger filter. With the right size filter and fan for your grow, you should have no smell what so ever.


----------



## rolln1up (Dec 30, 2008)

Just a little info I bought an ionic pro tower placed in the grow right in front of the homebuilt carbon filter hoping it would help and NOPE i dont notice any difference so if anyone had any thoughts about using one save your money!


----------



## Ozoner (Dec 30, 2008)

KillerWeed420 said:


> What about UV Ozone generators?


UV Ozone is the most reliable and effective units available. They are a sealed preasure UV tube useing the light spectrum to convert oxygen to ozone. UV ozone smells the best.

Corona discharge ozone is higher maintenance and the ozone output lowers as the moisture in the feed stock air increases. The cleaning is increased with increased moisture. corona ozone smells second best.

Corona ozone will damage plants sooner than UV because the nitric acid/oxide it produces as a small by product.

Ozone is also used form decontaminating rooms/buildings/homes and offices from mold spores, bacteria and viruses via a shock treatment when the room is empty. It is used in crime scene cleanup and many other applications for decontamination purposes.

Ozone gas injected in the input of the carbon will oxidize the organic vapour trapped by the carbon filter and extend it's life between 5x or 50x . The carbon is a catalyst for ozone reactions with organic gases and the result is enhanced deodorization and remediation of the carbon filter all in one step. The ozone will slowly reduce the carbon in the filter pack but not as quick as the filter becomes full and needs to be replaced. 
Ozone can be used to9 remediate the carbon filters frequently or it can be injected to constantly maintane the carbon.


----------



## SayWord (Dec 31, 2008)

my ladies are at 4 weeks flowering and still dont smell hardly at all unless u put the bud right under ur nose. when should i expect it? only seven plants, will i not need to worry about outside/neighbors? (in apartment)


----------



## Else (Jan 1, 2009)

iono if anyone in this thread said this but... what about baking soda? not sure if it works but everyone uses baking soda to make their fridge smell nice and clean =]. so why cant it be used next to plants? its just an idea. I didn't try it yet becuase im on a new grow and the smell has been a problem yet.


----------



## The Virginian (Jan 2, 2009)

About carbon scrubbers I built a closet out of spare parts its 4'x2'x5 1.5 built a 25" carbon scrubber,yes the carbon cost around 9 dollars at the pet store. I came to the size choice for the scrubber based on my square footage . use this link to calculate ...Square Footage Calculator Then based on my cubic footage I multiplied it by 5 to get the cfm requirement for my needs 11.2cfm. With that info in hand I googled this in to see what one looked like and found a PC fan go figure!! Oh before closing I spent around 40$US for duct reducer and end caps etc... plus learned something in the process now should the world has some type of fall out I might be somewhat prepared I think. MAKE IT LEGAL, KEEP IT FREE!!


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys. Check this little guiy out, it is called the Mighty Mite. Seems pretty good for a very small grow closet/cabinet. Here is the link. 
I ordered one, and will report bac as to the effectiveness. Cheers guys.
http://www.airreactor.com/prod_mightymite.htm


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 7, 2009)

SayWord said:


> my ladies are at 4 weeks flowering and still dont smell hardly at all unless u put the bud right under ur nose. when should i expect it? only seven plants, will i not need to worry about outside/neighbors? (in apartment)


What strain you growing. I am going to working on a NL X Skunk strain, just wondering what to expect.


----------



## Rebel Ops (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah i got something to add... theres another thing that works really well... it burns some kind of oil. I saw it on youtube on a 4 part informational on how to grow indoors. it was amazing and the plants were massive!


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 7, 2009)

Rebel Ops said:


> yeah i got something to add... theres another thing that works really well... it burns some kind of oil. I saw it on youtube on a 4 part informational on how to grow indoors. it was amazing and the plants were massive!



Any other info? Sound interesting, but don't know if I want any combustion in the GR


----------



## ganicsarebetter (Jan 10, 2009)

Arrid said:


> That seems like an ok idea but isn't card ( which the box is made out of ) porous?
> 
> I always assumed it was.
> But if it works. It works


WHATUP GUYS. i have a 4x4x8 all flat white 400w MH months and 24 inches. perfcet PH no issues with any ever and tings are looking good. im a newbie....and have 2 vital questions for success.

the first being the light. i have the hortilux blue MH 400w and its doing a fantastic job. should i stay with that brand, or is there a better yeilding HPS out there i can swtich to for lower in 3 days...!!! help

second, airflow. its cool for now, but that is soon to change. do i just rip the ceiling out and put in a serious hvac or is there a device that does the same with litle to minmal damage to the structure of my home. alot i know....need some advice 



thanks all.
peace


----------



## SayWord (Jan 13, 2009)

mannurse801 said:


> What strain you growing. I am going to working on a NL X Skunk strain, just wondering what to expect.


its all bagseed


----------



## ThaTruth (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey about the odor what do you guys think about this little ozone generator placed in a small grow box?... http://cgi.ebay.com/OZONATOR-Ozone-Purifier-Keeps-Food-Refrigerator-Fresh_W0QQitemZ220344586690QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item220344586690&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1309


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd stick with something like this... http://www.airreactor.com/prod_mightymite.htm 
Putting an ozone generator in a small box can get dangerous, and in theory can be bad for plants....


----------



## ThaTruth (Jan 15, 2009)

yea thanks, i looked at that before but its too expensive for me at the moment and i was hoping that there would be a cheaper alternative.


----------



## mannurse801 (Jan 15, 2009)

Try some ONA pucks around the box. They do work pretty good at neutralizing the odor.... 

That thing looks pretty good I guess, but I would again, keep it outside of the box, not in it. 
Plug in some air fresheners in the room the bax is in as well. But honestly, nothing works like the activated carbon.

Can't view the link you sent, but is this the same thing? If so, don't waste the money.
http://www.ozonator.com/


----------



## ThaTruth (Jan 15, 2009)

yea i guess that is sort of the same...but i will try those ONA pucks and air fresheners. Thanks


----------



## Major Tom (Jan 16, 2009)

SayWord said:


> my ladies are at 4 weeks flowering and *still dont smell hardly* at all unless u put the bud right under ur nose. when should i expect it? only seven plants, will i not need to worry about outside/neighbors? (in apartment)


Emmm that's a good sign they'll be girls if the don't smell much as 4 weeks


----------



## SayWord (Jan 16, 2009)

whats that cream stuff called in hydro stores? its like 4 or 5 letters. like ocra or something? whats it called?


----------



## Major Tom (Jan 16, 2009)

SayWord said:


> whats that cream stuff called in hydro stores? its like 4 or 5 letters. like ocra or something? whats it called?


----------



## SayWord (Jan 17, 2009)

thank u. has anyone tried this stuff? how does it work and how well does it work?


----------



## Major Tom (Jan 17, 2009)

SayWord said:


> thank u. has anyone tried this stuff? how does it work and how well does it work?



I've heard it's for temp use and that it only takes on the smell of the plant and ads it to the smell of the product so it's really not completely gone like a carbon scrubber or ozone generator


----------



## drummingstar108 (Jan 17, 2009)

can't compare to a good carbon filter and fan setup


----------



## DontBogart (Jan 18, 2009)

Home depot sells "Volcanic Rocks" that are supposed to have ionizing properties. I did'nt believe it... but I purchased a bag and am using it in a closet grow... the shit actually works!


----------



## Major Tom (Jan 18, 2009)

DontBogart said:


> Home depot sells "Volcanic Rocks" that are supposed to have ionizing properties. I did'nt believe it... but I purchased a bag and am using it in a closet grow... the shit actually works!



Yea, what section of home depot are they in?
Thanks


----------



## SayWord (Jan 18, 2009)

how much were the rocks? and how many plants do u have that its working for?


----------



## Saint DRo587 (Jan 23, 2009)

anyone know what odour control is cheap but hella good???


----------



## greenacres (Jan 23, 2009)

Yea Saint go to page one of this thread and check out some of the links 
Subscribed here!!!( for future ref.) thanks


----------



## techgrower (Jan 23, 2009)

I use the ONA gel-nice fresh smell- put it in small dixie cup. When smell fades add a little water and back to new. Have refreshed in cups a few times and still fresh smelling. A carbon filter is the best at removing odor from exhaust vent but for air leaks from grow room ona is good.


----------



## SayWord (Jan 23, 2009)

where do u put the cup of ona?


----------



## MiguelJG (Jan 23, 2009)

nice info. thanks. should be added to the faqs.


----------



## techgrower (Jan 27, 2009)

I have one cup 1/2 filled by the door, not sealed good, and one by exhaust fan. room built on 2nd floor so bathroom light/fan blows into room, hence one by door for air that gets pushed out. only 1 plant so works just fine. plus bathroom smells fresh too, had peeps comment on it. I have even used it when a mouse or something died in wall in bedroom. Wifey was bitchin about smell, put some in tupperwear next to wall, she was very happy with results. and after gel dried up to crystals in bottom of tupperwear, added a little water and went another week smelling good.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Jan 30, 2009)

I use ona gel (fresh linen) in my cabinet grow in my bedroom. I bought the quart size and drilled a few holes in the lid and stuck it near the exhaust where my carbon scrubber used to be. The exhaust vents right back to my bedroom. After about a month the girls started smelling so I drilled a few more holes in the ona lid. I'm now a week before harvest and when you walk in my room all you smell is fresh laundry (linen even!). 

Now drying might be a different story. Has anyone used ona while drying a small crop? I'll guess I'll find out next week. I'll let you guys know. Naw, I'm sure I won't...


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm growing Crimea Blue which I know isn't the stinkiest strain. Or is it....


----------



## squints68 (Jan 30, 2009)

i killed two birds with one stone. i vent to the outside and when the fan would run you could hear it outside. what i did was in the exhaust side i put a box with a placet bag in it and a o-zone generator. the ozone gen only runs when the lights are on. you can't smell anything or hear the fan when it's on high.thanks


----------



## nicker619 (Jan 31, 2009)

Guys I need some serious advice. I have a little crappy goblin filter in a 4x4 hut. For the life of me I can't control the odor. Its so bad and its begining to worry me. Do charcoal filters even work? I was thinking about getting an ozonator but it worries me health wise. I am pretty sure the goblin filter SUCKS but if I bought a huge carbon filter will it control the odor? Please guys, your help is appreciated.


----------



## squints68 (Jan 31, 2009)

nicker619 said:


> Guys I need some serious advice. I have a little crappy goblin filter in a 4x4 hut. For the life of me I can't control the odor. Its so bad and its begining to worry me. Do charcoal filters even work? I was thinking about getting an ozonator but it worries me health wise. I am pretty sure the goblin filter SUCKS but if I bought a huge carbon filter will it control the odor? Please guys, your help is appreciated.


1. a carbon filter will help for exhaust=some smell
2. a small o-zone gen. in the exhaust with a carbon filter=NO SMELL
3.if your talking in the room your box is in an small o-zone gen will also work if the room is big enough but their are paste's and sprays out there. i heard one guy stole the airfresher out of a bathroom at burger king and it works good and keeps going back and getting refill cans.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Feb 1, 2009)

The reason you are getting smell from your cabs is likely from two things, either your fan is blowing too hard for you filter and the smell doesn't have time to absorb into your carbon. Or you could not have any back pressure in your cab so the smell is leaking out. Make sure that your exhausts are pulling in air. If you are using a tent or something, make sure the "walls" are pulling in a bit. This will ensure you have back pressure. If your "walls" are bowing out then you don't have any back pressure and the smell is just leaking our all the holes in your cab.

If you pair you fan up correctly with your filter, you will have zero smell from your buds. And if you have a quality carbon filter. I have an Active Air carbon filter that is 16" x 40" and I can't smell a thing from my grow. I have a 1000watt 20 plant vert grow going right now, and inside the cab it stinks, but once its sealed up all I smell is a touch of carbon. But that is only in the room the grow is in, not the rest of my house.

A quality carbon filter will kill 99.9% of your smell. I don't know how well those Goblin filters work, but I know I tried an OdorSok without much luck. I forked out the $200 for the real carbon filter, and what a difference. It was bitch getting it into the house, but well worth the money and the effort. Plus the Active Air filters are way less than the can filters with an extra like 1/2" of carbon bed.


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 4, 2009)

what about using baking soda? or something like that..baking powder?...something to absorb the odour...


----------



## nasd90 (Feb 7, 2009)

richslayerbc08 said:


> what about using baking soda? or something like that..baking powder?...something to absorb the odour...


I think this is a great idea. Any ideas from the gallery ?

I have a small grow of plants in the center of an area that's about 1500sq ft... semi-exposed to the elements and only at about a week in Veg. I'm not concerned too much because I'm going to be closing the area off. BUT, I am concerned if smells leak out when it starts to get HOT down here and the Neighbor smells it. I have this crazy old bitch that lives next door and she is a busy body. I live in a house, not apt. 

I just need a little smell protection I think... or do I?


THANK YOU.


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Feb 7, 2009)

you should be ok.....but im not sure about how much they will smell when they get bigger and closerr to harvest...i have 2 lil ones growin in a closet..the closet smells (wonderful)..but my room doesnt..(yet)


----------



## DontBogart (Feb 9, 2009)

The volcanic rocks were about 6 dollars. I'm using them along with cat litter on three plants in flower in a cabinet!


----------



## rollingotties (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey, workin on my first grow and 4 weeks in having alot of trouble with smell. goin to give this a shot and let ya know how it turns out. also found this here with good instructions.
http://www.growkind.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26646


----------



## m3ccaofus (Feb 12, 2009)

i find that an oil burner with eucalyptus oil hides the smell from others when their inside but i also use a cheap carbon filter from ebay its a pretty good combo. plus the eucalyptus oil isnt bad for the plants like the smoke from incense. but im not to sure if it would work for a large grow... but im really curious about that baking soda thing...i wonder if you could attach that to the end of a carbon filter and maybe hide the smell more effieciently


----------



## bongrippinbob (Feb 13, 2009)

If you get a quality carbon filter and the correct size fan and have negative pressure in your cab, you will not smell a thing. I am 9 weeks into flower, half of my plants have come down, and there hasn't been any smell at all.

I forked out the $200 on a good filter, Active Air, and it works great. For the fan and the filter it cost me $450, but it was worth every penny. It is a 747cfm fan, and the filter will take up to 800cfm. You can get smaller filter and fan combos for like $200-$250 and you will never have to worry again.


----------



## CDeMarek (Feb 17, 2009)

*  Gonzo Home Odor Eliminator 2lb Bag*


*Made with Volcanic Crystals -- Not Chemicals!
Safe for You. Safe for the Environment. Rechargeable in Sunlight! *

The Gonzo® Odor Eliminators are all natural, odorless, non-toxic volcanic crystals with millions of surfaces and channels containing an electrical charge that acts as a magnet to attract and hold unpleasant airborne odors. Environmentally safe for you and your pets. To recharge the crystals and make new again, leave the net bag outdoors in direct sunlight for 6 hours and this will completely restore the effectiveness of the volcanic minerals. The Home Odor Eliminator will keep your house smelling fresh and clean with no perfume smell.


----------



## whitenugz (Feb 22, 2009)

SayWord said:


> i put a towel under the outside of the grow room door, and that has helped a ton already. im just gonna have my girl cook something that smells dank right before they come. bacon or something. then they'll just be all "mmmmm bacon. yum you cooked us bacon" and i'll be like "yeah". thats how i see it goin down in my head.


haha best post here + rep

A quesitons about the ona gel though. Water + Ona gel + Soil Moist = long lasting odor neutralizer? Just put in a bucket with a hole or fan pulling the air out and it will cover the smell. Is this correcT?
Thanks


----------



## Tem421 (Feb 25, 2009)

I realize post is out of date but whatever someone might stumble upon this. Odor sponges supposedly work very well and they cost five bucks and you can use them even if you don't have a proper ventilation system.


----------



## pureTHC (Mar 13, 2009)

does the really dank odour occur at all times or just when ur flowering it


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 17, 2009)

I've been using the odorsok for a week now and it definately has cut down the smell alot, having said that, not completely. I'd imagine in tandem with some ona or other smell-gel it would do the trick, i think though that i will attempt to doctor my odorsok in a way where i can fill it at least partially with carbon to help a bit.

I'm sure for a smaller grow or less stinky strain an odorsok by itself would be perfect, all my weed stinks to high hell though. Before i got the Sok you could smell it ooutside the front door, Now you need to be in the next room to really smell it.

Next time i spend money on odour control I'm just gonna go out and buy an appropriately sized can filter or equivilent. No fucking around, the right tool for the job.


----------



## growforgood904 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have no odor control.. just exaust.. I plan on 6 -8 plants.. will his be an issue?


----------



## Sylus (Mar 21, 2009)

29 days and they already stink!!!https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/172395-first-grow-unknown-breeds.html#post2226933


----------



## nikekeyblade (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know about carbon n stuff, but how bad does your house smell when you grow your grass in there? ( or room)


----------



## bongrippinbob (Apr 2, 2009)

If I didn't have a carbon filter, my entire house would stink and so would half the block. When I used to have a small 4 plant, 400watt grow, you could smell my room throughout my apt, plus halfway across the complex.


----------



## Kro0ks (Apr 4, 2009)

i like when my house reeks like weed


----------



## bluetick (Apr 4, 2009)

Rosemary is everywhere and grows like a weed! No pun intended here but if you like the smell of rosemary, put some in some water on the stove on low. It will take over your whole house. It's cheap ( if you grow it) and easy too.


----------



## listmann (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi All I'm a grower from Denmark, i just had my first harvest of 450g good stuff 

I've got a small grow tent, 1.2*1.2*2.1 metres, in wich i have a 600W HPS lamp, and i grow hydroponics.

Now, i went and got more exhaust than i needed (A 340m3 Pump with a 300m3 Carbon Activated Filter. And up untill the last three weeks of flowering, the Filter did it's job, but during the ripening process, it didn't quite remove all odours, and i need ALL odours removed.

It should be said that i don't need full power from the exhaust, i got it running on 30-60% 

What i want to know is, how does the amount of air goin through a filter affect odour absumption? Would my Filter be more effective if i used it at full power? 

So, basically, i wanna know if i can remove all odours by simply buying a bigger filter, say a 400 or 500m3 Filter for my 340m3 Pump engine? 
Or do i need to actually buy a smaller filter, to better match my actual airflow, that beeing a 120m3 or 240m3 Filter?

Now, i come to you because Danish growers it seems, doesn't know shit about advanced growing 

So i REALLY hope someone can give me a correct answer... I don't need speculations although you are free to make them, I need someone who knows what they're talking about. I live in the Center of Town, and letting out my flow near the main street, so pleeease a lill help. 
$ is no object in this regard, i just need ALL odours removed.

Also, how long could i excpect my filters to last? the producer says 1.5-2.5 years, depending on the amount of contamination and the humidity of the air.

Thank you for your Interest 

I also posted this as a thread in the general forum... I really need some oppinions/ Facts on this


----------



## Thrasher645 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey whats going on everybody.

I was wondering what you guys thought of the Carbon Filters. Do they remove all the smell. My grow tent isnt big at all.2x4x7 but I need to eliminate all odor. http://cgi.ebay.com/4-inch-CARBON-AIR-FILTER-INLINE-FAN-COMBO-scrubber-four_W0QQitemZ400039233691QQihZ027QQcategoryZ43555QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262?_trksid=p1742.m153.l1262 ebay has some really good deals and I was wondering what you guys thought of these kinda deals, is it worth the price along with the blower? are they really good filters? would I be getting a bad deal here? any help would be awesome. Thanks ya'll 

peace out!


----------



## bongrippinbob (Apr 10, 2009)

I personally wouldn't buy that filter. Most quality fans that are that many CFM cost the same as what they are charging for the combo.

If shipping is only $25, that is going to mean there is not much carbon in that filter. I would buy a quality name brand filter that you know will work. I made the mistake of buying a cheap filter the first time. It lasted about 3 weeks before it wasn't working. And I think the only reason it was "working" at first was because the plants were barely into flower.

I'm guessing that with your cab being 2x4x7 you are running at least 400watts in there, probably even 600watts. If this is the case, that 170cfm fan is not going to be enough to cool down your cab. Plus, after it runs through the filter you will lose like 20% of your airflow so you're down to well under 170cfm after that. 

Spend the money on a good fan and filter and you will be happy for the next year and half with it. Try and save a few dollars here and there, and you will end up spending twice what you wanted to because you will be buying fans and filters twice because you will not be happy with the performance.


----------



## nasd90 (Apr 11, 2009)

I posted earlier when the smell wasn't a problem but now it is. The MJ's are getting out of control in both size and SMELL.

I have a workshop, and I just moved it to a closet on one side of the workshop. My neighbors are a good distance away but when I walk up to the shed I can smell it. The buds are thriving and it's getting worse.

I don't have it airtight, no fans or nothing, just a closed door. There are small vents for the air to escape and heat so it's good and bad.

And ideas for something that will work kind of outside but really inside ? There's just wood separating the MJ's from the outside world. 

I'm thinking of an Ozone generator but lava rocks sound like a quick fix... 

Any ideas are welcomed.


----------



## nasd90 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just went down to Home Depot... had to sit in the parking lot for 20 mins because it's freakin' Easter. I mean, how dare they ?

Anyway, I picked up a couple small packs, all they had, of some lava rock concoction ($6 each) in a bag that said it was specifically designed for odor elimination. And a gallon of this other stuff, I have it by the MJ's so I don't know exactly what it was, but like $12 a gallon so hopefully it helps a little.


Aside from breaking airstones and taking decent pictures, the SMELL has been probably my biggest problem/threat. So, I'm thinking... What are the best scentless or near scentless STRAINS ?

I read it somewhere, but have no idea where it is now.


THANK YOU & REP TO ALL THAT CAN ADD TO MY DILEMMA.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Apr 13, 2009)

NL is a low odor strain, but instead of doing that, why don't you cover up those vents with plastic or something, get youself a good exhaust fan and carbon filter and your will not have any issues. If there are no fans in your grow room you will probably have problems with mold and whatnot later. Spend the money on a good fan and filter, cover those vents and you'll be fine.


----------



## no1weedgrower (Apr 14, 2009)

Guys you r the best and thanks for the links and all the advise.
Thanx


----------



## no1weedgrower (Apr 14, 2009)

no1weedgrower said:


> Guys you r the best and thanks for the links and all the advise.
> Thanx


 Sorry forgot to say theres so many replys i need to read them ..............when im a wake more .........
cheers


----------



## Warblade (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm curious what I should do about regulating the smell in my drying room. I'm just using a bathroom that nobody uses as my drying room. I'm thinking I can just use that Ona gel outside the drying room so that the smell of Ona doesn't get into the buds. I don't want to go out and buy a carbon scrubber just for a week's worth of use. So, does anyone have any suggestions for what to use in a drying room?


----------



## bongrippinbob (Apr 20, 2009)

Warblade said:


> I'm curious what I should do about regulating the smell in my drying room. I'm just using a bathroom that nobody uses as my drying room. I'm thinking I can just use that Ona gel outside the drying room so that the smell of Ona doesn't get into the buds. I don't want to go out and buy a carbon scrubber just for a week's worth of use. So, does anyone have any suggestions for what to use in a drying room?


You may not want to buy a carbon filter just for a weeks use, but you may have to. You can get a small fan/filter combo for like $100 that will make things much easier.

Don't look at it like you're buying it to use for once for one week. Look at it like you're buying it to use 6 times a year for a week at a time for the next couple of years. This isn't your last grow right?


----------



## jimson (Apr 23, 2009)

In the last 3 weeks I have 'discovered' at least 3 other growers. One in Denver a block from the Amtrak station - these folks are being careless about their HPS lights. And two others due to lack of odor control (one near Reno and another in Madison, WI).

Now the guys in Reno must have a huge grow room cause it was obvious two houses away! 

But I was out visiting with friends in Madison and one house had stairways (front and back) that smell just like my own little closet. 

Now, my takeaway from this is two-fold. 1) Am I leaking odors that I'm not aware of? 2) There's a lot of us - everywhere!

I live close to Vancouver where I got the idea to try this again - there you smell growing everywhere but I figure the legal growers accounted for that.

The people who got me started with my first hydro grow operate in closed environments but I don't have the space. Ever since I got back home I make a habit of walking and sniffing around the place before I enter - figuring fresh nostrils will work better. So far so good.


----------



## nasd90 (Apr 24, 2009)

"... Am I leaking odors that I'm not aware of? ..."



I'm right there with you my friend. And sometimes when folks are over I get the mild hints of all of a sudden "do you have any?", when they didn't ask before. And... "... the utility co. is checking power bills..." also. Not good.

I'm going down to get an ozone generator today... I have a 6x6x7 room, not sealed up totally but it should work... I hope.


Peace & REP.


----------



## Monkey Boy 88 (Apr 26, 2009)

my carbon filter is hugely reducing my air flow and let off a white powder!! it is also smelling like its burning!! im worried the powder coming off it will affect my plants!!
thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## nasd90 (Apr 26, 2009)

Monkey Boy 88 said:


> my carbon filter is hugely reducing my air flow and let off a white powder!! it is also smelling like its burning!! im worried the powder coming off it will affect my plants!!
> thanks to anyone who can help



that sounds dangerous.

I just bought an OZN-1 Ozone Generator, says is does 5500 cubic feet.

http://www.nehydro.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=46

I didn't get it at this place, but this one has a downloadable PDF instruction manual.

It's been working pretty freakin' well, but I bought a Sunleaves digital timer and I don't know how to set it up to go off every hour ? Something like 15 minutes on, 45 off...etc.


----------



## dj crane (Apr 26, 2009)

Carbon filter or odorsok?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 26, 2009)

dj crane said:


> Carbon filter or odorsok?


I own the odorsok, trust me when i say that you'll regret it if you buy it.
The odorsok doesn't eliminate 100% of odours. Hell, i'd be surprised if it does 50%

Spend the extra cash and buy a proper carbon scrubber, don't make the same mistake i did.


----------



## dj crane (Apr 26, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I own the odorsok, trust me when i say that you'll regret it if you buy it.
> The odorsok doesn't eliminate 100% of odours. Hell, i'd be surprised if it does 50%
> 
> Spend the extra cash and buy a proper carbon scrubber, don't make the same mistake i did.


Thank you sooo much,

This is exactly the kind of first hand knowlede i was looking for, i will buy the carbon filter instead of the odorsok, +rep to you bro!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 26, 2009)

dj crane said:


> Thank you sooo much,
> 
> This is exactly the kind of first hand knowlede i was looking for, i will buy the carbon filter instead of the odorsok, +rep to you bro!


No worries!!!
I wish i had someone stop me before i bought the odorsok, I could have saved $100 and the potential for someone smelling my grow!!!
Good luck!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for the data, SZ

always wondered about the odorsoks

i know what ya mean about funky strains.

i have one of the deau passe filters (look like car filters for the air intake) and mannnn the single alpha diesel is beating the filter up. the superskunk is like musk..like stank...lol some probably wouldnt recognize it as weed funk unless someone said something or was a pothead...and the white russians are pungent too....omgah beating my charcoal filter up!!!


----------



## putonaz24 (Apr 29, 2009)

_"If you live in a house with your parents, you best just wait it out till you get your own place." hahaha my mom buys me all my material. so i dont think she minds my plants _


----------



## bongrippinbob (Apr 30, 2009)

putonaz24 said:


> _"If you live in a house with your parents, you best just wait it out till you get your own place." hahaha my mom buys me all my material. so i dont think she minds my plants _


She will if she loses her home, her car, her job, etc because you run your mouth and get yourself busted or some other shit goes down.

You should never put another person at risk while you are growing. Especially your mom. That is just fucked up. Maybe for mother's day you should sack up and move out of your mom's house.


----------



## Thrasher645 (Apr 30, 2009)

putonaz24 said:


> _"If you live in a house with your parents, you best just wait it out till you get your own place." hahaha my mom buys me all my material. so i dont think she minds my plants _


Thats funny! 



bongrippinbob said:


> She will if she loses her home, her car, her job, etc because you run your mouth and get yourself busted or some other shit goes down.
> 
> You should never put another person at risk while you are growing. Especially your mom. That is just fucked up. Maybe for mother's day you should sack up and move out of your mom's house.


Chill dude, as much as I would agree with you man, Im sure more than half the homies on here grow in their parents house and unless your growing pounds and pounds, nothing that dramatic would happen, at least where I live.
Im allowed to grow in my parents house cus I have an MMJ License.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Apr 30, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> Thats funny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is safe unless you get busted federally, or if you go over your limit, or you get popped smoking with people that don't have their card, etc. So no, its not really safe for you to grow in your parent's house. 

Plus, if you have your card, that means you are at least 18. This means you should be growing weed in your own home, not mooching off your parents.

If you want to grow pot, be responsible enough to not risk your friend's or family's well being.


----------



## putonaz24 (Apr 30, 2009)

hahaha i hate when people tell you stuff that they dont even know. for one not old enough to move out and two. my mom wont lose anything


----------



## $toned che$$ (Apr 30, 2009)

That ozone generator looks pretty spiffy. I'd get one but I haven't the funds yet, so it looks like I'll be cooking with fresh garlic cloves to mask the smell for a while xD


----------



## bongrippinbob (Apr 30, 2009)

putonaz24 said:


> hahaha i hate when people tell you stuff that they dont even know. for one not old enough to move out and two. my mom wont lose anything


If you're not old enough to move out, then your mother is responsible for you. So if something did happen, she would be in trouble right along with you.

And if you're not old enough to move out, than you're not old enough to be on this site. Go sit in your high chair and have your mommy put out some carrot sticks for you.


----------



## pizzlestubs (Apr 30, 2009)

Would a proper carbon filter eliminate smells 100%?


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 1, 2009)

pizzlestubs said:


> Would a proper carbon filter eliminate smells 100%?


Thats the idea.

But thats a Proper carbon filter. A barely adequate one might let you down.


----------



## bongrippinbob (May 1, 2009)

pizzlestubs said:


> Would a proper carbon filter eliminate smells 100%?


Figure out how many cfm you need for exhaust to keep your cab cool. Then match your filter to that. If you do it this way you will be able to eliminate all the odor.

For example, I needed something like 700cfm to keep my room cool. So after getting the 747cfm fan, I went out and bought the filter which is rated at 400-800 cfm Active Air filter.

My room stays at the temps it need to be and there is absolutely no smell at all. I can press my nose up against the filter and not smell a thing. And this is with about 2 lbs in flower.


----------



## Thrasher645 (May 2, 2009)

bongrippinbob said:


> It is safe unless you get busted federally, or if you go over your limit, or you get popped smoking with people that don't have their card, etc. So no, its not really safe for you to grow in your parent's house.
> 
> Plus, if you have your card, that means you are at least 18. This means you should be growing weed in your own home, not mooching off your parents.
> 
> If you want to grow pot, be responsible enough to not risk your friend's or family's well being.


Dude I have respect for you bro, Im not trying to bash on anybody or anything, this is just a good convo. 
It does depend on the circumstances, why they grow at home, theres a number of reasons, there not all bad.

I would love to move out but Im at College right now so I have no money for an apt. and I dont plan on moving till at least Im done with college and also its only about a 10 min drive from my house to the campus so whats the point ya know what I mean haha.

Want to know something funny though? My neighbor is really close with my family and I, she knows Im growing and she works for the FBI, shes seen a lot worse and shes gone every few weeks for Business in crazy ass places so I doubt FBI are gonna freak about situations like this. She could careless as long as Im not selling it(im stingy as hell so im not anyways ha) or growing it in mass quantities. 
Its the best thing in the world, its only a matter of time before it becomes Legal!

I wouldnt worry to much about things happening as long as people aren't dumb with there shit then your all in the clear and besides thats there problem not ours..haha


----------



## bongrippinbob (May 2, 2009)

Its not the FBI you have to worry about, its the DEA. The FBI does not conduct raids on weed growers, the Drug Enforcement Agency does. So of course your neighbor doesn't care. But go tell a DEA agent that you grow and see what happens. And if your neighbor knows, that means other people know, which means you broke the first rule of growing, don't tell anyone!

And there are no legit reasons for growing in your parents home. I went to college too. However, I worked to pay rent while I went and was able to grow in my own home. Just because you are a college student doesn't give you an excuse to not move out. Sure it is easier, but it doesn't mean its the only way. Many people work their asses off going to college and paying their own way.


----------



## Thrasher645 (May 2, 2009)

bongrippinbob said:


> Its not the FBI you have to worry about, its the DEA. The FBI does not conduct raids on weed growers, the Drug Enforcement Agency does. So of course your neighbor doesn't care. But go tell a DEA agent that you grow and see what happens. And if your neighbor knows, that means other people know, which means you broke the first rule of growing, don't tell anyone!
> 
> And there are no legit reasons for growing in your parents home. I went to college too. However, I worked to pay rent while I went and was able to grow in my own home. Just because you are a college student doesn't give you an excuse to not move out. Sure it is easier, but it doesn't mean its the only way. Many people work their asses off going to college and paying their own way.


Whatever its all the same difference haha.
I still say its a very small chance crazy stuff like that would happen.

I didnt tell anyone on purpose, shes a very close friend of mine and she just happen to find out one day. Trust me I dont tell people, I aint that dumb. Besides I dont even want to just cus I know there gonna wanna mooch off me so nope this is MY WEED hahah. 

I live in Los Angeles dude. I am not gonna spend the money that they want for these houses/apt's out here, if I live 10 min away from school Im living at home! ha, plus my parents love me and trust me so its a win win dealio haha.

For me I am allowed to grow up to 12 mature plants so thats kinda legit reason I guess.


----------



## leova (May 7, 2009)

Hey, first-time grower, long-time fan... Got a question about growing in a typical college townhouse/apartment

My place is a 3-story townhouse, and I'm on the top floor. Currently starting an Aerogarden grow in the closet, and I'm concerned about the smell once it starts to flower.

I had hoped that I could simply put up a dozen or so Glade/AirWick fresheners to dampen/hide the smell...would that work? Perhaps something stronger?
I'm trying to avoid messing with the actual house setup/layout, so I don't wanna be running PVC and pipes and so forth...


----------



## bongrippinbob (May 7, 2009)

Could you imagine the head ache you'd end up with if you had that many glade air freshners going? I'd be choking just walking in.


----------



## leova (May 7, 2009)

well, i got just the thing for headaches!  

But you bring up a good point...I didn't consider that part of it, but it can't be that bad, can it?


----------



## bongrippinbob (May 7, 2009)

Buy or build a small carbon filter. Depending on your light size, you can get a fan/filter combo for like $100. 

And yes I think it would be horrible having that many air fresheners. And what would 12 air fresheners cost you? It would cost you like $25-$40 just for the air fresheners. Then after 30days you have to buy refills for them, so there's another $10-25. So for the year you have spent $150-$300. Or you could have spent the $150 up front and have filter good for 18 months.


----------



## leova (May 7, 2009)

that is true, but my concern is that:

a) i dont own the building, so i dont wanna be screwing around with its "innards" too much

b) i cant add any fixtures/tubing/etc that would be noticeable by my housemates, unless I want to let them in on things...which I don't


Can I just run a Charcoal Filter + Exhaust into my window? It's only a couple feet from the AG closet.... What would I need for that?


----------



## bongrippinbob (May 8, 2009)

I would suggest waiting to grow until you can live on your own. Its not a good idea to tell room mates about things like that, but its also not a good idea to be growing in a house where the other person has no idea its being done.

And you don't have to mess around with the "innards" as you call it to vent a space. If you are growing a cabinet, you can run a carbon filter and a nice exhuast without anyone even knowing its in there.


----------



## Stealth911 (May 12, 2009)

First post!

Sorry to jump right in the middle of the thread, but I just have 2 quick questions.

Doing an Aerogarden grow in a small closet. I built a shelf about 3-4 feet off the ground, drilled a 5" (diameter) hole through the middle, and put a fan on the bottom and a DIY carbon filter on the top. The fan pulls air from the aerogarden area and pushes it upwards through the filter.

I have no way of moving air in and out of my closet once I close the door; I can only move air from bottom > top as previously described.

1) Is this OK? Is it OK for the health of the plant?
2) Should I decide to add ONA or Febreeze, is it save to put them directly next to the Aerogarden?

Many thanks!


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 12, 2009)

UV Ionizers....
Whats the deal? 
Safe?
Effective?
What is a good one?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 13, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/86320-my-highest-reccomendation-inexpensive-unit.html


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 13, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/86320-my-highest-reccomendation-inexpensive-unit.html


Thanks for the link.

So long story short, if using one of these i should really vent at least into the attic if not outside?
After reading that whole thread i'm still unclear how safe or unsafe this is.
I need to do something about my odour, fucking garbage odorsok isn't doing the trick at all. 


I'd rep you but i need to spread it around some more.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 13, 2009)

safety is relative bro.

some argue its safe...some argue not. some say to run it on a timer so it cant harm you. some say to dont even put it in your grow room. some say to keep it in ya grow rom to help with mold and such.

what i would do in your situation is keep the odor sok inside your grow room exhausting into the attic. Then i would go up to your attic and install an o3 device like previously posted and mount it to the ceiling of the roof...or on the side.... 

that way you'll have 2 odor controls. one for inside the grow exhaust into the attic. and another odor control device in the attic completely neutralizing any left overs.


----------



## bongrippinbob (May 14, 2009)

I had one of those odor socks, they worked for about 2 months and that was it. I spend like $100 on it, but I should have spent an extra $100 and got a real carbon filter.

Now that I have a real filter, I can press my nose up to my exhaust and not smell a thing.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 14, 2009)

bongrippinbob said:


> I had one of those odor socks, they worked for about 2 months and that was it. I spend like $100 on it, but I should have spent an extra $100 and got a real carbon filter.
> 
> Now that I have a real filter, I can press my nose up to my exhaust and not smell a thing.


Yeah, i think we can all agree, the odorsok is not sufficient odour controll.


----------



## DMTripper (May 15, 2009)

I'm building a hydro setup for 12 plants and it's in a space of around 10 cubic meters. I'm going to set up there a fan connected to a 100 radius carbon filter and a duct from that that blows out of the room. Or is it enough for the air to circulate through the carbon filter to get rid of the smell?
So I was wondering how long the filter needs to be and how powerful the fan needs to be.

What do you think.


----------



## Thrasher645 (May 16, 2009)

Hey Im setting up a can fan in the grow tent. 
Its really loud, is there anyway to dampen the noise?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 16, 2009)

depends on how you hang it. use bungee cords and such...


and also, is it your fan? or the air whoosing noise? if so, use insulated ducting.

you can also put your fan in a box to help with noise


----------



## DMTripper (May 16, 2009)

DMTripper said:


> I'm building a hydro setup for 12 plants and it's in a space of around 10 cubic meters. I'm going to set up there a fan connected to a 100 radius carbon filter and a duct from that that blows out of the room. Or is it enough for the air to circulate through the carbon filter to get rid of the smell?
> So I was wondering how long the filter needs to be and how powerful the fan needs to be.
> 
> What do you think.


Bump!
Bump!
Bump!


----------



## Smokum (May 17, 2009)

could you make your own carbon filter by using a tube filled with coal?


----------



## Thrasher645 (May 18, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> depends on how you hang it. use bungee cords and such...
> 
> 
> and also, is it your fan? or the air whoosing noise? if so, use insulated ducting.
> ...


I think it both but mostly the fan. Most of the heat comes from the lights right? so if I were to get a vented hood for HPS would that work instead of having a loud can fan?


----------



## thebigshow (May 19, 2009)

Just joined today... getting back into growing a few plants for my own comsumption  

I used a Sharp Air Purifier which has some kind of plasma cluster Ion technology thingy! Controled the odour of 4 large indoor plants, grown in a one bedroom unit. I checked the website but they have discontinued this product.... I'd suggest trying to find something similar on ebay

http://www.sharp.net.au/catalogue/products.asp?goto=FU40SEJ


Happy growing


----------



## raiderman (May 21, 2009)

thebigshow said:


> Just joined today... getting back into growing a few plants for my own comsumption
> 
> I used a Sharp Air Purifier which has some kind of plasma cluster Ion technology thingy! Controled the odour of 4 large indoor plants, grown in a one bedroom unit. I checked the website but they have discontinued this product.... I'd suggest trying to find something similar on ebay
> 
> ...


 i keep a 89.00 ozone generator in both grow rooms and cant smell nuthin till your rite on the plant.


----------



## wannabee (May 23, 2009)

Hi all, great thread! I was just wondering -- I saw a diy carbon filter somewhere on RIU that I think was made from an air filter for a car. I've been searching to find it again, and I'm not having any luck. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bongrippinbob (May 23, 2009)

wannabee said:


> Hi all, great thread! I was just wondering -- I saw a diy carbon filter somewhere on RIU that I think was made from an air filter for a car. I've been searching to find it again, and I'm not having any luck. Any help would be appreciated.


Did you check the first page of this thread? There is all kinds of DIY stuff there.


----------



## wannabee (May 23, 2009)

yes, i checked there, i can't seem to find it anywhere. i thought i subscribed to the thread i found it on, but i keep searching the threads and can't find it. kind of puzzling.


----------



## BiscoNughuffer (May 25, 2009)

Carbon filters are advantageous and used because carbon is a very complex element that is easily bondable to other materials due to its valence electron middle ground (it has 4). When pollutants or other elements enter through air flow, thse molecules attach themselved to the available carbon molecules and thus are not expelled from the filter. A carbon filter can be made very easily by simply getting a filter that has carbon molecules and by making air pass through it. Carbon is perhaps the most complex element in nature and its versatility is presented through carbon filters.


----------



## apla0 (Jun 5, 2009)

hello ppl ,, 
While i was going to my local pet shop to get some active carbon for my diy filter i stopped at a lighting store just to check out some cool white cfls to complete my hps lighting and i found some 25 watt cfls which the seller claimed they purify air remove odours eliminate dust particles etc so i bough 2 just to try.. anyone tried em before?


----------



## bongrippinbob (Jun 5, 2009)

They will help remove household odors but you will be screwed if that is the only odor control you have for you buds.


----------



## GreenDee (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## apasunee (Jun 12, 2009)

Can never get enough of these odor control threads......


----------



## RaoulDUKE2323 (Jun 13, 2009)

very informative! wow thank you!


----------



## BIGBUDDZ (Jun 15, 2009)

I would say put them air wic automatic sprayers at the entrance ofyour growroom and maybe 1 more inside.. It should cover up most of the smell threwout your house ang grow room


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 15, 2009)

BIGBUDDZ said:


> I would say put them air wic automatic sprayers at the entrance ofyour growroom and maybe 1 more inside.. It should cover up most of the smell threwout your house ang grow room


maybe for a single plant. But for alot of grows that is like a band-aid on a bullet wound.


----------



## IIIIIBuDIIIII (Jun 16, 2009)

fan going out of the growbox into a tube to a vent leading outside.. nosmell just add an intake fan also and its a nice box


----------



## Skoad (Jun 17, 2009)

I didnt read all the pages, but did a search of the thread and didnt find any answers to this question, so hope it hasnt been asked a dozen times before.

Im planning on growing in my closet, probably putting a grow tent in my closet as I dont want to cut through my walls to exhaust. I plan to grow 2 plants at a time. Will the Ona stuff be good enough to completely kill the smell? I cant seem to find anything describing how good it works, definitely in my situation.

Anyone who has used Ona or know of someone who has, any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 17, 2009)

Skoad said:


> I didnt read all the pages, but did a search of the thread and didnt find any answers to this question, so hope it hasnt been asked a dozen times before.
> 
> Im planning on growing in my closet, probably putting a grow tent in my closet as I dont want to cut through my walls to exhaust. I plan to grow 2 plants at a time. Will the Ona stuff be good enough to completely kill the smell? I cant seem to find anything describing how good it works, definitely in my situation.
> 
> Anyone who has used Ona or know of someone who has, any info would be greatly appreciated!


Ona works great for taking care of residual odours left behind by a carbon scrubber or the like. As a stand alone odour controll, I wouldn't count on it cutting the mustard.
I use Ona in conjunction with my shitty odorsok and it seems to help.


----------



## Skoad (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot. Was hoping to be able to avoid some of the things, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 19, 2009)

How strong would 4 plants smell?? Do I really need to get a carbon filter for 4 plants??


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 19, 2009)

depend on strain im growing 4 plant and i dont smell it outside the growroom good and bad thing but im at week 7 of flowering 


check outt my thread leave coment men and my bud i lonely


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 19, 2009)

oldmandroman said:


> depend on strain im growing 4 plant and i dont smell it outside the growroom good and bad thing but im at week 7 of flowering
> 
> 
> check outt my thread leave coment men and my bud i lonely


Whatsup oldmandroman,

Im growing 2 White Widow, Headband, and Strawberry Diesel. I just started Flowering a week ago. I can kinda smell like a musty plant smell but thats it. Def smells bomb when I touch it though. What do you mean by good and bad? Whats the bad part of not smelling the plant?


----------



## apasunee (Jun 19, 2009)

YES,,, YES,,, YES,,, You WILL have a strong smell,, I know white widow has a very strong odor,, but depends on how much is too much for you,, but it is a very strong smelling plant...


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 19, 2009)

apasunee said:


> YES,,, YES,,, YES,,, You WILL have a strong smell,, I know white widow has a very strong odor,, but depends on how much is too much for you,, but it is a very strong smelling plant...


Nice. I just dont want my neighbors or anybody over my house to smell it.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 20, 2009)

wannabee said:


> Hi all, great thread! I was just wondering -- I saw a diy carbon filter somewhere on RIU that I think was made from an air filter for a car. I've been searching to find it again, and I'm not having any luck. Any help would be appreciated.


Here ya go. 

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/58871-2-minute-cheap-easy-carbon-filter-no-duct-tape.html

Great if it works for you. I had a terrible time with it and then just coughed up the cash for a real carbon filter. But if you can get this to work, seems like it should.


----------



## apasunee (Jun 20, 2009)

you know what sucks too is that even if you have somewhat cool neighbors that smoke or just party,, there is a big chance that if they smell it you can come home one day and find out that harvest came early and you didnt do it... happened to a friend of mine.. sucks,, damm thiefs.


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 21, 2009)

apasunee said:


> you know what sucks too is that even if you have somewhat cool neighbors that smoke or just party,, there is a big chance that if they smell it you can come home one day and find out that harvest came early and you didnt do it... happened to a friend of mine.. sucks,, damm thiefs.


Dude that sucks! I read on here how that happend to some other ppl also. Thats such crap. Im not telling anybody Im growing. This is my grow, nobody elses. Im gonna be soo selfish about it. I got some friends that love to mooch off everybody so fuck that haha.


----------



## yuppiescum (Jun 23, 2009)

My first grow, I've got 2 girls a week into flowering. Lowryder & Aurora B in a tiny sized closet. I've got a cool tube venting into the attic & planning to put another 6in booter fan in the ceiling as heat still collects at the top of the closet and it's going to start stinking soon.

Will the stankyness going into the attic w/o a filter be smellable outside the house? 
Is smellable even a word?


----------



## apasunee (Jun 24, 2009)

I did it and you couldnt smell anything outside MY house,,, but u will have to caulk all vents, lights, ceiling fans and any openings in your ceiling anywhere in your house as the smell will get thru there,,,,,,,, just my experience......


yuppiescum said:


> My first grow, I've got 2 girls a week into flowering. Lowryder & Aurora B in a tiny sized closet. I've got a cool tube venting into the attic & planning to put another 6in booter fan in the ceiling as heat still collects at the top of the closet and it's going to start stinking soon.
> 
> Will the stankyness going into the attic w/o a filter be smellable outside the house?
> Is smellable even a word?


----------



## 2stroke (Jun 25, 2009)

superryder said:


> the only way to stop the smell is to buy a proper carbon filter no home made crap lol


Lol pay $300 for something that cost you maybe $50. I use a 1 inch think layer in mine and it has a massive surface to make sure the draw is slow to fillter out near any smell. 
I used 3 laundry bucket for mine. 2 buckets have the arse's cut out those ends are the base for the filter. It has a 1 ft x 8 inch dai outtacage, 1 ft x 6 inch dai inner cage. The inner cage has a outta fly screen metal cage and the outta 8 inch dia a inner cage of metal fly mesh. 1" from the top is filled with hot glue to componsate for the activate carbon settling and sinking over time so no air can pass through with out being passed through the carbon. 3 thread 1/4" rods pass through the centre to hold it togher. These rods also go up into the top bucket where a 25cm dai desk fan is mounted onto them which sits in a bucket. This acts like a inline fan. My srubber rocks is all i can say and i can replace the actiavte carbon as soon as i feel its not doing its job for a cost of $15.
The key is to have a large surface area with a good thinkness of filter carbon, this makes sure the carbon can remove the smell.
The next one i make will be a cube setup up like a evopartive air connditioner using an inverted ceiling fan XD


----------



## justiceman (Jul 18, 2009)

hey guys I was thinking about making this DIY carbon filter Inspired by a friend. The cylinder with the screen around it is a cricket cage I got at walmart for $4. Then I bought the vent filters for $3. I am going to line the inside of the cricket cage with the vent filters. then Im going to fill it with activated carbon, and put something like panty hoes to cover up the hole. then Ill just attach it to the set up with some heavy duty tape or something.


----------



## Ax3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey guys, ive been reading through this, and other similar posts and am just wondering if a carbon filter _can_ guarantee an odourless grow.

Is this easier said than done, or would alot of ventilation be required for something like this (im thinking of growing in the cellar of my garage - a 3m by 3m concrete walled room)

cheers


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ax3 said:


> Hey guys, ive been reading through this, and other similar posts and am just wondering if a carbon filter _can_ guarantee an odourless grow.
> 
> Is this easier said than done, or would alot of ventilation be required for something like this (im thinking of growing in the cellar of my garage - a 3m by 3m concrete walled room)
> 
> cheers


Carbon filters work pretty well, I have a small one I would use in my room, if I didnt my room and house would smell sooo bad. There really easy to install and not much ventilation to deal with. How many plants are you gonna grow? If your in a cellar growing a few plants it might not smell that much. Im doing 4 right now and I dont have to use a carbon filter. I might in a few weeks towards the end of flowering tho but so far so good.


----------



## Ax3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> Carbon filters work pretty well, I have a small one I would use in my room, if I didnt my room and house would smell sooo bad. There really easy to install and not much ventilation to deal with. How many plants are you gonna grow? If your in a cellar growing a few plants it might not smell that much. Im doing 4 right now and I dont have to use a carbon filter. I might in a few weeks towards the end of flowering tho but so far so good.


Thanks for the reply man.
Uhm im just about as beginner of a grower as you can get, still researching into the materials etc before i buy myself equiptment and a setup and so forth.

I've been told that properly stored seeds can last up to 3 years, in which case i'd buy some seeds try germinate a couple, and grow one in my backyard, and one in the cellar (just to start things off). Well at least thats the plan.

I really am clueless at this point to a number of things, but this really has become my passion recently so hopefully i can pick up the knowledge and skills quick.

Anyways thanks for replying again, its wonderful to have so many helpful people on forums such as these.

Sorry if im sidetracking from your original question, but i have in mind to grow one plant to see how it goes, then maybe a larger setup with 10 plants perhaps.


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ax3 said:


> Thanks for the reply man.
> Uhm im just about as beginner of a grower as you can get, still researching into the materials etc before i buy myself equiptment and a setup and so forth.
> 
> I've been told that properly stored seeds can last up to 3 years, in which case i'd buy some seeds try germinate a couple, and grow one in my backyard, and one in the cellar (just to start things off). Well at least thats the plan.
> ...


WHats up Ax3,

Thats sounds perfect. You prolly wont even need a carbon filter just a few air fresheners. I think you can store seeds in the freezer/refrig if Im not mistaken. Im sure youll do fine man, as long as your here your gonna meet a lot of helpful people. Its addicting dude your never gonna wanna stop once you get going haha.


----------



## toker31 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the DIY. My neighbor has a car with one of those carbon fiber fart pipes for sound i think i shall try and use that.... man i hate how those cars sound...


----------



## bongrippinbob (Jul 27, 2009)

toker31 said:


> Thanks for the info on the DIY. My neighbor has a car with one of those carbon fiber fart pipes for sound i think i shall try and use that.... man i hate how those cars sound...


You are going to use an exhaust pipe for a car in your grow? I don't get it.


----------



## Ray Gunn (Jul 31, 2009)

I just found out that there is a cf light bulb with a negative ion generator built into it. Has anybody tried it?


----------



## drummerforpeace (Aug 1, 2009)

I've heard things about the Ozone and Ion methods possibly being harmful to your plants, so i just thought i would post a link that helped me extraordinarily. 
http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=190414&fpart=1

cheap and extremely effective.


----------



## blue.cheezbox (Aug 7, 2009)

do these carbon filters eliminate ALL odor?

Where is the best place to locate the filter?


----------



## brinkclan (Aug 18, 2009)

I have THE best and easiest cheapest method! Think about box fans. Think about carbon filter raw material and duct tape. Yes, with most box fans you get PLENTY of air flowing (don't let your plants shake too much). Yes, you can simply cut out your filter size and slap it on the back of your box fan using duct tape to make a good seal. Yes, you can actually put TWO filters on one fan. Yes, it is super highly affective due to the amount of air that goes into a box fan. Am I the first person to think of this idea? I don't know, but I should probably patent it.


----------



## brinkclan (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh and if you are really awesome you can stack your fans in the doorway to your grow room so that one goes in and one goes out. A typical doorway you can fit three fans. If you are ultra awesome you can construct your own fan door that can be moved over when working in the grow room and also block light due to the black carbon filters so that you don't mess up the cycles. If you are a ganja god you could make a system so that the door is hidden in the ground and by pressing a button your secret odor removing door raises up lollol


----------



## mr.woodes (Sep 10, 2009)

how did this work out?



justiceman said:


> hey guys I was thinking about making this DIY carbon filter Inspired by a friend. The cylinder with the screen around it is a cricket cage I got at walmart for $4. Then I bought the vent filters for $3. I am going to line the inside of the cricket cage with the vent filters. then Im going to fill it with activated carbon, and put something like panty hoes to cover up the hole. then Ill just attach it to the set up with some heavy duty tape or something.


----------



## TwinTigerz (Sep 12, 2009)

Any tutorials on clamping a DIY carbon exhaust to a fan?.

Or just general advice I understand all DIY ones are gonna be different.


----------



## Arrid (Sep 14, 2009)

TwinTigerz said:


> Any tutorials on clamping a DIY carbon exhaust to a fan?.
> 
> Or just general advice I understand all DIY ones are gonna be different.


Try some hose clamps..what about duct tape?


----------



## theincrediblechoke (Sep 20, 2009)

Ona is the way if you dont want a big carbon and dont want to put holes in you walls.


----------



## moops (Sep 27, 2009)

My closet is located next to an unused chimney - when the house was built 100 years ago, this room (and the adjacent room) had coal-burning stoves attached to this chimney. 

So I cut a piece of drywall (actually horsehair plaster) and found the chimney. Then I chipped out the mortar around one of the bricks, and removed it.

I stuck a piece of dryer vent into my new chimney port, and positioned the other end at the top of the closet.

A computer case fan drives air through the vent.

Now my tiny stealth closet has no smell, and any potential foul odors are ventillated through a virtually uknown 3-story chimney.

Oh, and it keeps temps down and provides air circulation.

It even is a source of negative pressure for this room, so it no longer gets dusty and musty. WIN!


----------



## potlike (Sep 27, 2009)

moops said:


> My closet is located next to an unused chimney - when the house was built 100 years ago, this room (and the adjacent room) had coal-burning stoves attached to this chimney.
> 
> So I cut a piece of drywall (actually horsehair plaster) and found the chimney. Then I chipped out the mortar around one of the bricks, and removed it.
> 
> ...


In your case it's going into a chimney that would have lots of things to make the odor die down... but you should STILL treat the odor first before ventilating it elsewhere. I can duct smell out my window untreated but if my neighbor smells it I'm still fucked... You need to treat your dirty air. Put a carbon filter before it enters the chimney and you should be golden.

-potlike


----------



## moops (Sep 27, 2009)

potlike said:


> In your case it's going into a chimney that would have lots of things to make the odor die down... but you should STILL treat the odor first before ventilating it elsewhere. I can duct smell out my window untreated but if my neighbor smells it I'm still fucked... You need to treat your dirty air. Put a carbon filter before it enters the chimney and you should be golden.
> 
> -potlike


funny you mention that because i made an addition even before i read this. there are now TWO fans - one drives topcloset air into the dryer duct, the other drives duct air into the chimney (I noticed that when upon opening it, it has its own slight positive pressure that resulted in the room smelling like old chimney). also, i placed several wadded-up fabric softener sheets at one end of the aluminum dryer duct. the exhaust *does* have a slight plant smell to it; there's the distinct aroma of Snuggle, which confuses the sniffing nose.

and i am upgrading this. the aluminum dryer duct that's ON MY DRYER needs to be replaced. since it's a few years old, the interior of the old duct is lined with old lint and fabric softener sheet material. running exhaust through that should further mask smells.

keep in mind this ventilates a very small New England -style closet. and what really grinds my gears is that since i'm yet to get good seeds, there's no grow going! just "testing" it with basil and rosemary! grrrr! but the basil is growing gangbusters!


----------



## bongrippinbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I had a small 400watt grow in a 2'x2' area with 4-5 plants and you could smell it a block away. I wasn't even exhausting my air outside. It was going into my bedroom and then leaking out. My entire apt smelled so bad I could never have any one over. Spend $100-$200 on a filter and you will have nothing to worry about.


----------



## usa a okay (Oct 1, 2009)

i want to post a thread. how many post do i have to do b4 i can start my own thread???????


----------



## boiStone (Oct 4, 2009)

For a small cabinet grow, one of these natural magic cans work great.

http://www.naturalmagic.com/product/5cf51a3c-1eea-4c08-8563-38dd98ceffd1.aspx

Just put it in the breeze outside the exhaust fan. Works great, lasts 2-3 months. This one smells like dryer sheets, which is more stealth than the fruity ones IMO.


----------



## viperboy121 (Oct 5, 2009)

as far as buying a carbon filter, which would you guys recommend? the can style or the inline style? also, how close will i be able to put a fan to my 400 W MH light for cooling?


----------



## pabber73 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey, here's a question for the ONA users.

Does your smell/taste return when the final product is removed from the room.

Just started using this and it actually freaked me out how well it eliminated odors......

Thx


----------



## naked gardener (Oct 6, 2009)

I wish I would have read/found this a few months ago, but 450-something dollars later I have a SUPER EFFICIENT & EFFECTIVE set up with the CANFAN66 COMBO. Though I praise it on a daily basis as one of the worlds best inventions--I am definitely going to try my hand at a DIY for drying area and then perhaps instead of sinking another couple hundred every year/year 1/2 into replacement (which, up until I read this, I did feel was money well spent) I will create my own. 


This is a most wonderful and important thread--as I AM A STRONG STRONG BELIEVER IN ODOR CONTROL--for as the honest quote goes 

"no smell, no tell...no cell"

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE USEFUL IDEAS!!


----------



## Nubiansmoker (Oct 9, 2009)

I was talking with one of my girlfriends who also had a few plants going and just finished harvesting....she said that she was using something called a can filter..or charcoal filter.
After searching the net I found a link :
http://www.canadianwholesalehydroponics.com/products.cfm?cat_id=17&show_products=1&catpage=2

Not sure if something like this was already mentioned. 

maybe when I decide to grow again I will look into something like this.


----------



## mookab (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi, Does a plant that has a strong oder mean that more likely it's a femail? Or it means nothing.


----------



## Krawnik (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank God I came across this thread, lol. I was thinking of throwing out my plants because they were getting a dank smell which I didn't really expect. I'm using a locked room in my basement (my parents rarely come down here) and figured it'd get through the vents and upstairs so I sealed the vents shut and did the carbon method.


----------



## Krawnik (Oct 12, 2009)

mookab said:


> Hi, Does a plant that has a strong oder mean that more likely it's a femail? Or it means nothing.


Smell doesn't really play a role in sexing. Only way you can really tell is through the "balls" on the male plant. Better to get them as early as possible.


----------



## Trubliever82 (Oct 15, 2009)

As anyone use the JR Ozone Generator? It says it cleans 1000 cubic feet and I have a 4 x 4 x 7 tent which is 112 cu ft. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with these. Thanks


----------



## wheeelerd (Oct 17, 2009)

does any one know what inline fan i should buy, a few mates have ruck fans they seen to be good but expensive i have seen these tt fans for about £60 with carbon filter and ducting but wondering if they are good or if i should spend more and get the real deal?
thanks


----------



## smokingrubber (Oct 19, 2009)

Trubliever82 said:


> As anyone use the JR Ozone Generator? It says it cleans 1000 cubic feet and I have a 4 x 4 x 7 tent which is 112 cu ft. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with these. Thanks


Ozone would not be good in a tent. Basically, everything would need to be vented into a seperate "room" and the ozone would nuke everything in the room before it gets released. This leaves a nice mess in the room as the dead particles fall to the floor. No smell though


----------



## smokingrubber (Oct 20, 2009)

For $540 it better make coffee too! http://www.aircleaners.com/item_description.php?IID=286


----------



## SW crackheads (Oct 27, 2009)

oust! it doesnt just cover up odours it eliminates them


----------



## robot1488 (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.cleartheair.com/shop/odor-removing-bag.html has anyone used this product or know anybody who has ? IF it covers up dead animals smells then I would think dank would be no problem ?


----------



## Joe Camel (Oct 27, 2009)

This Helps too
If you guys want to see about a cheap carbon scrubber.
Click on the link on my SIG

Great Ideas in this thread.
Props to the Op Arrid
~~Joe~~


----------



## DiZzYNaTiOn (Oct 27, 2009)

nice very nice


----------



## Arrid (Oct 28, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> This Helps too
> If you guys want to see about a cheap carbon scrubber.
> Click on the link on my SIG
> 
> ...


Yo man can't seem to edit my post, will ask a mod to add yours in there though!


----------



## Gingrich (Nov 3, 2009)

Arrid said:


> Yo man can't seem to edit my post, will ask a mod to add yours in there though!


 
Just wanted to add my .02 here. I'm setting up my carbon filter setup. Piece of PVC pipe with some screens at each end and a fan either inline in the pipe of before the pipe to vent once I have to move the plant into a dedicated grow-enclosure.

I'll tellya, though. I walked into the room the plant is in (its in a closet now) and it stunk like someone had just fired up a DELICIOUS bowl in there. Probably not the best idea considering this is my place of residence. So I grabbed a regular ol' 10" or 12" fan, put it a bit away from the plant, while blowing on the plant to try and strengthen the stalk, and I just shoved a dryer sheet behind the fan, wedged it into the handle on top of it. Flipped the fan on, and 2 hours later the room smells like fresh linens.

So, to recap, for a little plant that hasn't started to stink all the way yet, a fan and a dryer sheet got rid of the stank for me.


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 3, 2009)

Gingrich, That only works soooo temporary.

Hehe When your plants flower, a dryer sheet to cover odor is like:
spraying your underwear with febreeze when you just shat your pants.

No matter how much you spray you still smell like shit.


----------



## Jack*Madison (Nov 5, 2009)

Yea fabric softener sheets should be used temporarily cause if you have too much fragrance in the air while youre flowering then your bud will come out tasting like it (not in a good way). Yea so ionizers, ozone emitters, and especially some sort of carbon scrubber (even inexpensive homemade ones will work) are going to be your best bet when your plant starts smelling. Smoke on brothers


----------



## BlackUp (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's a solution that I use without anything too special. Coated every inch inside the grow room with plastic the kind painters use for the floor, intake air hose going from the attic to the garage, and the exhaust fan blowing the old smelly air through the exhaust tube and out of the roof


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 6, 2009)

BlackUp said:


> Here's a solution that I use without anything too special. Coated every inch inside the grow room with plastic the kind painters use for the floor, intake air hose going from the attic to the garage, and the exhaust fan blowing the old smelly air through the exhaust tube and out of the roof


Thats not very smart dude. Unless you are miles away from people. You should atleast run it through some kind of filter.
You neighbors know who you are.
Be safe.


----------



## archaeo (Nov 7, 2009)

Trubliever82 said:


> As anyone use the JR Ozone Generator? It says it cleans 1000 cubic feet and I have a 4 x 4 x 7 tent which is 112 cu ft. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with these. Thanks


I wouldn't use an O3 generator in any room with a living plant. Period.

My experience with ozone is that it will damage and ultimately kill the plant. Ozone enters leaves through stomata during normal gas exchange. As an oxidant, ozone causes several types of symptoms including chlorosis and necrosis. In addition, other symptom include flecks (tiny light-tan irregular spots less than 1 mm diameter), stipples (small darkly pigmented areas approximately 2-4 mm diameter), bronzing, and reddening.


----------



## BlackUp (Nov 7, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Thats not very smart dude. Unless you are miles away from people. You should atleast run it through some kind of filter.
> You neighbors know who you are.
> Be safe.



Trusses, it's not my house but still my friends neighbors know who he is lol, what's the easiest solution?


----------



## BlackUp (Nov 7, 2009)

I meant to type trueee not trusses lol iPhone apparently knows what trusses is or it's makin shit up


----------



## BlackUp (Nov 8, 2009)

How long does the Ona gel last per quart ?


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 8, 2009)

BlackUp said:


> How long does the Ona gel last per quart ?


I use a cup mixed with Soil Moist and it last about 1-2 weeks.


----------



## BlackUp (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok cool so a quart should be enough to get through flowering then, I'm not worrie about veg at all


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 9, 2009)

if its not too many plants then yeah Ona does a pretty good job.
Just stay on top of it.
Odor gets out of hand in a hurry.
Good luck and Happy Growing
~~Joe~~


----------



## Oldreefer (Nov 16, 2009)

Use white vinegar 25-50% with water...boil on stove. It's the ONLY thing that eliminates SKUNK odor. If you live in the country, you should already know this. White vinegar is known for antiseptic qualities also......if you ever had a litter of REAL SKUNKS nesting under your house, you'll appreciate white vinegar even more.


----------



## Arrid (Nov 19, 2009)

Oldreefer said:


> Use white vinegar 25-50% with water...boil on stove. It's the ONLY thing that eliminates SKUNK odor. If you live in the country, you should already know this. White vinegar is known for antiseptic qualities also......if you ever had a litter of REAL SKUNKS nesting under your house, you'll appreciate white vinegar even more.


I've never heard of this method before, care to explain it a bit more?


----------



## avalanche (Nov 29, 2009)

archaeo said:


> I wouldn't use an O3 generator in any room with a living plant. Period.
> 
> My experience with ozone is that it will damage and ultimately kill the plant. Ozone enters leaves through stomata during normal gas exchange. As an oxidant, ozone causes several types of symptoms including chlorosis and necrosis. In addition, other symptom include flecks (tiny light-tan irregular spots less than 1 mm diameter), stipples (small darkly pigmented areas approximately 2-4 mm diameter), bronzing, and reddening.


 
Hey guys,

"my friend" actually currently use the ozone jr. and it works wonders. Can 't smell anything even inside grow room sometimes. In a 6x8x6 area. Its nice because it runs 15 mins on 15 mins. off on its own. Just plug it in and let it go. AS far as side effects I haven't come across any yet and the babies have all grown very nice even within inches of it. def recommend it. He also uses the ona gel. Just pokes holes in the cap and it takes care of all smell in a 4x3x4 area. Just wondering If you (person who posted about all the side effects of ozone jr.) have ever used one??


----------



## themoose (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome work! This compialtion of info is exactly what i needed for my up and coming grow. 

Cheers,

-moose


----------



## #1Raiderfan420 (Dec 4, 2009)

I was using one of the DIY filters and at 4 weeks into flower it no work no more..lol So I purchased a phresh filter and poof...not a trace of odor outside the room.. was only $180 for the 6"x24"~


----------



## illegalalien (Dec 11, 2009)

Iv'e read some very positive reports at IC mag about the Biozone Air purifier they start at 250 $ US. and should do a small grow well. fairly new tech.


----------



## Ogk823 (Dec 16, 2009)

made my own carbon filtering system with the ideas from on this thread and turned out pretty good im quite happy with it. Im gonna take pics and i will put them up asap


----------



## Ogk823 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ogk823 said:


> made my own carbon filtering system with the ideas from on this thread and turned out pretty good im quite happy with it. Im gonna take pics and i will put them up asap


HERES THE PICS


----------



## NewStressTraining (Dec 17, 2009)

WOW thank you for the Great info and work you put into this. I have always wanted to know if those up-right air purifiers worked at all for a smell so strong, does anyone know? Thank you again i will use some of those ideas to make my own.


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 27, 2009)

very useful info +rep.....


----------



## gumball (Dec 27, 2009)

this is really useful. i didnt even know you could buy the carbon at the pet store like that. knowing that will open up several possibilities for a filter, and maybe even light blocking while still allowing air flow. great post. +rep


----------



## bucc0303 (Jan 3, 2010)

An ionic breeze works realy well inside a cab.


----------



## westchef (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice!


Arrid said:


> *Odour control*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jan 6, 2010)

fantastic man thanks for the links


----------



## soljacash (Jan 6, 2010)

my method is a little different but it really works.keep i mind i live with my parents so i know it works.i use a type of spray.its a type of concentrated home spray and i spray it 2-4 times and it last for about 4 hours.and its only a few bucks a can!


----------



## soljacash (Jan 6, 2010)

i found something else i just recently started using and i have to say it works the best out of everything i use
and it lasts a pretty long time.my room smells like vanilla not bud lol.and you can use it all through you house.and its cheap,found it at the local food lion


----------



## the75bag (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah charchole filters are killer for box grows you just need a fan that can pull air through it


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is yet another idea. Let me know if you want more details.


----------



## RockstarEnergy (Feb 1, 2010)

if i put my ona gel inside my cab with the plant will my buds taste like ona at the end???


----------



## RockstarEnergy (Feb 4, 2010)

RockstarEnergy said:


> if i put my ona gel inside my cab with the plant will my buds taste like ona at the end???


nevermind, found the answer


----------



## Bmarley (Feb 5, 2010)

I need to make a diy carbon filter!
last one i made failed (double pencil cup design with pantie hoes?)...as did the grow...damn males.

Anyways I have 
activated carbon about 30 oz of it
a eco blower 265cfm
fine mesh screening that can be cut to shape
4inch ducting (flex about 20 feet)
4inch duct clamps
aluminum duct tape
my grow armoire is approx 1 1/2 feet deep x 5 feet tall x 3 feet wide(not one pictured) cubic feet of 22.5 (correct?)

I read somewhere that its best to use blower to blow through the carbon filter as opposed to pulling through the carbon filter. Opinions?

I also read that a box exhaust on top intake on side filled with loose carbon would work fine, once blown or pulled through (ha). true?

I am growing in a armoire with a modified version of the eco grower i just bought (strange hexagon shape wouldn't fit in the armoire)
Rubbermaid does though 
its basically 3 6inch net pot a= drip system with added air stones. (pics once grow is up an going)

cant really afford to spend much more money but desperate need of carbon filter advice.
as with most other growers I am broke and over budget with an angry girlfriend.
thx in advance


----------



## Bmarley (Feb 8, 2010)

ya because that makes complete sense..
(just me?)
help marley make a carbon filter for a 400w armoire grow with 265 blower fan
then we will talk about my/our unusual fashions


----------



## cloudyharvest (Feb 9, 2010)

i constructed a box i hope is smell proof my biggest fear is the door which i was thinking weather stripping any ideas? help appreciated...hppy token


----------



## Bmarley (Feb 9, 2010)

cloudyharvest said:


> i constructed a box i hope is smell proof my biggest fear is the door which i was thinking weather stripping any ideas? help appreciated...hppy token


I have weather stripping I use on my doors. There are some good threads about it on here. Make sure you get the right size strip though its cheap but cutting it down to size can be a pain. For example I have quite large gaps on my door so I use 1/2 inch weather strip but typically 1/4inch is all you need. Another Idea is to construct your own tent or door with Black and white poly or perhaps mylar I suppose. You can do this by simply attaching how ever you want two sheets of your material of choice to both sides of your door or doors. Then attach a zipper that zips the pieces together. Call it a diy Grow tent or like I said in my case and possibly your case a Grow door. Virtually light proof and provides an excellent seal for good ventilation. 

i still would like suggestions on my 265 blower fan and a diy carbon filter for a 400w grow in a armoire that offers approx 30 square feet of grow space.

help me


----------



## cloudyharvest (Feb 9, 2010)

srry no advice but i appreciate yours.


----------



## TempleFinger (Feb 10, 2010)

I have purchased and am using the ONA Pro Gel and dispenser ... this is the stuff that kills all smells with no noisy fans or air ducting. Can be put on a timer to extend life of 1 gal bucket of gel. On 2nd week of use and this kills all odors NUTHN... Notta :>))


----------



## neilsweaky (Feb 15, 2010)

Great guide but how do i install a carbon filter to a normal oscillating fan?


----------



## gangjababy (Feb 15, 2010)

neilsweaky said:


> Great guide but how do i install a carbon filter to a normal oscillating fan?


you don't, buy an inline fan


----------



## PuffinLikeAPimp (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a passive exhaust system, where the air flows out of vents situated at the top. Do i just put the carbon filters over the vents?


----------



## james2222 (Feb 15, 2010)

what you guys think about cat litter with the carbon in i to mix with regular carbon?


----------



## fatbuddz (Feb 15, 2010)

I heard if you leave a box of baking soda open it'll take away odors.I've never tried it but I thought I would put it out there.


----------



## thelightison (Feb 16, 2010)

potlike said:


> here you go
> 
> Do this in tandem with a diy activated carbon filter and odor will not be a problem you will experience- guaranteed.
> 
> -potlike


very good set up from the looks, and you can use it in the grow room without ozone build up like the ozone generators. good link


----------



## gangjababy (Feb 16, 2010)

PuffinLikeAPimp said:


> I have a passive exhaust system, where the air flows out of vents situated at the top. Do i just put the carbon filters over the vents?


You want a passive intake and and active exhaust. Attach the carbon filter to an inline fan and vent outside the grow area.


----------



## gangjababy (Feb 16, 2010)

fatbuddz said:


> I heard if you leave a box of baking soda open it'll take away odors.I've never tried it but I thought I would put it out there.


Not gonna cut it for herb...


----------



## gangjababy (Feb 16, 2010)

james2222 said:


> what you guys think about cat litter with the carbon in i to mix with regular carbon?


Buy a carbon filter, they use activated carbon.


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 16, 2010)

hey quick question i have basment suite nd my landlord lives up stairs he noes i blaze dosnt like it but dosent give me hard time about it

i got like 100 kush 10 bc mango nd 10 god bud growin in a walk in closet its startin to stink if i get ona nd carbon filter should i still worrie


----------



## cloudyharvest (Feb 21, 2010)

my box is constructed out of plywood and sealed at the seems with a larger fan pushing air thru carbon filer an a small intake fan.....smell proof?


----------



## usa a okay (Feb 21, 2010)

So i have just ordered some of these Cfl oder killers from Androv-medical.com (try googling it) .
I ordered these due to the fact i just cant find the "Fresh2Ti" witch seems to be the best 1 of these CFL ionizing bulbs. However no were on the net that sells them will deliver to the uk ! 

try this site if you want the same as i have ordered.. 
http://www.androv-medical.com/section/4/1/ioniser-bulbs


The CFL i got is :- http://www.androv-medical.com/produc...-daylight-bulb


As soon as i get my CFL's from Androv i wil put up a review . The Cfl ionizer bulbs will be in the ultimate test due to the fact they will have to beat the overwhelming power of the "Super Skunk" plant from Nirvana seeds..


Please all who have any quality info on this matter share your wisdom! 


i have started a thread talking about theses lights ,so if any 1 has sum knowledge of the cfl ionizer lights please comment. !

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/304560-oder-eliminating-ionizer-cfl-bulbs.html


----------



## Inlovewithapothead (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm really glad I found this thread. I was getting tired of my clothes smelling skunky. I'm gonna make it a point to have my partner read this. Thanks!


----------



## Thordinar (Feb 27, 2010)

I was just wondering if someone knew what CFM pc fan would be the best to use in conjunction with cabron filter?

my growbox specs 28''x27''x16'' 

thank you


----------



## bimmer525i (Feb 28, 2010)

sweet info guys thnx!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 4, 2010)

ight i bought this and i wanna know has anyone tried it or does it work???

http://www.amazon.com/OdoBan-Odor-Eliminator-Gallon-Concentrate/dp/B000ZOQ9HY


----------



## Unclepauly (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you guys think one of these carbon filter fan/tube setups would work in a room that doesn't have intake/exhaust? I have a furnished closet in my basement which has a door to a bedroom that has a door that opens to the rest of the basement. Yet still my upstairs smells skunky. My gf's cousin came over today and said "ooohh you got any more of that shit?, I said "what shit? That's incense".

I was thinking maybe using the intake outtake on my 400w hydrofarms hood to cool the bulb area while getting rid of scent, not gonna waste my time building a carbon filter tube if it needs to be exhausted out of the room.

*wanted to add the room is about 10x7x7(roughly, I haven't measured).


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 6, 2010)

Unclepauly said:


> Do you guys think one of these carbon filter fan/tube setups would work in a room that doesn't have intake/exhaust? I have a furnished closet in my basement which has a door to a bedroom that has a door that opens to the rest of the basement. Yet still my upstairs smells skunky. My gf's cousin came over today and said "ooohh you got any more of that shit?, I said "what shit? That's incense".
> 
> I was thinking maybe using the intake outtake on my 400w hydrofarms hood to cool the bulb area while getting rid of scent, not gonna waste my time building a carbon filter tube if it needs to be exhausted out of the room.
> 
> *wanted to add the room is about 10x7x7(roughly, I haven't measured).


lol man i was wondering that some thing so ill be waitin on this one witu maing but shiit if anything look at my post befor this one that shit works u can go to a home depot n buy it juss clean ur walls n mope ur floors with it n ur house be smellin str8


----------



## Budda_Luva (Mar 6, 2010)

WUSSUP PEOPLEZ CHEK THIS SHIT OUT JUSS BOUGHT IT THE OTHER DAY N IF U DNT HAVE MONEY FOR A CARBON FILTER GET SOME OF THESE http://www.amazon.com/WEB-PRODUCTS-WOCEAN-FILTER-FURNACE/dp/B000HJ95CI HOOK IT UP TO YO FURNACE FILTER N BAM GOOD NICE SMELLIN AIR ALL THROUGHT OUT THE HOSUE BOUGHT MINES AT WALMART


----------



## cannapharm (Mar 8, 2010)

I have never used a homemade filter, but Phresh 6x16 filter does wonders for me in my 3x3


----------



## rucon (Mar 9, 2010)

anyone ever tried one of these i've had one for bout 3 yrs but never thought of using it untill i seen it on a hydroponics website............


----------



## Blazed Hippie (Mar 9, 2010)

Im too lazy to see if someone posted this yet but, I found a product on the web when I was searching for odor control products. Its called Refresh-A-Basement. $9.99 It claims to remove dank musty odors. Anyone heard of this or used it in the past? I am gonna try it out Ill post more about it when i find out.

The product is here:
http://www.wdrake.com/WalterDrake/Shopping/ProductDetail.aspx?CID=home&SCID=Cleaning+&+Repair&ProductID=0000028795&SiteNum=0&sortBy=Rank ASC


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay, i know this post is like almost a year old, but hope it can be answerd by the author or anyone with knowledge...(tried it) 
i am about to start a 16-20 plant auto grow and will be growing in a homebox xl, (56' x 56" x 78.75") or 16sf... I have a 409cfm windtunnel 6" fan with a fan controller, insulated ducting & backdraft damper..i will be growing verticle, stadium step-up style in 3gal bags with a 600hps....(will be doing active intake via a 6" booster fan with backdraft damper, (runnin co2) bringing in fresh a/c air from portable a/c) i made the damm mistake of ordering one of those 6" odor-sok filters!!!..(havent used it yet though) (i too like those active air filters...cheaper and more carbon than can filters) also i will be doing that 5gal bucket/fan/ona-gel/soil-moist set-up for supplemental odor fighting!!! HELL MAYBE 3-4 OF THEM!!!! Dnt want no damm smell!!! Live in a condo/townhouse type dwelling.....whatta yall think??
Oh, any sugg. On where to find the cheapst on shipping for the filter.....



bongrippinbob said:


> figure out how many cfm you need for exhaust to keep your cab cool. Then match your filter to that. If you do it this way you will be able to eliminate all the odor.
> 
> For example, i needed something like 700cfm to keep my room cool. So after getting the 747cfm fan, i went out and bought the filter which is rated at 400-800 cfm active air filter.
> 
> My room stays at the temps it need to be and there is absolutely no smell at all. I can press my nose up against the filter and not smell a thing. And this is with about 2 lbs in flower.


----------



## chachathehun (Mar 17, 2010)

Vaportek 4000 is something I use it eliminates the odors in my room. There are mixed reviews on this product but I do find it to work well. I had a carbon scruber as well which I do not use presently with the Vaportek installed up and running. Like the ONA Gel it uses oils that mix with the odor and eliminate it. They have about 20 different scents to choose from. This is used in burnout home, hospitals etc.... hope this info is useful just wanted to add my 2 cents 

Vaportek.com is the site for more information.


----------



## jasondart (Mar 22, 2010)

I just want to say I love you guys and gals! I am in a different hobby raising poison dart frogs. Here is a pic of the frog room.







We raise fruit flies which (for my wife) produce a smell that is a little off. The flies are used for the food for the frogs because the frogs are so small.







To please the wife and help with the odor I took the time to build a carbon filter.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/51721-diy-carbon-air-odor-filter.html

Anyway......my question is what size carbon would you recommence? I plan to get it bulk here because they have awesome quality carbon(I believe is the key ingredient) and they have great prices.

Large or Small?
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/15-pounds-5-gallons-bulk-lignite-aquarium-carbon-15-pounds-5-gallons-bulk-lignite-aquarium-carbon.html

This may sway your decision. This data is based on the aquarium/water absorption data.


----------



## bckiller12 (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought a $20 air purifier and it didnt do a thing!!!


----------



## nizmo (Mar 24, 2010)

What i want to really know is how effective are these things? Done properly, do they completely eliminate the odor 100% so it is undetectable? Or do you still get a bit of smell coming through during late flowering?


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 3, 2010)

The ONA GEL...does it effect the taste of the plants' flowers at all? Does it JUST attach itself to airborne particles?


----------



## kushcrafter (Apr 6, 2010)

i have a closet that is 7 feet deep and 3 feet wide and 8 feet tall. there is an attic above but tons of insulation and i don't really want to deal with it. is there any other way? a bathroom fan in the ceiling or anything?


----------



## Hippyfreak420 (Apr 6, 2010)

kushcrafter said:


> i have a closet that is 7 feet deep and 3 feet wide and 8 feet tall. there is an attic above but tons of insulation and i don't really want to deal with it. is there any other way? a bathroom fan in the ceiling or anything?


Is there any plants in the room?? if so just get ya a mask and long sleeve shirt and clear it out befor ya make any holes.. if not just cut away


----------



## Malenki (Apr 6, 2010)

Why poison darts? It sounds exciting


----------



## jebus2029 (Apr 8, 2010)

I just got a small jar of ona gel last night and today I don't even smell my girls when I walk into the room where my growbox is. I use a carbon filter but it was getting over powered. I just have 2 girls 24 and 14 days old. The older one can stink up the whole house though. I have a small fan blower over the top of the jar and it works perfectly. Don't know about flowering though. The hydro shop owner said he has guys coming in and buying the gallon jugs for their grow rooms and they love it. Plus the small jar is under $20. It is well worth the small cost.


----------



## gumball (Apr 8, 2010)

post how long it last for you if you remember


----------



## exorcist1989 (Apr 10, 2010)

good tips dude.

UP


----------



## biglebowski (Apr 10, 2010)

SayWord said:


> i put a towel under the outside of the grow room door, and that has helped a ton already. im just gonna have my girl cook something that smells dank right before they come. bacon or something. then they'll just be all "mmmmm bacon. yum you cooked us bacon" and i'll be like "yeah". thats how i see it goin down in my head.


Excuse my short post but I just had to say.....lololololOLOLOLOL hahaha


----------



## Stoney384 (Apr 11, 2010)

does the ona block affect the buds taste or smell at all?

got a couple being shipped to me soon....thanks for any advice!!!!!!


----------



## gumball (Apr 12, 2010)

i dont think it does stoney, not from what I have read anyhow.


----------



## gaadensumoka (Apr 14, 2010)

i was planning on buying a couple of those glad things that spray every so often and a air purifier fan and throwing it in the closet. would that cover the odor of 4 plants?


----------



## Hippyfreak420 (Apr 14, 2010)

gaadensumoka said:


> i was planning on buying a couple of those glad things that spray every so often and a air purifier fan and throwing it in the closet. would that cover the odor of 4 plants?


Nope that won't work, all it will do is cover it up slightly, check out ona gel. It does wonders


----------



## gumball (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, that ona is the stuff if u can't do or just don't have a carbon scrubber. GOod luck!


----------



## forb1d (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm about to grow 4 plants of northern lights. If i just make a diy carbon filter will that be fine?? I thought about getting an ozone generator just in case they do I can turn it on in my house.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 16, 2010)

try this.....http://www.gardenscure.com/420/security-reference/65441-cheap-diy-odor-neutralizer.html:clap::clap::leaf:



forb1d said:


> I'm about to grow 4 plants of northern lights. If i just make a diy carbon filter will that be fine?? I thought about getting an ozone generator just in case they do I can turn it on in my house.


----------



## forb1d (Apr 16, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> try this.....http://www.gardenscure.com/420/security-reference/65441-cheap-diy-odor-neutralizer.html:clap::clap::leaf:


This should work wonderfully. Thank you


----------



## UrbanAerO (Apr 22, 2010)

I just recently purchased a Big blue industrial ozone generator 8". I have 3 flowering rooms with a constant stench. I have 3 -6" ducts from each of the rooms come into 1 -8" which then goes into a tornado 8"fan(which I remotely turn on/off depending on odor) then it goes into my ozone generator then winds through 20 ft of 8 inch then exits outside. This thing is the shit! my neighbor thinks we stopped growing because he doesnt smell it anymore(damned mooches always lookin for a free toke) Big blue was around 350$ and lots of work running the ducting but is a permanent solution and zero maintenence. I am now 100 % stress free knowing theres no smell even with 100+ plants in a small apartment. For shits and giggles ill turn the generator off just to see neighbors trippin wondering wtf is that dank coming from? I also use a carbon filter with a can fan for my intake filter for each room, keeping dust and bugs out. maybe expesive but if your going to do it do it right!


----------



## jackson33 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

Nice Information..


----------



## dankesthours182 (Apr 23, 2010)

good post, odor is a rough issues for us urban growers... tough subj. i've never gotten to the point where odor was a problem tho... : (


----------



## dankesthours182 (Apr 23, 2010)

i'm personally on board with urbanaerO- get it right, keep it tight, simple= secret+safe


----------



## diamonddave (May 11, 2010)

hey guys i recently just purchased a carbon filter/fan combo off ebay, it is a stand alone unit, i ran it for 10 hours yesterday and couldnt smell a thing, this morning it smelled again but i turned the fan on for a few hours and the smell was gone, anyone know anything about these stand alone units and is it ok to use in the room where my tent is and where i am exhausting into? thanks


----------



## zeekster (May 15, 2010)

The most amazing product that I have discovered is the fresca sol water cooled fixture. It eliminated an array of problems that I have been dealing with for a long time. No need to vent anything anywhere. I use a 1000 watt hps in it and there is virtually no heat put off, hence......no smell! I was surprised that reducing the heat eliminated the strong smell also. I use a 55 gallon plastic barrel to hold the circulated water and drop frozen 2 liter bottles of water in during lights off period and the water is good and chilled for the next day. Also, this allows me to keep the light within 5 inches of the plants.
My grow room is a combined plant grow and mushroom grow. I save a load of electricity by not having the ac running constantly to keep the temp where it needs to be for both crops. I was using 105 watt cfls, a dozen of them, and the heat problem was a bitch. Not to mention i was sucking up over 1256 watts and not getting near the production.
The fresca sol has eliminated heat, venting, a/c, and humidity problems and I'm saving a lot of money every month to boot. Beats the hell out of every air cooled system I've ever seen.


----------



## uptosumpn (May 16, 2010)

WOW! 2 liter soda bottles to chill the water????!!!! So no need to buy an water chiller???<which are expensive! So i'm down to save $$$$$ on a chiller....
Couple of questions....How many bottles do you put in there? what are your temps & humidity like?? I to have been researching and VERY intrested in water cooled lights for a while now, and was un-decided on the fresca-sol or ice box heat exchangers.....my next set-up is gonna consist of 2 x 1000hps so watercooling only seems right....BTW, any pics of set-up??? Peace...


----------



## normajean123 (May 20, 2010)

ok im making a little grow box in my closet. i want no odor from it at all. whats the best and cheapest way? i have an exhaust already as well


----------



## normajean123 (May 20, 2010)

and wait, i just read the posts above me, heat = smell?


----------



## Joker209 (May 20, 2010)

normajean123 said:


> and wait, i just read the posts above me, heat = smell?


 The temps do tend to make smells differ. I noticed on the warmer days and when my grow room heats up slightly the smell increases also. Hope that helps


----------



## Thrasher645 (May 20, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> The temps do tend to make smells differ. I noticed on the warmer days and when my grow room heats up slightly the smell increases also. Hope that helps


I noticed that to, when it gets pretty hot and humid the smell fills up the whole house but when its nice and cool I cant smell anything till I get a few ft away.


----------



## normajean123 (May 20, 2010)

raw, im growing with LEDs since they are stealthy and have an exhaust. its just gonna be in a small room so a carbon filter should be straight right?


----------



## Joker209 (May 21, 2010)

It can go straight up and down on the floor or hanging or it could hang sideways with no problems.... If that was the question haha


----------



## normajean123 (May 21, 2010)

i meant like it would be ok but thank you anyways lol


----------



## gumball (May 21, 2010)

normajean123 said:


> raw, im growing with LEDs since they are stealthy and have an exhaust. its just gonna be in a small room so a carbon filter should be straight right?


yeah, a carbon filter should be good. look at the air filter section at lowes or home depot. you may need to do some research online first to find out which one filters better than the other. or you can look into ona gel. a quart is about $20 and last a month or so. i bought ona gel, but my plant doesnt smell as much as i thought. i just poor a little ona in a cup and set it right outside the exhaust of my cab, and refill it as needed. and it can go straight, or curved. sarcasm is funny, but maybe following it with a helpful answer would help the humor...


----------



## zeekster (May 22, 2010)

uptosumpn said:


> WOW! 2 liter soda bottles to chill the water????!!!! So no need to buy an water chiller???<which are expensive! So i'm down to save $$$$$ on a chiller....
> Couple of questions....How many bottles do you put in there? what are your temps & humidity like?? I to have been researching and VERY intrested in water cooled lights for a while now, and was un-decided on the fresca-sol or ice box heat exchangers.....my next set-up is gonna consist of 2 x 1000hps so watercooling only seems right....BTW, any pics of set-up??? Peace...


I just uploaded some pics of my room. I add three plants every three weeks so I am harvesting every three weeks and sometimes less. The tall ones are white rhino, smaller ones are Chrystal Indica , and the smallest one is Papaya, all from nirvana seeds.
Never been on a forum before so I don't know how to put the pics anywhere but my profile. I think you can view them there.


----------



## uptosumpn (May 24, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE PICS!^^^^ man I must saythe 2 liter bottles is jus a simple, yet effective way and doesnt cost nothing....big ups to ya and the ghetto chiller! I know what my next system will consist of now,,,,and yes I know this is a odor conto; thread, but like zeekster has said; "NO SMELL"!!!


----------



## TheFoghorn (May 26, 2010)

I don't want to pitch products or anything but i just ordered "Zero Odor" (google it) which claims it can basically neutralize any odor completely and quickly, I will test this for myself but it sounds pretty good from their videos. 

If it actually works this could be a gigantic help to growers on any scale, because it wouldn't matter how stinky the strain or how small the area, plus its like 13 bucks on amazon.

Hope this helps


----------



## gumball (May 26, 2010)

TheFoghorn said:


> I don't want to pitch products or anything but i just ordered "Zero Odor" (google it) which claims it can basically neutralize any odor completely and quickly, I will test this for myself but it sounds pretty good from their videos.
> 
> If it actually works this could be a gigantic help to growers on any scale, because it wouldn't matter how stinky the strain or how small the area, plus its like 13 bucks on amazon.
> 
> Hope this helps


is it suppose to be like ona, or a fan filter type thing?


----------



## Joker209 (May 26, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/950479d1274556002-ultimate-odour-control-thread-052100_1921-00-.jpg
So that's where they're keeping Chubacca!!! I'm jk man sorry 



I found this while searching for your "Zero Odor" product...
http://www.scoe10x.com/scripts/VideoReviews.asp?gclid=CMDsy9Sn8KECFQyjiQodmFGvPA
Hit ctrl+F and type in Skunk. They prove it with skunk oil and feces or urine. Just a suggestion


----------



## DEZALB (May 26, 2010)

has anyone else used this zero odor stuff and the ona gel? Wanting to know which one is better. Ill be needing it in a month hopefully.


----------



## Dr Jekyl (May 26, 2010)

hi guy's, i'm kinda new to indoor growing so forgive me if this idea is shit, i haven't yet tried it either so open your minds real wide here guys. i was online looking at carbon filters for my small grow room (about 20 minutes ago)and had an idea... i worked in the motor as a technician for many years and we used to fit filters to car air con systems called "pollen filters" now there are 2 types of pollen filters 1) the particular filter which only stops pollen, dust and some odours and 2) the activated carbon pollen filter which stops everything. the second one is a reasonably new concept in terms of the motor industry but have a look at this site http://www.puravent.co.uk/filters/puraventfilterdesign.htm you can pick a carbon pollen filter for a vauxhall vectra 2002 model for less than £20. hope this helps.


----------



## Joker209 (May 27, 2010)

It's possible it could work but you may end up having to buy multiple filters to do an efficient job. Just a thought..


----------



## gumball (May 27, 2010)

DEZALB said:


> has anyone else used this zero odor stuff and the ona gel? Wanting to know which one is better. Ill be needing it in a month hopefully.


no, i only use ona gel. my cab is in my garage, and I just scoop out a little ONA into a seperate container as needed. but when i first put it out, i came back that afternoon, and the oily garage smell was gone, couldnt smell anything at all hardly.


----------



## Joker209 (May 27, 2010)

Yea without a doubt Ona gel is bomb ass shit for odor remover


----------



## gumball (May 27, 2010)

Plus it helps with temps cause you can remove restrictive carbon filters from youR fans, as long as there is adequate light blocking elsewhere


----------



## TheFoghorn (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys, 
so i just got that zero odor stuff in the mail, It its a spray bottle that you squirt by pulling the trigger like windex.
I tried it on my dirtiest sock (pretty rank) and 5 seconds after spraying it i couldn't smell the sock at all anymore.
That was pretty surprising, so i decided to try a bit more of a decisive test, so i found my trusty fabreeze bottle and went to town on the inside of a cardboard box
I then immediatly sprayed 4 spritzes of Zero Odor in there, and bam, no more fabreeze.


I dont have any stinky plants right now so i cant try it out in the way most of us would be using it, on some dank ass ganja buds, but it definatly works, i really think this product has a lot of potential for growers.

Im gonna go smoke a J and try spraying this stuff in the room afterwards to see how it works in that situation, ill report back


----------



## TheFoghorn (May 27, 2010)

2 big sprays, no smell
im happy with it


----------



## gumball (May 27, 2010)

Sounds good foghorn, thanks for reporting on this, I am sure it will benefit many of us. And it may be cheaper and more widely available tan ona, great stuff + rep to u wen I get on a computer where I can plus rep. My phone won't let me do it. 

Smoke a j for me too, I'm out and after a 13 hour day I am wooped! Thanks bud!


----------



## homegnome (May 29, 2010)

dude the whole carbon filter thing is the greatest idea i think ive ever heard lol. im 16 and im growing 6 plants in my entertainment system lol. i was really wondering what i was gonna do about that awesome smell but now i kno. if only i could bottle it up and put in a body spray lololol


----------



## BCBuddy420 (May 29, 2010)

either your a troll or your actually 16 years old...either way you gotta go. I'm pretty sure you have to be at least 18 years old to be here man lol


----------



## gumball (May 29, 2010)

homegnome said:


> dude the whole carbon filter thing is the greatest idea i think ive ever heard lol. im 16 and im growing 6 plants in my entertainment system lol. i was really wondering what i was gonna do about that awesome smell but now i kno. if only i could bottle it up and put in a body spray lololol


yeah, if your not banned yet, you will be cuz you openly admitted to breaking the rules to join this site. come back when your 18 and post some pics


----------



## fdd2blk (May 29, 2010)

homegnome said:


> dude the whole carbon filter thing is the greatest idea i think ive ever heard lol. im 16 and im growing 6 plants in my entertainment system lol. i was really wondering what i was gonna do about that awesome smell but now i kno. if only i could bottle it up and put in a body spray lololol



banned before breakfast.


----------



## [seriousdesert] (May 31, 2010)

homegnome said:


> dude the whole carbon filter thing is the greatest idea i think ive ever heard lol. im 16 and im growing 6 plants in my entertainment system lol. i was really wondering what i was gonna do about that awesome smell but now i kno. if only i could bottle it up and put in a body spray lololol



ahahahaha, what a douche.

i've yet to figure out my method of scrubbing, not sure what i can get in the UK :/


----------



## Arrid (Jun 3, 2010)

[seriousdesert];4230049 said:


> ahahahaha, what a douche.
> 
> i've yet to figure out my method of scrubbing, not sure what i can get in the UK :/


You can get exactly the same things as everyone else. The internet is your friend.


----------



## guptaman (Jun 3, 2010)

What about placing the pot in a shed indoors? Sounds crazy I know but this way the shed could be wrapped in foil for ultimate light exposure. The shed is 6 ft tall, 2 ft wide by 3 ft long. The only problem I see is the temperature control. This might not keep ALL of the smell out but if sealed correctly, it might.


----------



## Joker209 (Jun 3, 2010)

guptaman said:


> What about placing the pot in a shed indoors? Sounds crazy I know but this way the shed could be *wrapped in foil* for ultimate light exposure. The shed is 6 ft tall, 2 ft wide by 3 ft long. The only problem I see is the temperature control. This might not keep ALL of the smell out but if sealed correctly, it might.


 Um dude. $5 can of spray foam... Problem solved..


----------



## GreensLife (Jun 5, 2010)

Question about odour:

I have a closet in my den. The closet is 2 feet deep and five feet wide and eight feet tall ceiling. The den is its own unit with only one entrance in and is 14X14 in the basement of a house. There is only one PVC window that has a good airtight seal and next to it is an aluminium door which also has a pretty good seal and leads outside. There is a wall mounted AC unit with an ion control option.
I was wondering what people thought would be the best method of odour control if I was to grow two or three, four foot tall plants in the closet. 
My nearest neighbour is a nosy old broad who always sits on her porch which is 30 - 35 feet from the door to the den. 
Would the smell escape through the sealed window or door? Or would it somehow escape through the wall mounted AC unit? 
I see people using DIY carbon filters. Should I make one and put it in the closet and vent it out into the room? Opening the closet door will make it smell and the closet itself isn't sealed very well (ie light and smell come through the closet door.) Do you think the smell would stay trapped in the den and not leak out or is there anything I can do to get rid of unwanted odours?
I can turn the AC on and put on the Ion function but I dunno if that would help either. Does the wall mounted AC unit suck air out? 
I do not have access to Ona gel / products and I can't special order them. Maybe my local hardware store has some sort of odour eater thing but I'm not sure if it would help.

Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## gumball (Jun 5, 2010)

Well I would say ona or that zero odor stuff that was brought up a few posts back. But if you can't get it or order it ??? Can you buy a visa gift card and order one online? I know with the cost of the card and shipping that 50% extra just for some ona, but it works. U can do a diy fan/filter combo, but since this closet isn't contained and leaks air into the den, you will have to scrub air for the den and closet. Those light leaks, by the way, will need to be taken care of before you start a grow. I think if you work to seal the closet, get a light that the vent hooks too, place a fan/filter combo on the vent, and figure out a way to vent the closet into the den. You will need to refresh the air in the closet, and you will have to work out a solution to let air into the closet as well, without leaking light. It sounds like you have a great idea and place, but I suggest you do more research cause you need to work out your lighting & ventilation issues. This way your not struggling through your grows, essentially making them miserable when they are in fact enjoyable. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## GreensLife (Jun 5, 2010)

gumball said:


> Well I would say ona or that zero odor stuff that was brought up a few posts back. But if you can't get it or order it ??? Can you buy a visa gift card and order one online? I know with the cost of the card and shipping that 50% extra just for some ona, but it works. U can do a diy fan/filter combo, but since this closet isn't contained and leaks air into the den, you will have to scrub air for the den and closet. Those light leaks, by the way, will need to be taken care of before you start a grow. I think if you work to seal the closet, get a light that the vent hooks too, place a fan/filter combo on the vent, and figure out a way to vent the closet into the den. You will need to refresh the air in the closet, and you will have to work out a solution to let air into the closet as well, without leaking light. It sounds like you have a great idea and place, but I suggest you do more research cause you need to work out your lighting & ventilation issues. This way your not struggling through your grows, essentially making them miserable when they are in fact enjoyable. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


Hey gumball! Thanks for the info. Is the leaking light bad because it takes away from light getting to the plant or is it because it's obvious if anyone looked in?
So maybe: Add a small fan to intake air at the bottom and then pump it back out at the top with filter?


----------



## gumball (Jun 5, 2010)

no, the light leaks are bad when you go to flower. the plant need so much darkness, or it thinks it is time to grow again. a plant can grow (veg) with very little light, screwing up your flowering. 

as for the fans, i would not do a fan at the bottom, because if you put one fan at the top it will actually pull as much air , or close to, from the bottom as it pushes out the top. this also forces all air in the room to exit through this fan, making it go through the filter as well. this gives what is called negative pressure, and i prefer it over positive pressure.


----------



## GreensLife (Jun 5, 2010)

gumball said:


> no, the light leaks are bad when you go to flower. the plant need so much darkness, or it thinks it is time to grow again. a plant can grow (veg) with very little light, screwing up your flowering.
> 
> as for the fans, i would not do a fan at the bottom, because if you put one fan at the top it will actually pull as much air , or close to, from the bottom as it pushes out the top. this also forces all air in the room to exit through this fan, making it go through the filter as well. this gives what is called negative pressure, and i prefer it over positive pressure.


Ah! I get it now! What size fan is good? Can I use one of those mini fans / computer fans and then have that connected/blowing into a DIY filter at the top?


----------



## G Bus (Jun 5, 2010)

Will this work for a diesel grow?? 

DIY Carbon filter
Baking soda 
Using an ona mist dispenser on 24 hour setting

Thanks


----------



## gumball (Jun 5, 2010)

GreensLife said:


> Ah! I get it now! What size fan is good? Can I use one of those mini fans / computer fans and then have that connected/blowing into a DIY filter at the top?


well fan size depends on volume of space and how many times you want to exchange the air in your space. you have a 2x5x8 space, which is 80 cubic feet. so to exchange the air 1 time per minute you need a 80 cfm fan (cfm cubic feet per minute). so i think it is recommended to exhcange the air 3-6 times a minute, so 80x3=240cfm or 480 cfm. if that is too much, you could split your closet in half and only grow on the top or bottom, reducing the amount of air you have to exchange. with this much space, you may want to go ahead and invest up front for a fan filter combo specifically for this size an area, it maybe $100-200, but if it saves you the hassle of battling temps, ya know food for thought


----------



## gumball (Jun 5, 2010)

G Bus said:


> Will this work for a diesel grow??
> 
> DIY Carbon filter
> Baking soda
> ...


the strains do react different to different environments, baking soda is not strong enough for MJ, unless you have a 50 gallon drum of it, and it still probably wont last through flower. i use ona, and like it a lot. it really removes the need for carbon filter with small grows. but the carbon filters are still good to block light


----------



## boomdiddly (Jun 5, 2010)

Gumball what ONA do you use bro? and do you use it in your cab or outside of it?


----------



## GreensLife (Jun 5, 2010)

gumball said:


> well fan size depends on volume of space and how many times you want to exchange the air in your space. you have a 2x5x8 space, which is 80 cubic feet. so to exchange the air 1 time per minute you need a 80 cfm fan (cfm cubic feet per minute). so i think it is recommended to exhcange the air 3-6 times a minute, so 80x3=240cfm or 480 cfm. if that is too much, you could split your closet in half and only grow on the top or bottom, reducing the amount of air you have to exchange. with this much space, you may want to go ahead and invest up front for a fan filter combo specifically for this size an area, it maybe $100-200, but if it saves you the hassle of battling temps, ya know food for thought


Thanks for that *great* information gumball! That is invaluable info!


----------



## gumball (Jun 5, 2010)

boomdiddly said:


> Gumball what ONA do you use bro? and do you use it in your cab or outside of it?


 
i use the linen one i think. i scoop a little out of into a seperate containerand set it by the exhaust outside the cab.


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok so I am a noobie on here and I was thinking about trying to grow 2 to 4 autoflowering dwarf plants inside in a cabinet i made. If I use a carbon filter along with a fan... will this really kill the smell so people visiting won't notice? or will it just cut down the intensity of the smell? I planned on having fans bringing fresh air into the cabinet and a fan and carbon filter bringing old air out of the cabinet.


----------



## bigman4270 (Jun 12, 2010)

wil2279 said:


> Ok so I am a noobie on here and I was thinking about trying to grow 2 to 4 autoflowering dwarf plants inside in a cabinet i made. If I use a carbon filter along with a fan... will this really kill the smell so people visiting won't notice? or will it just cut down the intensity of the smell? I planned on having fans bringing fresh air into the cabinet and a fan and carbon filter bringing old air out of the cabinet.


Depends on the quality of the filter and the fan. There are some DIY's on here that work pretty well but if you need total stealth than you need a professional filter and fan set-up.


----------



## gumball (Jun 12, 2010)

i agree, total stealth is achieved much more easily with professional fan/filter setup.


----------



## wil2279 (Jun 13, 2010)

bigman4270 said:


> Depends on the quality of the filter and the fan. There are some DIY's on here that work pretty well but if you need total stealth than you need a professional filter and fan set-up.


 
who makes a good fan/filter setup? the cabinet i am going to be growing in is going to be about 30" wide X 24" deep and about 30" to 36" tall and i will only be growing a couple plants in it. does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## diesel7309 (Jun 13, 2010)

everyone should have a phat filter/rhino filter will never worry about odour again..with a ruck fan would be ideal


----------



## StonedCrow (Jun 17, 2010)

Very new to growing here here but are these activated carbon filters the way to go? Would you not be better with something along these line http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_dioxide_scrubber, (A rebreather scrubber http://www.nobubblediving.com/azimuth.scrubber.htm - the shiny silver tank) - perhaps replace the sofnolime with activated carbon - they are a lot cheaper than what the hydo shops sell - plus not to mention they are rated and what not for life support - way over kill for filtering essentially bad smells at no pressure - if they can supply medical grade air at 100 m below the surface - figured they would filter a grow room/cabinet no problem???

I'm basically asking in a long winded way if anyone has had a look at what divers and the diving industry do for their air filtration and management? 

And on a side note has any of the growers here looked at using diving supplies instead of the standard hydro shop supplies - divers use activated carbon by the ton for air filtration, molecular sieve, ... among other things - I used to supply my local surgery with activated carbon,not trying to sell crap just wondering if any of the growers on here have tried anything like that?? I'm seriously considering buying another oxygen regulator and tank instead of the CO2 systems - I see no difference other than price and gas - and CO2 is a cheaper gas than O2, not to mention all the environmental monitoring sensors

My edit: 

In case your going WTF diving equipment!?!?! a CO2 scrubber and the activated carbon filters seem to have bugger all differences except for efficiency and price, a CO2 scrubber has way more efficient gas flow, forcing the gas over as large a surface area as possible - if not there would be a lot of dead divers


----------



## ThomJefferson (Jul 12, 2010)

that's great stonedcrow, but we're not scrubbing the gases from th air, we just want to remove the stink


----------



## 7thtoker (Jul 17, 2010)

I like putting glade plugins all over my house lol


----------



## Joker209 (Jul 17, 2010)

*My cloning threads
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/348036-cloning-made-easy-1-2-a.html
**
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/349567-cloning-made-easy-1-2-a.html
*Enjoy hope it helps some of you


----------



## Dupli (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi there growers, is some one of you using something like this http://www.airandwatercentre.com/boneco-2261-air-purifier-with-remote-control-605-details/ ?


----------



## johnvilla (Jul 22, 2010)

Really its ia very nice post and gives lots of relievant information... Its cool 

Thanks !!!!!!!!


----------



## askiba (Jul 27, 2010)

has anyone tried stuffing dryer sheets in the exhaust, just a thought for a really cheap odor control.


----------



## gumball (Jul 27, 2010)

They will only do so much, and it is not enough unless you have a low smell strain.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jul 29, 2010)

my first plant didnt stink a bit, the two i just put into flower :400w hps" 3 days ago are freaking me out! I have 2 ona progels on the way and im going to hang some charcoal round the site. They only seem to smell right after feedings and about an hour before they wake up. Its such a good stink!


----------



## 9867mike777 (Jul 29, 2010)

My last grow of white widow didn't have too bad a smell. But right after I watered them, for the next few hours it smelled like a glue factory. Almost like airplane glue.


----------



## GreenBuds (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a DIY carbon scrubber I made and it works good. I have tried the ONA machine and that works good too. But in the last 2-3 weeks of flowering the smell from a skunky strain can get really bad. I exhaust to the chimney but you can still smell the skunk odors outside my house even through my carbon scrubber. I purchased a 1.5 quart crock pot the other day. I filled it with 3/4 white distilled vinegar and 1/4 lemon juice. In a hour the smell is absorbed with the vinegar/lemon smell. You can't smell the skunk odor outside either. This is the best and most inexpensive solution I have found. The crock pot was $10.00, gal of vinegar $2.00, and bottle of lemon juice was $2.00. I have also used glade plugins around the house but for the grow room the vinegar works great. The ONA works good too but I'm not sure you want it in the grow room because of the strong bathroom smell. Plus it is also expensive and goes pretty quickly.


----------



## Lido1873 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, need a little quick advise, I'm looking to grow around 10-15 plants and I'm swaying towards growing Auto AK47 but I know these plants give of quite a smell and I really don't want my house to be overwhelmed with the smell of weed, as lovely as it sounds it would be far too jail bait and the neighbors might call the cops. My grow room will be sealed off and I'll be running a 6'' Carbon filtered extractor fan. May also buy 2 or 3 Ona Gels, will this be enough to keep my house from being overwhelmed by the smell of weed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gumball (Aug 8, 2010)

sounds like that should cover it. just pout your ONA into several cups so you can place some outside of your grow space for those lingering smells.


----------



## Lido1873 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Gumball.


----------



## Dabean92 (Aug 12, 2010)

Can someone help me....
Im looking to grow one plant in a big pc case but im worried about the smell (live with my dad), im going to fit a 4"inline fan carbon filter.
Do you think it will make any smell?
Im worried! :S


----------



## gumball (Aug 13, 2010)

get ona gel. it can be placed anywhere, and it works well. if your on a tight budget then it may not be for you. its about $20.00 a quart, but it should last an enture grow for your size space. carbon filtres reduce to much air flow.


----------



## northern cali (Aug 14, 2010)

Does that ona really work???


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Aug 14, 2010)

One works wonders for covering the smell, but placed with carbon filters ensure a no-smell grow.


----------



## john q. public (Aug 15, 2010)

Captoban works great. So does epolean. they are used to cover up the smell of mercaptan, which is a horrible organic smell. It smells of shit, rotting. I work at a chemical plant, and we use both captoban and epolean to cover up the smell of almost anything organic, even strong acids. 

They smell like fabric softener, and are sold as a concentrate. I mix the captoban with about 20parts water, and soak "diapers" (diapers are used to absorb oil when spilled on the ground) in the captoban mix, and use a 6" inline ventillation booster fan to gently spread the smell around the room. 

I imagine this is exactly what an ona bucket does, but this cost me next to nothing, and its free to "recharge". at least for me.


----------



## gumball (Aug 15, 2010)

john q. public said:


> Captoban works great. So does epolean. they are used to cover up the smell of mercaptan, which is a horrible organic smell. It smells of shit, rotting. I work at a chemical plant, and we use both captoban and epolean to cover up the smell of almost anything organic, even strong acids.
> 
> They smell like fabric softener, and are sold as a concentrate. I mix the captoban with about 20parts water, and soak "diapers" (diapers are used to absorb oil when spilled on the ground) in the captoban mix, and use a 6" inline ventillation booster fan to gently spread the smell around the room.
> 
> I imagine this is exactly what an ona bucket does, but this cost me next to nothing, and its free to "recharge". at least for me.


thanks john q, thats some good info. do you know how available this stuff is to your average stoner? just curious, seeing as how you work with it and its affordable, what if one doesnt work with it...


----------



## feva (Aug 15, 2010)

hey all anyone with some exp. with the organic air charcoal fiber filters. wondering if they work well i like the size nice and small compared to other filters. need opinions before i buy
thx for any info


----------



## DragonScholarofMysteries (Aug 18, 2010)

Good Teks, thanks. I am a strong enthusiast of this high medicine, and yet the surrounding peoples would persecute me, therefore I must hide my endeavor for happiness and health (for happiness is the surest sign of health), and I must prevent the good odors of natures love from saturating my environment lest I be attacked by hordes of peasants with pitchforks and torches.

Odor Control: CHECK


----------



## DragonScholarofMysteries (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm going to create a charcoal filtered "screen door" for my closet-space. If it is an outdoor "closet", then I will completely surround it in charcoal, not to mention the internals going 24/7. No one is going to smell a damned thing. Besides, I only want to grow one plant at a time, since I'm a slow smoker. One indoor Sativa/Hybrid at a time, and that should do it. I don't know shit, but I'm learning. I might grow one of each of my favorite types at a time, get to know them all. Is it illegal to mail-order seeds in China?


----------



## gumball (Aug 18, 2010)

DragonScholarofMysteries said:


> I'm going to create a charcoal filtered "screen door" for my closet-space. If it is an outdoor "closet", then I will completely surround it in charcoal, not to mention the internals going 24/7. No one is going to smell a damned thing. Besides, I only want to grow one plant at a time, since I'm a slow smoker. One indoor Sativa/Hybrid at a time, and that should do it. I don't know shit, but I'm learning. I might grow one of each of my favorite types at a time, get to know them all. Is it illegal to mail-order seeds in China?


Sounds pretty cool. 

I am pretty sure it would be illegal to have seeds shipped to china, it is in the US. But in US if customs seizes them they just send you a letter that your parcel was seized. China might lay the smack down, they have harsh rules/punishment


----------



## gumball (Aug 18, 2010)

dragonscholarofmysteries said:


> good teks, thanks. I am a strong enthusiast of this high medicine, and yet the surrounding peoples would persecute me, therefore i must hide my endeavor for happiness and health (for happiness is the surest sign of health), and i must prevent the good odors of natures love from saturating my environment lest i be attacked by hordes of peasants with pitchforks and torches.
> 
> Odor control: Check


lmaorofl!!!


----------



## john q. public (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.epoleon.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=10 

Thats the epoleon that we use.

You may be able to google a dealer near you. A little goes a long way. And its one of the odor control agents found in McMaster Carr, albeit under a different name. 

The Captoban Plus i cannot seem to find any information on. They both smell the same, and are about the same quality. 

If your looking at an odor control system, It would be worth the $100 to buy a half gallon of the Epoleon, a home depot bucket, and a "booster fan" (for ductwork). It will last for about 6months, and then you will have to buy more epoleon. I run mine for 15minutes on, 60 minutes off.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 26, 2010)

Bought a carbon filter to go over exhaust fan or rather attach to exhaust and it works perfectly!! Well worth the money if you don't want the smell going outside!!


----------



## Fenda (Aug 26, 2010)

does any body know if hanging stockings with carbon pellts in my grow room would help reduce the smell?


----------



## Guitarman840 (Aug 31, 2010)

Good info


----------



## realestateman1 (Sep 1, 2010)

1st time posting and just wanted to say thanks for all the good information. I'm about 7 weeks into flowering with 12 girls in a 11x10x7 room. I have tried a lot of the DIY ordor control methods and what is working for me is venting thru the stack pipe in the basement........now I can say my shit smells good.......lol. I use 1 ona jel outside the grow room for the lingering smells


----------



## down by the river (Sep 2, 2010)

I tried searching, but no luck. Doing my first grow and a bit paranoid about smell. When I reach the flowering 12/12 stage i am not planning to run my fan much outside of the 12/12 time frame because my grow will be in a cold basement (like 45/50). I was thinking about putting the rigid carbon filters for aquarium filters over my passive air intakes-I may need to increase the number of intakes because of the restriction they cause when the fan is running. I don't want the smell during the stinkiest time seeping out the passive intakes.

Thoughts?


----------



## gumball (Sep 2, 2010)

down by the river said:


> I tried searching, but no luck. Doing my first grow and a bit paranoid about smell. When I reach the flowering 12/12 stage i am not planning to run my fan much outside of the 12/12 time frame because my grow will be in a cold basement (like 45/50). I was thinking about putting the rigid carbon filters for aquarium filters over my passive air intakes-I may need to increase the number of intakes because of the restriction they cause when the fan is running. I don't want the smell during the stinkiest time seeping out the passive intakes.
> 
> Thoughts?


do a little more reading my friend. you dont want carbon on your passive intakes, you want them on your active exhaust. you want this so all that stink in your box is going out to be pulled out that one (or two if u choose) exhaust and the carbon filter u setup. you want to have your exhaust running all the time to provide adequate CO2 and to recirculate air to prevent mold. the carbon will restrict air flow so not running 24 hours will probably be bad. you can try to run it for 15-30 minutes an hour during lights out, but that may be a precarious schedule. if you have 1 or 2 plants then it shouldnt be to costly to use ONA. you'll definitely need some outside the box if you have some real stinky plants! good luck.


----------



## down by the river (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks. I did know about the carbon filter inline before my fan. 

Figured the aquarium filters were cheap and I could just try them and see how it affected air flow and remove if it was too much. thought I would probably need to add more intakes.

ONA? is that ozone? I will need to research that some more. I have heard about air ionizers.

Actually wouldn't I get more CO2 in the box if I didn't run the fan during lights out-plant respiration produces it.

would mold be more a result of humidity than air flow- meaning run the fans at night if the humidity is high.

I guess if the fan is always running, then I am always pulling air through the carbon filter.

Total greenhorn here, so please excuse my ignorance as I try to understand this.


----------



## gumball (Sep 2, 2010)

down by the river said:


> Thanks. I did know about the carbon filter inline before my fan.
> 
> Figured the aquarium filters were cheap and I could just try them and see how it affected air flow and remove if it was too much. thought I would probably need to add more intakes.
> 
> ...


ONA is an Odor Neutralizing Agent. Rids about any odor. they need some oxygen while they respirate CO2. mold could be caused by high humidity at night for sure.


----------



## down by the river (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help-I really appreciate it. Not much came up searching this thread for odor neutralizing agent.

Iguess I can just run the fan with filter 24/7.


----------



## gumball (Sep 3, 2010)

Well it is called ONA, but on the bottle is says odor neutralizing agent. Do a google or bing for it. It is common, and like $18 a quart, which lasts about a month. Your welcome.


----------



## down by the river (Sep 3, 2010)

excellent! Found it. Just ONA for the search. Found some simple DIY buckets to ease my paranoia.


----------



## Big panda (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks for another super useful thread =) i have just ordered a carbon filter for my soon to be first grows


----------



## Carboniferous C6 (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow great thread, I even read all 43 pages, thank you all for the great info. 

I am thinking of buying a carbon filter with centrifugal fan and silencer, I don't want any smell at all, I can't afford to be busted down under, harsh rules for indoor growing. The only thing I am worried about is noise and smell. I have grown outdoors for the last couple of years but now its time for some indoor action. I will have to get around to finding my outdoor pics and putting them up. 

My questions are 

1. Will the centrifugal fan be loud with a silencer and will the 6" vent fans be loud for intake? 

2. I plan on growing in the garage and it is quite cool so i need to be careful for mould, I plan on ducting the filtered air under the house but I wonder if the neighbours will smell it after it has been through the carbon fiilter or if I am just being too cautious, paranoid?

I plan on using a grow tent and like a couple in here using a 600hps in a 1.4 x 1.4 x 2.0 m tent with 3-4 plants every 3 weeks, but vegging them outside and saving power only for flowering @ 12/12 until I can get a vegging light etc.


thanks for any help or input.


----------



## milkdud (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm new here, but have been snooping around alot. I'm going to start a stealth pc grow and of course I have to get this odor control just right. I plan on growing 1 or 2 plants from some bagseed, I get the seeds from cheap bud that I buy. I dont really have room for carbon filters, but have light traps for the 120mm fans I'll be using. Would something like these be good enough?

febreze true air - uses a carbon filter

natural magic - like ONA gel

thanks and hurry up so I can get back to grow lovin'!


----------



## gumball (Sep 6, 2010)

ONA works well, cant speak for the other stuff, but i would go with somehting ppl can confirm work.


----------



## milkdud (Sep 6, 2010)

Would ONA easily cover up 1-2 reg plants?
Also if I put an ONA container in my pc case would it be as effective if I were to set it outside the exhaust vent?


----------



## gumball (Sep 6, 2010)

yes, and yes. it may cost a quart every 3 weeks give or take, and depending on the smell. if you smoke around your case, put the ONA inside the case or it will eat up the odors of your living space, reducing its life.


----------



## milkdud (Sep 6, 2010)

Alright, thanks! I dont know if you know much about stealth pc grows, but is there anything else you would recommend for odor from a small grow?


----------



## gumball (Sep 6, 2010)

go to lowes or home depot and pick up a pack of the replaceable carbon filters for house air filters. they come in big sheets you can cut down to fit just over the sides of the fan and use a rubber band over the edges.


----------



## milkdud (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks gumball you've been really helpful! (+rep)

Would you think the carbon filters alone would be enough to elminate the odor? I plan on using 1-2 120mm fans for exhaust and another for intake for negative pressure (one of these produces greater pressure than the others). Lastly, what brand of carbon filter would you reccomend and does thickness matter?


----------



## gumball (Sep 6, 2010)

i cant remember the name, just go to lowes and home depots web site and search for carbon. only a few hits come up. if you have enough fan to double up your carbon filter and still keep your case cool, then you should be smell proof. you may have to play with which side of the fan you place the filter for optimum flow. and if you have a fan sealed off for the lights themself, then that fan will not need as much carbon filter. your welcome for the help. check out my grow in my sig, i am having some issues now, but my envrionment is stable.


----------



## atomicronick (Sep 6, 2010)

dude........Sometimes the best tools are the ones you make. I always try to make my own, whatever. including Carbon Airfilters. Guess how much money I saved....But, my point I would like to stress, is that you might be leaving alot up to chance. Pro filters are designed to do their damn job, lol....But , IME, my filter worked wonders dude. you wouldn`t believe me if I told you.


----------



## atomicronick (Sep 6, 2010)

milkdud said:


> Thanks gumball you've been really helpful! (+rep)
> 
> Would you think the carbon filters alone would be enough to elminate the odor? I plan on using 1-2 120mm fans for exhaust and another for intake for negative pressure (one of these produces greater pressure than the others). Lastly, what brand of carbon filter would you reccomend and does thickness matter?


just to jump in........ALWAYS go with overkill if you can! be safe!


----------



## atomicronick (Sep 6, 2010)

ooooh.....what has worked extreamly well for me...... saltwater aquarium carbon. re-useable, comes in diff sizes, really easy to work with. had a fan and a container for it ............all set to go man.


----------



## Senk (Sep 8, 2010)

I use the ONA with one plant, my plant is an unknown strain unfortunately but it is quite smelly and pretty, but the ONA work for me to a point, it works best after I shake it up good but I would say it masks the odor more of killing it.


----------



## windytodai (Sep 12, 2010)

awesome. Really cool that you have references for the hydroponic system too.


----------



## Weerdoe (Sep 24, 2010)

i didn't read the entire thread but I have a fabreeze truair filter cost 16 buck or so at target in airfilter isle, haven't used it yet but eliminates odors and we will soon see as my girls will start to smell enough very soon I suspect. it is only good for small ops so i will put two in my next stage op at 30sq ft.


----------



## gumball (Sep 25, 2010)

it will work, just not for long. you may need one a day, to one a week depending on the strain. some strains are low odor naturally


----------



## constructionpig (Sep 25, 2010)

This site saves me lots of headaches.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Sep 28, 2010)

does any one kno if i make a room out of 10mm plastic and use a carbon scrubber will the smell be contained ?as in not stink thru the plastic?would duct or gorillaglue tape be sufficent for connecting the plastic while staying air tight? thanksn advance!


----------



## RRLBT420 (Oct 8, 2010)

cloudyharvest said:


> does any one kno if i make a room out of 10mm plastic and use a carbon scrubber will the smell be contained ?as in not stink thru the plastic?would duct or gorillaglue tape be sufficent for connecting the plastic while staying air tight? thanksn advance!


theoretically, certain plastics are non-porous. i haven't heard of any of these plastics being used in any type of growroom, so i can't really give application specific info about it. i can say that if your room is sealed, and your fan moves enough air through it, then i see no reason for it to smell. the gorilla tape is good strong stuff, but not strong enough that i would trust the walls and ceiling and ultimately your plants life to it. if the walls come crashing down your crop is finished. spend the money on the proper hardware for the job.


----------



## phuctup (Oct 8, 2010)

ha! sweet thread! i used to play runescAPE until they banned me for botting!!..lol so now ima grow some herbs!! i am making a 12x16 room with a veg room right beside it all for under $1000!! all DIY and good ole redneck inginuity..lol will be posting pics as they come along so stay tuned!..lol.. gotta love the forums. this will be my 3'rd grow room /rooms that i have completed for myself and friends... picked this thread to be a part of cuz i like all the info, peace


----------



## bongrippinbob (Oct 12, 2010)

The smell will not leak through the plastic, but if you don't have negative pressure in your cab you will have smelly out coming out of your intakes.

And if anyone if wondering about those new Phresh Filters that are like 1/2 the weight and size of the old school filters, they work GREAT! I was a little worried going from a carbon filter that is like 16" around and 40" tall and weighed like 100 lbs to one that is barely 24" tall and like 14" around with a weight of like 30lbs. This thing works just as good as the traditional filters, but it isn't a bitch to move around. It only cost me $171 for an 800cfm filter. You can get ones for like 400cfm for much cheaper.

If you figure you are spending $150 a year on a filter, that is like 50cents a day to save you the headache of trying the DIY stuff. And if it lasts 18 months that cost goes down even more.


----------



## lovetogarden (Oct 14, 2010)

So far, I think carbon filters are the best tools that can be used for odor control in the grow room. I read in some forums that the use of air fresheners can also help to tone down the smell but I don't think that will work...anyone, who has used that before?


----------



## slow3dup (Oct 21, 2010)

I bought the ONA gel for just one plant of Nirvanas White Castle and It failed. It didn't cover the odor but instead made a linen skunk smell ha. I'm stealth growing and have concluded that when it comes to odor control a carbon scrubber is the way to go. I also will be receiving a new Panasonic whisper inline fan rated at 1.4sones or mid 30ish dba 6" duct and 240cfms to help move some air through my carbon filter. I'll post if its any good seeing its the quietest fan I could find rated for continued use and the cfms.


----------



## chewy2282 (Oct 23, 2010)

ozone generators work very well. they strip the smell right from the air. You have to be carefull because they can be toxic if not vented properly. And once you smell one you will know for sure if you ever smell one agian. They have a distinct ..............almost like after it rains smell. But if you walk into a basement and you have a generator cranking youll notice the after rain smell.But not the skunky smell.They work great on large scale rooms. But ive scaled back and a carbon filter is all i need anymore.


----------



## slow3dup (Oct 28, 2010)

chewy2282 said:


> ozone generators work very well. they strip the smell right from the air. You have to be carefull because they can be toxic if not vented properly. And once you smell one you will know for sure if you ever smell one agian. They have a distinct ..............almost like after it rains smell. But if you walk into a basement and you have a generator cranking youll notice the after rain smell.But not the skunky smell.They work great on large scale rooms. But ive scaled back and a carbon filter is all i need anymore.


I heard of ozone generators and hear they work great. Think they make smaller ones now for smaller rooms. There not that expensive and I've learned that when it comes to odor control I shouldn't take short cuts  but hey lesson learned.


----------



## slow3dup (Oct 28, 2010)

O yea that Panasonic fan is awesome! bigger then the vortex inline as it is like a case of water in size but its quiet as can be and makes nice power pushing through my filter.


----------



## $toned che$$ (Oct 28, 2010)

Outdoor odor control is basically a waste, but my friend's mom smelled our plants from about 80 feet away, which worries me because our neigbor's wall is about 6 feet from our plants, which are almost visible over it. There is more reason than a simpleton's impatience to harvest early.


----------



## skytrash3 (Oct 29, 2010)

im a new grower, i live in basement appt. i have a 12x8x8 grow space. what is the quietest and most effecient way of keeping the odor down? thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Mudslide9791 (Oct 31, 2010)

Carbon Filter inside room and ONA outside for residual odor....... Period!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 7, 2010)

so heres a question for you guys im building my own carbon filter cause im on a super tight budget right now any suggestions for a fan to use that will be extra cheap and get the job done?


----------



## sophie090 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi this is Sophie.Thanks for such wonderful tips for odour control in the grow room.It is really going to help me to prevent the odour in the room
============
Motorhome Facts St Jans Cappel


----------



## Gamberro (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm sorry if this question has been asked already, but what if one were to merely push the scent (& ventilate) into other rooms in a house? for instance, if half the house was inhabited and the other half was used for growing, could you not fan the scent and heat into the inhabited section of the house?


----------



## Know One (Nov 9, 2010)

You can definitely redirect odor to other sections of the home if you have this available.


----------



## Jefferstone (Nov 10, 2010)

Regarding Ozone Generators

http://www.epa.gov/iaq/pubs/ozonegen.html

It's an interesting read.

I've tried them without success. Carbon and Ona gel work for me. 

YMMV

Regarding redirecting the odor....dear god your house would stink. I mean I have a small grow and when flowering it can smell like something crawled up a skunk's ass and they both died several months ago during a hot humid August.

Besides letting your light leech out at night, I don't think there is a better way to get busted than going cheap on odor reduction. Well, telling your friends.....oh, and selling...but besides those...


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is a link to an Ona bucket i made. It is great to put by your front door, just in case of UPS man, pizza man, cops, friends who visit, etc. It does not replace the need for a carbon filter, its just additional protection. This thing really works!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/294252-csi-stickyickys-diy-odor-bucket.html


----------



## whit26 (Nov 10, 2010)

I use to make soy candles and burned them constantly for the odor control then found these smelly jelly crystals. They are probally the same thing as the ona gel stuff actually. But the thing is, with the smelly jelly crystals, you can add whatever fragrance oil you want to it. I bought their Cannabis flower scent and tried it, and it works for me. I had only 4 plants flowering at the time, and I am a newbie, but since the Cannabis Flower scent is a combination of some other floral type scents it works for me. If someone comes over, you can just light the candle, or take out the smelly jelly and have a good laugh about the scent and the name. The fact that your home actually reeks of weed can all be blamed on the cute lil candle or smelly jelly beads.


----------



## SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety (Nov 14, 2010)

growforgood904 said:


> I have no odor control.. just exaust.. I plan on 6 -8 plants.. will his be an issue?


Most likely, yeah. Potentially a big issue, depending on strain, size of plants (moire plant matter = more smell, obviously), and humidity levels (higher humidity usually = higher smell) and maybe other factors, too, but definitely those 3 affect smell. You could have a huge odor issue on your hands. 

It can be a really big deal. You could get potentially busted if you get unlucky and it smells.

What I did before I had my carbon scrubber and ozone gen was to put literally 6-20 dollar store air fresheners in front of the exhaust (outside), which had to be hidden from view and rain, obviously. I used as many different kinds of fresheners as I could get, because since none smelled "natural", the best I could hope for was for them to smell very unlike weed, but also not like someone was using 6-20 dollar store air fresheners to hide a smell. 

That was my logic, anyway. 

Some actual scientific theory, while I am at it:


The thing about most smells is that a human being gets used to them. So, if you are smelling a certain smell for longer than like 15 min or so, you don't smell it anymore. Someone who walks in from outside, though, will smell it right off. This is one reason why some people use waaay too much perfume/cologne. They think the smell went away, and apply more, when in reality, they just got used to the smell. 

It is noteworthy that dogs, on the other hand, do not "get used to" smells. Also, it is impossible to mask a smell so that a dog won't smell it. You have to get rid of the smell. 

When a dog smells something, they can pick out all the different individual smells that make it up. Basically, if the dog could talk, they would be able to tell you that there was a masking odor, and whatever other odors are there, no matter how much masking odor is present. 

So, it makes sense to get real odor elimination as soon as you possibly can. 

For very small scale grows, chemical answers like ONA gel, etc, can work for this, but it becomes impractical very quickly on larger scale grows to do this and to remove enough odor. 

The other 2 options are basically scrubbers, and ozone generators. 

I think I might have it dialed in nicely now, if what Ozoner said was true about ozone rejuvenating the carbon in your scrubber earlier in this thread.

I have a real professional scrubber in the room, with the fan pulling air through it, and blowing it outside. This automatically creates negative pressure in the room. 

Once I got that all dialed in, as far as where the passive intake holes would be and how they would be ducted if needed (for light reasons, and to make sure the air had to travel through the plants on its way through the room), I put an ozone generator in the path of the air, but just between the scrubber and hte last plant that the air has to go through, and put it on a pretty low setting. I am basically trying to get the scrubber bathed in a little ozone to a) kill the odor a bit before the scrubber even has to deal with it, and b) let any remaining ozone chew up the odor inside the scrubber itself, thereby extending the life of the carbon in the scrubber. Since I am venting outside, I am not concerned with breathing in the ozone, which would be bad. 

It did take a good bit of tweaking to get the positioning and setting of the ozone generator to where I felt it was right. I can explain what I did there, if anyone wants, just pm me. 

I hope this helps someone not get caught.


----------



## SaneLawsMake4SaneSociety (Nov 14, 2010)

down by the river said:


> I tried searching, but no luck. Doing my first grow and a bit paranoid about smell. When I reach the flowering 12/12 stage i am not planning to run my fan much outside of the 12/12 time frame because my grow will be in a cold basement (like 45/50). I was thinking about putting the rigid carbon filters for aquarium filters over my passive air intakes-I may need to increase the number of intakes because of the restriction they cause when the fan is running. I don't want the smell during the stinkiest time seeping out the passive intakes.
> 
> Thoughts?




The carbon filter on the intake is a great idea, but it kind of sucks that you are "using it up" when the fan is on, because those ones dont last very long. 

Maybe something like one of these can help? 

Either way, if your fan is off at night altogether, be really careful of humidity levels, and be sure to keep the air around the plants moving, at the very least when the lights are off. The plants are still respiring H2O at night, and if it isn't carried away from the nugs, then the more dense the nugs get, the higher your chances of getting a mold problem. Mold can spread very very fast, it's best to make sure it never starts.

Good luck !


----------



## SmokeN'Toke (Nov 30, 2010)

If your looking for a cheap fix...go Ona Gel. I hear it just eliminates the smell (get the neutralizing type).


----------



## mrheadie (Dec 2, 2010)

hey guys, just read the whole tread and have only seen vaportek 4000 mentioned once with no response to him. just wondering if anybody is using one. i ordered one this morning in a rash panic impulse buy. i thought i had my odor under control with a 8" mountian air filter on my room exhaust, and a 6" scrubber in the box itself, but after walking the dog the other day i noticed the scent at my exhaust. it worked up until the last few weeks of flower, but now the diesil is over powering the filters. i'm hopeing that the vaportek will do as advertised. rezdog uses it when running the diesils and says it works along with some other mixed reviews. im giving it a try, but wanted to know if any of you guys have any feedback. i should have mine in the first part of next week and i'll let everyone know how it works for me. until then,,,,,,,, exhausting into the house and hopeing no one comes over. heres a link to the wedsite for those who havn't seen them; http://www.vaportek.com/product-line


----------



## jon101010 (Dec 2, 2010)

10 by 12 grow room 25 plants.. i have the whole perimeter of the room sprayed with spray foam.. can the smell seep threw drywall into commerical shop beside mine? carbon filter running.. first grow btw


----------



## Beastie Bloom (Dec 3, 2010)

Been buying these Ozone Generators for a bit, WORKS FCKING GREAT! - http://tgchydro.com/hydroponics/products-page/ozone-environmental-uvonair/ozone-environmental-uvonair-8-uv-in-line-duct-ozonator-high-output-uv-bulb/


----------



## greenpower000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Not sure if someone has posted this yet ( toooo many pages to read threw)
But if these work.... then we would not have to worry about much !
http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical-Light-Bulbs-Compact-Tube-Fluorescents/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xh9Zbmae/R-100625858/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## kush groove (Dec 6, 2010)

THE GONZO ODOR ELIMINATOR from Home Depot.............working for me, surpisingly easy solution


----------



## 309east (Dec 8, 2010)

greenpower000 said:


> Not sure if someone has posted this yet ( toooo many pages to read threw)
> But if these work.... then we would not have to worry about much !
> http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical-Light-Bulbs-Compact-Tube-Fluorescents/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xh9Zbmae/R-100625858/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


I'm using the 27W version x4 (in conjunction with a 90W UFO) and I can tell you there is definitely still a strong smell. It's my first grow so I have nothing to compare it to, but these things definitely don't eliminate the odor. And I've only got one plant.


----------



## spandy (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone have the link to the DIY page that showed how to properly disassemble your professional built carbon filter so you can just replace the carbon and put it all back together. I was going to just start drilling out the pop rivets but I figured I'd ask first but this thread is just too long to read through to risk not finding it.

So much cheaper to just buy a bag of active carbon and replace it if you already have a filter.


----------



## LaudanumRx (Dec 9, 2010)

465 cfm blower hooked up to a carbon filter, ONA (get the gel for emergencies - the little canisters for everyday use though), and a standard household HEPA air filter in all other rooms of your house. Does a body good.

(You don't have to run the carbon filter blower 24/7. Just when you might have visitors so maybe 7am-11pm, UNLESS you are pumping air out of your grow and into your neighborhood.)


----------



## ohnothimagin (Dec 10, 2010)

Does anyone know how loud the CAP OZN-1 Ozone Generator is? I'm thinking about getting one for odor control.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Dec 12, 2010)

"Anyone have the link to the DIY page that showed how to properly disassemble your professional built carbon filter so you can just replace the carbon and put it all back together. I was going to just start drilling out the pop rivets but I figured I'd ask first but this thread is just too long to read through to risk not finding it.

So much cheaper to just buy a bag of active carbon and replace it if you already have a filter."​

It is going to cost you about the same to fill your old filter with new carbon or just buy a new one. According to NGW catalog you can get 16 lbs of carbon for $72 or 35 lbs for $128. This is not the same carbon that is in the Phresh Filters, so you are going to need quite a bit of carbon. A 4" carbon filter that only has a max CFM of 200 takes 16 lbs of carbon. If you have a larger filter, it is going to take somewhere between 40 and 100 lbs of carbon. This is going to cost you $72 for the small filter which you can get for like $100 new and you know the carbon will be packed correctly. 

If you are using one of the filters that takes like 80 lbs of carbon, you are going to be spending over $250. You would end up having to buy 2 bags at $128 and one at $72. That is $328 for the carbon. You can get a brand new carbon filter with 78 lbs of carbon for like $225. 

I don't see how you could possibly save money filling your filter with this carbon when it costs just as much per pound for bulk carbon as it does a new filter. If saving $20 on your filter is worth the head ache of your carbon not being correctly packed, then go for it. But to anyone else thinking of doing this, I would highly suggest just buying a new filter.


----------



## growit4clinton231 (Dec 12, 2010)

could be a great idea, thanks man!


----------



## JackBaneNapier (Dec 13, 2010)

the next time you get diarrhea just shit all over your room! IT WORKS !


----------



## LionInZion (Dec 15, 2010)

An inline fan and a carbon filter removes all traces of oder in my experiences.


----------



## Jason Craig (Dec 24, 2010)

Tasteful :]


----------



## Jay Chonchabong (Dec 25, 2010)

Im looking for something to mask the smell of four plants in a grow tent, I dont really have any means of venting to the exterior. I was looking on the internet for ways to help, and decided that im giong to try a HEPA air purifier with a modified or included carbon filter. This is when I came across tihs product, I was wondering if anyone had ever used it.

http://www.peakpureair.com/hepa-air-purifier-a.htm

The website seems pretty cheap, but the product in theory seems great, I was looking at the one with the very small ozone generator attached.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## bongrippinbob (Dec 26, 2010)

Jay Chonchabong said:


> Im looking for something to mask the smell of four plants in a grow tent, I dont really have any means of venting to the exterior. I was looking on the internet for ways to help, and decided that im giong to try a HEPA air purifier with a modified or included carbon filter. This is when I came across tihs product, I was wondering if anyone had ever used it.
> 
> http://www.peakpureair.com/hepa-air-purifier-a.htm
> 
> ...


I think I would just buy a carbon filter. They are only like $100-$200 depending on the size. That filter is going to cost you more than that plus its going to cost extra electricity. If you just hook a filter up to your existing fans, you can control the odor, save on electricity, and know that the product will work.

I don't get why people spend so much money trying to figure out how to control odor. The answer is out there, it is carbon filters. They are cheap, easy to get, and the new ones barely weigh anything. People spend $50 trying this method, $30 trying this other method, another $100 trying something else, when all they had to do was spend $100 in the first place and never have to worry about it again.


----------



## jellyfin (Dec 26, 2010)

I was curious on how many plants you're controlling with the gonzo? Do you just hang it in the flowerbox?


----------



## Beno Brown (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you for this incredible thread, OP.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Dec 28, 2010)

GreensLife said:


> Trying to figure out proper ventilation and was wondering if this blower fan would be good for an 8X6 area. Any help would be awesome thanks!
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200007224_200007224


That fan is not made for use with ducting. You can get a nice inline fan for like $100-$150 that will work out well for you. 

The area you are growing in will not really have much to do with how many cfms you need. That will be based more on the watts you are using. I could be growing in a 10'x10' area with a 250 watt light or I could be using 4x1000watt lights. With the 250watt light you would only need like 100cfm fan. But with the 4x1000watt setup you are looking at closer to 10 times that.


----------



## fabodnickMD (Dec 29, 2010)

....Bro, comprehensive to say the least.........++Rep fer sure....


----------



## GreensLife (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Bong. My plan is to have two 600's. That blower in particular is in fact made for duct work which was why i was looking at it. I believe there is a picture on the NT website link i posted that shows it linked up and connected to a duct.
I'll check out the inline fans too, but I want something that doesn't require wiring.
Unfortunately I live in a very small town where there is no Home Depot etc. so I'm at the mercy of the crappy hardware store we do have. And it doesn't have much to help hence my need to order! In saying that though I need to be careful what I order and from where because of the nosy people who work at the PO. 
If I could do it I'd bring in a grow tent, but I can't chance it.
My plan for the 8X6 is to run two 600's with some CFL's to add light towards the bottoms and use Pro-Mix as my medium. Just getting the two 600's is a chore and I'm not sure yet if I will actually be able to get them!!!


What would you (or anyone else!) recommend, as a simple no hardwire (no electrician!) setup, for a perfectly square 8X6 with 8 foot ceiling room for maximum yield?


----------



## bongrippinbob (Dec 30, 2010)

When you order from hydro shops, the stuff comes in a plain box and most of the time doesn't even have the name of the company on the return address.

I have ordered all kinds of stuff online, from fans and nutes, to lights and seeds. I haven't had any issues.

The inline fans will come with a cord attached. The "duct booster fans" are the ones that need a cord attached and you don't want to use those. They are for "boosting" your air flow through the duct, not actually moving it through the ducts. The inline fans are made to work under the static pressure from the ducting. Even with a high quality fan you are going to lose a percentage of cfm by running duct work. I had one of the booster fans, a 420cfm, and it blew less air with duct attached than my 130cfm computer fan attached to a shorter duct run.


----------



## Dradden (Jan 5, 2011)

> *The area you are growing in will not really have much to do with how many cfms you need. That will be based more on the watts you are using. I could be growing in a 10'x10' area with a 250 watt light or I could be using 4x1000watt lights. With the 250watt light you would only need like 100cfm fan. But with the 4x1000watt setup you are looking at closer to 10 times that. *


Makes sense if he is talking about cooling his lights but if the fan is for exhaust/intake the area will be what he wants to go by for air exchange no?



> *The inline fans will come with a cord attached. The "duct booster fans" are the ones that need a cord attached and you don't want to use those. They are for "boosting" your air flow through the duct, not actually moving it through the ducts. The inline fans are made to work under the static pressure from the ducting. Even with a high quality fan you are going to lose a percentage of cfm by running duct work. I had one of the booster fans, a 420cfm, and it blew less air with duct attached than my 130cfm computer fan attached to a shorter duct run. *


Maybe I'm a little behind the times but one of the only inline fans that used to come with the cordt pre-attached was the vortex..even canfan came needing the cord insalled by the user. And yeah I agree with the ducting runs it eats up CFM in a hurry. try to use smotth elbows and keep them as few as possible.

At the time of writing this I am extremely blazed


----------



## GreensLife (Jan 6, 2011)

Dradden said:


> Makes sense if he is talking about cooling his lights but if the fan is for exhaust/intake the area will be what he wants to go by for air exchange no?


Right! The fan I'm getting is 530 CFM and I am hoping to use one 1,000w light!


----------



## jogameagua (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I'm growing two vanilla kush from barney's and one sour kush, they are in my closet, and i'm looking for some way to kill the smell in the room and in my apartment. i don't know wich is the best solution, it's just three plants but they are really smelling and the two vanilla kush are really sweeeeet!

well, thank you for any help.

plantamor


----------



## GreenBuds (Jan 6, 2011)

I've also used those urinal pucks that you see in the mens restroom. They are very strong and will cover up any types of odors. You can find them in specialized janitorial products stores or buy them online. They are like $10 for a case of 12. Your grow room will smell like a public mens bathroom but it's better than the strong skunk smell associated with the last few weeks of flowering.


----------



## IXOYE (Jan 8, 2011)

GreenBuds said:


> I've also used those urinal pucks that you see in the mens restroom. They are very strong and will cover up any types of odors. You can find them in specialized janitorial products stores or buy them online. They are like $10 for a case of 12. Your grow room will smell like a public mens bathroom but it's better than the strong skunk smell associated with the last few weeks of flowering.


That's pretty clever. What are those things made out of? 
I think I will try the ona mist until I can afford an ozn-jr in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jogameagua (Jan 9, 2011)

yeah, it's a good way but i have my growroom actually in my sleeping room so.. i don't think for me, those urinol things will be the best... ahhaha, i mean, i'll be sleeping an dreaming and fucking like if i were in a public toilet.
thanks any way, any other suggestions i appreciate!

plantamor


----------



## 1stHempBankLBGrower (Jan 10, 2011)

DIY Carbon filter for a 4x4x8 grow room.
Material List:
1 Clamp, and 1 85 CFM fan.

1 6" duct air vent

10 lbs of activated carbon

Extras: 
1.Foil tape
2.to add intensity/ carbon air filter sheets (used in demo)

Steps: 
1.Cut a 6" hole in your grow room. 
2.Place your duct vent into your hole, With vent inside the room

3.Use your clamp to brace it over the top hole. and screw the clamp to the vent neck to support the vent when filled with carbon
4.Fill the vent with the activated carbon pellets

Place your 85 Cfm fan over the vent opening (outside the room). Then foil tape so its sealed.



The end result will look like this . Hope this helps and may your smoke be safe.

God Bless


----------



## haole420 (Jan 14, 2011)

just finished my DIY scrubber consisting of activated carbon trapped between a 6" diameter aluminum screen cylinder on the inside and an 8" on the outside. wanted to make it 8"/10" but duct fittings are hard to find in those sizes. put together with self-tapping metal screws, duct tape, and some huge plastic ties. used bamboo/cotton batting instead of polyester because it's less flammable. polyfill used on both ends. the length of the exposed screen is 24". it took about 6 or 7lbs of pellets to fill the whole thing. total cost was about $120 (with a lot of left over chicken wire, screening, duct tape, screws, batting, polyfill, and even carbon). hoping it's enough for my 10x10' room, although there's not a whole lot in it (2x600w).


----------



## TheStainster (Jan 24, 2011)

I Have been very happy with my triple layer smell protection. First off a oversized carbon filter. The 8x39 worked way better then the 6x24, both on small tents. My carbon filter is at the end of my chain (air is pushed through it). The carbon filter sits in a large cardboard box with 6" of clearance all around it, the top of the box stays open. inside the box I keep my cap ozn-1. The cap is on a 15min per hour timer. Last up is a vaportek 4000 mounted very high at the opposite corner of the room. The vaporek refills cost too much but I still recommend it for the peace of mind. The 120 day refill really last like 50 days for our purposes. I have a 70 day old (120day) one I'm still using but you have to be really close to still smell it. For the first 50 days it's great , it even covers cat poop. If you have a safe second room to vent to that no people or pets use I would just run a big ass carbon filter and run one or two ozn-1 24/7, then vent the air right outside if needed. If I could only have one tool to trick someone it would be the ozone. You can make it so overwhelming that the last thing on anyone's mind would be weed.


----------



## mrmatt (Jan 24, 2011)

get a timed mister and use ozium. these are perfect for any small grow and can be found at most grow shops. walmart sells a cheaper version that uses lysol. its only 7 bucks compared to the ozium, but when it comes to this stuff you really get what you pay for. hope this helps!


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Jan 26, 2011)

Matt that's exactly what I use in my smoking room. I never thought about it for hiding growing odors.


----------



## Praetorian (Feb 6, 2011)

One question: the activated carbon in carbon filters, is it the same as the bag stuff people are using as DIY? How often do you need to replace the carbon in the manufactured filters? Just trying to gauge long term costs...


----------



## kush groove (Feb 7, 2011)

LMAO......You guys still fucking around with these things

The Gonzo Odor Eliminator from home depot $6.99......worked wonders for me and my two stinky girls, check my completed grow in the signature

dont be mad.....just trying to help


----------



## slimspickings (Feb 8, 2011)

kush groove said:


> LMAO......You guys still fucking around with these things
> 
> The Gonzo Odor Eliminator from home depot $6.99......worked wonders for me and my two stinky girls, check my completed grow in the signature
> 
> dont be mad.....just trying to help


at first I was a bit skeptical, it was just some rocks in a plastic net bag, but it is the real deal guys/gals. +rep kush groove. aloha


----------



## kush groove (Feb 8, 2011)

slimspickings said:


> at first I was a bit skeptical, it was just some rocks in a plastic net bag, but it is the real deal guys/gals. +rep kush groove. aloha


Glad i could help.........i got no reason to lie


----------



## sarye (Feb 9, 2011)

hey guys. bare with me. I'm really new at this. How important do you think it is to control odor? Im planning 15 plants. Own my own house but live in a city. i dont have many people coming through my house but occassionally have meter readings, repair men, that sort of thing. Is it a good idea to use a simple thing like the gonzo or something more like air purifiers or other carbon filters? Appreciate any feedback guys..thanks.


----------



## dannydj (Feb 9, 2011)

need some help on odor control. i never went the homemade route as money was available and to me this is very important. growing in a 1mx1mx2m grow tent with a passive intake and VK Centrifugal In Line Duct Fan 4" for extraction attached to a rhino filter. 

listed below is the ratings 
vk 4" - 250m3 per hour / 69 liters per sec / 372 pa
rhino - 100/300 mm - 350m3/hour

even with this i still get quite a pungent odor - and im also using ONA pro gel with a fan blowing over the top 
can't get my head round why their is still a smell ??? they only thing i can think of is that the extractor is not large enough after connecting to the cf and ducting ( although the ducting is only 7" ) which occasionally creates a positive pressure allow some smell to escape. any other ideas as i really don't want to buy a new fan and filter !! cheers


----------



## Stalwart (Feb 12, 2011)

The amount of charcoal/carbon that is in the filter is the predictor of life for the unit.
Look at this one:http://www.activated-charcoal-carbon.com/RSU_Series


----------



## steampick (Feb 14, 2011)

By the way, that product Kush Groove was talking about (Gonzo Odor Elminator) is not available in Canada. Not Home Depot, Walmart, or any pet store, seemingly. Niether will Amazon.com ship it up here, and everybody selling it on ebay only ships to the US. You'd think this stuff was illegal! However, I tracked down the Canadian equivalent called Envirozorb, which is made out in BC, and distributed only in BC and Alberta. Here is the link: http://www.alican.com/amc/html/AMC-Envirozorb.html

They give a list of retail stores to get it from, so not all is lost for negatively charged volcanic minerals to fight the stink in CANADA.


----------



## Roscokov (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't see why it wouldn't...

i only want one or two plants...

http://www.maplin.co.uk/solder-fume-extractor-49000?c=froogle&u=49000&t=module


----------



## Al Dente (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone have experience with an electronic ionizer type air purifier? The type with a filter made of ionizing wires and charged plates and a fan to drive air through it. My grow is small, in the shower of a spare bathroom that until this grow only got used for storage. No idea how stinky it will get since it's bag seed and not even flowering yet. I don't want to keep the bathroom sealed off from the rest of the house by closing the HVAC vent as that's the only ventilation in that room. There are several models under $100 that look suitable for that small space, the cheapest being about $25.


----------



## PrezDickie (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Electronic-CatMouse-Litter-Odor-Eliminator/dp/B001H3KRDO

small ozone and ion generator intended for cat boxes but i was curious if the small size would be ok for inside a grow cabinet ? 5'x3'x2' i'm only planning a small grow two plants at a time maybe three. also intend to use a carbon scrubber but thought this was a cheap nice idea. probably better outside the cabinet just wanted to get you thoughts

Might just use for the cat boxes....


----------



## Al Dente (Feb 23, 2011)

I just bought an Ionic Pro CABR1 mini from amazon for $24. If I end up needing it I'll post the results.


----------



## Al Dente (Feb 26, 2011)

3 days ago I could only smell my plants if I stuck my nose right in them. This morning I could smell them as soon as I opened the door. My air purifier should be here in the next couple of days, not a moment too soon. It's a lovely fragrance but sometimes I have guests (like my parents) who wouldn't approve. At least it will be an interesting experiment to see if the ionizer works. There seems to be a conspicuous lack of info online about using them to reduce mmj odor.


----------



## chillwills (Feb 26, 2011)

kush groove said:


> LMAO......You guys still fucking around with these things
> 
> The Gonzo Odor Eliminator from home depot $6.99......worked wonders for me and my two stinky girls, check my completed grow in the signature
> 
> dont be mad.....just trying to help


 
Is this available In-Store? What department? thanks man


----------



## Girdweed (Feb 26, 2011)

I made an active carbon filter out of a shop vac filter, a collander, a pair of panty hose, and some carbon from the pet store yesterday. The house smelled strong before. I hooked it up to an inexpensive inline fan from Lowe's. My wife walked in 20 minutes after hooking it up. ZERO SMELL. 

It cost about $80. Most of that was for the fan and ducting. The air cooled light is now air cooled as well 

My design was based on this: https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/388044-unofficial-dry-vac-carbon-filter.html


----------



## Al Dente (Feb 26, 2011)

Lol @ the deoderant thing. I quit using it years ago and not for lack of BO. I use Desetin, yes the diaper rash cream, instead. Put it on every 4 days after shower and it controls odor better than any deodorant I've ever used and a $5 tube lasts about a year. It smells a little odd when you first put it on (like a freshly changed baby) but works so well it's worth it.


----------



## haole420 (Feb 28, 2011)

after having built my own scrubber, i purchased a solid hydrofarm scrubber for $15 more. it weighs about 2X or 3X more, probably has 2X to 3X as much carbon as my DIY one. now using my DIY scrubber on the tail end of my exhaust as a backup for when my hydrofarm scrubber gets used up. plan to change it after every harvest. still finish up veg and mostly a strong turpentine smell for now.


----------



## xxRolandxx (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys my friend has an urgent problem and was hoping some good minds would help. His problem is this: his exhaust fans are not strong enough to run a carbon filter (tried and heat became a major issue) and his room is beginning to really stink. This is not a real problem in his place as his wife is on board with the grow op, however he is worried about neighbors and such. He was thinking of getting an ionic type air purifier but read mixed results and wanted to get some good advice before spending money on it. Unfortunately the budget is not there for larger fans to push a carbon filter (currently both fans are 150cfm) so does anyone have any good advice for cheap odor control? Any and all advice is welcome.


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 1, 2011)

i have never tried the uv ozone gens mainly because of price, i dont want to buy one and find out its useless

but i do have a corona discharge type ozone machine they are cheaper and normaly give a much higher ozone output and you can buy them for next to nothing on ebay 
99% of these devices from my own research seem to originate from china

many of the hydro stores now sell these same models rebranded for 10x the price with some uk or usa sticker on them
the model i have is GL-3189 600mg/hur 
i have mixed feelings about it to be honest, ozone is not healthy for humans so its not good to use these things all the time
i have read they are not good to the plants and can burn them .. i have run my machine next to the plants i havent found any problems with plant health and ozone, i would be more worried about my own health and ozone
i would say overall the ozone deffently works and it works well, BUT it doesnt last, it needs to constantly be running to have its effect 
it fills the room very quickly with a kind of bleech/gas smell, reminds me of a public swiming pool clorine smell .. i have read in some places you shouldnt be able to smell it .. so i looked into this again and found, you should smell the ozone if you cant smell the ozone from your ozone machine, its not making any ozone lol 

i tend to use the machine now more to "clean the air" than to get rid of smells its good to run it as it can help to kill spores and other nastys that can cause molds n mildew n such


----------



## killeroxx (Mar 5, 2011)

Check out current active grow bellow thanks yall and this is a bomb ass page here  i love it


----------



## 0011StealTH (Mar 17, 2011)

Drill holes to a empty paint plastic bucket buy a round fan that fits inthe hole of the bucket
Then just add a bit of ona inside the bucket turn the fan just smell the ona lol.
Check my post out


----------



## Al Dente (Mar 18, 2011)

My ionizer finally showed up a few days after I switched to 12/12 and it's making a huge difference in the odor. Currently have 12 females 2 weeks into flower in a small bathroom. We'll see how it works as flowering progresses, but so far so good.


----------



## King Dingaling (Mar 22, 2011)

i got an activated charcoal filter now but i dont think it helps that much too keep the smell away. i have been looking into the ona gel, think i will buy the ona gel soon and give it a shot.


----------



## kush groove (Mar 26, 2011)

chillwills said:


> Is this available In-Store? What department? thanks man


the gonzo odor eliminator is in home depot in the in the aisle with cleaning products and air refresheners


----------



## steampick (Mar 30, 2011)

Just an update on that gonzo stuff. After searching everywhere, I found the equivalent of gonzo here in Canada. It is called envirozorb, and it is the same stuff as gonzo. Here is the company's summary:

_Envirozorb odor control products is a naturally occurring mineral formed _
_through volcanic activity millions of years ago. The minerals are molecular _
_sponges with large internal cavities where molecules can be adsorbed. The _
_ability of these molecular sponges to attract and sort molecules is also _
_affected by the electrical charge or polarity of the molecules being sorted. _
_Odors have positive charges  Envirozorb products have negative charges. And _
_the good news is  opposites attract! What it also means is that when a _
_stronger attraction (sunlight or fresh air) are introduced the attraction is _
_reversed and the odor molecules are released. This allows for our production of _
_consistent and highly effective products that can be used over and over again._

Anyway, just in case people are thinking that this stuff, and this stuff alone, will wipe out cannabis odours, well, think again. I have four bricks of envirozorb in my walk-in closet where I'm currently growing 4 Super Lemon Haze. The plants only vegged 3-weeks, so they aren't big. They are in week 7 of flower, and there is no way that stuff would be enough. I have two 80 cfm fans venting into the attic (w/carbon filters), and I can still get a whiff of the pot in my house every now and then. Without the two fans and just the envirozorb it would be over-powering (yes, I tried it with just the envirozorb and it took about a 1/2 hour for the bedroom off the walk-in closet to stink badly).


----------



## kush groove (Mar 31, 2011)

steampick said:


> Just an update on that gonzo stuff. After searching everywhere, I found the equivalent of gonzo here in Canada. It is called envirozorb, and it is the same stuff as gonzo. Here is the company's summary:
> 
> _Envirozorb odor control products is a naturally occurring mineral formed _
> _through volcanic activity millions of years ago. The minerals are molecular _
> ...


sorry to hear that....they definitely worked 100% percent for me on my last grow with only 2 plants...i vegged, flowered, and dried with the gonzo only and had no odor problems.....i got six plants going this time so if the gonzo fails to the do job ill be sure to let you guys know


----------



## steampick (Apr 1, 2011)

cool. I'd have a plan B all ready to go. I really wanted that stuff to work, but it definitely did not work anywhere near well enough. There are no magic beans, I guess.


----------



## fatchubbs77 (Apr 1, 2011)

Could anyone tell me how bad four ak48 are gonna smell? I live in an urban area but i dont want to invest in odor control right now. could this cause issues with my neighbors/landlord?


----------



## steampick (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes. Even if you keep veg them for a short period and they flower quickly, they are going to smell things up. The only way I'd grow with no odour control is if I was growing a single, low-smell plant and I lived alone in a farmhouse without nieghbours.
I find indicas especially bad, and I think AK 48 in an indica dominant strain.


----------



## fatchubbs77 (Apr 1, 2011)

It is an indica but that is not what i wanted to hear :/ i may have to break down and buy something since apparently im growing four stinky plants  any suggestions on what i should go with? are there brands of carbon filters that are better/worse than another? what about ona gel iv read a little on them but havent found anyone using it with good results? sorry for all the questions but i am a newb so all help is appreciated


----------



## Beastie Bloom (Apr 1, 2011)

ohnothimagin said:


> Does anyone know how loud the CAP OZN-1 Ozone Generator is? I'm thinking about getting one for odor control.


Use one for around the home, their super quite and work very well. Solid buy for killing odor in rooms you have visiters in. Not ideal to have inside your grow room.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 1, 2011)

Man fuck fucken around with chemicals and jars air fresheners. All garbage ozone genrators are a major hazard to breath in, and even just a plain old negative ion generator will make you feel weird. Sleep with one in your room you wont get a good nights sleep thats for sure youll remember all your dreams just weird man.

Best route "Phresh Filter" best resistance air flows right through Australian virgin carbon as long as your temps. dont go really high like above 80 and no crazy humidity it will stop all odours DEAD use a grow tent negative air pressure no smell period. plain and simple when temps go up plants give off a rounchy smell that they wouldnt at lower temps


----------



## fatchubbs77 (Apr 1, 2011)

im not too worried about the smell in the grow room itself because it always smells like the sweet ganja in there anyway, im more worried about the rest of the house im only eighteen so i have my parents over allot and i dont want them to know. willl that kill the smell in surrounding rooms?


----------



## fatchubbs77 (Apr 1, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> Man fuck fucken around with chemicals and jars air fresheners. All garbage ozone genrators are a major hazard to breath in, and even just a plain old negative ion generator will make you feel weird. Sleep with one in your room you wont get a good nights sleep thats for sure youll remember all your dreams just weird man.
> 
> Best route "Phresh Filter" best resistance air flows right through Australian virgin carbon as long as your temps. dont go really high like above 80 and no crazy humidity it will stop all odours DEAD use a grow tent negative air pressure no smell period. plain and simple when temps go up plants give off a rounchy smell that they wouldnt at lower temps




iv noticed that allot even in veg they give off a noticeable stench but they seem to hate any temps below 85 the higher i keep the temp the better they seem to do, so i can assume this is going to create an even bigger issue later in flower?


----------



## Lt. Dan (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Take a look at a DIY odor masking bucket:
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/422039-cheap-smell-masking-device-things.html

Cheers,


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 1, 2011)

man temps need to be below 80 temp goes up potency goes down, no smell no odour i swear if you do like i said. Ive lived in apartments and a condo ive looked and perfected all that shii* wasnt e-z learn from my mistakes


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 1, 2011)

right outside of my tents and i have to of them you cant smell a fucken thing last week of flower with skunk #1


----------



## fatchubbs77 (Apr 2, 2011)

ill take whatever advice you can give my motto is an expert is someone thats made every possible mistake in one field . how bad will the heat affect yeilds?


----------



## Scroggsy (Apr 6, 2011)

fatchubbs77 said:


> It is an indica but that is not what i wanted to hear :/ i may have to break down and buy something since apparently im growing four stinky plants  any suggestions on what i should go with? are there brands of carbon filters that are better/worse than another? what about ona gel iv read a little on them but havent found anyone using it with good results? sorry for all the questions but i am a newb so all help is appreciated


First line of defence should be a proper good carbon filter with the correct flow rating for your setup (not a cheap one). Ive got a Rhino filter. For that to work you also need negative air pressure and not too high humidity. As a second line of defence I bought a bucket of ONA gel with the Ona Breeze fan. Not needed the ONA yet, but reading around this stuff really does work when you need to break it out. I opened the new bucket for about a minute and this stuff is strong like industrial strength odour neutraliser. The 4ltr bucket I bought is rated to 1500sqft which where I come from is an average size house.

If you want zero smell at all times you will really need a second line of defence. Because when you harvest your bud or your fan goes etc your carbon filter will do nothing. The ONA bucket and breeze I bought was not cheap, but id rather have piece of mind.
Whats the cost of being unable to grow because your neighbour called the cops because of the smell, and they took all your equipment away ? Scroggsy.


----------



## cawolves (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree. I first started using a small ozone generator for kitty litter and it worked great there. For the price you can't go wrong. Depending on the size of thr grow I would onlu use 2 or so around the area/in the room and you would be good to go. But in the same breath... ypu can't beat a good carbon filter. Different strokes.. etc


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 7, 2011)

How often would you say you need to replace a activated carbon filter??


----------



## XxGanjaXXGOD (Apr 8, 2011)

i have a dresser that i have gutted,after i get done making it air/light tight(siliconing cracks,duct taping over silicone,then laying mylar)i am putting on a door on the back that swings open on hinges,now my question is,how would i make that air tight?weather striping?

EDIT:how do i set up a carbon filter?do i use one for the intake and exhaust?


----------



## Scroggsy (Apr 8, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> How often would you say you need to replace a activated carbon filter??


So long as you use the correctly rated filter and you buy a good one it should last between 2-3 years. The cheap copy ones don't work very well and dont last long.


----------



## Scroggsy (Apr 8, 2011)

XxGanjaXXGOD said:


> i have a dresser that i have gutted,after i get done making it air/light tight(siliconing cracks,duct taping over silicone,then laying mylar)i am putting on a door on the back that swings open on hinges,now my question is,how would i make that air tight?weather striping?
> 
> EDIT:how do i set up a carbon filter?do i use one for the intake and exhaust?


 
No need to make it completely airtight, just make it as airtight as you can. Having the correct sized exhaust fan will keep it in negative air pressure and keep all air running through your carbon filter.

Do some reading on ventilation and carbon filters.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 8, 2011)

One time i was growen in an apartment next to some indian family, im sure some of u know how indian food smells, well that shit would come through some spots on my side, so that alone made me paranoid as hell i had a hole cut in the wall carbon filter exhaust into another room, wich worked at firs but late in flowering i started to buy ona until i had four buckets opend in the room. Had the plants right in the open inside the room didnt have weather sealer strips on the door. Then i bought magnetic covers for the vents caulked shit i mean eventually got the shit air tight without the ona. Chemicals sprays ozone all bad news. The right carbon filter and a nice tent. And you will get no smell. I was like man another 20buks on ona is it worth it i pictured myself getting locked up so i went and bought it lol. But theres a better way


----------



## Scroggsy (Apr 8, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> One time i was growen in an apartment next to some indian family, im sure some of u know how indian food smells, well that shit would come through some spots on my side, so that alone made me paranoid as hell i had a hole cut in the wall carbon filter exhaust into another room, wich worked at firs but late in flowering i started to buy ona until i had four buckets opend in the room. Had the plants right in the open inside the room didnt have weather sealer strips on the door. Then i bought magnetic covers for the vents caulked shit i mean eventually got the shit air tight without the ona. Chemicals sprays ozone all bad news. The right carbon filter and a nice tent. And you will get no smell. I was like man another 20buks on ona is it worth it i pictured myself getting locked up so i went and bought it lol. But theres a better way


 
Apparently Ona can fuck up your bud if you have the jar/bucket in with your plants. Best to keep the Ona outside of the grow area for prolonged periods.


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 10, 2011)

Scroggsy said:


> Apparently Ona can fuck up your bud if you have the jar/bucket in with your plants. Best to keep the Ona outside of the grow area for prolonged periods.


How so/what have you heard? I guess releasing those enzymes could get on the bud and hurt it? Ive heard of people mixing odor killer into soil :/ seems like it would hurt the plants.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 10, 2011)

A good carmoderatly, good exhaust the right temp. Negative air pressure and u get no odours not even when you open your tent moderatly i am attatced to my neighbors i know how important the shit is but even with everything on the money temps above 80f and Rh above 60% and th?e carbon filter will start to give off an odour happend to me once when temps were high never had a humidity problem. I think it was becuase the plants were reaking like never before cause of high temps carbon was given off a smell. Never had a humidity prob. but i guess it kills the filters ability to work right.. I been there man glad plug ins ozone and ona is all garbage health hazard shit and will fuck with your plants


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 10, 2011)

Carmoderatly= carbon filter""" lol my droid x fon auto corrects me


----------



## Scroggsy (Apr 10, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> How so/what have you heard? I guess releasing those enzymes could get on the bud and hurt it? Ive heard of people mixing odor killer into soil :/ seems like it would hurt the plants.


Don't know about mixing anything into soil. Who knows, maybe it works and is fine to do if you use the right stuff but doesn't sound that nice to me. I really don't know about that.

Apparently Ona makes your bud smell and taste like Ona if left to contaminate your plants for prolonged use. Thats why you should only put it outside of the grow and not in with your plants or your air intake. It's powerfull stuff. Even the Ona pro (blue label) does have a smell, well a brand new bucket of it does anyway lol. I opened the lid on my brand new bucket with the Ona breeze fan running at full blast for about 2 mins and it was strong to say the least, so im more than confident that this will get rid of anything that doesn't go through the carbon filter as and when needed. Scroggsy.


----------



## Scroggsy (Apr 10, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> I been there man glad plug ins ozone and ona is all garbage health hazard shit and will fuck with your plants


Ozone Is bad for you. Also supposedly when the air fresheners chemicals (terpenes) are exposed to Ozone this also creates harmful toxins so the scientists say. But the terpenes alone are organic and safe. Glade plug ins have caused house fires. Ona gel is safe to use. Mix it with Ozone and it will pose an increased health risk say the scientists, but lets face it if you live within the city smog you are exposed to far worse air anyway. 

The scientific study has found that terpenes mixed with ozone make harmful toxic pollutants and also using cleaning products in confined spaces is potentially bad for you aswell. This is as far as the study goes though, so make of that what you will. I smoke many cigarettes a day and thats far worse surely. Living in a smoggy city center is surely worse. Surely the implications of being caught growing for most people far outweigh the small risk of using air fresheners? When you actually put it into perspective nothing in life is health risk free infact we are very much all at the mercy of chance. We don't actually live in the safe cocoon that we think we do.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 11, 2011)

I know were exposed to alot of bad shit anyways, but i have felt the way ozone makes you feel short breaths all of that. And the headaches glade plugs in give you, and i think ona is just expensive and will make people suscpicious cause its so strong, even the so called harmless negative ion generator has kept me awake and iv felt the weird side effects of remembering all my dreams, sometimes couldnt sleep right. Felt like eletricity was in the air, antidepressant yes but then theres a crash later when your not around it. I don't trust those either naturals neg. Ions in the air i believe in, maybe im just a sensitve person even those c02 pucks i bought 50 of them once those made me feel weird. Fresh natural air is all i want now, id prefer the crisp himilayan air in india but cracken a window is good enough i guess lol


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 11, 2011)

I have to say, I used to have issues with this but I spent $200 on a carbon joint and fan, and I can hardly even smell the plants when I'm in the grow room any more. I don't know why this should be a huge issue.

Detroit, I think you are much more sensitive to such things than most people. Not that that's a bad thing, just that it's a fact.


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 13, 2011)

i'm building a grow cabinet now and i've got a carbon scubber from foothills filters but i was planning to place a ona gel bucket behind my cabinet to kill any remaining smell, Should i be worried about having ona gel near my passive intake? will this harm the plants?

any input on my build would be helpful thread is in my signature


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww man u bought a foothill. Resistance aint good on them after a a run or 2. You gotta blow the air through the other way and hit it. lol. ALL The dust flys out, but then the fan really gets rippen again. I bought one figured its refillable cool. But the way a machine packs the shit, i guess is the best way. i never tried efilling mine still got it. Phresh filters the best! hands down..


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 13, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> Aww man u bought a foothill. Resistance aint good on them after a a run or 2. You gotta blow the air through the other way and hit it. lol. ALL The dust flys out, but then the fan really gets rippen again. I bought one figured its refillable cool. But the way a machine packs the shit, i guess is the best way. i never tried efilling mine still got it. Phresh filters the best! hands down..


i actually got my 2nd hand for super cheap and i figure if i fillit with good quality charcoal and suppliment with other measures i should be good for my small grow of only 2-4 plants. Autos this time easy ryder and white russian but i've got a Heavy Duty Fruity i'm itching to grow that is supposed to stink like crazy!


----------



## fatchubbs77 (Apr 14, 2011)

you think a 175 cfm fan with 4 inch filter is good enough for a 2x2x5 foot cab?


----------



## chevyfan1a4 (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone think something like this will cut the smell out of a grow room?

Amazon.com: Hamilton Beach TrueAir Room Odor Eliminator: Home & Garden


----------



## Stalwart (Apr 15, 2011)

Ozone is great but quite a bit of work to get going well. Realize the weight of the molecule in the air so it's not to be sat at the bottom of a chimney and chimney's are great creating a nice wide flue is fine. Ozone is caustic and heavy so if you sleep on a palette well not around the ozone. Sore throat is all okay? You guys know a standard sinusoidal wave up and down well that could fit in a attic you know? just imagine that wave running along the side of the house. or just a plastic vent you staple up! Don't just have it around the plants either. Especially don't let it be picked up by the air pumps! For that matter don't let the air-pumps pick-up CO2 of course I mean hydroponics whenever I speak.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Apr 15, 2011)

Man i need to get outta my condo. and fuck a carbon filter cool tube the exhaust right out a 2 story roof! I bet passerbys would still smell it? You think no resistance from the filter bring temps down save chedder


----------



## SoloSlayer (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.cleartheair.com/english/products/10/odor_eliminator_bag/13.html

bought two of these and it controls odor for both my fems, not for a large grow, just a clandestine one that you don't want the neighbors to smell, i have used them to success, i have a strong sense of smell and i cant smell them till i walk up to them, 3 weeks in flower, frosty buds and leaves already, 10 to 15% smell i would say, lay next to them at night and not that they would bother me anyways, but barely smell when they should REEK, just needs proper ventilation to work its magic, just my say.


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 22, 2011)

chevyfan1a4 said:


> Anyone think something like this will cut the smell out of a grow room?
> 
> Amazon.com: Hamilton Beach TrueAir Room Odor Eliminator: Home & Garden


I've got one of these, Plan to use it for supplimental odor control with my carbon scrubber and some ona gel plus maybe some of those hanging volcanic crystal bags.
my grow isn't going now but the lil thing doesn't really handle the smell from my cats litter boxes. i've got three little cats 
it helps but doesn't totally cover, so i'd say no it won't work on its own to control a grow room smell, but for secondary help its nice little device. Runs super quiet, gotta put an ear to it to make sure its on


----------



## stickyfingaz89 (Apr 24, 2011)

might of already been mentioned buy Ionizers are good little things to have around a grow room!!


----------



## Learning2Hydro (Apr 28, 2011)

http://www.bionaire.com/Product.aspx?cid=46&pid=197&search=FpZLOn0LyeEqLvcNOjUPEw== Would something like that work for a open air room grow with only 2-3 plants? Room is probably 6x8, but I don't have a cabinet yet and am short on funds. Would this help enough to where it's not noticeable? Assuming the room is pretty well sealed of course.


----------



## Detroit J420 (May 5, 2011)

Phresh filters r the best better airflow lower temps, i know cuz i use panasonic whisperline fans not that good on cfm loss with a carbon filter but with phresh filters they helped bring my temps down and airflow uP, as far as odour goes man higher temps make your plants give off a hardcore rounchy smell 75f and under your plants will still kick really hard but more like a sweet sweet Female odour instead of the hardcore with higher temps, i already know my weed is gonna be off the chain just from the sweet smell they give off 6th week bloom, i say potency is all in the smell, and with high enough temps, your carbon filter might still let some odour through cuz of the rounch your plants put out....


----------



## Deltsy85 (May 11, 2011)

Great info man this should save a lot of money


----------



## bryon209 (May 16, 2011)

I run carbon filters and a hepa but this has little effect on the smell in the rest of my house any ideas?


----------



## TheOrganic (May 17, 2011)

I just run a small fan on my Scrubber and works great....you get to much air pulling through scrubber you are gonna get weed smell. And hooking up fan right next to filter has helped me out a great deal with smell. There is none.


----------



## Honkeycorn (May 17, 2011)

In my closet I use a Can 50 Carbon Filter with a Can-Fan 6" H.O. running @ 50% on a fan controller for extra contact time and to reduce the noise.

No smell comes out the exhaust...


----------



## Herpinderp (May 17, 2011)

I used the ONA gel for a couple of weeks, and it worked until my flowers were about a week and a half away from harvesting (4 mature females) and the odor got too intense so we had to move the 4 mature ones from my grow room to my shed out back. I am using 2 10 inch fans, 1 blowing into the room and 1 blowing out of the room up out the roof to circulate air and the ona and still it was very smelly.


----------



## hydromancer (May 18, 2011)

Hey there, new to the site and getting ready to play around with my first serious grow. This has been something that has always bothered me about growing indoors, but admittedly I just don't have the first-hand experience so I figured I would just ask. If I'm just growing a few plants to start with is the smell going to be terribly bad? Aside from myself, there is one other regular smoker in the house so it's not like the smell of marijuana doesn't linger - more or less permanently - in one or two rooms. So, having a bit of stink in the room I'm growing in would be fine as long as it's not going to get too out of control and start stinking up the entire house. Everyone I live with is more than fine with the smoking, I just don't want to start inadvertently advertising to the neighbors or anything like that.

Any help would be greatly appreciated though, as so far this has been my major hang-up in getting started. I've got a check-list of supplies and materials and a couple different ideas for a set-up, but before I get started on anything I want to make sure the smell isn't going to be too much of a problem or, if it is, exactly how much of a problem it's going to be so I can plan to deal with it accordingly. Again, I'm only looking to grow a couple plants to start with so my set-up won't be anything too crazy.


----------



## kevin murphy (May 22, 2011)

anyone advice for my grow with the odour control ive got lot of plants and bought ona and have carbon extractor..any other suggestions.....


----------



## Scroggsy (May 22, 2011)

hydromancer said:


> Hey there, new to the site and getting ready to play around with my first serious grow. This has been something that has always bothered me about growing indoors, but admittedly I just don't have the first-hand experience so I figured I would just ask. If I'm just growing a few plants to start with is the smell going to be terribly bad? Aside from myself, there is one other regular smoker in the house so it's not like the smell of marijuana doesn't linger - more or less permanently - in one or two rooms. So, having a bit of stink in the room I'm growing in would be fine as long as it's not going to get too out of control and start stinking up the entire house. Everyone I live with is more than fine with the smoking, I just don't want to start inadvertently advertising to the neighbors or anything like that.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated though, as so far this has been my major hang-up in getting started. I've got a check-list of supplies and materials and a couple different ideas for a set-up, but before I get started on anything I want to make sure the smell isn't going to be too much of a problem or, if it is, exactly how much of a problem it's going to be so I can plan to deal with it accordingly. Again, I'm only looking to grow a couple plants to start with so my set-up won't be anything too crazy.


Yes your house will stink, absolutely stink. Passers by will be able to smell it and it will also begin to seep through the walls into your neighbours house. It's highly likely that the smell of a grow with no odor control will get you busted. Without the proper use of a carbon filter and negative air pressure inside you grow room, you effectively have a giant industrial strength ganja smelling air freshener that will not only make your whole house smell but the street outside too.

You need to treat every security aspect seriously and there really is no excuse not to. What your growing is worth the ££££ so dont be tempted to cut corners, you only put yourself at risk. Read some 'Ive been Busted' threads and decide for yourself the importance of security.


----------



## mullup07 (Jun 7, 2011)

Scroggsy said:


> First line of defence should be a proper good carbon filter with the correct flow rating for your setup (not a cheap one). Ive got a Rhino filter. For that to work you also need negative air pressure and not too high humidity. As a second line of defence I bought a bucket of ONA gel with the Ona Breeze fan. Not needed the ONA yet, but reading around this stuff really does work when you need to break it out. I opened the new bucket for about a minute and this stuff is strong like industrial strength odour neutraliser. The 4ltr bucket I bought is rated to 1500sqft which where I come from is an average size house.
> 
> If you want zero smell at all times you will really need a second line of defence. Because when you harvest your bud or your fan goes etc your carbon filter will do nothing. The ONA bucket and breeze I bought was not cheap, but id rather have piece of mind.
> Whats the cost of being unable to grow because your neighbour called the cops because of the smell, and they took all your equipment away ? Scroggsy.


so true scoggsy you all ways crack me up because your thinking what im thinking about your neighbours , im so nice to my neighbours and i have to basicly bum crawl to them because i know they know because the smell got out of hand about 2 years ago and they all ways go out side just after i open my doors or windows [there suss of me i think]


----------



## mullup07 (Jun 7, 2011)

Detroit J420 said:


> Phresh filters r the best better airflow lower temps, i know cuz i use panasonic whisperline fans not that good on cfm loss with a carbon filter but with phresh filters they helped bring my temps down and airflow uP, as far as odour goes man higher temps make your plants give off a hardcore rounchy smell 75f and under your plants will still kick really hard but more like a sweet sweet Female odour instead of the hardcore with higher temps, i already know my weed is gonna be off the chain just from the sweet smell they give off 6th week bloom, i say potency is all in the smell, and with high enough temps, your carbon filter might still let some odour through cuz of the rounch your plants put out....


 you no your shit detroit . the plants get hot and sweat and stink to high heaven . Q....so when the humidity is high temps high is the carbon do you think failing because its wet from humidity .? ?


----------



## The Grouch (Jun 8, 2011)

I made my own, as there are plenty of tutorials out there. I'm a newbie grower experimenting with PC Case stealth grows. This one works for me!
Not everyone cup of tea, but I'm working on home grown, home made!


----------



## jackoladd (Jun 8, 2011)

Ive only got a small op (2 power plants) and they're young now but ,how much will they be staanking and what can i do to combat the smell? (i dont have a fan or anything,i just open my closet door regularly so a carbon filter doesn't really apply for me.


----------



## georgeisabamf (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone have links for a simple/cheap/yet effective exhaust system preferably with a carbon filter?

I can find DIYs for carbon filters. But I can't find anything on exhaust or inline fans. I'd love to save money and just make my own crap


----------



## Wrecks (Jun 16, 2011)

I own my own house, so I can do as I please. I just vent down the sewer. Simple dimple.


----------



## Matchbox (Jun 17, 2011)

I found these wicked ona type things (for UK growers as far as I know it's only over here)
A anyway you can get it from poundland called Neutradol this stuffs great I have 2 outside my box and they work really well by the by I only have 2 plants sooo works for me anyway.

Stay frosty guys!


----------



## Palmdiggidy (Jun 23, 2011)

if there is any one having trouble with smell try an air pureifier with an ionizer. i had 4 plants flowing, when walking into my house it hit you in the face even could smell it on my porch. I completly vented my light with a 6in inline duct fan from lowes an ducting sucking an venting the air out side my flower room with the ionizer inside the room. i could tell the next day the diffrence, there no longer was a smell when walking in my house.


----------



## Detroit J420 (Jul 10, 2011)

this is bullshit if i lived in a house in the country i would just let it stank i love that sweet flowering smell lets me know mmmmmMmm this is good soo good Gods Gift to us but all these laws buying carbon filters and shit... i just read an article on how weed saved a 2 yr old from a mass brain tumer docs couldnt remove more then 10% of it but the weed killed it just type in search "marijuana 2 yr old brain tumer cance" read it, Feds need to lightenr up


----------



## cypress green (Jul 14, 2011)

2 expensive mate,put act carbon filter in utube,easy steps.Remember when exiting from exh fan it must cum downward using bend to pipe filled with tights filled with activated carbon grans or cooker hood carbon cut to size or chicken mesh 2ft sq,roll in tube,stitch with string/wire 2 attach then cover at opp end with circle bit,cover end and gaps with tape,then fill with carbon fron pet stores (used 4 fish tanks)put on bend pipe and check monthly,or use gel,u can put dryer cloth 2 give nice smell in with sheet filter(cookerhood).Just make sure ur exh fan can pass through pipe at end making slits/sq holes or use bottle,check out google or utube 4 inspiration or spend £'s,there are basic cheap carb filter/cart out there but make 1 & save £ as we're not made of it r we?!Happi smokin.


----------



## cypress green (Jul 14, 2011)

jackoladd said:


> Ive only got a small op (2 power plants) and they're young now but ,how much will they be staanking and what can i do to combat the smell? (i dont have a fan or anything,i just open my closet door regularly so a carbon filter doesn't really apply for me.


Are u trying 2 get caught with no filter the smell will attract unwanted sightsee'ers,no screw the opening the dr mate,have a pipe with bend(2 stop neg pressure 4 fan)then go in2 box(scrubber)held up by string etc and fill(not 2 compact but nuf 4 air 2 pass thru)then make holes but line inside with cotton or something fine 2 stop dust then put grans in and seal or make with chicken mesh covered with activated carbon (cooker hood refills avail b&q £29ish)or gumtree/amazon) It e.z,just have a look but sum1 will smell that with dr being opened,u cant rely on window smell clearing-2 risky,up 2 u,its ur front dr & equipment/£. Happi tokin'.


----------



## cypress green (Jul 14, 2011)

air purifiers or however u spell r rubbish,just make own activated carbon filter,get the gel(type in google odour eliminating gel etc)or cooker hood filter after exh fan,but pipe dropping 2 fl with bend 4 neg pressure,make tube with mesh & fill with granules or cover with c.hood refill,its black 'n' spongy,check out google or ive read u can use crystal kitty litter,u can mix bicarb soda with act carbon from pet shops or aqariums,remember holes in bottle etc to let cleansed air out.Hope this helped sum1. I have also heard of odour eliminating grow bulbs too but best to look it up,im trying 2 find decent 10in auto feminised fruity plant ideal 4 cfl's (125w growlite dual spect-www.basementlighting.com £19.95p bargain,one lite not 8x25w normal energy bulbs,no good,only use evirolites,plug 'n' grows,growlamps,not normal house lites,no good but people still do!) Make sure venting is smooth type not corrigated e.g dryer,no has 2 b smooth 4 airflow so pressure dosnt overwork fan or dimming down filter strength,use pipe 4 sewage/gas,not corrigated,up 2 u if u do.Check out google/utube,enter wot u want!


----------



## omri (Jul 14, 2011)

your serious you vent the smelly air down your sewer pipe


----------



## omri (Jul 16, 2011)

has anyone used or know someone who has used the airball from blue air for odor control looking for info thanks


----------



## MrPotHeadDegree (Jul 26, 2011)

dont get me wrong here. fans are a must have in the closet. get some fresh air fans hooked up along the bottom and fans that will take out the heat close to the top. before i moved out i used to grow in my closet in my room. and used this for odor control: http://www.homedepot.com/Filtrete/h_...atalogId=10053
Absolutley amazing and i still use it today. its not joking when it says its silent and covers 100 Sq. Feet. 
Another thing to help you feel safe. my mom used to come in the house downstairs right next to my room. and my room had no lock. she wasn't afraid to walk in. on top of that. when it came to marijuana back then. she was like a fuckin mormon. it may be a little pricey for some. but it will work forever. 5 years and counting! FYI not everything works for everyone! every grower will learn through trial and error, period. you might do a lot of research, a lot of reading, all of that, which is great i encourage people daily to do their research, but nothing compares to actually doing it and reviewing all of the different odor control ideas. anyways good luck to everyones grow. keep those bongs packed! 
-Cheers




MR.PHD​


----------



## mir (Jul 28, 2011)

I dont know if somebody try that before,but i was made my recipe for odour control and it work very good.Here where i live i cant buy ONA-gel or Febreze,but i made my own with essential oil(you can choose any kind of essential oil)little bit dishwasher soap and water.Essential oils what they make for aromatherapy is perfect(they sold them in bottles of 10 ml),first you take oil and mix with dishwasher soap to break him and after that you put about 800 ml of water,and that is it.You can use it with spraybottle or in sistem with bucket,perlite and fan.Hope this can help somebody like me who dont have chance to buy ONA-gel.Greets from Mir


----------



## Holy Smokes (Aug 14, 2011)

Odor and Outdoor grow. When things get too aromatic, I will be spreading pine-tree mulch around which smells great to the neighbors. I also have a plant that gives out a strong scent on warm days and I keep lemon-scented mosquito candles burning in late afternoon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2011)

All tha crack smoke block the cronic so my parents and children don't no a thing ;p


----------



## johnnycash (Aug 17, 2011)

I have been extremely happy with the Ozonator w/corona discharge. Dont ask me what that is. I thought I would throw that in since I have some experience in that field. Here is a link. It pretty dope.
http://www.gthydroponic.com/fan-filters-co2/filter-and-odor/ozone-generators-uv/10-cd-in-line-duct-ozonator-2-cells/

Make sure its the 2 cell for all you warehouse folks.


----------



## ty816 (Sep 3, 2011)

by using one of those carbon filters for a 60x60x160 tent, does this mean nothing beyond the tent can be smelt?


----------



## nolife67 (Sep 10, 2011)

quick question. can i wash the pre filter on my carbon filter? how often should i buy complete filters?


----------



## jafooli (Oct 15, 2011)

Just to add i currently use that ona gel. Always used to have probs with the smell until i used ona gel. Will recommend to anyone with smelly plants


----------



## Detroit J420 (Oct 15, 2011)

Your supposed to wash it to prolong filter life ive washed my phresh filter prefilter twice now had it a yr now still no odour at all but some prefilters might be different and tear up in the wash Phresh filters best way to go worth every penny, best air flow no resistance like other filters


----------



## PrezDickie (Nov 3, 2011)

i'm really interested in this and think it could do wonders for a small garden smell. its got filters, produces negitive ions, and puts out ozone, which is able to be adjusted so it not too strong. its expensive on their website but i've seen on ebay new for $160.00

http://greenairpurifiers.com/greenairclassic.htm

anyone used a green air purifier before?


----------



## rollandtoke (Nov 7, 2011)

I know there have been a bunch of posts here and quite a few Do It Yourself guides...but I did a filter/guide that cost me absolutely nothing...thought Id share...here's the link (_edit: looks like it just converts to the title of the article without changing text color...so just click below_)...


https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/484741-d-i-y-air-filter.html#post6589353


----------



## seanzway (Nov 9, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/485359-diy-odor-control-bucket.html


----------



## mistikuss (Nov 15, 2011)

Are you serious


----------



## weedgrinder (Nov 15, 2011)

carbon filters rock socks. not only do they 100% work for eliminating grow op odor, even during full bloom, they also work for those who want to run a recirculating system in their room/office/chill-spot where they blaze mad herbs. i even smoke cigarettes indoors when i'm running my charcoal filter+inline fan combo. seems crazy but it works great.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 20, 2011)

I think I made the cheapes scrubber yet! LOL
I purchased a roll of "cut to fit" Carbon filter and cut 2 pieces to attach behind the window fan I use in my grow room.
I run one of those dual fans that mount in your home window. I just cut a piece of the filter to size and taped it to the back of the fan arfea for each fan. Wa La! It pulls nice cean air through the filter and the smell is gone.


----------



## RockCreekRanger (Dec 7, 2011)

I plan to use activated charcoal (ctc60) for air scrubbers. Got the coal off amazon $9.00 for 1lb box pellets. Fill hosing with it an run exhaust fan through it.


----------



## NW medicene (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks man this helped me out the odor is getting to spread farther and i worry who might have the smell for meds ya know


----------



## MediMaryUser (Dec 19, 2011)

cook bacon if your going to have guests over maybe , grape swisher guts smell very strong and look normal sitting in an ash tray on the living room table ! smoke a cigaratte also for when guests are over.. light a cigaratte then break up a grape swisher all while the bacons is cooking that way when your neighbor comes over for whatever reason they smell nasty tobacco smoke , grape something /swisher if they know , and bacon ! and with those 3 smells if they get a whiff of your grow they will probably think u just got a stash lol or were burning a joint not that you are growing ~


----------



## ace720 (Jan 21, 2012)

im using an ozone gen and its wonderful kills my skunk smell in 5min


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 21, 2012)

cook bacon lol .. i like it !


----------



## daft (Jan 23, 2012)

I've got a stealth setup still in the making and came here to get the help of the pros.

2x2x6 panda tent inside a closet
bottom passive intake
1 or 2 pc fans exhausting up top (still working that out)

I'm only going to run at most 2 plants in here...but I'm going for the best yields I can so each plant will eventually go into the biggest pots I can fit. I don't plan on growing any super smelly pure indicas...I'm more into sativas and hybrids. Could I pull this off thru flowering with just ona? I've heard alot of good things about ona but my gut tells me it probably won't work. The only other idea I had was to make a sort of "tray" of carbon and put it underneath the exhaust fans and combo that and ona. If that won't work I guess I may just have to not grow. Silence/smell are top priority with this setup.


----------



## monkeybones (Jan 26, 2012)

so I took this HEPA/Ion filter and I built this thing for it to replace the HEPA cartridge with a tutorial I found on here. it's pine wood lined with carbon pads and filled with about 14 oz of activated carbon, and with metal screen on either side... also foam tape around the sides to make it more airtight. The purifier moves a tonne of air and has a fine screen pre filter that catches most large dust particles. My question is, in a closet with one plant, and also a can filter on the out take.... will this grow be completely odourless? I'm really paranoid and I was hoping for some reassurance from experience. This is the first time I've had to worry about stink and I don't want to take any chances before they start flowering.


----------



## wannita (Jan 30, 2012)

I use ozone gen too..i put it on 2wks b4 i cut down for only 10mins didnt smell a thing again.. then used it after cut down 4 another 10mins..still aint smelt a thing n only have another wk b4 all the bud is dry  maybe abit pricy at £130 from grow shop but its guareenteed 4 2yrs n i deffo dont need 2 buy any air freshers/ona or owt else again


ace720 said:


> im using an ozone gen and its wonderful kills my skunk smell in 5min


----------



## ghrnvf (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm a first time grower that just cut on Monday. I was having a bit of trouble with odors then my bottle of ONA pro came. Put it in a bucket with a house fan on the top.

A+++. Ordering the gallon bucket next.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 2, 2012)

ghrnvf said:


> I'm a first time grower that just cut on Monday. I was having a bit of trouble with odors then my bottle of ONA pro came. Put it in a bucket with a house fan on the top.
> 
> A+++. Ordering the gallon bucket next.



Is it IN your grow room?


----------



## ghrnvf (Feb 2, 2012)

It is close by it. I had 5 plants. I actually turned the fan off now. Not sure how long it lasts though.


----------



## monkeybones (Feb 5, 2012)

No response to an odour control question in the_ ultimate_ odour control thread? I call shenanigans.


----------



## ghrnvf (Feb 5, 2012)

For 1 plant, I think you will be fine. I grew 5 in my closet with nothing nearly as sophisticated and no one smelled anything until they actually got into my room.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Apr 5, 2012)

There are plenty of strains that come with low odor while growing mixed right into the genetics.. but no grow is ever completely odorless, though if you use odor control methods appropriately then you will not be able to smell your crop unless you stick your nose right up to it or rough up your plants a bit. These odor control methods work AWESOMELY when they are used the right way. I like carbon filter and inline fans myself. I use a big one from Gotham Hydroponics (eBay) but I have a really nice one I made that I will post up later today (it is different than any other I've seen or else I wouldn't bother because it seems like everybody is a tutorialist these days..) 
If you move your dirty, smelly air through activated carbon then it will come out clean(er)... more smell & air + more carbon and air movement required..
Good luck!


----------



## FLOWERMASTER (Apr 15, 2012)

i heard of a guy that killed a deer and let it rot to cover up his plants smell (outdoor)....wouldent try it tho, that guy ended up getting cought by the wild life police cuz people saw the deer just hanging there for like 6 weeks....dumb shit.


----------



## DirtyGloveLuv (Apr 19, 2012)

dude i did a 8 plant apartment grow, yah the last 2 weeks all i did was stare out the window waiting 4 the boys in blue 2 whoop up it was so loud neighbors were bitching haha. yah i learned my lesson dude, i personally wudlnt push anymore then 4 plants out ina apartment unless their a really neutral smelling strain like NL #5 or somthing. anything skunky will definetly go thru the walls n ventilation. and actually the smell people were saying they were smelling they said it smelled like fruity baby poo. so i knew without a doubt it was me haha, white widow can be surprisingly loud especially when grow with Chemdawg haha. apartment=horrible for growing.


----------



## 1993stoner (Apr 19, 2012)

Would an air purifiyer from walmart help with odor from one small plant


----------



## 1993stoner (Apr 19, 2012)

There is this oil at walmart that works great. You get the oil (lots of scents, will be in the candle section) you put the oil above an open flame and it will fill the room with a nice smell. It works like a charm. I'm doing a closet grow so I'm putting one in my closet and one in my room. Also there are these scented sticks, they burn real slow and will kill the smell of anything.

My lil bro used to piss in his bed every night almost. His room reeked like fuck. I put a scented stick on his dresser and lit it and the pissy smell was gone in like two minutes. Its all real cheap too. I think the sticks are a dollar for like thirty. And for a medium size bottle off oil is three bucks. I would recomend this to any closet grower living with your parents. I would use these over a carbon filter


----------



## Tbot (Apr 27, 2012)

I recently started trying to make CO2 for my plants by using the water sugar and yeast...point being, it creates a very strong odor as if you were brewing wine or something. Since I put this in my room, its all i smell anymore. MIght not be good for a huge grow op, but for an apt, or closet grow.
Cheers,


----------



## Tbot (Apr 27, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> Would an air purifiyer from walmart help with odor from one small plant


My buddy bought one online...an ozone air purifier dew hicky. it was junk.


----------



## Finche (Jun 30, 2012)

How about Odor Control Light Bulb  not tried one myself.

How it works
In short, the titanium dioxide coating on fresh2Ti creates a photocatalytic reaction when exposed to the fluorescent light produced by the bulb. This reaction releases electrons, or negatively charged particles. At the same time, a positively charged hole is formed in its place. This combination of negative and positive creates a very strong oxidizer called the hydroxide radical. Odors that come into contact with the positively charged holes are broken down by these oxidizers into odorless compounds.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 30, 2012)

For the guy burning the tarts in his closet...not a good idea. No open flame is ever a good idea. in fact, i have a smoke detector in my closet.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't know if anyone mentioned this yet but there are these bags called gonzo odor eliminator bags.I am pretty sure they have activated carbon in them but anyways I don't have any carbon filters, no ona gel and I don't spray air freshener at all and this bag just seems to suck up all that stinky pot smell.Plus considering my plant is a cross between northern lights and afghan kush it can get pretty damn stinky and this bag just sucks up all the order like a sponge.http://www.amazon.com/Gonzo-Odor-Eliminator-Crystals-Bags/dp/B001F0RFFM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1341937174&sr=8-2&keywords=gonzo+odor+eliminator


----------



## flaxseedoil1000 (Jul 27, 2012)

Greetings,

Just getting started, not sure if I need odor control for a clone / veg tent.

I have two 4x4 Secret Jardins.

The bloom tent will have a carbon filter inside, with a 6" 400cfm fan exhausting the air. Intake will be a Dust Shroom filter (gets dusty here). Not sure if I need a fan for that.

Should I do the same with the clone / veg tent? First time, not sure when the 'odor' gets noticeable.

tia


----------



## BBbubblegum (Aug 27, 2012)

I need to have odor control for a few plants indoors. I am thinking about making one of these, does the filter have its own smell? Will it completley mask the smell of the plants?


----------



## D3monic (Aug 27, 2012)

This EBAY STORE seems to have a pretty decent price on Ona gel and other stuff. Most of which has free shipping.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Aug 27, 2012)

D3monic said:


> This EBAY STORE seems to have a pretty decent price on Ona gel and other stuff. Most of which has free shipping.


How long will a 6 oz Ona gel last? As for these carbon filters, will they last forever, or do you need to replace the carbon? Also couldn't you just wrap the carbon in cheesecloth and then put it infront of the fan?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 29, 2012)

A Ona Block realistically lasts less than a month. The strongest scent is gone within a week.
Carbon filters should be replaced every year or 18 months or so.


----------



## BBbubblegum (Sep 1, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> A Ona Block realistically lasts less than a month. The strongest scent is gone within a week.
> Carbon filters should be replaced every year or 18 months or so.


Then those gels are nearly useless, guess i need a cheap carbon filter. Might just buy one


----------



## stickyickygoodness420 (Sep 2, 2012)

i think the best way to go is a closed grow environment... odor is contained and scrubbed via carbon filter, room is sealed, heat is contained and controlled. only down
side is the extra expenses with supplementing co2 and a dehumidifier and a/c unit to cool the room. of course, you could get even more fancier with grow room
controllers and gadgets. plus side is co2 supplementing will cut flowering time and make bigger buds/ more resin production. ive herd great things about that ona gel too 
from friends who are long time green thumbs...


----------



## hazey grapes (Sep 3, 2012)

you want odor control? uh... how about starting with strains that don't stink to begin with? that's why i cut plants like hashberry & white castle down. my last grow, i never even used a scrubber. i still have all the parts to DIY a pellet scrubber i never had to build. it probably made a difference too that my room was always in the 70s. i seemed to notice that my gals did stink a little in my first grow when it would get colder.

i just see no reason whatsoever for growing stinky strains. i don't have much respect for indicas in general, but even there, if you want stoner bud, northern lights #5 gets the job done without stinking just for the sake of stinking and i don't like stinky strains no matter how good that might smoke as they only remind me of afghani.

strains that get you high don't tend to stink much. i grew a bunch of hazes, jacks & thais last winter and could barely smell any of them. the stinkiest strain i grew was single sour cream followed by some little masterkush autos, and i never needed carbon at all. i wouldn't be surprised to hear more than one grower's been busted after a power outage with stinky strains


----------



## Darth Schwag (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree with HG - don't grow strains that stink so much. If you have to grow stinkers, limit the number to a managable lot. Another idea is to use heat plumes to disperse the stinky air. I use a riser pipe that cools my HID lights to draft the heat upwards into the atmosphere. The intake is right above the plants.


----------



## MrMisterz (Sep 12, 2012)

I have to say early on I tried the do it yourself filters, BUT if you have a REAL grow going on with more than just a few plants you are going to want a REAL filter, and sometimes you just have to get over it and get what you have to have to not be found out, and smell is the NUMBER 1 THING YOU SHOULD BE CONCERNED ABOUT! If you have people over they will figure you out if you do not scrub your air good! 

It's worth what it costs to get a good HEAVY (not the thin cheap ones, but the carbon filters with the 2.5" carbon bed) they last a long time (UNLESS you use foggers like doktor doom, things like that will eat filters up faster)


----------



## idonotlosepws (Sep 28, 2012)

First time grower. Me and my buddy want to set up a tent, possibly 5X5, somewhat small we live in an apt. Would the closed grow environment work with a tent? What is needed to provide CO2?


----------



## Blntsmk3 (Oct 9, 2012)

Easy, Stupid-cheap carbon filter, can be made to fit any grow box, cabinet, whatever....

#1 Get some kind of lamp shade, my exhaust hole is about 4" big so I used a small lamp shade. cut out the sides, but leave a few places where the shade can remain intact as one whole piece. we're cutting it so the air can be pulled through.


#2 I took the filter media from an old heater filter from my house, most everyone I know has an extra one or an old one they haven't thrown away yet. All you want is the cloth. Although the kind with wire mesh would work well for holding the structure of the filter....anyway...damn ADD lol... get the media and wrap it around your lamp shade, use a rubber band to fasten it to the top. The key is to make folds so that you don't have a bunched up filter, but a clean, and THIN filter for the air to pass through. this will also hold the structure. I left the flaps when I cut so I had somewhere to put the rubber bands and they wouldn't slip down.




#3 Next step, find some card board or plastic lid, I use a giant lid from a rubbermaid bin. Mark a circle about 4" bigger than the diameter of your lamp shade..this will be what hangs it in your grow box. After you cut out the bigger circle, mark around the BOTTOM of your new filter. you want to make a outline of the smaller end so it slides through the hole and is too big to slip all the way through. the wire skeleton of the lamp shade sould hang on that lip of the circle if you cut it right. take your time, tin snips or a soldering iron work best for clean cuts in this plastic stuff.


#4 Once you hang the basket inside the plastic, you're ready to fill her full of activated carbon and throw her in the hole! Now...how simple was that? And I'll bet mine works better than most ones people payed for...




here it is hanging inside my box. the plastic actually makes a big enough lip to block the light from escaping as well, two purposes in one!
BTW...while I'm here...notice what I used for my exhaust fan....a simple, cheap, air purifier...Take the filters out, lay it on it's side, and that thing sucks some serious air...and now with the carbon filter, it smells like a bed of roses in the garage...before, the cheese was stankin to high heaven!


Good luck...and let me know if you need better pictures. this is the first instructions I have ever made haha


----------



## ULMResearch (Oct 12, 2012)

I tried various tricks and DIY methods and nothing worked nearly as well as just spending the 75 bucks on a huge ass filter on Amazon. 2 days later and I never worried about odor again.. and you can store them in a sealed trash bag to extend their life. You can get a good 12+ months of operation time out of them. A small price to pay once a growing year.


----------



## CaseyJ (Oct 16, 2012)

I just bought a gallon of the Ona. Cut a hole in the top and let it sit. So far it works great. It got rid of the distinctive grow-room smell. Haven't started flowering yet so that'll be the big test.


----------



## Atomized (Oct 25, 2012)

Going thru the thread and got tired of reading! So in a nut shell would it be better to purchase a ozone jr....http://www.discount-hydro.com/products/C.A.P.-Ozone-Generator-OZN%252dJR.html. Or should I buy a complete active carbon scrubber. Only growing in a 2x4 tent with a 400 hps. House got a lil smelly last go with the DIY scrubber. Anybody?? Advice?? Reviews??


----------



## D1G1TALD3ATH (Oct 30, 2012)

nice. Good info in the op and from the replies.


----------



## Justin5737 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ozone generator tossed in my 6" ducting that gets exhausted outside...dunnn worry bouttt itttt!!


----------



## PinkGorilla (Dec 13, 2012)

I heard that Charcoal works is it true gonna test out as cheap alternative


----------



## Xrangex (Dec 16, 2012)

CaseyJ said:


> I just bought a gallon of the Ona. Cut a hole in the top and let it sit. So far it works great. It got rid of the distinctive grow-room smell. Haven't started flowering yet so that'll be the big test.


Wanted to know if that ona worked in flowering mode. I was wondering if i could just skip the carbon filter and get ona gel for my 3 plants


----------



## CaseyJ (Dec 18, 2012)

Xrangex said:


> Wanted to know if that ona worked in flowering mode. I was wondering if i could just skip the carbon filter and get ona gel for my 3 plants


In my limited experinece it works in flower mode...to a point. For really stinky strains it might be more of a problem. If you are only growing three, maybe it won't be so bad. You can increase it's effectiveness by increasing the the surface area of the product by pouring some of the contents of the product into another container. Now it's like having 2-one gallon containers, it's just it will evaporate twice as fast. This is what I had to do. From a single gallon of Ona product I actually have three separate containers going and I also put some in cloth pouches and hang them from a couple door knobs. Works pretty good, but I do want to invest in a carbon scrubber because I grow alot of weed at a time.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jan 6, 2013)

I heard ona gel works great if you put a fan to it, it needs a lil breeze to circulate the compounds in the gel


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 9, 2013)

My Ona came in the other day, 2 6oz pro blocks and 1 quart of pro gel. They work wonderfully and overpower every smell in the room with this fresh skittles scent. If you have a small home grow I highly recommend Ona pro, haven't tried fresh linen or anything else but pro is fucking pro


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ill comment on the Fresh Linen in a couple days bro. Got a fresh quart on the way


----------



## Rush56 (Jan 21, 2013)

When i had my plants in late flowering, the smell was horibble. It could be smelt outside on the road. I decided to try Ona gel Pro, as many reviews were positive. Most of them actually. 
Well for me, it worked for 1 day.. I only had 4 plants, most of air was exiting trought chimney. Inside, the smell was totally masked, it was like in toilete, but outside, it seperated. Mostly mj was detectable, but also that "toilete" smell.

So be careful with that, i had to shut it down earlier.

Just sharing an experiance.

P.S. I also made that bucket with fan, changed nothing.

Anyway i find it good to use inside the house, not to remove the smell itself from grow rooms..


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Ill comment on the Fresh Linen in a couple days bro. Got a fresh quart on the way


That Ona Fresh Linen is a FRESH buy 
I'm just a week in to flowering and don't have to use it yet, but I can smoke a spliff inside and take a lap with the Ona after and CHANGE the whole smell.
It instantly works for that so I could see how it's gonna come in handy when when my buds start sounding off!
Got some soil moist soil crystals too. If you're gonna use Ona, I heard you have to have em. 
I'm banking on them being a BONUS.

Next time around I'll buy Pro just to know what it's like. But fresh linen is straight..It smells sorta like "fresh linen".
It DEF. changes the smell of weed smoke. We'll see about the aromas. I've got faith tho.

+rep for Ona fresh linen is you just wanna kill the smoke odor.
I usually smoke on my balcony or out the door depending on the time of the day...
But I just boxed myself in just to try it and it checked out


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 23, 2013)

SO what you guys think about pushing air through my carbon filter with prefilter inside to keep dust?debri out?...........Reason being cause when I flower I don't use glass in air hood but I still suck out radiant heat from bulb then goes out room through 400somethincfm Hydrofarm inline then out carbon filter. Just seeing if anybody has done it this way.....Last grow I did some Hazes and they had no skunky smell at all really and didnt ever run a filter but that was a first in growing exp for me not having plants stink it up. But I loved not using glass in hoods cause of lumens being blocked so just was pondering if filter inside would work? And I never pushed air through a carbon filter assuming it works both ways.


----------



## NEONKINEBUDZ (Jan 26, 2013)

I usually have 12-16 plants in flower at a time and I run one hydrofarm 430 cfl that pulls air through a carbon filter and expels the exhaust outdoors. What I have learned over time is that the best way to stop odor indoors is to have a good air flow/good exhaust. To stop the smell from going out...well, don't let it out. Sucking the air through a filter and pushing it outdoors along with keeping my room circulating has always kept me discreet. I have friends that sleep in a bedroom next to my grow rooms when they visit and they can never smell a thingl. I can stand outside of my house directly inline with the exhaust and I smell nothing. The only real issue you will run into with carbon filters is humidity. If the humidity is too high, the carbon will not neutralize the odor particles as well. Oh and obviously the filter needs to be replaced. I run mine for about 11 months without issue.


----------



## psynapse (Jan 27, 2013)

Hy Everyone!

I have a very strange question. I live in the same room where i flowering my plants, and i do not use any odour control equipment for them. Well, when i grab some clothes on and go to school or anywhere, i think i smells like ganja. (Of course i take a shower, and use deodorant) Not when i'm sniffing my clothes from close, but when i slowly inhale the air around me. It's like a smell-aura, or something like that. Is it possible, or i'm just paranoid?


----------



## Sincerely420 (Jan 27, 2013)

It's VERY possible! Get ur clothes outta ur grow space! Or you'll be sounding off to every you come into contact with.


----------



## curiousuk (Jan 29, 2013)

Remarkable how much time an effort the OP put into the first post on this thread. I mean some of them methods are truely amasing even if they are from 2008 and are even made using stuff lying around the home AND credit to all whos threads were linked. Some of you should be working for nasa well actually no cause then your ideas wouldnt be on here but Thanks for taking the time to post your impressing threads.


----------



## MakePhilSing (Feb 1, 2013)

Try this site. http://www.y-carbon.us/Activated_Carbon_Roll_p/ac-cr.htm


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone wanting to experiment with ozone without spending too much cash might want to try the aquarium designed ozone units
the one i have been using recently works well, it has a simple on off switch which means i can use it with my own time switch and sync it with the lights / fans etc
this give better control than the eBay water purifier units that come with a built in timer +set run times and many have no repeat function

i use it along with a carbon filter the 200-300 mg produced is enough to remove all smell in the grow area 3x600w hps that the carbon filter/ fan is too slow to remove

[h=1]Ozone Generator Beyok FM-300S[/h]
http://www.amazon.co.uk/FM-300S-Ozone-Generator-Beyok/dp/B004YE677S

peace


----------



## trueg115 (Feb 27, 2013)

Has anyone tried a mountain air carbon filter??


----------



## sephiclo (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you, this helped a lot.


----------



## joshua5314 (Mar 28, 2013)

Be careful ozone is very bad for humans and can destroy roots... I bought a ozone gen that was too large for the space I was using it in and it affected everyone in the house. Then I did the extensive research on the subject I should of beforehand only to find that they have some very negative consequences when creating ozone close to people.


----------



## ty816 (Mar 31, 2013)

I have not done a grow before but would like to start. My only concern is odour....

I would like to get a rough idea in how strong the odour would be.

Say I do a hydroponic set up in a dark room grow tent with proper odour control system invested...would I still smell a thing beyond the tent? If yes, how strong? Would it be possible to COMPLETELY eliminate the odour so nothing beyond the tent can be smelled? 



thanks guys!


----------



## jela10 (Mar 31, 2013)

ty816 said:


> I have not done a grow before but would like to start. My only concern is odour....
> 
> I would like to get a rough idea in how strong the odour would be.
> 
> ...


You can do a lot to control odor with a tent as exhausting is easy in small controlled environment (even with a 4" exhaust)....but there are times when you have to open the doors/flaps for routine care, and the smell will travel the house fast. I've learned some good strains that are prolific yet mild in odor...some are such a sweet fruity smell, it's a pleasure around the house. I have friends though that come by every other day and they know when I've had the tent open no matter if its skunky or sweet/fruity. Of course they are "experienced". Growing is not to be your worst fear for odor however.....take down a couple of plants at harvest and trim them up and then comes the "other" odor issue. Want to make cannabutter? There's a smell new to neighbors too....be prepared to tell them you are canning "spinach". I have been growing without a filter for &#8776;1.5 months due to low odor strains....Barney's Farm LSD and DNA Sharksbreath are very tame in smell. Before that Cinderella 99 and Pineapple Express I did use filters but could have run without...they only smelled if you touched them or trimmed leaves. If I see a strain's lineage has Skunk, Kush or Afghan in it, it's automatically off my list for running without filters.


----------



## ty816 (Mar 31, 2013)

jela10 said:


> You can do a lot to control odor with a tent as exhausting is easy in small controlled environment (even with a 4" exhaust)....but there are times when you have to open the doors/flaps for routine care, and the smell will travel the house fast. I've learned some good strains that are prolific yet mild in odor...some are such a sweet fruity smell, it's a pleasure around the house. I have friends though that come by every other day and they know when I've had the tent open no matter if its skunky or sweet/fruity. Of course they are "experienced". Growing is not to be your worst fear for odor however.....take down a couple of plants at harvest and trim them up and then comes the "other" odor issue. Want to make cannabutter? There's a smell new to neighbors too....be prepared to tell them you are canning "spinach". I have been growing without a filter for &#8776;1.5 months due to low odor strains....Barney's Farm LSD and DNA Sharksbreath are very tame in smell. Before that Cinderella 99 and Pineapple Express I did use filters but could have run without...they only smelled if you touched them or trimmed leaves. If I see a strain's lineage has Skunk, Kush or Afghan in it, it's automatically off my list for running without filters.



very good to know!!! 

With my situation, I can not afford to have the house stinking of it. Im so serious about it that im even thinking of having my grow tent inside another tent (X2 odour control system) just to play that extra safe. Same time, the trimming and all that will be done inside another tent or something like that, you feel how serious im with the odour issue?

So can i take your word that with a relative _mild_ odour strain nothing can be smelled beyond the tent?

Since im using a tent, would this mean the odour of a _strong_ odour strain could be kept strictly behind the tent as well, or applies only to _mild odour strains_?



thanks!


----------



## jela10 (Mar 31, 2013)

ty816 said:


> very good to know!!!
> 
> With my situation, I can not afford to have the house stinking of it. Im so serious about it that im even thinking of having my grow tent inside another tent (X2 odour control system) just to play that extra safe. Same time, the trimming and all that will be done inside another tent or something like that, you feel how serious im with the odour issue?
> 
> ...


Really what I'm saying is that you will have odors from time to time, no matter what the strain or how cautious you are...if the risk of being caught based on smell is that great...don't even go there. I live in a medically legal state and I am legal, but don't want the crap involved with people knowing. Our yearly Christmas party has been a hit with no detection from visitors what-so-ever...I lock the door to the grow room and do all the plant's maintenance ahead of time. I have a radio playing Christmas carols in the bathroom adjacent to the grow-room so they don't hear the fans purring. A few scented candles here and there and nobody even knows. But the minute I open that tent...somebody is going to smell something. Your extra tent would be a bonus but there are so many other scenarios where the odor is released to the environment.


----------



## ty816 (Mar 31, 2013)

jela10 said:


> Really what I'm saying is that you will have odors from time to time, no matter what the strain or how cautious you are...if the risk of being caught based on smell is that great...don't even go there. I live in a medically legal state and I am legal, but don't want the crap involved with people knowing. Our yearly Christmas party has been a hit with no detection from visitors what-so-ever...I lock the door to the grow room and do all the plant's maintenance ahead of time. I have a radio playing Christmas carols in the bathroom adjacent to the grow-room so they don't hear the fans purring. A few scented candles here and there and nobody even knows. But the minute I open that tent...somebody is going to smell something. Your extra tent would be a bonus but there are so many other scenarios where the odor is released to the environment.



thanks for the reply jela!!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2013)

I also have a zero smell policy. It needs to stay in the man-cave.

I can report that it is possible. I am near week 8 of my second crop,
and have not had any issues.

...but the poster before is quite right. If I am working on the ladies,
then, for a while, there will be a smell outside the room. Just plan
your actions so that this is not a problem.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## ty816 (Apr 1, 2013)

jela10 said:


> Really what I'm saying is that you will have odors from time to time, no matter what the strain or how cautious you are...if the risk of being caught based on smell is that great...don't even go there. I live in a medically legal state and I am legal, but don't want the crap involved with people knowing. Our yearly Christmas party has been a hit with no detection from visitors what-so-ever...I lock the door to the grow room and do all the plant's maintenance ahead of time. I have a radio playing Christmas carols in the bathroom adjacent to the grow-room so they don't hear the fans purring. A few scented candles here and there and nobody even knows. But the minute I open that tent...somebody is going to smell something. Your extra tent would be a bonus but there are so many other scenarios where the odor is released to the environment.





Javadog said:


> I also have a zero smell policy. It needs to stay in the man-cave.
> 
> I can report that it is possible. I am near week 8 of my second crop,
> and have not had any issues.
> ...




Is there a minimum standard for the equipment; say min cmf for the exhaust/intake???


----------



## shattaroach (Apr 1, 2013)

a crook pot with inesol r fabolous lets say running in the house not the growroom helps to keep a nice smell when your front door is opened. this helps uyour guess to only smek wht is boiling in the crook pot


----------



## jela10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Also consider whether you actual smoke weed in the house....to me that is more odorous than growing with good prevention.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2013)

Ty,

It is hard for me to say for certain, as I may have over-provisioned my effort.

I made a DIY filter that ended up four feet long. It took 10 3 lb packets of
carbon pellets to fill it. ...but it worked.

I added a small Can Fan to boot, as I added a fluorescent lit Mothers Area
and found that even mothers can funk up a room. :0)

Someone more experienced may help more.

Good luck,

JD

P.S. It may be off-site, but the DIY filter I made was here


----------



## ty816 (Apr 2, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Ty,
> 
> It is hard for me to say for certain, as I may have over-provisioned my effort.
> 
> ...



Honestly speaking, I dont do DIY work, there is a reason behind it but it will be too irrelevant to share it here. This brings me to which filter to buy? Thanks for the help chaps!!


----------



## jela10 (Apr 16, 2013)

Here is a winning strain for low odor....DNA Sharksbreath....I'm 26 days into flower and have no ambient smell what-so-ever. I get a light grapefruit smell if I'm clipping fan leaves or if I rub a top. I've totally removed my filter from the tent and wrapped in plastic for next grow. I've grown some strains that I thought were low odor, but this is by far the lowest so far. Looks like a hardy strain too...grow journal is in my signature below.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 16, 2013)

Noted. Thank you for taking the time.

JD


----------



## GardenOrganics (Apr 17, 2013)

FYI Mountain Air Filters Are way better than Canfan


----------



## Javadog (Apr 17, 2013)

Please elaborate! I am very interested in hearing more about this.

Take care,

JD


----------



## thecoolman (May 5, 2013)

GardenOrganics said:


> FYI Mountain Air Filters Are way better than Canfan


How do you know it seems like cheesy B.S marketing to me? Can makes a cheaper line of filter with a similar carbon to mountain and Can has told me
it is not as effective as there standard can filter line . I have a serious problem now. Legal sealed room but P.O. will be visiting for a family member who is moving in.
smell is strong running large room vented lights huge can 125 filter with 12 can fan ho scrubbing but its not enough. Do I have to run a small amount of negative pressure in the room and will that leek any smell outside if I run it through a good filter? HELP please from EXPERIENCED people


----------



## Blue feather (May 14, 2013)

So on my first grow .....thought I had bugs, before I found this sit , and some where else online I read "one Onion two cloves garlic " gets rid of them ........ Maybe maybe not it wasn't bugs BUT it's smells like garlic and has for days !! I started in soil, like I said I'm new but you can't smell my 10 plants at all ! Just garlic and onion ! So I was thinking this would be great for someone growing out side in the back yard to keep the smell smelling like a garden and not a grow spot ! I know I know I have a lot to learn !


----------



## monoxide child (May 18, 2013)

gotta 80 lb filter and fan on 17 kids and you wouldnt know shit unless i show you it works great


----------



## eyeball696 (May 24, 2013)

There aren't enough carbon filters in the world to mask the smell of OG#18. Even ozone generators aren't enough. This is a one in a million strain. If you have grown this then you know it's impossible to mask. The only thing I haven't tried us a positive ion generator.


----------



## P3D1977 (May 25, 2013)

I stick with Ona block, few holes in the top, keep odour to a minimum imo


----------



## Javadog (May 26, 2013)

I get the impression that to OG#18 Ona gel is reduced to a 
little K-Y as the dank gets busy.

I do use Ona, and a huge DIY carbon filter. Crossing my fingers.

JD


----------



## bigdaddycatfish4 (Jun 9, 2013)

i have boiled cinnamon sticks mixed with a bit of honey & it works perfect for a quick fix. or use cinnamon powder


----------



## munchies7 (Jun 10, 2013)

so u ppl control 100% ur oddor outside the room? how much carbon u need per 600w light? using 4ft x 4ft?? had some problems before...


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2013)

I have zero tolerance and have managed two crops with my DIY filter.

I think that I might be pushing it with Crop #3, as the Cheese, OGs,
and PurpleBerries are getting pretty strong. I have a second filter to 
switch on when it becomes necessary. 

I can also replace the carbon in my filter. This will cost about $50 for
just the pellets, but I found a pretty good price.

Take care,

JD


----------



## scathatch (Jun 20, 2013)

i got tomatoes radish and strawberry along with 12 plants about a month old. my diy carbon filter is about the size of a can of paint. i also have a window unit fan with a carbon prefilter on it. is all this gonna be enough to stop the smell of im guessin 6 plants when im i find out which are female. im in an apartment


----------



## Javadog (Jun 20, 2013)

A can of paint....probably not, but it will depend heavily on 
the breeds you are growing.

Search for threads that discuss low smell breeds. They are here somewhere.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## KLITE (Jun 21, 2013)

I have two handy solutions depending on the size of your garden. If garden is small say 2-4 lights a good! carbon filter like rhino pro or something should be fine for at least 3-4 grows if you are paranoid or you just sense a tad of that green funky smell coming off the exhaust just get some ona block and shove it into the exhaust one or two will do the trick with a few holes drilled on top. Anything much bigger than that a carbon filter will not cut it. I would have different exhausting point in the room all with carbon filters obviously and exhausting air into a O3 poison room. This room needs to be of a decent enough size and have ozone generators but set them to work so that O3 levels are higher than normal and then exhaust that air still with! a carbon filter out the chimney. If you dont have a chimney build! one because if sometimes O3 levels are too high and relative humidity is higher than 60-70% small particles of bleach will form and grass and other plants and even sometimes walls will change colour. If you exhaust it higher up and O3 levels are a bit too high bleach particles will fly away. Go slightly overboard on the ozone but not! too much, and still! use a carbon filter Just in case...
I have also seen someone simply putting 2 carbonfilters on the exhaust, one in the grow tent and another at the end of the exhaust. I did get the feeling that air flow got significantly reduced, but hey it didnt smell much at all.
Or the ultimate solution of all is to grow some old school northern lights and only have to worry about the smell when its drying. I would say northern lights smells as intense as some nice kush veging. I have grown northern lights without carbon filter just a bit ona block here and there without any problems but then having severe problem smoking it due to its stupid potency.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 22, 2013)

I am growing kushes and had to add a second carbon filter. 

It just takes it own share of air out of the tent, through the filter
(a "can filter"). This does have the effect of increasing the inflow. 
I now have lengths of ducting hanging out of each free port
(three of them). I hang the duct down so to prevent light leaks.

My original filter is a very large DIY model that performed admirably 
for two grows, but seems to be losing the OG battle. 

I have also noticed that the discoloration of the prefilter that surrounds
that filter body is indicating that there is more air flow on the end of
the filter near where the duct attaches. This makes perfect sense,
as the air will find the shortest path.

I am going to wrap that end of the filter in plastic which will force the
air through the less used end. ...and I will not make four foot long 
filters again. :0)

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## sourpuss (Jun 29, 2013)

I use mountain air carbon filter. Cheap and works great. Zero odour


----------



## TokinAllDay (Jun 29, 2013)

Could i use a microparticle ac filter. or 2 stacked on the back of a box fan. or am i being stupid thinking it would filter out the smell.


----------



## sourpuss (Jul 4, 2013)

Invest in a decent carbon filter, inlinr fan, I got both, mountain air, 350 cash cad. Speed control, key for noise, 

Lasts over a year. Cheap, pretty light as well for shipping, compwred to competitors. I have a supplier within drivin dist.

NEed to run these as an rxhaust from the room to b most efficient, as opposed to scrubb.


----------



## stonedirish (Aug 16, 2013)

Very excited to try some of these things when the time comes, but I have a newbie question! When does it start to smell? I would assume during the flowering process, but I know that I could be wrong..


----------



## KLITE (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi all,

You probably have heard oh yeah this is the shit it does wonders and then you are never fully satisfied with it? Guys it's here! No need for ozone generators and expensive ona gel/block that really just blend with the weed smell somewhat weakening it. I went to my local growshop yesterday complaining about smells and the guy starts raving about this new odor neutralizer they have and was tested in a 80 plant room and they said they couldn't smell shit, moreover if it doesnt work the company will take it back. For 90 euros i thought ok fuck it lets give it a go, still wanted to get ona but the guy did not let me take any saying that will be plenty. And by god was he right. Just 30 minu tes after puting that little machine by the air intake it stopped reaking out the carbon filtered exhaust (kush can really stink ). I swear to you guys that the smell of cannabis is gone! It has been replaced by a smooth nivea after shave smell WITH NO cannabis smell behind it whatsoever. I'm officially in shock. Best money i have ever spent on odor relate stuff and I reccomend everyone to get one NOW! The guy at the shop says he's not replacing his carbon filter anymore for his personal smoke grow, just using this.

http://theneutralizer.eu/

They even have a small one for the gaff! That has to b e the shit for all those whio are constatly stressing out about the neighbours smelling brunt goodness.


----------



## Justforme11 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am growing inside of a 6' tall cabinet. I have two exhaust fans in the top that have a bit more power than my intake fans so that I get a negative suction inside my cabinet. I mounted a Rubbermaid container over the two exhaust holes on top of the cabinet and sealed it up with some silicon. Then I put an activated carbon felt pad over the bottom of the container... Then a hepa filter over the top of each exhaust hole. And then filed the rest of the Rubbermaid container with cheap activated carbon pellets. From there, I cut a hole in the lid that fits over a final hepa filter and then from there it is vented into my attic. See pics below


----------



## mustbe (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks KLITE I have just set up new grow room thats on edge of driveway and filled with kush full flower and I can smell it all the way to my house and all the way to my mailbox.. gota do something!


----------



## TheOrganic (Sep 12, 2013)

I just bought a Phresh Filter after using ebay knock offs over the years and It worked 100% better. 10x10 room 400cfm inline with 550cfm filter.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 12, 2013)

I loved my DIY filter, but have to admit that my Can-Fan is smaller 
yet doing a better job. 

The cost of the carbon alone will be half the cost you would have paid.

Just a thought.

JD


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 14, 2013)

I got a new type of odor filter that uses a blend of carbons and chemosorptive media. I was looking to do a little write up about it and found this sticky. It's made by greengatorfilters.com and is doing a great job so far with my blueberry skunk,critical kush,deathstar and LSD strains I'm growing.


----------



## TheOrganic (Sep 25, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I loved my DIY filter, but have to admit that my Can-Fan is smaller
> yet doing a better job.
> 
> The cost of the carbon alone will be half the cost you would have paid.
> ...


I got a buddy that wants to make one. What carbon did you buy? And were? thanks


----------



## Javadog (Sep 25, 2013)

When you go to buy the carbon, you realize where the money goes
when you purchase a pre-built model. It is not cheap. 

Do a lot of research for a best price online.

Maybe someone can beat what I found? (I have to believe so ;0)

I bought Acurel Activated Carbon Pellets from amazon, in 3 lb bags for $6.47 each. 
This price does not seem available at this time.

Actually this is the best prices, per pound, but the shipping is nuts.
(go to Acurel's site and find a local reseller. That is the best route)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## JonnyAppleSeed420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Have you guys seen this? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-3G-hr-CE-Approval-Air-Purifier-Smoke-Eliminator-Portable-Ozonator/626517208.html I was servicing a grow and saw this little box in the corner of his work area, turns out it was purifying the whole house air! Seemed to work fine as his house was...well normal. Its a monster grow though. I also have seen these being used more and more http://www.planetnatural.com/product/uvonair-ultraviolet-ozonators/ as room deodorizers. A little pricy for what's there, but maybe for a stealth grow or something? All I know is wherever I go if they are using an ozonator they are not fighting smell. _JAS _


----------



## max420thc (Sep 29, 2013)

JonnyAppleSeed420 said:


> Have you guys seen this? http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-3G-hr-CE-Approval-Air-Purifier-Smoke-Eliminator-Portable-Ozonator/626517208.html I was servicing a grow and saw this little box in the corner of his work area, turns out it was purifying the whole house air! Seemed to work fine as his house was...well normal. Its a monster grow though. I also have seen these being used more and more http://www.planetnatural.com/product/uvonair-ultraviolet-ozonators/ as room deodorizers. A little pricy for what's there, but maybe for a stealth grow or something? All I know is wherever I go if they are using an ozonator they are not fighting smell. _JAS _


Ive go two o zone generators they work great.Just wipe the bulbs and fans down from time to time and no one would ever know you have a grow around.I was using some ONA too.i like the stuff but if you get it around your plants YOU WILL KILL THE SMELL RIGHT ON THE PLANT WITH IT.


----------



## AlBundy (Oct 2, 2013)

I once read a post on a different forum where his grow was near a floor drain so he obtained a small blower unit and ducted it straight down the floor drain into the sanitary sewer. Untraceable to say the least.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 2, 2013)

Hmmmm...I believe that they typical "trap" system might make
this problematic in many installations.

Not a plumber though....

JD


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Oct 2, 2013)

ozone machines give me a headache and they smell funny. They arent all that healthy for you. The real ones are banned in california (not that that means shit, treehugging shitbags) You can only get thee little car sized ones that dont work anyway.
They can damage electronic equipment as well. I think they eat at the wiring but that could be hearsay and conjecture.
But they do kill some smell Ill give them that.

And the venting into the sewage would only work in some ratass third world country.
He in the first world we put in U traps to keep the smell of human fecal matter from permeating the house. Rwanda maybe not so much...


----------



## jela10 (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's the way to use ozone...buy a "Big Blue" and put it inline with your exhaust....I got the 4"x20" model but have never installed it as I fixed my original problem (perforated vent line)...I did use it to disinfect the tent after a white-fly infestation. Just hooked up a 4" duct booster to it it and set it in there for an hour. Smelled like a lightening storm in the tent for days but there was never a bug again. I heard these things are used by car dealers to rid the cigarette smoke damage from upholstery. The Big Blue is powerful and when placed in the exhaust line will never hamper the grow environment. Just watch where the exhaust it vented to, as that area is gonna smell "different" to someone suspicious. It should dissipate faster as a gas than typical air loaded with turpenes.
http://www.blueairproducts.com/


----------



## Cascadian (Oct 8, 2013)

I just found this thread after posting my simple, cheap, and fast to construct carbon filter idea. It would only work for small grows. I used it in a veg room that was getting very stinky. It works well though some may take issue with the use of cardboard. 3 items to construct, under $20. 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/735566-simple-easy-cheap-diy-carbon.html


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2013)

I can add that this DIY Filter also works.

I made one.

I must report that I have since bought a Fan Can and it outperforms 
my own built filter. It was still an interesting experience.

Take care,

JD


----------



## Reloader (Oct 10, 2013)

I like these, great price & they work awesome. They have been lasting me almost 2 years. I just rotate the old ones out to my veg room. You can flip the flange and turn the filter over to tap into any unused carbon. I vent mine into my attic & out attic vent.

http://www.gothamhydroponics.com/air-purification-odor-control.html


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2013)

Those are great prices. I would love to find a local reseller, to avoid
the cost of shipping.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## Reloader (Oct 10, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Those are great prices. I would love to find a local reseller, to avoid
> the cost of shipping.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> ...


Those prices include free shipping. My local store is outrageous on all his prices. For example an 8 filter that I bought online for $110, he wants $225. 8' Hydrofarm fan I can buy new on Ebay for $100 free shipping, he wants $180 & his bulbs are just through the roof. He does good business though(amazing) I only buy soil there.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 10, 2013)

Reloader said:


> *Those prices include free shipping.* My local store is outrageous on all his prices. For example an 8 filter that I bought online for $110, he wants $225. 8' Hydrofarm fan I can buy new on Ebay for $100 free shipping, he wants $180 & his bulbs are just through the roof. He does good business though(amazing) I only buy soil there.


Noted. Thanks!

JD


----------



## nummy (Oct 11, 2013)

When do pants start to omit strong odor? Im a new indoor grower (in a townhouse). At what point wil odor become an issue for me?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 11, 2013)

> *When do pants start to omit strong odor?*


When you fart?

LOL, well, it depends on the breed.

Other factors like the soil, the temp, etc can be a factor.

I have found that it does not get really bad until a few 
week into flowering and dangerous :0) after week 6 or 7.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## nummy (Oct 11, 2013)

Javadog said:


> When you fart?
> 
> LOL, well, it depends on the breed.
> 
> ...


LMAO... They r NL and only cpl weeks n2 flowering. I suppose I have a while b4 I need to worry bout the smell. Thnx


----------



## Reloader (Oct 11, 2013)

nummy said:


> When do pants start to omit strong odor? Im a new indoor grower (in a townhouse). At what point wil odor become an issue for me?


You will want to get a filter asap. You are used to the smell & can't notice it like someone who has not been around it. If you can even smell a hint, it stinks. I don't skimp on this part of growing. I pony up & pay for a good filter, & they last like a year and half to 2 yrs.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 12, 2013)

LOL, or go even further an imagine that you are the Cop.

I would fucking know, I can tell you that. This is what drives me.

Reloader is spot on: if you get the hint of a whiff of a scent, then 
someone else, someone not so acclimated to the scent, will smell
a riot.

As usually new teetotalers are the worst. 

Filters work. You will rock.

JD


----------



## 100Lights (Oct 19, 2013)

Due to the sheer size of our operation we just run ozone into our vents and it works fine! Ozone has worked great for large facilities up here for years and seems to be the go to for the large commercial ventures!


----------



## bluerock (Oct 30, 2013)

I bought one of the ONA automatic mist dispensers. At a pre-set interval, it will spray a quick burst of aerosol. Good idea, but the dispenser itself is a piece of crap. By poor design, the spray head for the can will gradually move to the side over time and the spray will not exit the dispenser. Probably it can be jerry-rigged to prevent this, but I prefer products that work properly without jerry-rigging. Anybody know of a dispenser that is reliably designed?


----------



## GrowersWarehouse (Nov 8, 2013)

Ozone generators work but ozone O3 can be harmful to plants in huge amounts so make sure you are exhausting the O3 out generally the only people who use ozone generators are huge farmers in city settings and they attach an inline ozone generator to their carbon filter to make sure the air being exhausted is fully deodorized.


----------



## GrowersWarehouse (Nov 8, 2013)

Put a piece of cardboard under your can in the dispenser it will make it fit tighter. I know it's jerry rigging it but ONA sprays are just so much more potent than their competition.


----------



## bluerock (Nov 9, 2013)

GrowersWarehouse said:


> Put a piece of cardboard under your can in the dispenser it will make it fit tighter. I know it's jerry rigging it but ONA sprays are just so much more potent than their competition.


I think cardboard under the can would raise the height and thereby affect the spray "dose". What I wound up doing was just taking a small piece of duct tape and taping the bottom of the can to the unit housing. This prevents rotational movement and keeps the nozzle pointed correctly. Thanks anyways. (Note to potential users: don't use the worthless included "sticky pad" to hang the unit. Put a screw in the drywall and hang it from that.)


----------



## Just paranoid (Nov 17, 2013)

how strong an odor will the *OZN-1 Ozone Generator deal with? would it take care of skunk like bud?
*


----------



## dampdarkceller (Nov 18, 2013)

i use ona liquid in my humidifier anyone else do this?


----------



## bluerock (Nov 19, 2013)

UV light type ozone generator question: Al B. Fuct has stated that ozone can actually kill the odor directly on the buds, which he considered to a be a bad thing. Well, that's exactly what I want. Question is, does this level of ozone production affect the potency of the buds? I wouldn't think so, but I have never used an ozone generator of any type before.


----------



## bluerock (Nov 24, 2013)

Lacking any feedback, I went ahead and bought a 5,000^3 UV ozone generator and am going to bombard my plants with ozone around the clock. This will be part of a three-pronged approach using Mountain Air carbon filter, ONA time-mist dispenser, and ozone generator. If all that doesn't eliminate the odor issue, I will find another hobby.


----------



## budman111 (Nov 25, 2013)

bluerock said:


> am going to bombard my plants with ozone around the clock.


Depending on the size of the room it maybe too much, you can put it on a timer though.



bluerock said:


> If all that doesn't eliminate the odor issue, I will find another hobby.


There is none as rewarding.


----------



## thedude27 (Nov 26, 2013)

bluerock said:


> Lacking any feedback, I went ahead and bought a 5,000^3 UV ozone generator and am going to bombard my plants with ozone around the clock. This will be part of a three-pronged approach using Mountain Air carbon filter, ONA time-mist dispenser, and ozone generator. If all that doesn't eliminate the odor issue, I will find another hobby.


Too much O3 in the tent will damage plants (you will get a bunch of small brown spots if I remember correctly). If you dont want shit to smell I HIGHLY recommend one of theses: http://www.blueairproducts.com/ I have one on outgoing vent line, (I run 2000 watts medical grow) with only ONE light (out of 3) turned on, I can literally dump the exhaust into my basement (I have plumbed outside vent, but discovered this by accident when a hose disconnected and it actually smelled less since I have a dry booth there) and not smell anything (well very faint o3 smell). I actually run this way in the winter to save on heating bills. If the power goes out in my house and I dont hook up anything to a generator, in one hour my entire house (4800sqft) smells like snoop dogg came over for a pot smoking contest so its doing a serious amount of work. I also have a carbon prefilter, which worked "ok" but the added ozone made zero smell. I've had ppl painting the outside of my house a foot or 2 from the vent and nobody can tell. Ozone is amazing when used correctly(need a decently long run of duct to insure adequate contact time).


----------



## qroox (Nov 29, 2013)

GreenGold said:


> I have activated charcoal in my ac's intake, then ducted back into the flower room
> works good for smell but I use it mostly to control temps
> 
> the pics are without the intake box, which has the charcoal in it with a duct back into the flowing room


there is always enough ductape


----------



## PopaShank (Jan 4, 2014)

I grew some Jock Horror in my closet, and tapped into a drain vent pipe and blew the air out the roof, BIG mistake! My neighbors thought I was raising a herd of skunks in here! I'm trying some Blue Mystic because the seed bank claims they have a neutral smell while growing. I'm curious as to the potency of a strain that doesn't stink. In past experience, the more the smell, the better the buzz. I hope this strain proves that theory wrong. I'm attaching some pics of good ole stinky Jock Horror, ahh the memories... Me and my wife both stayed mellow for several months from 2 plants!
View attachment 2950931


----------



## PopaShank (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm thinking about investing in an activated charcoal filter for my closet grow area, that is if the strain I'm trying now doesn't live up to its promises, to be potent and not smell while growing.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Pot smells usually. A carbon filter will help a lot. Good luck, JD


----------



## PopaShank (Jan 5, 2014)

Growing Blue Mystic auto flower, I've got a 400watt MH and a 400watt HPS. With a regular flowering plant, I knew what to do, MH during veg, 24hours/day, then during flower stage, HPS 12/12 on/off. Duh. 
But what about auto flower, I've heard 18/6 is best, but should I use both MH and HPS? Or is 800watts for 4 plants in a closet too much?


----------



## pthang (Jan 6, 2014)

sorry i dont have time to read all the 73 pages just read first one
but did anyone mention any air purificator? 
id love to use one as it would not be complicated if it works well to finish my grow, if its bad then id have no choice to turn into ona gel
will use DIY carbon filters on next grows

ty for answering


----------



## PopaShank (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm like you, I don't want to read the whole thing, what is the DIY way to make an air filter? I'm going to need one, really bad here shortly, right now my ladies are in veg stage, and not stinking, but when they start turning, I'll have to have one. Last round made the place smell like a massacre of skunks that was obvious to anyone even driving by!


----------



## geekstang (Jan 16, 2014)

My apologies if this has been talked about, I did search.

I have a 54inx36inx84in flowering tent. Originally I was going to do a 6in Vortex, carbon filter, duct silencer then insulated ducting out to the attic.
Now shopping I see a 6 in vortex S line quiet motor with a carbon filter that is %50 cheaper.
The s-line is 347 cfm and standard vortex is 449 cfm. Based of internet theory one can do Required Fan size (CFM) = (Volume of Active Growing Space) x 1.33. Redneck mathsays about 140. From what I gather this may be a option without needing the duct silencer. Space is tight.


----------



## bluerock (Jan 18, 2014)

thedude27 said:


> Too much O3 in the tent will damage plants (you will get a bunch of small brown spots if I remember correctly). If you dont want shit to smell I HIGHLY recommend one of theses: http://www.blueairproducts.com/ I have one on outgoing vent line, (I run 2000 watts medical grow) with only ONE light (out of 3) turned on, I can literally dump the exhaust into my basement (I have plumbed outside vent, but discovered this by accident when a hose disconnected and it actually smelled less since I have a dry booth there) and not smell anything (well very faint o3 smell). I actually run this way in the winter to save on heating bills. If the power goes out in my house and I dont hook up anything to a generator, in one hour my entire house (4800sqft) smells like snoop dogg came over for a pot smoking contest so its doing a serious amount of work. I also have a carbon prefilter, which worked "ok" but the added ozone made zero smell. I've had ppl painting the outside of my house a foot or 2 from the vent and nobody can tell. Ozone is amazing when used correctly(need a decently long run of duct to insure adequate contact time).


 Thanks for the info thedude27. I believe the plant damage you are describing is caused by nitric acid which is only an issue with the CD type ozone generator. Anyways, I had to put off using the ozone generator until just a few days ago. I am using the unit next to an unsealed closet and there is no way to vent the ozone anywhere. The unit kills the odor but it is overkill and I am trying to dial in a lower output by using a timer. At the moment I am using a 15 minute minimum timer and it smells like 15 minutes may be too long for an "ON" cycle. Looks like am going to have to switch to a 1 minute minimum digital timer.

If anybody has experience with dialing in the "ON" time of a 5000^3' ozonator for areas less than the output specs, I'd be glad to learn of your findings.


----------



## Macto (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello guys I have a question! I was looking at cheap carbon filters online and stumbled across Rhino Pro Filters, I noticed they don't come with those pre-filters, is it necessary to get them with Rhino Pro Filters?? I don't mind buying it, just wanna know if it's a must, thank you happy growing everyone


----------



## lushgreen (Jan 30, 2014)

The pre filter is the same stuff they use in reverse cycle air conditioner filters. I can't see it causing problems not having it on there unless you have a dusty environment or the carbon is not properly contained in the filter. 
The main thing is the activated carbon, that's what takes the stank out.


----------



## Macto (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks lushgreen


----------



## mrgrynch (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi.. first-time grower. I have a 4x2x5 grow tent I am setting up in a closet in my basement. I have a carbon filter and am looking into ducting the output. I would REALLY rather not have to install a duct vent on the exterior of the house, and the room outside the closet is quite large. My question is, assuming I am using the correct fan/filter combination, will there be any smell if I duct the output into the larger room?

Thanks!


----------



## PopaShank (Feb 13, 2014)

mrgrynch said:


> Hi.. first-time grower. I have a 4x2x5 grow tent I am setting up in a closet in my basement. I have a carbon filter and am looking into ducting the output. I would REALLY rather not have to install a duct vent on the exterior of the house, and the room outside the closet is quite large. My question is, assuming I am using the correct fan/filter combination, will there be any smell if I duct the output into the larger room?
> 
> Thanks!


I use my closet, about the same size as you described, I just got a carbon filter and fan, and I don't use any duct at all on it. I kill 2 birds with 1 stone with it, and have it blowing on my plants. I keep the doors closed, but it is by no means sealed, and the filter controls all of the smell so far. When my girls first started to flower, they started to stink up the house, but since I put the filter in there, it's pretty much gone, 95% anyway. I do suggest getting a big filter. I get 95% control out of a 4" X 12" with a 250CFM fan, so I bet if I'd gotten a bigger one it would control it completely. Good luck and happy growing!


----------



## mrgrynch (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks! I suppose I can try it and ultimately vent outdoors if it doesn't work.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Feb 15, 2014)

I use a 12" fan on a 12" x 39" phat filter to scrub room air mostly for when venting stops during lights out. When lights are on I pull air thru the hoods thru blower thru uvonair cd-1200 thru about 15' of 12" duct and out thru wall vent.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry for the delay on the greengator filter write up but I've had some health and personal issues that I've been dealing with. I've been using the filter for going on 6 months now and am very happy with its performance and have virtually no odor coming from my grow area. I have 5 plants in flower most of the time in seperate tents and cabinets and have seperate ventalation on each of them exhausting into a large room. I've got the greengator filter set up on one end of the room and send the exhaust through a duct to the other end of the room so my air moves from one end to the other in a loop. It's doing a great job and I only have a slight odor when in the room and can't smell anything outside of the room. I really like the design features like the magnetic collar with a built in seal where you attach your duct work,easy to change outer pre filter,built in eyelets for hanging and the ability to connect more than one filter together. I plan on using only greengator filters from now on. Took a few pics to show the different components.


----------



## chemo64 (Mar 3, 2014)

Can I ask questions here?


----------



## The Gator (Mar 4, 2014)

captainmorgan said:


> Sorry for the delay on the greengator filter write up but I've had some health and personal issues that I've been dealing with. I've been using the filter for going on 6 months now and am very happy with its performance and have virtually no odor coming from my grow area. I have 5 plants in flower most of the time in seperate tents and cabinets and have seperate ventalation on each of them exhausting into a large room. I've got the greengator filter set up on one end of the room and send the exhaust through a duct to the other end of the room so my air moves from one end to the other in a loop. It's doing a great job and I only have a slight odor when in the room and can't smell anything outside of the room. I really like the design features like the magnetic collar with a built in seal where you attach your duct work,easy to change outer pre filter,built in eyelets for hanging and the ability to connect more than one filter together. I plan on using only greengator filters from now on. Took a few pics to show the different components.


Captain Morgan, sorry to hear you haven't been feeling good hope everything works out. Great to hear the filter is working out for you! Check out our blog, were starting to get some great reviews. http://greengatorfilters.com/blog/


----------



## baton20 (Mar 4, 2014)

chemo64 said:


> Can I ask questions here?



u just did


----------



## GSchwartz (Mar 6, 2014)

Do carbon filters need to be changed every year? I have been running mine for like 3 years non-stop and it still works great...


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 7, 2014)

GSchwartz said:


> Do carbon filters need to be changed every year? I have been running mine for like 3 years non-stop and it still works great...


In most cases,no. It depends on many things like is it sized properly to the area it's scrubbing,temps,humidity,and other particles in the air like dust. If everything is in the proper range you should get at least 2 years with a quality filter in my opinion. If your drawing in air from a outside source it's always a good idea to add a prefilter to the intake.


----------



## Calyx541 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a 12" Big Blue Ozone generator that kicks serious ass. It works really well


----------



## The Gator (Apr 9, 2014)

GSchwartz said:


> Do carbon filters need to be changed every year? I have been running mine for like 3 years non-stop and it still works great...





captainmorgan said:


> In most cases,no. It depends on many things like is it sized properly to the area it's scrubbing,temps,humidity,and other particles in the air like dust. If everything is in the proper range you should get at least 2 years with a quality filter in my opinion. If your drawing in air from a outside source it's always a good idea to add a prefilter to the intake.


Captain Morgan is absolutely right, there are many things that go into filter life. Most filters will last about 18 months to 2 years depending upon the number of plants, odor type, and carbon density (also if you use a pre-filter or not, dust and particulate can clog your carbon). As you learn more about filtration you will get into Mass Transfer Zones, Static, and Airflow. Those will give you a greater indication of how well your filter will work in your specific environment. Im a filter nut so feel free to ask any other question you may have


----------



## thump easy (Apr 25, 2014)

Calyx541 said:


> I have a 12" Big Blue Ozone generator that kicks serious ass. It works really well


Be carefully the third molecule will tear up you lung tissue very toxic I got 2 of them I don't use anymore.. Every round I buy charcoal n refill my filters tap out the taps n nut n bolt it back together for ever new clean air..


----------



## greenmonster19 (Apr 26, 2014)

What filter would be best with this fan? http://www.amazon.com/LEDwholesalers-GYO2402-6-Inch-Hydroponic-Booster/dp/B003YFADW8/ref=pd_sim_lg_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=01TMH5P0DQX1PNVAV1K8


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Apr 26, 2014)

Scrubber exhaust = No more odor. Use a big enough fan to exhaust your size room. If anything use 2 small ones. there are calculations on what cfm fan to use on the scrubbers as well. I always use an 8inch fan, in combination with a 4 foot. scrubber. seems to do the job. have 2 rooms, 1 is 16'x20'. and the other is 16'x16'. each room has 1 8inch max can fan. and a 4foot scrubber. no smells =) also i have negative pressure in both rooms, so there isnt a smell leaking out. pretty awesome really!


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 26, 2014)

If this has already been addressed I apologize.

I read a post where the gent claimed that a carbon filter could be put in an oven, baked for a while and re-used. Has anyone here had experience with this?
The tek on this is that voc's are heated off and the filter is good to go.

Thank-you. Great thread by the way.


----------



## The Gator (Apr 28, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> If this has already been addressed I apologize.
> 
> I read a post where the gent claimed that a carbon filter could be put in an oven, baked for a while and re-used. Has anyone here had experience with this?
> The tek on this is that voc's are heated off and the filter is good to go.
> ...


The truth about Re Activating carbon… there are several methods used to reactive (remove the trapped volatiles / odors) carbon, All of them are highly engineered processes. The proper method for reactivating carbon from a garden environment would be high temperature oxidation in a specialized industrial reactivation kiln. A reactivation Kiln thermally burns off the trapped volatiles at temperatures reaching 1750°F(960°C) with controlled levels of moisture and very low oxygen levels. The process can be dangerous and requires specially licensed facilities and highly trained operators to ensure environmental compliance and safe operation.

Let me know if you have any more questions and ill do my best to help.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 28, 2014)

The Gator said:


> The truth about Re Activating carbon.. The process can be dangerous and requires specially licensed facilities and highly trained operators to ensure environmental compliance and safe operation.
> Let me know if you have any more questions and ill do my best to help.


Thank you Gator
Wow. Those temps sound like the process has an inherent risk of spontaneous combustion: 'don't try this at home kids'.
A far cry from turning a kitchen oven on, heating it to 400F, letting the carbon 'bake' for a few hours, then cool and being good to go.
Strange, the guy who made this claim was not a bragger (in the sense of how he came across in his post) and, if I'm remembering this right, seemed to have done it a few times.
Hmm..will have to read up a bit on this one it seems.

As far as carbon is concerned, am i correct in saying there are 2 basic types: extruded pellets vs granulated coco? that's my impression. I could be wrong.
What do you think Gator?
Anyone else care to chime in?


----------



## The Gator (Apr 28, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Thank you Gator
> Wow. Those temps sound like the process has an inherent risk of spontaneous combustion: 'don't try this at home kids'.
> A far cry from turning a kitchen oven on, heating it to 400F, letting the carbon 'bake' for a few hours, then cool and being good to go.
> Strange, the guy who made this claim was not a bragger (in the sense of how he came across in his post) and, if I'm remembering this right, seemed to have done it a few times.
> Hmm..will have to read up a bit on this one it seems.


His method works to break the surface of the weakest bonds, and does not affect the stronger bonds. This surface break also allows the odors that he just trapped to then be realesed into his house again, which could potentially be bad depending upon what the smell is. I have added a link to a very quick overview on the 4 types of bonds and also instructions on how to identify them, very broad but gives a beginning understanding

http://www.ehow.com/how_11415535_can-determine-molecule-higher-boiling-point.html



killemsoftly said:


> As far as carbon is concerned, am i correct in saying there are 2 basic types: extruded pellets vs granulated coco? that's my impression. I could be wrong.
> What do you think Gator?


Coal and coconut shell are the two types most common other include bone and wood based. All types have there advantages and disadvantages based on application.　Unlike most common filter manufacturers, We use a custom blend of carbons to best address the molecular cocktail found in the indoor growing environment. Not all odor has the same structure so to effectively remove all of the odors you have to make sure your carbon can adsorb the specific odors.

I hope these answers help you out. If you got any more questions, ask away.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 28, 2014)

The Gator said:


> I hope these answers help you out. If you got any more questions, ask away.


This is a very interesting topic and I didn't think it would be. Life's full of surprises. lol
Wondering,even if the 'spent' carbon is emptied from a filter and baked at 500f the heat is, nevertheless, inadequate for our goals? 
Don't worry Gator, I will take a look through those links, they look quite helpful.
For now, if you have a bit of time,I just thought I'd take a stab and see if it could be simplified for any and all organic chemistry bone-heads (myselff included lol). I was also wondering what micron range we are talking about here. I used to know a bit of the typical ones like mold, animal dander, etc. Any chance of a brief summary here?


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 28, 2014)

Just one more question: how does anything on that website have to do with whether or not a VOC - range of none to all - is baked off at 500f or 1200f? It's general science and not really something the averaged guy is going to be able to may sense of and use to answer a specific question imvho.

Sure, science is great. I'll trim my question down to: Can carbon from a filter (Can 33-i believe it's extruded but not the size range) be laid out on a cookie tray, be baked at 500-550 F (typical oven) and achieve any result?


----------



## The Gator (May 7, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> This is a very interesting topic and I didn't think it would be. Life's full of surprises. lol
> Wondering,even if the 'spent' carbon is emptied from a filter and baked at 500f the heat is, nevertheless, inadequate for our goals?
> Don't worry Gator, I will take a look through those links, they look quite helpful.
> For now, if you have a bit of time,I just thought I'd take a stab and see if it could be simplified for any and all organic chemistry bone-heads (myselff included lol). I was also wondering what micron range we are talking about here. I used to know a bit of the typical ones like mold, animal dander, etc. Any chance of a brief summary here?


We are dealing with pores that are less than .1 micron in opening size. You can measure the distance of the actual carbon particles in .1 micron and not even get to the pores. Mold and Animal dander are 100 times the size of these pores, this is why pre-filters are so important. If mold or animal dander gets adsorbed onto the carbon, closing a pore, then you have effectively removed odor capture potential. I have included a picture from http://www.h2odistributors.com/chart-particle-sizes.asp that is a great chart of different particle sizes with their micron sizes.

That being said the micro-pores and macro-pores we are dealing with have a unique way of capturing material. I have included a picture of how a micro-pore adsorbs odor and other particulates. In the picture you will notice a large teal area that is representative of a dust particle in size relation. Anything above the dashed line is representative of a macro-pore and then below is a micro-pore. The materials inside the micro-pore are odor molecules and other materials adsorbed. You will notice that some pore paths have been blocked by large materials, this prevents more materials from coming into the empty space and being adsorbed. That dust particle that is represented by the teal space would completely block off that pore when attached, Pre-Filters are very important to help keep particulates out of your pores.

I know I went into a little more detail but it kind of went along with the micron question



killemsoftly said:


> Just one more question: how does anything on that website have to do with whether or not a VOC - range of none to all - is baked off at 500f or 1200f? It's general science and not really something the averaged guy is going to be able to may sense of and use to answer a specific question imvho.


I was going for a general science answer with that website. Determining VOC’s captured and the range that they become burned off is a complicated process. I used that website as a quick reference guide to give a broad overview that it can be done, and some general steps needed to be taken.



killemsoftly said:


> This is a very interesting topic and I didn't think it would be. Life's full of surprises. lol
> Wondering,even if the 'spent' carbon is emptied from a filter and baked at 500f the heat is, nevertheless, inadequate for our goals?





killemsoftly said:


> Sure, science is great. I'll trim my question down to: Can carbon from a filter (Can 33-i believe it's extruded but not the size range) be laid out on a cookie tray, be baked at 500-550 F (typical oven) and achieve any result?


Im going to answer two questions here since they are similar.

Yes, it will achieve a result, but not a significant one. You will notice that your filter responds better over a few days, and this is for a two reasons. You might have burned off some small particulates that have blocked molecular pores (These would be things like dust, if you don’t use a pre-filter). You have also have been able to crack the open the loosest connections of molecules and allow a little more life. So yes you can get a result, but the life of this result is short. Depending upon the heat, humidity, number of plants, you may get a day or two at most and then your filter will be completely spent.


----------



## redzi (May 9, 2014)

Ona smells just like the commercial stuff they put in gas station bathrooms. I love my carbon filter (Active Air) but you cant really have a conversation in the same room without yelling. It is a basic entry level system with a 13 by 12 inch filter and the blower running $200. I have heard that there are filter canisters that you don't have to run the volume of air as with the Active... but it can be expensive and may not last as long because all it is basically made of is carbon impregnated fabric (the DIY above for $30 uses this...I have seen sheets of the stuff for $40 at HomeDepot). If you go DIY take a look at the filter grade carbon that can be found at Ebay...I had no luck trying to make a smaller filter with the stuff they sell at Petco. If anyone has found carbon sheets that work and are reasonable on Ebay or Amazon give it a plug.


----------



## The Gator (Jun 2, 2014)

redzi said:


> Ona smells just like the commercial stuff they put in gas station bathrooms. I love my carbon filter (Active Air) but you cant really have a conversation in the same room without yelling. It is a basic entry level system with a 13 by 12 inch filter and the blower running $200. I have heard that there are filter canisters that you don't have to run the volume of air as with the Active... but it can be expensive and may not last as long because all it is basically made of is carbon impregnated fabric (the DIY above for $30 uses this...I have seen sheets of the stuff for $40 at HomeDepot). If you go DIY take a look at the filter grade carbon that can be found at Ebay...I had no luck trying to make a smaller filter with the stuff they sell at Petco. If anyone has found carbon sheets that work and are reasonable on Ebay or Amazon give it a plug.


We have a filter that requires less air because of not having a metal mesh. We use bonded activated carbon media and get 100% air contact with the media. If you have any questions please let me know, our website has some great information as well.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 5, 2014)

The Gator said:


> His method works to break the surface of the weakest bonds, and does not affect the stronger bonds. This surface break also allows the odors that he just trapped to then be realesed into his house again, which could potentially be bad depending upon what the smell is. I have added a link to a very quick overview on the 4 types of bonds and also instructions on how to identify them, very broad but gives a beginning understanding
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_11415535_can-determine-molecule-higher-boiling-point.html
> 
> ...



what if you are in the desert and its 110 degrees in the daytime and 80 at night everyday and the filter sat in the trunk of the car for 3 days parked under the sun... or it sits outside.. Very low humidity. for baking carbon.

or how would you go about replacing carbon


----------



## The Gator (Jun 5, 2014)

hyroot said:


> what if you are in the desert and its 110 degrees in the daytime and 80 at night everyday and the filter sat in the trunk of the car for 3 days parked under the sun... or it sits outside.. Very low humidity. for baking carbon.
> 
> or how would you go about replacing carbon


Sadly the desert heat is not enough. We are talking 1750 degrees Fahrenheit in a drum kiln that has a small amount of air in it, and then periodic bursts of 3 to 5 pounds of steam a minute.

You can go about replacing carbon in some filters, you just need to open it and remove the old carbon. Here is the kicker, not all replacement carbon is created equal. Make sure that the carbon you buy is geared for Hydroponic odor removal. We do sell replacement carbon on our site, and many stores carry it or have it on their sites.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 5, 2014)

The Gator said:


> Sadly the desert heat is not enough. We are talking 1750 degrees Fahrenheit in a drum kiln that has a small amount of air in it, and then periodic bursts of 3 to 5 pounds of steam a minute.
> 
> You can go about replacing carbon in some filters, you just need to open it and remove the old carbon. Here is the kicker, not all replacement carbon is created equal. Make sure that the carbon you buy is geared for Hydroponic odor removal. We do sell replacement carbon on our site, and many stores carry it or have it on their sites.



i had a kiln 10 years ago when I used to blow glass. sold it for 1/4 of what I paid for it.


----------



## The Gator (Jun 5, 2014)

hyroot said:


> i had a kiln 10 years ago when I used to blow glass. sold it for 1/4 of what I paid for it.


Wow, most people never get access to those. If you still had it you would be the RIU king of carbon renewal. Its awesome that you used to blow glass. I have seen those guys at the Renaissance Fair that happens in Bristol every year, i have mad respect for their skills.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 5, 2014)

The Gator said:


> Wow, most people never get access to those. If you still had it you would be the RIU king of carbon renewal. Its awesome that you used to blow glass. I have seen those guys at the Renaissance Fair that happens in Bristol every year, i have mad respect for their skills.



back then it was a really tight knit circle of blowers and shops. So if you got bad mouthed by another shop or blower. You were done. I had a friend that hooked me up with another blower before i had learned from the headeez crew. I sold glass of another blower. My friend was so pissed that i made more sales than him with their glass and my glass. and he pulled some shady shit behind my back and got me cut out pretty much. So i sold all my equipment after a year of trying to get back in the door.. this was in 2000 - 2002... I paid 3500 for the kiln and sold it for $800. Its a completely different industry now than it was back then..


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 5, 2014)

Totally off topic but gator are you talking about the renaissance faire in kenosha, wi? I know they are all over but that is the only one i know of that goes by bristol. Just curious

Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## The Gator (Jun 5, 2014)

hyroot said:


> back then it was a really tight knit circle of blowers and shops. So if you got bad mouthed by another shop or blower. You were done. I had a friend that hooked me up with another blower before i had learned from the headeez crew. I sold glass of another blower. My friend was so pissed that i made more sales than him with their glass and my glass. and he pulled some shady shit behind my back and got me cut out pretty much. So i sold all my equipment after a year of trying to get back in the door.. this was in 2000 - 2002... I paid 3500 for the kiln and sold it for $800. Its a completely different industry now than it was back then..


Im sorry to hear that. I wish people could let people be amazing and respect them for being able to do well in something they love. I hope it didnt sour your taste for it too bad, its an amazing skill


natro.hydro said:


> Totally off topic but gator are you talking about the renaissance faire in kenosha, wi? I know they are all over but that is the only one i know of that goes by bristol. Just curious
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


Sounds like the one to me, its just past the Wisconsin and Illinois border right? My fiance and i go up every year, its kinda a tradition now.


----------



## hyroot (Jun 5, 2014)

The Gator said:


> Im sorry to hear that. I wish people could let people be amazing and respect them for being able to do well in something they love. I hope it didnt sour your taste for it too bad, its an amazing skill
> 
> 
> Sounds like the one to me, its just past the Wisconsin and Illinois border right? My fiance and i go up every year, its kinda a tradition now.



i havent even attempted it since then. Never bought new equipment. I'm sure after a couple months of working at it. I would be good again.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 5, 2014)

The Gator said:


> Sounds like the one to me, its just past the Wisconsin and Illinois border right? My fiance and i go up every year, its kinda a tradition now.


Yup that be the one. I used to go every year with my grandfather before he passed a while back. Went with my brother last year but it sucked cus it rained and he was half in the bag so it was like baby sitting lol. Small world huh, those mushrooms they sell are prob my favorite thing about that place.


Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## The Gator (Jun 5, 2014)

hyroot said:


> i havent even attempted it since then. Never bought new equipment. I'm sure after a couple months of working at it. I would be good again.


Im sorry to hear that. I hope you get that chance to do that again someday



natro.hydro said:


> Yup that be the one. I used to go every year with my grandfather before he passed a while back. Went with my brother last year but it sucked cus it rained and he was half in the bag so it was like baby sitting lol. Small world huh, those mushrooms they sell are prob my favorite thing about that place.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


Lol i love everything there! Last year was rainy, we got rained out the last hour of our visit, wasnt fun. The morning was still nice though


----------



## Hablamos (Jun 21, 2014)

The stupid pricey unscealed cooled reflector and ducting fits/elbow filter connection is the next big thing to watch after the Filter. the smoke test is always good to make sure the reflector does'nt suck unfiltred air.. Alotttt of them are clearly not made for scealed setup. i remember my first Silverstars who was 50% ductaped . 

Melonhead is the shit!!!!


----------



## LifeisAx3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience with a Uvonair 1000....just don't know how long I should leave it on and if I should place it directly in my grow tent. Thank you in advance


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Aug 11, 2014)

LifeisAx3 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with a Uvonair 1000....just don't know how long I should leave it on and if I should place it directly in my grow tent. Thank you in advance


Ozone is bad for you and your plants.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, IIRC, this sort of in-line unit is supposed to be inserted 
into your air-flow after the tent but before exhausting.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 22, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Ozone is bad for you and your plants.


young/small plants especially are vulnerable to ozone
i guess the younger more delicate leaves can suffer very quickly from ozone damage
even from small generators 200/300 mg/h
i have seen smaller plants lose most of their leaves in less than a week after just a few hours exposure to ozone
ironically the smell of ozone fried plants is one to never forget

i avoid using ozone until the plants are larger/mature 3rd/4th week of flower which is when the odour is more of an issue anyway
i do still see a slight bit of damage to some leaves but this is minimal
more damage is likely to occur from a incorrectly positioned floor fan flapping leaves around causing wind damage

peace


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Aug 23, 2014)

@skunkd0c it's best to use ozone as an inline treatment in conjunction with negative pressure. Exhaust outdoors.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 24, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> @skunkd0c it's best to use ozone as an inline treatment in conjunction with negative pressure. Exhaust outdoors.


 i have found that ozone is not necessary in the ducting for my situation 
i vent from room to room i am able to smell the output directly it is odorless
if the carbon filter is not removing all the smell at the output of the extractor system i would suggest improving the carbon filter itself rather than using ozone 
with enough negative pressure from very powerful fans and a practically sealed room i would not use the ozone, this level of extraction is not practical for my situation

i find ozone works best to keep the little leaks within the house i have at a more manageable level
also it can be used for smaller grows without any filter to keep the smell at a manageable level 
when i enter the grow room opening the door of the room is enough to fill the house with smell when growing extra smelly strains 
using ozone in the upper level of my house keeps the lower level smell free


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Aug 24, 2014)

Ozone degrades elastomers, accelerates corrosion, and in excess of 5 ppm it's plain unhealthy. See msds linked below. It takes more than 5ppm to fully cope with strong odors.

www.middlesexgases.com/pdf/*msds*/p6219a.pdf


----------



## Javadog (Aug 25, 2014)

I think that using these generators inside ducting that directs the 
outflow out of the building is the proper method for using these with
an indoor grow.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Michiganja Meduana (Aug 27, 2014)

Pine-Sol 

You can put pine sol in the exhaust tube, and it will cover the smell if your filters are wearing out.


----------



## subb (Sep 8, 2014)

Michiganja Meduana said:


> Pine-Sol
> 
> You can put pine sol in the exhaust tube, and it will cover the smell if your filters are wearing out.


Seems more like masking the smell than eliminating it.. would that not just smell like Pine-Sol and Weed after?


----------



## Michiganja Meduana (Sep 9, 2014)

No, just pine sol. It works in a pinch.


----------



## Northern Spark (Sep 27, 2014)

I've got a small grow that I'm going to be using a 45cfm case fan for exhaust into a homemade filter. Just wondering if anyone has used a homemade filter with activated carbon for a small grow and if/or how it worked for smell control. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon-filter-for-micro-grows-zen-style.101248/

This is the guide I followed, so with the exception of a few zip ties to hold it together what you see here is what I have.


----------



## alexjones (Oct 3, 2014)

For my first couple of years I grew many (20+) plants in my basement and the whole house smelled like weed. Sometimes the worse was in late flowering & harvest, but sometimes in veg they created a lot of odor and when working on the plants too. Tried using candles, Ozium, and ONA with limited success. Candles are nice, walking around the house and spraying Ozium worked on occasions, having ONA in jars throughout the house was ok, but it was a pain in the ass, expensive, and the results were just ok. 

When I created negative pressure in my grow rooms and exhausted the air outside the house almost all the odor issues were resolved, and could wear clothes that didn't smell like weed. The problem with not scrubbing the air was anyone coming to the house could smell it from the driveway much easier. Negative pressure with pulling air out thru carbon filter (Phresh) resolved 99% of odor issues. 

ONA is used to address the 1% issue, only as a temporary situation when needed.

The problem is I have to exhaust air out all the time or odor becomes a problem  So my exhaust fan run 24 hours a day while I'm growing.


----------



## tuvietnam (Oct 4, 2014)

No one has anything they could add?
-------------------------------------------------------------
ly hon don phuong 
tư vấn ly hôn


----------



## moname (Oct 22, 2014)

Been growing in my house's dirt floor crawl space for over 12 years in a plywood box 400 watt HID and a Dayton 175 cfm blower ducted to my sewer connection clean out running 24/7. Once in a blue moon you can get a sniff outside if it's calm, otherwise no smell at all.


----------



## BrennaBrown (Oct 24, 2014)

This is a great forum guys. Thank you for sharing reliable infos


----------



## tobylazlo (Dec 3, 2014)

Lemon grass is alsoo good. 

I have used it for a smaller grow,with 3 auto's,and instead of eliminating the smell it covers it up.It is really interesting. 

Just pour the essencial oil into a cup,add water (50-50 ratio ) and place slightly under the fan so it blows on the surface of the liquid. 

You may have to add more oil every 2-3 weeks.Depsending on the strain


----------



## tobylazlo (Dec 3, 2014)

Lemon grass is alsoo good. 

I have used it for a smaller grow,with 3 auto's,and instead of eliminating the smell it covers it up.It is really interesting. 

Just pour the essencial oil into a cup,add water (50-50 ratio ) and place slightly under the fan so it blows on the surface of the liquid. 

You may have to add more oil every 2-3 weeks.Depsending on the strain


----------



## spandy (Dec 5, 2014)

if you are not exhausting to the outside world, in most cases you are gonna half issues.


----------



## Kip3000 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a small 36"x20"x60" tent downstairs. I have a carbon filter inside the tent with 4" flexible duct running to a conveniently located unused exhaust duct in my chimney. I run a 4" inline fan 24/7 out of the tent and the negative pressure is perfect for control. My grow boxes, however, are a different story. I use them for propagation in a perpetual type of grow but i think i may have to stop until it gets warmer outside and I can do the smellier jobs associated with my meds in a more suitable place. I think I will have enough product from my current grow to last me until it gets warmer outdoors.


----------



## mikeymike83 (Jan 20, 2015)

I was wondering if this would affect my plants. I have a 4ft tall 5ft wide and 2ft deep grow tent. I am using the ona gel outside my grow tent but not inside. stuff seems to be working, smell is down quite a bit. I just want to know if I left this near my tent with the window flaps open for fresh air would the plant and bud be affected from the ona gel? any feedback would help thanks


----------



## mikeymike83 (Jan 20, 2015)

I was wondering if this would affect my plants. I have a 4ft tall 5ft wide and 2ft deep grow tent. I am using the ona gel outside my grow tent but not inside. stuff seems to be working, smell is down quite a bit. I just want to know if I left this near my tent with the window flaps open for fresh air would the plant and bud be affected from the ona gel? any feedback would help thanks


----------



## listmann (Jan 20, 2015)

alexjones said:


> The problem is I have to exhaust air out all the time or odor becomes a problem  So my exhaust fan run 24 hours a day while I'm growing.


Why is that a problem? So does mine it has to... I have neighbours 

I figured i had to use carbon filters first off though so i never had ur problem. I use CAN filters.

But even if i didn't use filters the exchaust would have to run constantly or the RH would get mad high during night periods


----------



## Kip3000 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have read a good deal about the ona gel and the majority of threads that I've seen do recommend that the ona block not be used in close proximity to your meds. 
It's really up to you of course.


----------



## uzerneims (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey!
What do you think about Negative ION Air purifier?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AC220V-negative-ion-anion-generator-purifier-Oxygen-Bar-DIY-air-condition-fresh-/391024720317?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0ae3b9bd

It could work for small micro grow, installed in duct...


----------



## Javadog (Feb 4, 2015)

I am not sure. I can tell you that NIGs clean the air.

(seem to make stuff clump together and fall out of the air)

I have not noticed them removing smells though, but this
stands to reason.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## purplelicious (Feb 7, 2015)

I can tell all of you the best way to control odor is a sealed room. People talk about sealed rooms but they never really run a truly sealed room. I however do and have for a very long time. So here is wat you do. For small rooms they sell a portable a/c unit,it has a separate intake, and pulls air from outside the room or tent...https://www.sunlightsupply.com/shop/bycategory/ac-dehumidification-humidification/ideal-air-dual-hose-air-conditioner-12,000-btu ....they tend to sell the best ones on hydro websites. I wonder why? And as far as going bigger, stick to a/c just go for one that fits your room. Use a highest btu dual port or a mini split for a medium to large room, like 4 to 8 lights. Use a full size unit, like a 2 or 3 ton for a large to very large room 8k watt and up, and mount the air handler so the return vent is pulling in air from inside the grow room. If you have sealed hoods that pull in fresh air, you could possibly be leaking odors from your room through your lights, they are not air tight I assure you. I suggest hoods with no vents like adjustawing or agrotech magnum. If you do run a vented light, you have to filter the air coming in and leaving the room, and still like I said the hoods really are not sealed 100% and the filters are not 100% So save the money you would spend on expensive hoods with glass,ducting,vortex inline fans,odor gels, and whatever else you would try and still probably have smell issues and heat issues. Use a dehumidifier, although the a/c will dry out the air, it is best to keep it as consistent as possible. Finally throw in a air scrubber suitable to the size of your room,just set a single vortex fan right on top of a carbon filter scrubber and set it in the corner of your room or hang it up. This will create a vacuum pressure environment where only air gets sucked in, no air gets pushed out. I have not used ION filters but if I did I would use the ones with the uvc light that kills bacteria. I have been wanting to try one but my rooms never leak odors, so it would just be for the anti bacterial effect, they even use them to purify water. They also have those lights you can install inside your a/c vent. If you can't control your odors this way then you have some super stanky shit, and I want a cut!


----------



## Javadog (Feb 7, 2015)

Great post. Thanks for the time.


----------



## avnewb (Feb 11, 2015)

purplelicious said:


> This will create a vacuum pressure eironment where only air gets sucked in, no air gets pushed out.


So ur sucking from inside grow room and blowing exhaust outside grow room with ozone generator? Tried to do a sealed room but think im just going to carbon filter maybe ozone generator in exhaust to adjacent unfinished room. Dont think I will need AC. Using Cxa3070 and vero 10 and 29s so heat won't be as much of an issue. Trying to figure it out so I can flower.


----------



## purplelicious (Feb 13, 2015)

avnewb said:


> So ur sucking from inside grow room and blowing exhaust outside grow room with ozone generator? Tried to do a sealed room but think im just going to carbon filter maybe ozone generator in exhaust to adjacent unfinished room. Dont think I will need AC. Using Cxa3070 and vero 10 and 29s so heat won't be as much of an issue. Trying to figure it out so I can flower.


I'm just using a scrubber inside the room. No air is vented out. Most people would say there is no air exchange, or something like that. I'm not trying to exchange air, I want to keep it in. Air will get sucked in or pushed out through every crack and crevice you think is sealed, smell is hard to deal with no matter what you do. If you can run a room without exhausting and it can stay cool,with an internal scrubber, that is the best bet to keep in odors.


----------



## CannaCole (Feb 13, 2015)

Ultimate odor control. Installed after 2 carbon filters and before exhaust fan.


----------



## avnewb (Feb 13, 2015)

Ive got approx 450cuft room split into veg and flower so pretty small.

Tried to do sealed room but not working and still in veg and smell getting out. About to add more lights so would either have to use ac or exhast vent to deal with heat.
Using diy cob leds (cxa3070s, vero 10s and 29s) so heat is not a huge issue. Smell is all I am concerned about and temps will be fine once there is an exhaust.

Plan is to get a Hyper fan and I guess a Phresh carbon filter unless there is something better. Was looking at the green gator filters but price is even more.

Also looked at iPower filters as cheap but read some bad reviews on here.
Also looked at Foothills filters or DIY options but running out of time as need to start flower this week cause plants are getting too tall so just need ti make a decision and buy something.

I think a 6in Hyper fan would work for $142. Could go with 16" or 24" filter for total of $269 or $284 (I would go with 24")

I could do a Y to two filters but fugure cost would go up. I just plan to use pvc pipes with two 90s on each end (with black paint on inside if req) to allow air to flow beteween flower and veg room but not allow light to get thru.

More expensive option would be to go with an 8in Hyper fan run at 30% so approx 200 cfm. Really slow so really quiet. Still prob use more power than the 6in but not really a huge amount anyways (35w vs 75w). It is $176 so with a 24" or 39" phresh filter would be kike $333 or $368. Think 8in would be nice but overkill. The 39in filter would also be nice as I really need there to be no smell as it will be exhausted into adjacent unfinished room. I can put an Ona gel in exhaust like above post if needed. I dont think noise will be an issue with either fan. 

Also do I want any intakes or just allow air to seep in thru cracks. I had planned to use 2in soffets as intake holes.

Have to figure out where to put filter as I cant fit in flower room or will get in the way of light.


----------



## The Gator (Feb 16, 2015)

avnewb said:


> Ive got approx 450cuft room split into veg and flower so pretty small.
> 
> Tried to do sealed room but not working and still in veg and smell getting out. About to add more lights so would either have to use ac or exhast vent to deal with heat.
> Using diy cob leds (cxa3070s, vero 10s and 29s) so heat is not a huge issue. Smell is all I am concerned about and temps will be fine once there is an exhaust.
> ...


You can achieve your odor control needs with a 6" fan with a Green Gator Filter, so you can save some money there. You also can run that 6in fan at a slower CFM and reduce the noise as well, without losing any filter efficiency. I would be careful about putting too many Y connections or bends in your ducting, the more bends and splits, the greater your loss of airflow.

Regardless of which filter you choose or which direction you go, i hope that everything works out for you. Im a filtration nut so let me know if there is anything i can do to help


----------



## Javadog (Feb 16, 2015)

That is true...Gator probably knows all the equivalents....

...I am not recalling them off the top of my head, but they were
things like "a 90 degree bend is like adding 20 feet of length"

Good luck all!

JD

P.S. I have found that there are breeds that make this
problem practically unsolvable. I do a great job...survivable...
....but if the wind is right...to *my* nose...I will get the occasional whiff.


----------



## The Gator (Feb 16, 2015)

Javadog said:


> That is true...Gator probably knows all the equivalents....
> 
> ...I am not recalling them off the top of my head, but they were
> things like "a 90 degree bend is like adding 20 feet of length"
> ...


JD, 

your on the high end but not far off. The variance of adding a 90 degree bend can be anywhere from 10-20ft of extra duct just from the bend. It very heavily depends upon the type of duct you are using.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 24, 2015)

Odor Control. GoPlus Air Purifier and Sterilizer. 

I toggled the idea of getting a carbon filter and fan, but I've used Ozone before and it really does a great job. After doing quite a lot of research, I decided to get this GoPlus Air purifier and Sterilizer from ebay. Its $86.99 shipped. 

What does this do? 

1. It has a 400 CFM internal fan, with 5 settings. It's loud, but moves a good amount of air. Don't believe the ad. It is certainly no where near being whisper quiet. 

2. It has a BIO-UV light that can be turned on or off. What does this do? Kills germs. 

3. Purify mode. I think this feature is what kills mold, mildew, bacteria and cleans other odors from the air. It has 5 settings and off, the manual states at the first setting it will clean an area of 0-500 square feet. At the highest setting(5), it will clean up to 3,500 square feet. The unit has an away function that will set a timer for using the unit at the highest settings. But, the manual states this function should be used only in unoccupied areas. I am pretty sure this is your Ozone Generator function. It has Photo Catalytic Oxidation Technology. And I smell that grassy smell like an ozone generator gives off. 

4. It has an Anion indicator on the display, which indicates the negative generator is on. That generates negative ions to attach to airborne particles and sinks them to the ground. 

5. It has a main power switch on the back of the unit, to disable it for maintenance and a small power button on the front to operate the unit. It also comes with a tiny but, very useful remote. And the display is pretty cool, letting you know how you have your machine set. And the owners manual is pretty clear on how to operate and maintain the unit. 

Cons. 

It is very loud. That's ok with me, so are most fans with some oomph. 

Maintenance. It has preset functions to let you know when it needs cleaning and maintenance. The manual is very good at explaining this. But, I hope it's not too high maintenance. I dunno if this is gonna be a PIA yet. Jury is still out. 

Be careful. Only use the purification settings at the level you need. You don't want to overdo it on the Ozone. 

Conclusions. Right out of the box it is working great in the smoking room on the lowest settings. I smoke cigs and it always smells funky. After about 30 minutes initial use, I walked out of the room with a cigarette still burning in the ash tray. When I came back in the room several moments later it had just a tinge of that grassy smell. No cigarette or other funky odor at all. 

I don't think this would be a great solution inside your grow. But to clean any residual odors, germs, mold, mildew and bacteria, this would be perfect to clean the air just outside of your grow area. I am sure I will move this one around the house where needed at the time. I have some dogs too and they are old and can be stinky. 

I still think a can/fan inside the grow area is the best solution. Just thought I would share this as added air purification/sterilization outside in the more common areas of the house. 

Like I said tho. It's still brand new so.... Not a reco yet. Jury is still out. Shipping was free and very fast too. Let me know if you have any ideas, caveats or whatever. So far I'm loving it. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Air-Purifier-UV-C-Remote-Ozone-Generator-Ionizer-Ozonator-HEPA-Smoke-Remover-/351324718302?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51cc95c4de


----------



## Iamlegend2121 (Apr 25, 2015)

This seems like the place to ask this question. So I have a tent that's 36 wide and 2 feet deep. I have to put the tent in my closet right now their is no where else for it. When it's in the closet the two 4 inch flanges are flush with the wall because they are in the back of the tent. So the only ones I could use are the 6 inch flanges. Now my tent is only 28 cubic feet so I really don't want to use a 6 inch inline fan when they move like 423 cfm that would be way overkill. So what other alternative do I have? Do I really even need a filter when I'm only growing one auto?


----------



## orangesabc123 (Apr 25, 2015)

Are there any good guides for micro scrubbers? Also what small fans would have enough backpressure to overcome them?

My initial thought is that a sandwich design filter would work best for low static pressure fans? For example: Fan->Carbonx1''->Fan->Carbonx1''->Fan

#notascientist #pleaseeducateme


----------



## brandon808 (May 19, 2015)

I already have a phresh filter, but need a little extra odor control outside of my micro grow box. Will this due to help cover up odor from one plant ?

http://www.amazon.com/A2Z-Ozone-Aqua-Purpose-Generator/dp/B00K70QDJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432016141&sr=8-1&keywords=ozone+aqua+6


----------



## Javadog (May 23, 2015)

You know, while true "ozone generators" are not healthy if not used
properly, you can still get an old "negative ion generator". The emits 
charge particles that make particles clump and fall from the air. They
take very little energy and improve the air quality noticeably.

Ionisers should not be confused with ozone generators

JD


----------



## skunkd0c (May 23, 2015)

Javadog said:


> You know, while true "ozone generators" are not healthy if not used
> properly, you can still get an old "negative ion generator". The emits
> charge particles that make particles clump and fall from the air. They
> take very little energy and improve the air quality noticeably.
> ...


ionisers trick you for a few days then after that they have no effect on odour removal imo
they do make a regular cannabis free room feel fresh though

ozone does actually work, but its a learning curve working out how to use it without hurting the plants


----------



## Javadog (May 23, 2015)

I must take your word for that SD...I bought one for health
reasons and my wife stopped coughing while settling for 
the evening once I plugged it in. 

....but removing these odors might just be beyond one.

I do like mine, I got one for the man cave (this is like, literally, 
20 years ago) when I got the one for the master bedroom.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jun 17, 2015)

Iamlegend2121 said:


> This seems like the place to ask this question. So I have a tent that's 36 wide and 2 feet deep. I have to put the tent in my closet right now their is no where else for it. When it's in the closet the two 4 inch flanges are flush with the wall because they are in the back of the tent. So the only ones I could use are the 6 inch flanges. Now my tent is only 28 cubic feet so I really don't want to use a 6 inch inline fan when they move like 423 cfm that would be way overkill. So what other alternative do I have? Do I really even need a filter when I'm only growing one auto?



use the 6" flanges with your 4" lines, it should pull tightly enough to keep all the light out (which shouldn't be much of a problem in a closet). You do need one unless you want to take a chance and hope you get a low odor pheno. Better safe than sorry, though, because even "low odor" strains have smelly phenos.


----------



## Voidling (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm currently using a very small microcab with an led light. Since I don't get much heat, I don't need as much air flow as my 4 inch inline fan runs to push through my carbon filter. I plan to add a two section tent totaling less than 64 cubic feet also using led lights. 

What is a good way too just kill odor for the whole room that isn't too noisy as it is next to my bedroom with a shared bathroom. 

Is it possible to run an ozone generator enough to kill odor but not be harmful to people or dogs? Like a minute on and several minutes off, or is that bad for the generator?
Thanks


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2015)

I am pretty sure that what you want to do is insert the generator 
between a fan and an exhaust port on your grow area.

No expert though. Good luck.

JD


----------



## Voidling (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks. Was hoping just to do the whole room so I only needed one. 

I have one of these for rental properties
http://www.foreverozone.com/7000-mg-h-ozone-generator-lifetime-warranty/

And 30 minute run time takes several days before you clear out the ozone smell. 

Unfortunately their smallest one is 3,500 mgh and likely to still be way too much which is why I wondered about cycling.

I prefer the plates over the black light tubes


----------



## The Gator (Jun 18, 2015)

Best thing to do with ozone is to connect the exhaust fan to the ozone generator and then to a carbon filter. This way you can kill the odors, and also remove the ozone and reduce the harm that you can cause yourself and other members of your household. Carbon and Ozone love each other so its always good to use them together to remove your odors.


----------



## Voidling (Jun 18, 2015)

My problem is the noise of the fan to push through the carbon. Especially since it's such a small cab, and needs such little air flow as the led creates much less heat. Plus making new cans means additional large fans, filters and noise. Eventually I'll end up with a room full of tents. Ha


----------



## The Gator (Jun 18, 2015)

Voidling said:


> My problem is the noise of the fan to push through the carbon. Especially since it's such a small cab, and needs such little air flow as the led creates much less heat. Plus making new cans means additional large fans, filters and noise. Eventually I'll end up with a room full of tents. Ha


Well if you are running Ozone after the fan into a carbon filter, you actually can get away with a smaller carbon filter than normal. Which means you can reduce the airflow. Carbon is fantasticly efficient at removing Ozone from the air, so that means you can do more with less carbon. Hopefully this helps you out to reduce some noise in your system


----------



## KushyKari (Jun 18, 2015)

Let's see if I can explain it right I had guys do the work for me lol. 
I had two holes(intake&outake) installed in the attic. I'm pulling outside air through my lights that vents out the opposite side back outside all exiting through the roof(straight up). No smell there.
In My flower room I have a huge carbon filter sucking air in and pushing it out into another room with another carbon filter( I call it my air cleaning room haha) the room is specifically to filter the smelly air. It also vents through the attic out of the roofPlus I put drywall up everywhere over windows etc made my own new walls. Sound proof and smell proof!! Carbon filters work great. I don't like Ona, it's a hassle to maintain I think. Gotta move it around etc.. Hate it. I like to keep the air moving and push it up so its not creeping around in the vicinity. With out checking it every few days or weeks. You know the carbon is good for months....


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jun 19, 2015)

anyone ever heard of problems with ventech fan/filter/speed controller combos? doesn't seem to work 100%, doesn't even seem like 80%. even with PLENTY of negative pressure (tent is sucked way in) this thing doesn't seem to really do the job. the only other thing i can think of is the inside fan runs 24/7, maybe it is pushing air down away from the CF and making it escape out toward the bottom of tent? BTW - setup is filter-->ducting-->inline fan-->ducting-->room


----------



## speedyganga (Jun 23, 2015)

@ Gator mixing ozone with carbon fitration can be dangerous: CO gaz is created and carbon can heat up till burning.
wouldn't advize so...


----------



## The Gator (Jun 24, 2015)

speedyganga said:


> @ Gator mixing ozone with carbon fitration can be dangerous: CO gaz is created and carbon can heat up till burning.
> wouldn't advize so...


Speedganga thanks for your post, I understand your concerns and I have some additional information for you.

You make two points in your post about reactivity with carbon and ozone. You are right in the sense that there is a reaction between carbon and ozone but the results of the reaction are different from the results that you mentioned.

When carbon and ozone react there is no heat created. Ozone is highly unstable molecule that has 3 oxygen atoms, hence the O3 as the scientific representation. These three oxygen molecules are not connected very well and will easily break themselves apart and attach to other molecules. This is why it is so fantastic at removing odor, and also why carbon is so great at capturing it. When O3 and carbon meet it oxidizes the carbon and breaks itself apart, which causes two results. One is that it helps to slightly reactivate the carbon and open up micro pores, which helps to actually increase your carbon life span. Second is that once this oxidization occurs O2 is released, and it is just simple oxygen at that point, no longer a hyper reactive and unstable O3 molecule. 

I have a great paper here from Berkley National Labs. They did a study on how well economy HVAC filters impregnated with activated carbon remove ozone. The filters in hydroponics are many times better and have way more carbon than these filters, but you can get a great idea of how well carbon removes ozone. http://www.osti.gov/scitech/servlets/purl/1050670

Please feel free to post any other questions or concerns you may have, im always happy to help in any way.


----------



## mike myers mask (Jun 26, 2015)

obsolete sticky man, weed is legal now


----------



## texasjack (Jun 26, 2015)

mike myers mask said:


> obsolete sticky man, weed is legal now


I wish


----------



## bellcore (Jun 26, 2015)

Weed is still not legal in most of the world. Where it is legal you can face fines and worse for cannabis grow odors. You also face scrutiny and stigma from the neighbors and community.
EDIT: and probably attract thieves.


----------



## autolockguy13 (Jun 28, 2015)

forgive me if this seems a foolish question but im trying to work with what i have on hand... i currently have a 4x8x7 tent up and running with a 6" vented hood, 6" fan, and roughly 15' combined between the light/fan/window. at this point my tent has negative pressure and i get no smells in the house but im not to the stinky stage yet. this is where it gets a bit confusing for me as to how to do this with what i have... i have currently and would like to utilize another 6' vented hood, a can 33 filter, and a 4" fan. my fans are can fans btw. heres what i was thinking and please enlighten me if theres a better way. put the filter on the floor, 6" flex vent to light 1,6" flex rigged up to 4" fan, then on to light 2, flex duct to 6" fan and then more duct to window. anyone confused? my thoughts are that the 6" fan alone with 2 hoods and filter and ducting wouldnt be enough so try to use the 4" fan as a booster essentially. thoughts? thanks guys!


----------



## fssalaska (Jun 29, 2015)

can lite 8x40 and 10x40 filters are fucking awesome !


----------



## The Gator (Jun 30, 2015)

autolockguy13 said:


> forgive me if this seems a foolish question but im trying to work with what i have on hand... i currently have a 4x8x7 tent up and running with a 6" vented hood, 6" fan, and roughly 15' combined between the light/fan/window. at this point my tent has negative pressure and i get no smells in the house but im not to the stinky stage yet. this is where it gets a bit confusing for me as to how to do this with what i have... i have currently and would like to utilize another 6' vented hood, a can 33 filter, and a 4" fan. my fans are can fans btw. heres what i was thinking and please enlighten me if theres a better way. put the filter on the floor, 6" flex vent to light 1,6" flex rigged up to 4" fan, then on to light 2, flex duct to 6" fan and then more duct to window. anyone confused? my thoughts are that the 6" fan alone with 2 hoods and filter and ducting wouldnt be enough so try to use the 4" fan as a booster essentially. thoughts? thanks guys!


If your 6" fan can put out more than 200CFM you will be fine. I just ran some quick math and you need around 180CFM to effectively exchange the air in your room every 3 minutes. The Can 33 is rated to be perfect at 232 CFM so if you run 200CFM you will increase your contact time on your filter and increase its efficiency as well. So that 4" fan should not be needed at all. The only thing that can cause a problem is if you have an intake fan, which it doesn't sound like you do.


----------



## autolockguy13 (Jun 30, 2015)

i believe the 6" fan is rated at 270 cfm. as far as intake, i have 2, 6" passive intakes, one on each side of the tent. with the losses in air flow from going through the filter, lights and ducting the single 6" fan should be enough? i appreciate the advice!


----------



## The Gator (Jul 1, 2015)

autolockguy13 said:


> i believe the 6" fan is rated at 270 cfm. as far as intake, i have 2, 6" passive intakes, one on each side of the tent. with the losses in air flow from going through the filter, lights and ducting the single 6" fan should be enough? i appreciate the advice!


Yup you should be fine. Even adding a couple more lights and a a few more feet of duct you should still be ok with your 6" fan. Just dont add too many 90 degree bends, that starts to really impact your airflow and could affect how well your negative pressure is maintained


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jul 26, 2015)

The smell is minimal with this product. Exhausting the air outside with a carbon filter. Cheers.


----------



## Voidling (Jul 28, 2015)

Granted this is probably slanted by someone selling ozone, they are writing scientific studies. It comments about short cycles continuously in the home as well as studies of adding it to office buildings and schools.

http://ezinearticles.com/?Proper-Use-of-Shock-Treatment-Ozone-Generators-Can-Save-You-a-Trip-to-the-Doctor&id=4368920


----------



## GrowGlow (Sep 9, 2015)

Arrid said:


> *Odour control*
> 
> 
> So you want to know about odour control in the grow room.
> ...


Has anyone heard of skunk be gone charcoal filter bags? That is what I use works great for me. I use 3 in a 120 square foot space.


----------



## Voidling (Sep 11, 2015)

Just hanging loose?


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 11, 2015)

GrowGlow said:


> Has anyone heard of skunk be gone charcoal filter bags? That is what I use works great for me. I use 3 in a 120 square foot space.


Where do you find these at?


----------



## IHalveKnownAim (Sep 14, 2015)

Here's a link that has a ton of industrial strength ionizers for sale. http://industrial2equipment.net/Cleanroom-Equipment-&-Supplies-Ionizing-Blower/


----------



## Voidling (Sep 14, 2015)

IHalveKnownAim said:


> Here's a link that has a ton of industrial strength ionizers for sale. http://industrial2equipment.net/Cleanroom-Equipment-&-Supplies-Ionizing-Blower/


Are there parts you have to replace on the ionizers? They're safe to run with people so better than my ozone generator. I think so anyway. Do you know how well they work for a grow?


----------



## IHalveKnownAim (Sep 14, 2015)

Some have filters and some do not. I have an older Dynastat model that I diy'd an intake filter using scraps o f regular ac filters. These ionizers are safe for people and pets. I can tell you that they're great at knocking down smoke. I don't know how effective they'd be for really large grows but I feel confident enough to use mine in the small cabinet that I'm setting up.


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 24, 2015)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> The smell is minimal with this product. Exhausting the air outside with a carbon filter. Cheers.
> View attachment 3466916


I read where somebody posted that if you put Ona in your grow space the smell will be absorbed into the buds and make them taste like Ona. It's not going to neutralize weed odor anyway because Ona is a mixture of terpenes and terpenes is exactly what makes weed smell. Terpenes can neutralize other odor compounds but I don't think they can neutralize other terpenes. It would just be covering the weed smell with Ona smell. Far as I know, the only ways to get rid of terpenes is carbon or oxidation. I wonder what would happen if you passed the air through a bed of those white oxy crystals, calcium percarbonate. Would it oxidize them at all? Probably not but maybe some. Too bad a catalytic converter requires temps of 3-400 degrees C.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2015)

A rough guide is a 1200 cubic metres/hour fan for a 0.036m3 volume of carbon with the air drawn through an internal chamber of the equivalent volume, so basically a lined cylinder. Believe me for a home made system you would need to do a fair amount of work and buy around 40 litres of carbon too! Well 36 but its sold in 50's in the main... its cheap enough but buy from a reputable seller! This picture is a stripped down Rhino which I made far better after changing the carbon second time around with a few extra bits!

Dumping 36 Litres of carbon in a bucket, drilling its base full of holes and whacking a 1200 m3/h fan on top doesn't work for air flow but as a totally independent odour eliminator where air exchange doesn't get effected its better than any Rhino!!! If you have a 600 m3/h fan then use 18 litres etc. 

We have to use a new equation for this 'bucket' method if you want the air to drawn out and away as you now have a different shape, a block not a cylinder! It will be just as effective but less efficient because you would actually need a 3600 m3/h fan to draw through the 36 litres of carbon at an effective rate... or 1800 m3/h for 18 litres etc. 

You can also add fragranced washing crystals such as the ones from P&G in the UK but wouldn't know about anywhere else. I use the Downy Unstopables from Asda which last for ages in my DIY filters.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Oct 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> A rough guide is a 1200 cubic metres/hour fan for a 0.036m3 volume of carbon with the air drawn through an internal chamber of the equivalent volume, so basically a lined cylinder. Believe me for a home made system you would need to do a fair amount of work and buy around 40 litres of carbon too! Well 36 but its sold in 50's in the main... its cheap enough but buy from a reputable seller! This picture is a stripped down Rhino which I made far better after changing the carbon second time around with a few extra bits!View attachment 3517551
> 
> Dumping 36 Litres of carbon in a bucket, drilling its base full of holes and whacking a 1200 m3/h fan on top doesn't work for air flow but as a totally independent odour eliminator where air exchange doesn't get effected its better than any Rhino!!! If you have a 600 m3/h fan then use 18 litres etc.
> 
> ...


Miniaturize it and I am in



[email protected] said:


> A rough guide is a 1200 cubic metres/hour fan for a 0.036m3 volume of carbon with the air drawn through an internal chamber of the equivalent volume, so basically a lined cylinder. Believe me for a home made system you would need to do a fair amount of work and buy around 40 litres of carbon too! Well 36 but its sold in 50's in the main... its cheap enough but buy from a reputable seller! This picture is a stripped down Rhino which I made far better after changing the carbon second time around with a few extra bits!View attachment 3517551
> 
> Dumping 36 Litres of carbon in a bucket, drilling its base full of holes and whacking a 1200 m3/h fan on top doesn't work for air flow but as a totally independent odour eliminator where air exchange doesn't get effected its better than any Rhino!!! If you have a 600 m3/h fan then use 18 litres etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## thinn (Oct 28, 2015)

BobCajun said:


> I read where somebody posted that if you put Ona in your grow space the smell will be absorbed into the buds and make them taste like Ona. It's not going to neutralize weed odor anyway because Ona is a mixture of terpenes and terpenes is exactly what makes weed smell. Terpenes can neutralize other odor compounds but I don't think they can neutralize other terpenes. It would just be covering the weed smell with Ona smell. Far as I know, the only ways to get rid of terpenes is carbon or oxidation. I wonder what would happen if you passed the air through a bed of those white oxy crystals, calcium percarbonate. Would it oxidize them at all? Probably not but maybe some. Too bad a catalytic converter requires temps of 3-400 degrees C.


You are indeed correct!

I helped my friend get setup, he was not happy with the smell so I brought him som ona gel (I personally use phresh filters for yrs now and never had one fail me) because he did not want the filter. Any who, once we pulled the plants down the smoke was pretty damn good other then the fact that the whole grow ended up tasting exactly like the ona gel. Had to scrap it and start over with a phresh filter, which came out great!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2015)

Regarding ONA and liquids, gels etc you should look for a product called Revoke - Smoke Odour Remover, someone has relabeled it TOKE (Tobacco Odour Eliminator) in a few shops. I googled it and unfortunately couldn't find anything? Its a liquid spray that smells a bit like a hedge or a freshly rained on bush  that's right so maybe thats why its hard to find any...

It might be discontinued now but they had some on a fancy tobacconists website recently so I bought 3 bottles, he said he couldn't get anymore but that it was very effective. I can second that because even with my big fans running at negative pressure I do get a whiff of weed occasionally in the house, no more though just a pleasant smell of the great outdoors? 1 litre costs £9.95 and mixes 50/50 with water, then add those water absorbent crystals, bingo you get about 2.5 litres of ONA but its much better for about £12


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 28, 2015)

Ona, or smell maskers, must not be anywhere near flowering plants, as it will impart the smell of fresh linen chemical onto your buds.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Ona, or smell maskers, must not be anywhere near flowering plants, as it will impart the smell of fresh linen chemical onto your buds.


Yes its normally true but I tried hanging some of your wifes knickers on my Stinky Cheese... it made very little difference though abe?


----------



## doobie57z (Oct 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yes its normally true but I tried hanging some of your wifes knickers on my Stinky Cheese... it made very little difference though abe?


 Hmmm, my bag seed smelled just like my girls kitty, but she swears she wasnt in the tents....


----------



## BobCajun (Oct 31, 2015)

Suppose you wanted your buds to taste like oranges. Would leaving some orange oil out in a container in the grow space impart the flavor like the Ona did?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2015)

BobCajun said:


> Suppose you wanted your buds to taste like oranges. Would leaving some orange oil out in a container in the grow space impart the flavor like the Ona did?


Yes if you buy lemongrass oil and mix it with water using polysorbate 20 and sit 100ml in a pot beneath your plant it will take in the oils fragrance through the stomata and adsorb it in the cells before exchanging its gas back to the external atmospheeerrree, try it I have some great paperwork by my brother I can share on this subject, adding flavour is best by the breathing rather than the roots its a fact!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yes if you buy lemongrass oil and mix it with water using polysorbate 20 and sit 100ml in a pot beneath your plant it will take in the oils fragrance through the stomata and adsorb it in the cells before exchanging its gas back to the external atmospheeerrree, try it I have some great paperwork by my brother I can share on this subject, adding flavour is best by the breathing rather than the roots its a fact!


It has to be mixed with water using a fatty acid so it evaporates, oil alone may not work?


----------



## BobCajun (Oct 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It has to be mixed with water using a fatty acid so it evaporates, oil alone may not work?


Interesting. It should work with the pure oil though, unless the water vapor helps carry the oil molecules like when essential oils are steam distilled. Maybe if you spread the oil out on crystals like the Ona.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2015)

BobCajun said:


> Interesting. It should work with the pure oil though, unless the water vapor helps carry the oil molecules like when essential oils are steam distilled. Maybe if you spread the oil out on crystals like the Ona.


The crystals won't absorb oil you would need to add polysorbate, the polymers are cross linked and need water to activate them. The plant can't smell like us but will adsorb the odour in its adhesion to the cell walls, imagine a bucket with oil on its sides then throwing water on them, it slides down back to the water but leaves a film yeah? Its kind of same thing...


----------



## BobCajun (Oct 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The crystals won't absorb oil you would need to add polysorbate, the polymers are cross linked and need water to activate them. The plant can't smell like us but will adsorb the odour in its adhesion to the cell walls, imagine a bucket with oil on its sides then throwing water on them, it slides down back to the water but leaves a film yeah? Its kind of same thing...


Only problem being; where ya gonna get polysorbate conveniently? Ah screw it. Better just to grow flavorful strains.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2015)

BobCajun said:


> Only problem being; where ya gonna get polysorbate conveniently? Ah screw it. Better just to grow flavorful strains.


Ha its readily available in any candle maker hobby shops, try eBay search google for 'tween' coconut fatty acid, emulsifier etc... its very cheap and also added to your nutrients for coco growers its an exceptional wetting agent that breaks down silicates, fats, aids calcium transport, magnesium uptake and is generally very good for foliar feeding anything such as insecticide treatments.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 4, 2015)

It may have been posted earlier but I only skimmed through 10 pages. But I just ordered one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-TrueAir-Room-Eliminator/dp/B002SHCEVG/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1446655508&sr=8-15&keywords=carbon+filter
$25, runs air thru three carbon filters, states good for a 10x10 room, says it's good for 3 months before filter change, pack of 3 filters(need 3 at a time) are $10. Keep in mind it's a small unit, only 8.5" x 8.5" x 10", for smaller jobs like mine. Also it's Not a regular ole air purifier which there's tons of out there, this one uses carbon filters. 

I cannot exhaust with venting or ducting, so I have been just using ONA gel. I only grow one plant in the closet, with door always open on closet, in a spare bedroom. But it still stinks up the house, I keep a bunch of ONA by the door of that room but it's not strong enough. I read some good reviews by growers on this product, sounds perfect for a small grow like mine. I should have it in the mail either today or tomorrow and I'll update with results!

BTW I chose blue mystic for my current grow due to the low odor claim, this shit stinks worse than my last grow(started stinking sooner too, veg was even dank) which was just a bag seed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2015)

Anon Emaus said:


> It may have been posted earlier but I only skimmed through 10 pages. But I just ordered one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-TrueAir-Room-Eliminator/dp/B002SHCEVG/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1446655508&sr=8-15&keywords=carbon filter
> $25, runs air thru three carbon filters, states good for a 10x10 room, says it's good for 3 months before filter change, pack of 3 filters(need 3 at a time) are $10. Keep in mind it's a small unit, only 8.5" x 8.5" x 10", for smaller jobs like mine. Also it's Not a regular ole air purifier which there's tons of out there, this one uses carbon filters.
> 
> I cannot exhaust with venting or ducting, so I have been just using ONA gel.


ONA products are sadly just as 'gimicky' as most hydroponic related products imo. I have used them and although they definetily exhibit good fragrance qualities and you can smell its familair scent, it just doesn't do the trick imex.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Nov 4, 2015)

Anon Emaus said:


> It may have been posted earlier but I only skimmed through 10 pages. But I just ordered one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-TrueAir-Room-Eliminator/dp/B002SHCEVG/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1446655508&sr=8-15&keywords=carbon filter
> $25, runs air thru three carbon filters, states good for a 10x10 room, says it's good for 3 months before filter change, pack of 3 filters(need 3 at a time) are $10. Keep in mind it's a small unit, only 8.5" x 8.5" x 10", for smaller jobs like mine. Also it's Not a regular ole air purifier which there's tons of out there, this one uses carbon filters.
> 
> I cannot exhaust with venting or ducting, so I have been just using ONA gel. I only grow one plant in the closet, with door always open on closet, in a spare bedroom. But it still stinks up the house, I keep a bunch of ONA by the door of that room but it's not strong enough. I read some good reviews by growers on this product, sounds perfect for a small grow like mine. I should have it in the mail either today or tomorrow and I'll update with results!
> ...


coffee and skunk? lol low-odor my ass


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2015)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> coffee and skunk? lol low-odor my ass


Yes mother nature tends to win everytime against top secret bs gel doesn't it... 

I copied this and added a bit myself but it should be a stickie on the threads for anyone growing in a non legal state!

THE SMELL OF SKUNK ON YOUR CLOTHES, TRAINERS, HANDS AND EVEN YOUR HAIR ISN'T SMELLED BY THE PERSON WHO STINKS OF IT... BUT EVERYONE ELSE SMELLS IT LIKE A FRESH BUDS BEEN POPPED RIGHT UNDER THEIR NOSE.... DON'T GET LAZY WITH TRIMMING AND ODOUR TRANSFER!!! YOUR SKIN SEEMS TO ABSORB IT TOO AND IT COMES OUT OF YOUR PORES AND GETS ON THE PILLOW DURING SWEATS!!! ITS STUPID TO TRIM AND THEN RUN YOUR KIDS TO SCHOOL FOR EXAMPLE BUT I SMELL A GUY EVERY 3-4 MONTHS WHOM I KNOW GROWS BECAUSE HE WREAKS AROUND HARVEST TIME AND THE PARENTS N TEACHERS ALL SAY "MY GOD HE STINKS OF WEED.... " I JUST SMILE... BUT IT MAKES ME PARANOID EVEN MORE!

ALWAYS WEAR GLOVES, GET A PLASTIC SUIT OR CHANGE OF CLOTHES AND EVEN A HAIR BAG!!! 

ALWAYS CARRY A STRONG DEODORANT FOR YOUR SKIN AND AIR FRESHENER IN THE CAR GIVE YOURSELF A GOOD RUBBING DOWN OF ORANGE OIL OR LEMON OIL BEFORE GOING ANYWHERE & ALWAYS CARRY A BIT OF LEMONGRASS OIL IN THE CAR... RUB A BIT ON SEATBELTS AS THEY ABSORB ODOURS AND COPPERS WILL POP THEIR HEAD IN AND HAVE A WHIFF OF THIS AREA JUST WATCH THEM ON TV!!! 

POLICE USED TO FIND YOUR PERSONAL AND ACCEPT THIS WAS THE SOURCE OF THE ODOUR BUT NOT ANYMORE CHAPS!!! THEY ASSUME YOU HAVE MORE OR YOU ARE A GROWER... THE SMELL OF FRESHLY TRIMMED WEED IS TOTALLY DIFFERENT FROM STORED DRY BUD TO THE TRAINED NOSE!!!

IF YOU DISAGREE WITH THE ABOVE YOU AIN'T GROWING THE PROPER TACKLE IN THE FIRST PLACE!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 8, 2015)

IHalveKnownAim said:


> Here's a link that has a ton of industrial strength ionizers for sale. http://industrial2equipment.net/Cleanroom-Equipment-&-Supplies-Ionizing-Blower/


I talked to a guy that makes and sells an ionizer who says ionizers don't work for odors, or four mold/mildew spores. The two things I need help with


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2015)

Voidling said:


> I talked to a guy that makes and sells an ionizer who says ionizers don't work for odors, or four mold/mildew spores. The two things I need help with


Interesting as I kind of had the impression it did, however I don't know from any personal experiences but worth taking note of.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 8, 2015)

Me either. From a little reading, most ionizers put out at least a little ozone which could be what helps a little


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Nov 8, 2015)

there is so many conflicting views on mold removal/smells.

One of the corporate guys who came into fix a moldy room just put an ozone generator (a big fucker) in the room and turned it on full blast. He then told us to run it a couple hours 3 times a day - to fix our mold problem. 

There are people in the room next door...is this safe? 

I know it won't fix the mold problem, but how dangerous is it, and how properly would you even use an ozone generator for anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2015)

Lets be right on this odour control thing... if its illegal to grow in your country/city/area then its a fucking serious issue! If not then is it still an issue? As in do licences say 'grow but do not create excessive smells' an stuff?


----------



## Voidling (Nov 8, 2015)

Well depends on how the room is sealed or vented.

You don't want it around living things you want to save 

At high concentrations it is supposed to kill mold and mildew growing in the area. It doesn't stop new spores from coming in, and if you don't fix the humidity / moisture problem it will set in again.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Nov 8, 2015)

the set-up is two tiny hotel rooms, only fit one queen size bed - bathroom is toilet, tiny sink, tiny shower.

He ran the thing in a regular room (during normal hours when i know there was a couple in the room next door to the one he was trying to fix the mold problem in), just sitting in the middle of the room. 

Was this safe? 

I could smell the ozone from the hallway.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 8, 2015)

Probably not safe if you can smell it strong, for people that is. Although you figure out you have way too much when your lungs get irritated, though a smoker may not notice.

I'm not sure how the air ducts are connected, may be worse in the next room. 

There's only two hotel rooms or just the only two that were affected?


----------



## Voidling (Nov 8, 2015)

Shouldn't do any long term damage to the people though as long as they don't have asthma or such that it could trigger


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Nov 9, 2015)

Voidling said:


> Probably not safe if you can smell it strong, for people that is. Although you figure out you have way too much when your lungs get irritated, though a smoker may not notice.
> 
> I'm not sure how the air ducts are connected, may be worse in the next room.
> 
> There's only two hotel rooms or just the only two that were affected?


I thought the idea was stupid, and i'm not sure but it sure smelled like formaldehyde while it was running to me. He said, "Oh no, don't worry. I know what I'm doing." The two hotel rooms share a bathroom vent, heating/cooling of room is done by ptac. 

I just thought it was stupid and that this guy had no idea what he was doing with what he was using.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 9, 2015)

Is it new carpet? 
Ozone should smell like a lightning storm but much stronger

If sufficient ozone is used it can take many days to clear out enough if you don't have good ventilation. 

I'd hate to vent after testing for mold as I'd be bringing the mold spores right back in.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Nov 9, 2015)

New baseboard (vinyl with glue), same flooring.

I thought the whole situation was fucked up. People weren't trained to properly handle mold, and the team that was a mold company that came in were just doing air tests. I was the only one that cut open the wall, but was told not to cut open more than a 1 foot x 1 foot hole. The mold company sprayed something over the whole room and came back a day or two later and did another air test. I don't know man, I'm just very disappointed in the company I work for and how little they seem to care about their customers and employees.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 9, 2015)

If they hired a mold company to do it and the mold company didn't take care of it, I think I'd blame the mold removal company.

I can't imagine anything sprayed on the walls would kill mold within the walls


----------



## BobCajun (Jan 17, 2016)

Here's something interesting I found while looking through some air filters. As I found when researching how to removes terpenes from air, aside from carbon the only way is oxidation. Sadly, that usually involves considerable heat, which we already have too much of. But I just found this filter which supposedly oxidizes VOCs. I don't know anything about it yet but it may have potential, at least for small cab grows. 

You could exhaust into the room and put one of these filters somewhere in the room. To get it right as it comes out of the cab you'd probably need a lot of layers of them. I would put a couple layers of flat carbon filter pad on the cab outlet and hopefully oxidize the rest that makes it out.

When I viewed the unit that it's supposed to go into, it was a UV germ killing one. So probably the filter uses the UV light to photo-oxidize it. It's a little high priced but nothing too serious, if it works.


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Jan 17, 2016)

What size carbon scrubber is best for a 4x4 tent?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2016)

This very much depends on the breeds you grow.

Strong kushes have kinda overpowered my Can Filter....probably a "33"

http://www.canfilters.com/canfilters_33.html

I might upgrade with my next purchase.

JD


----------



## BobCajun (Jan 20, 2016)

I got one of those Bionaire photocatalytic air purifiers yesterday. Works quite well. All I need to use on my 1.5'x3' cabs is a 120 mm PC fan on top with two layers of flat carbon filter pad clipped over them and this air purifier in the room. Couldn't smell a thing when I went in, after removing all my deodorizers and having this running all night on low, which is very quiet though high speed is rather loud. It also clears out dope smoke in about 15 minutes. Cost me $200 but I consider it money well spent. You only have to buy it once, filters are reusable after cleaning. The UV bulbs do need replacing once a year. That's the only glitch.

Since it puts out negative ions I hung up a small sheet of mylar and clipped a wire to it and stuck the other end in a ground plug of an outlet. This mylar sheet does conduct electricity. Otherwise I would have particles sticking to walls and stuff.

It feels very nice in the purified and ionized room when you're in there. Negative ions make you feel good you know. It can counteract the short day depression that people get in winter from lack of sunlight. Grow lights are actually good for that too. You get some bright light on your face every day.


----------



## SnowMonkey (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey I had a grow befre but it was in a garden shed in the middle of no where.

These days I live in the city, and I live next door to a shop pub chemist there's lots of hussel and bussel which is a concern for me when it comes to Odour.

And I'd rather go slightly overkill with odour control then underestimate it and get caught with my pants down.

So I was wondering if it's a jardain orca with the dementios of120cm x 240cm x 200cm could I have a carbon filter on the intake and the exhaust, then in the room have a jar of on a odour control in the grow room its self and one in the hallway, would that be enough to help the smell? Sorry I'm just really concerned of odour control.

Also what size carbon filters should I get hoping to get critical mas cbd as my plant of choice. If that helps


----------



## calliandra (Feb 7, 2016)

SnowMonkey said:


> Hey I had a grow befre but it was in a garden shed in the middle of no where.
> 
> These days I live in the city, and I live next door to a shop pub chemist there's lots of hussel and bussel which is a concern for me when it comes to Odour.
> 
> ...


You don't need a carbon filter on the intake (though filtering intake air helps get you clear air in your garden = less debris on plants, less stuff on your exhaust filter).

The exhaust filter size depends on the size of your exhaust vent.
Which in turn is dependant on the air volume in your tent - that volume needs to get exchanged a few times an hour (every 5 mins keeps getting mentioned). You need to add a bit of power to account for the reduction in airflow caused by it having to get pulled through the carbon filter.
Please do the math yourself, I'm on my 1st cup of coffee


----------



## SnowMonkey (Feb 8, 2016)

calliandra said:


> You don't need a carbon filter on the intake (though filtering intake air helps get you clear air in your garden = less debris on plants, less stuff on your exhaust filter).
> 
> The exhaust filter size depends on the size of your exhaust vent.
> Which in turn is dependant on the air volume in your tent - that volume needs to get exchanged a few times an hour (every 5 mins keeps getting mentioned). You need to add a bit of power to account for the reduction in airflow caused by it having to get pulled through the carbon filter.
> Please do the math yourself, I'm on my 1st cup of coffee



Its just where I live is watched bye the cops a lot as its kinda rough, and i just want to make sure I limit any chance of smell coming from my house.


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Feb 19, 2016)

Whats up RIU. I am usually a lurker, but I have been at this for awhile. Sometimes I cant sleep and tonight I decided why not try and make a contribution. If this is in the wrong spot, please mods feel free to move it.
So I know o3 does not get a lot of love around here. Largely, for good reason. Most people dont know how to safely use it or set it up. Furthermore, there are concerns about losing the smell of the plants etc. I recently had some stuff growing thay as loud as fuck. My carbon scrubbers handled it pretty well, but every once and awhile I could stand at the exhaust, and catch a little whiff. That does not work for me. Rather than undo al my ventilation mid grow, I elected to treat my exhaust with o3. I did so in a manner that would allow the ozone to run 24/7 without risk of hurting or taking the smell from the ladies or hurting me. I did so for less than $70.
For this adventure, I used a Cap OZN-1 generator which I recently found brand new on Amazon for $60. I have owned several of these in the past, and they are not bad. They last a long while, are easily serviced, bulb easily replaced, and the design makes them PERFECT for this applocation.

Using a piece of long hose like we made beer bongs with back in the day I pumped ozone into the back end of my cabinets exhaust. This allows the o3 time to work before reaching the exhaust to the outside. To connect the hose to the generator, I used a 3/4" male pex fitting, a nut off of an electrical panel takeoff and a hose clamp. Start to finish, this took 10 min, and works like a dream. It would have taken me hours to reload or replace my carbon scrubbers, and even then, I think they still would have needed some assistance.
So, here we have it, no smell at the exhaust with the absolute funkiest funk without risk to me or my plants, for $70 and in less than 10 min. Works for me. Feel free to ask questions if you have them.


----------



## dionysus4 (Feb 22, 2016)

*is it possible to vent into my living space and others sharing the house not know im growing?*
I just plan on growing 1 auto at a time- stealth means pc fans only-thinking to have 2 diy pc fan carbon scrubbers out of 1sq ft of garden


thoughts?


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Feb 23, 2016)

dionysus4 said:


> *is it possible to vent into my living space and others sharing the house not know im growing?*
> I just plan on growing 1 auto at a time- stealth means pc fans only-thinking to have 2 diy pc fan carbon scrubbers out of 1sq ft of garden
> 
> 
> thoughts?


depending on the size and stank of the plant, it is possible. I couldn't get a pc fan carbon scrubber to work up to my standards because they are just too weak. 

How are you going to keep them away from your garden? How much of a problem would it be if they found out? Are you willing to go with any other strain than the one you have in mind? 

If you can keep them out of the view of the garden for sure, would you be willing to fork out the extra $$$ for a fan/filter/speed controller combo? They have a few under $150 that would work extremely well with that space and be quite quiet with the speed controller turning the fan way down. 

Also, there's one photo i know that even if someone would smell it, it wouldn't make them think of pot at all. More of a tropical smell.


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 23, 2016)

dionysus4 said:


> *is it possible to vent into my living space and others sharing the house not know im growing?*
> I just plan on growing 1 auto at a time- stealth means pc fans only-thinking to have 2 diy pc fan carbon scrubbers out of 1sq ft of garden
> 
> 
> thoughts?


If they never are in the same room, maybe. I just don't think it's a good idea though. I mean how much could you get from such a small setup? Is it really worth the risk and aggravation to save the price of an oz of weed or whatever? That said, all I have for exhaust on small 1/2 sq meter tents are single 4" pc fans with single layers of carbon air filter pad clothespinned over them. I tried double layers but it reduced air flow too much. So when it comes out of those it still has a slight smell but then I have a Bionaire photocatalytic air purifier which seems to take care of the rest. I did zip tie two of their "total air" filter replacements onto the back of the unit for double filtration and odor removal. Two of those cover the back perfectly. I also put tape over the small vents inside the machine at the top and bottom of the catalytic element. I guess they wanted some air to bypass the element for better air flow but I want it all to go through that oxidation element. Anyway, with that setup I can't smell anything noticeable really.


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 23, 2016)

Actually I would recommend two PC fans for a 1/2 sq m cab/tent. One on each end. I only put one on one end. That alone was a pain in the ass so I only did one each. These weren't designed as grow tents, but as clothes storage units. I had to do everything myself to convert it. 

Like I said, there's still a little smell but nothing too serious. Besides, I only have two 12v power supplies. I had 3 but I burnt one out from a short. If it ever happens to anyone you'll know by the smell that it's heating up. I took too long to figure out what is was. I thought it was my air purifier. Good thing I still had 2 left. They all came from PC peripherals that are outdated and never used anymore. Some peripherals have 16v and some have 12v. The 16v ones make them run too noisy.


----------



## Huckster79 (Mar 5, 2016)

I made my own quite simply by taking a 3 gal bucket inserting dryer vent tube hooked to vent fan- took some metal screen and sewed a Roy d bag size of bucket filled it with activated carbon. Drilled holes on bottom of bucket and filled bucked part way w regular charcoal- set the screen bag on it and set it in a pan filled w pinesol on stilts so it bucket did t get wet but outgoing g air would pass over the pinesol....


Worked like a charm when it started not working ass well I pulled the lid replaced regular charcoal w fresh- put my screen bag in oven for a few hours on 300- no odor to house from it. Put it back together and worked great again...

I figured any remnant charcoal didn't get would be masked by the pine..

No engineer but it was a $15 solution that worked for me


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 6, 2016)

It's prob cheaper to just buy one and works way better I have 3- 6 inch inline fans with can 66 filters and one 12 inline fan in the center of room hanging with a can filter... Smells like fresh pussy in there.


----------



## Huckster79 (Mar 6, 2016)

I doubt it the filters alone are 100 bucks on up... Mine works just fine. And honestly i'm a mmj growing just for me, the tinkering is part of the fun and hobby of it for me. I'm sure if someones large scale then sure commercialized products would obviously fit the need better. For me, I'll take my hand tools, duct tape, drill, a lil creativity and a lil willingness to research some copy cat models...


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 7, 2016)

Good luck huckster.. Not knocking you but your right if small scale it's cool but anything over 50 plants would need some real odor control especially if your growing in a condo with 12 other tenants lol and no I don't live there the girls do.


----------



## Huckster79 (Mar 7, 2016)

For sure sal! No offense taken at all! Completely agree! I would not attempt this on large scale... It's for the small time do it yourself grow for yourselfer type. My engineer fails often till I get if figured out and tweaked no way you could risk that learning curve time in set up as you describe.


----------



## Sal Baretta (Mar 7, 2016)

You should look into a 4 inch inline fan with filter can't be that much maybe 80$ and it would keep your closet cool and fresh but you need fresh air to cone in....good luck bro..kiss the UNITED STATES FOR ME.


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 9, 2016)

I've just bought one of these off ebay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Air-Gold-Ionic-Air-Purifier-Freshener-Ionizer-Tabletop-Cleaner-Deodorizer-Silent-/301370269668?hash=item462b115fe4:g:MzoAAOSwEppUToVL

I wasn't expecting much from it but I couldn't afford the full size anionizer with all the trimmings so I thought I'd give the little one a chance, it was only £15. My white widows don't really smell anyway and I'm not expecting them to become too overpowering but I did want to be prepared, just in case. I've also stocked up on various forms of air fresheners in case they should be needed. So the purifier arrived today and I've had it on in the living room on turbo for a couple of hours. In my living room are my pet rats, and it's probably a few days past cleanout day if I'm honest but I ran out of the hemp bedding I use in the litter trays, so it's getting a bit ripe. That's tonight's job. Anyway, I've just been in there and realised there is not even the slightest whiff of ammonia, in fact the air smells shiny and fresh. I'm really impressed, I totally wasn't expecting it to be any good cos it was much smaller than I was expecting and I thought it was gonna turn out to be cheap tat! I don't know yet if it'd be any good for a decent cannabis crop, time will tell, but for now I am very impressed, cos removing every hint of all the 9 rats, including the 2 lazy stinky boys, and the permanent aroma of wet dog that lingers while the weather is so foul, is not an easy feat and nothing else has ever managed it to anywhere near this degree, and I can't tell you how many joss sticks I get through! 
I don't know if it'd be any good to anyone else here anyway, but I figure it's only right to share the information with the community and hope it comes in handy for someone


----------



## Dan Lang (Mar 10, 2016)

potlike said:


> Found this elsewhere and just got the soilmoist today...
> 
> Shopping list:
> 5 gallon bucket
> ...


Any pictures? ?


----------



## subgrounds (Apr 5, 2016)

Two questions. One, i just bought a 6"-4" duct reducer piece to attach a 4" carbon filter to my 6" hydrofarm inline. I've of course heard the HUGE taboos against this, but you know what? It works pretty fucking well, and I didnt have to pay for the filter. So, any thoughts on that? 

Secondly, though I do not live with my parents, my flowering chamber is located within the greenhouse, which I use for veg w/ supplemental CFL 18/6. Odors been effectively arrested, but dammit, that fan is still louder than hell. My question is simple: I've seen a few threads on building pinewood boxes around the inline, but they never seem to mention, how efficient is this method? Has anyone tried it? Would a hardwood work better? Thank you.


----------



## Huckster79 (Apr 6, 2016)

I just started adding a few drops of tea tree oil in my humidifier when I fill it up. It's located in my veg room... I had very low flowering smell in house just a light whiff now and again as my flower room is what I call semi sealed- it's sealed but not to the ultra high standards of a truly sealed sealed room veg is no sealed at all... I did however get an earthy growing greenhouse smell in the house- but of the nature that I think would be present reguardless of crop..'

with the tea tree oil all of it's gone!!! No random Whiff of flower no green house earthy smell nothing! No strong tea tree smell either... It's supposed to inhibit algae in the humidifier and cleanse the air- well I'm sold!!! I am told over time it can shorten life of humidifier by being hard on plastic- not sure if I buy that a few drops can do that but we'll see- it was a nice model humidifier but I'm a bargain hunter and got it 2nd hand for $15... If it doesn't last quite as long so be it- well worth the fresh clean smell around the cabin!


----------



## Easyleesy (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi
As a newbie I expect I will get laughed at for this but to mask the smell I grow many different herbs in a herb garden right next to my grow room.
It seems to be atleast mixing with the smell and outside the grow room definitely does not smell of the lovely smell we are all after.


----------



## Sal Baretta (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi, Lee is your tent indoors and they do sell carbon filters to scrub all the smell from the air before it's blown out of you'd tent. You do have an exhast Dan in your tent right?


----------



## redzi (May 3, 2016)

Ona...where have I smelled that odor at? Oh yea that's right...a public bathroom like the one I use at the gas station 3 hours down the road.


----------



## Javadog (May 3, 2016)

Easyleesy said:


> Hi
> As a newbie I expect I will get laughed at for this but to mask the smell I grow many different herbs in a herb garden right next to my grow room.
> It seems to be atleast mixing with the smell and outside the grow room definitely does not smell of the lovely smell we are all after.









Independent of how completely this works, it is a fantastic idea.

We grow indoors....we can grow herbs from seed. I have done it, where
I laughed at the seeds when I first saw them.....like smoke particles. Every
species is in a pot in the backyard for the family. Fun too. :0)

JD

P.S. I also have had mushroom blocks all over the yard, under bushes.
Shiitake, Nameko, Pleurotis, etc This provided similar cover for similar activities. :0)


----------



## Easyleesy (May 6, 2016)

Yes I have an exhaust fan and filter but even with that off it doesn't smell of what I am really growing


----------



## Cripplecrab (May 24, 2016)

I use a ten pig system to cover the smell of my op. For those that are curious. This is a very simple set up. I have 10 big ass pigs that live in and around the building that I use for my op. Nobody goes over there sniffing around. ha ha


----------



## joey green (Jun 2, 2016)

sorry if this question has already been asked but im not finding any solutions. i have an odor issue with my portable a/c, its venting outside and stinking up my backyard, i put some ona gel into a cool humidifier which helps a tiny bit, i added an adapter to the end of the exhaust right at the window and put 2 pieces of carbon filter sheets which seemed to work but only for a short time, i read the heat kills the carbon quicker and if i put more sheets then i restrict airflow and kill my a/c. i already have a carbon filter that pulls air from my veg room thru my cooled hoods and outside but its not getting to clean the air the a/c is sucking up. dryers sheets only last 2 hours... can i build a butbox for the air intake and put a hose pulling air from another room outside the grow? and if im not pulling the hot air from the grow room will the a/c still cool that room?


----------



## Wunderwi (Jun 2, 2016)

Came up with this little idea. Works great. The ona gel lasts for about 2 months.


----------



## joey green (Jun 2, 2016)

Wunderwi said:


> Came up with this little idea. Works great. The ona gel lasts for about 2 months.


so your a/c exhaust just blows over the ona on its way out?


----------



## Wunderwi (Jun 2, 2016)

joey green said:


> so your a/c exhaust just blows over the ona on its way out?


Yep. Also use one on my flower room exaust.


----------



## joey green (Jun 3, 2016)

@Wunderwi how many plants? im blowing ona into the air but maybe i should set up like u....


----------



## Wunderwi (Jun 3, 2016)

joey green said:


> @Wunderwi how many plants? im blowing ona into the air but maybe i should set up like u....





joey green said:


> @Wunderwi how many plants? im blowing ona into the air but maybe i should set up like u....


I have 4-6 in a perpetual. I also run a carbon filter. Can't have any smell around my house.


----------



## Bill Lidgate (Jun 4, 2016)

How do you smelling folk* recharge your activated charcoal? Solvent extract? Pyrolyze?

* I got anosmia


----------



## BanginYoMama (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't know why but I have 2 female plants and every time I walk into the grow room it doesn't smell like weed but like someone took a crap in the room. 
The plants smell like good potent weed when I put my nose to them. They are in week 4 flower. I open the window for 10 mins and all the smell is gone.
At which week of flower do plants start to make the room smell like weed?


----------



## uzerneims (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey!
Can't decide where to spend my money...
Where to get fan that pushes 14CFM and with carbon filter?
My space:

110cm x 80cm x 45cm or 3.7feet x 2.7feet x 1.5feet

I need appropriate inline fan and carbon filter, possibly with dimmer - what are the options?
Space is small... can't do those PC fans...


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 22, 2016)

Done,

1/2" HDPE, high density polyethylene. 

~ $25 a sheet online. Plexi is cheeper


Used 7 sheets...

Good thing i didnt buy these. I got them from a friend who, when left his company, was given a palet of these.. weird parting gift from a company though.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 24, 2016)

Can someone help me out a little. My Ole Lady refuses to smoke outside, she doesn't understand that when you have a grow tent in the house with a 400cfm exhaust system that all that smoke is pulled through the house into the filter. My filter now has been running 7 weeks and the prefilter is yellowish brown already. This filter is supposed to last a year and a half as long as the humidity isn't above 70% which it isn't. My question is, how much running time is she reducing my filter by refusing to smoke outside? I have to replace the prefilter every 2-3 months because of tar. Anyone? I also really couldn't find anything online about this and I found this thread. I figured this was the best place for advice. I would like my filters to last atleast a year, they arent exactly cheap but are critical in odor control.


----------



## iHearAll (Jul 24, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Can someone help me out a little. My Ole Lady refuses to smoke outside, she doesn't understand that when you have a grow tent in the house with a 400cfm exhaust system that all that smoke is pulled through the house into the filter. My filter now has been running 7 weeks and the prefilter is yellowish brown already. This filter is supposed to last a year and a half as long as the humidity isn't above 70% which it isn't. My question is, how much running time is she reducing my filter by refusing to smoke outside? I have to replace the prefilter every 2-3 months because of tar. Anyone? I also really couldn't find anything online about this and I found this thread. I figured this was the best place for advice. I would like my filters to last atleast a year, they arent exactly cheap but are critical in odor control.


cant answer your questions but you could get a cigar lounge type filter for a particular room and call it the smoking room.


----------



## calliandra (Jul 24, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Can someone help me out a little. My Ole Lady refuses to smoke outside, she doesn't understand that when you have a grow tent in the house with a 400cfm exhaust system that all that smoke is pulled through the house into the filter. My filter now has been running 7 weeks and the prefilter is yellowish brown already. This filter is supposed to last a year and a half as long as the humidity isn't above 70% which it isn't. My question is, how much running time is she reducing my filter by refusing to smoke outside? I have to replace the prefilter every 2-3 months because of tar. Anyone? I also really couldn't find anything online about this and I found this thread. I figured this was the best place for advice. I would like my filters to last atleast a year, they arent exactly cheap but are critical in odor control.


Yeah I smoke inside too, in the same room where I have my closet 
BUT I don't smoke lots and except for occasional visitors don't smoke premade cigarettes, only skinny self-rolled ones which make way less stink.
I've been running a carbon filter pretty much nonstop for a year now and while I have exchanged the covering, I haven't noticed any reduction in canna-odour control.
Just my experience with it


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 24, 2016)

calliandra said:


> Yeah I smoke inside too, in the same room where I have my closet
> BUT I don't smoke lots and except for occasional visitors don't smoke premade cigarettes, only skinny self-rolled ones which make way less stink.
> I've been running a carbon filter pretty much nonstop for a year now and while I have exchanged the covering, I haven't noticed any reduction in canna-odour control.
> Just my experience with it


Cool, that helps a lot. Thanx!


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 24, 2016)

BanginYoMama said:


> I don't know why but I have 2 female plants and every time I walk into the grow room it doesn't smell like weed but like someone took a crap in the room.
> The plants smell like good potent weed when I put my nose to them. They are in week 4 flower. I open the window for 10 mins and all the smell is gone.
> At which week of flower do plants start to make the room smell like weed?


Within the last 2-3 weeks usually.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 24, 2016)

uzerneims said:


> Hey!
> Can't decide where to spend my money...
> Where to get fan that pushes 14CFM and with carbon filter?
> My space:
> ...


Well for a 4' x 4' x 6.5' tent a 200cfm odor system is suggested but I run 400cfm and I cant smell shit until I open the tent and put my head inside. 400cfm Phresh filter 1050+ Australian Virgin Carbon, 435cfm Hurricane Inline Fan, ran through a 1000w cooling tube and into my attic.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 24, 2016)

Bill Lidgate said:


> How do you smelling folk* recharge your activated charcoal? Solvent extract? Pyrolyze?
> 
> * I got anosmia


It really is cheaper and best to just replace it.


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 24, 2016)

If a person uses an AC in their grow, they can get some extra odor fighting power by clipping an Aera Max carbon filter pad over the intake part of it. They're just about the right size to cover a small AC. I took out the dust filter screen that comes with it first. Probably won't need that with the carbon pad on and it just reduces air flow. I also use them on the exhaust fans of my grow chambers, 2 layers thick. I just use the small AC 12w PC type fans for 0.5 m2 chambers.

I had 4" DC fans on it but they were too weak so I put a piece of cardboard over top of them with a hole the size of the 3" AC fans and mounted them there with the 4" fans still running, so I have sort of double power reducing size fans. Works okay now with 2 layers though still not huge air flow. I really don't want to be pulling large amounts of air through the chambers. Enough trouble keeping the smell down with low flow. Not gonna buy some big-ass carbon can thing and blow carbon dust around my home or put an exhaust going outdoors, which is an obvious tip-off.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 24, 2016)

yea im leaninh towards making mine a closed loop. i see lots of great results with them. hows the carbon filter on the ac work with late flower?


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 24, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> yea im leaninh towards making mine a closed loop. i see lots of great results with them. hows the carbon filter on the ac work with late flower?


Well it's just an extra thing really, I already have the same type of carbon pads over my exhaust fans, 3 layers, which remove most odor right there. Then I have a Bionaire air purifier in the room with carbon pads bungied onto the back, 3 layers there too. Can't smell plants at all. But figured that since the AC is pulling a lot of air through it I may as well put a pad on there too. Seemed like a natural thing to do, being right about the same size as the AC intake. I'm carbon padded up now.

The pads are surprisingly effective considering they're only about 1/4" thick. Also no carbon dust at all. I had a cheap air purifier with carbon filter cartridges and I would find carbon on everything near where it blows out. These pads are quality. You do need 3 layers to remove practically all odor right at the exhaust fan though, which in my case is simply a 12w 3" AC PC fan. It's only 1/2 square meter chambers and not a high odor strain. But it's good to be able to remove the odor with just 3 layers of 3" square pieces of pad. That's not much pad really. I just clipped them to the corners of the fan with clothespins.

Something else to consider about the standard method, exhausting air outside, is that you're pulling the air out of your home and pulling air in from outside. Not always a good thing, like if it's winter and you don't live in Cali or if it's summer and you used a lot of power to cool your home down. Seems better just to keep it inside. And anything going outside is a potential risk, if not from police then from robbers. How many non-weed growers have a bunch of air blowing outside, deodorized or not?


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 24, 2016)

i think college kids or just broke people in general. but yea having the window propped open by an exhaust is sketchy for burglaries mostly. there are these room AC units that have wheels and the hot exhaust goes outside. home depot/lowes markets them. i imagine if i were to just get the adjustable window fitting they use then the landlord if he were outside would assume im just using a room AC versus the house AC for efficiency reasons. but they dont allow the window to lock around it.

i found that when im smoking a joint, if i use my soldering smoke remover to suck in the smoke trails and my exhaling the tar is picked up by the replaceable carbon filter. there is some smell leftover but it's not like i can really get every bit of smoke into the filter. but sonce there's waaaaaaaaaay less smoke smell, in.aboit 20-30 minutes the entire smell is gone. pretty nifty.

im an electronics guy so i just kinda put 2 and 2 together while rolling my first joint in this new lease. i was getting worried since its s bustly bussy town with notoriously crazy situations arising. college towns smh. and im older thsn most typical students so i don't want to get caught being stoner with thesr kids. i spologize if you're in that age group. just securing my future lol. obviously you are too lol


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 24, 2016)

20-30$


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 25, 2016)

Venting outside might be okay if you're in a house and can vent it up a chimney or somewhere else that it won't be noticed by passers by. You would still be pulling a lot of air through the house though, which could be bad in winter in cold regions. I also find that the normal AC I use to cool my home is all I need for dehumidification. It's always under 50% humidity just from the AC, which drips the water outside. Not particularly suspicious, since ACs always drip water anyway. The AC provides cooling and dehumidification at the same time, which is a handy thing about ACs. Unlike a dehumidifier it vents the heat outside, not in your home or grow space adding to the heat problem. I use LEDs anyway so less heat to start with. Now in the winter, it's a lot trickier, there is some condensation on nearby outer walls and windows. I just have to stay on it to prevent mold. I do own a dehumidifier but am reluctant to use it due to horrendous noise and heat. If I could get a little tiny one maybe, but they all seem to be big. I just find the places where condensation actually drips, like from windows, and I catch the drippings in a container. I manage to get though winters that way. Mold spray certainly gets used on walls though. Winter is my enemy.


----------



## bartow (Aug 29, 2016)

*I keep an earthworm bin in my grow room. This absorbs odors so well that I don't use an air filter at all. The worms don't smell bad at all. The castings don't smell bad either and I use them to mix with soil. I haven't read all 900+ replies so this may have already been said.*


----------



## pop22 (Aug 29, 2016)

I bought an Oreck air purifier, the Professional XL model for our living area. I put it in the growroom one day just to see if it would work.

Its all I use in there now.



BobCajun said:


> Well it's just an extra thing really, I already have the same type of carbon pads over my exhaust fans, 3 layers, which remove most odor right there. Then I have a Bionaire air purifier in the room with carbon pads bungied onto the back, 3 layers there too. Can't smell plants at all. But figured that since the AC is pulling a lot of air through it I may as well put a pad on there too. Seemed like a natural thing to do, being right about the same size as the AC intake. I'm carbon padded up now.
> 
> The pads are surprisingly effective considering they're only about 1/4" thick. Also no carbon dust at all. I had a cheap air purifier with carbon filter cartridges and I would find carbon on everything near where it blows out. These pads are quality. You do need 3 layers to remove practically all odor right at the exhaust fan though, which in my case is simply a 12w 3" AC PC fan. It's only 1/2 square meter chambers and not a high odor strain. But it's good to be able to remove the odor with just 3 layers of 3" square pieces of pad. That's not much pad really. I just clipped them to the corners of the fan with clothespins.
> 
> Something else to consider about the standard method, exhausting air outside, is that you're pulling the air out of your home and pulling air in from outside. Not always a good thing, like if it's winter and you don't live in Cali or if it's summer and you used a lot of power to cool your home down. Seems better just to keep it inside. And anything going outside is a potential risk, if not from police then from robbers. How many non-weed growers have a bunch of air blowing outside, deodorized or not?


----------



## BobCajun (Aug 30, 2016)

I do put small deodorizers right where the air comes out of the fans on my chambers, since there's still a slight smell. That takes care of it though. It's an absorb and mask system. The big air purifier in the room then does its part too, just in case, and generally keeps the air moving in the room to reduce any condensation or whatever. The carbon pad on the AC was just a "might as well" thing. Anyway, the whole thing seems to be working okay. Smell is the biggest tip-off of a grow and can actually carry quite far outside a building just from natural cracks around windows and stuff.


----------



## 6rowdo6 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi all, 
Noob here, not growing but interested in starting to. I've read most of this thread, what I mostly got is Ozone = effective but bad for you and plants; Carbon filter = Good but it cleans the air, doesn't "kill" the smell. Someone(won't quote cause don't know where in the 47 pages is) said that Ozone is not harmful when in water it's even good for plants. Has anyone tried to spray the canopy with ozonated water? it's supposed to kill mould and other bacteria and hopefully help take care of the perfume

@bartow I'm interested in the earthworm setup, could you explain a bit?


----------



## BobCajun (Sep 1, 2016)

6rowdo6 said:


> Hi all,
> Noob here, not growing but interested in starting to. I've read most of this thread, what I mostly got is Ozone = effective but bad for you and plants; Carbon filter = Good but it cleans the air, doesn't "kill" the smell. Someone(won't quote cause don't know where in the 47 pages is) said that Ozone is not harmful when in water it's even good for plants. Has anyone tried to spray the canopy with ozonated water? it's supposed to kill mould and other bacteria and hopefully help take care of the perfume
> 
> @bartow I'm interested in the earthworm setup, could you explain a bit?


Carbon filters do kill the smell. Just that you may need a lot of it to completely remove all trace of smell. You're probably thinking of a hepa filter. They just remove particles. I also wouldn't suggest spraying water on flowering plants. It would increase humidity too much.


----------



## texasjack (Sep 1, 2016)

^yep


----------



## bartow (Sep 2, 2016)

6rowdo6 said:


> Hi all,
> Noob here, not growing but interested in starting to. I've read most of this thread, what I mostly got is Ozone = effective but bad for you and plants; Carbon filter = Good but it cleans the air, doesn't "kill" the smell. Someone(won't quote cause don't know where in the 47 pages is) said that Ozone is not harmful when in water it's even good for plants. Has anyone tried to spray the canopy with ozonated water? it's supposed to kill mould and other bacteria and hopefully help take care of the perfume
> 
> @bartow I'm interested in the earthworm setup, could you explain a bit?


I am no expert. Back in 2013, I ordered 2000 earthworms from Uncle Jim's Earthworms. I put them in a plastic bin and started giving them vegetable scraps. They double in population every 90 days. There are lots of youtube videos on earthwoms and that is where I learned anything I know. I is not rocket science. My grow room is just a wooden shed with a tiny ac in it, divided into vegetative and flowering. With the worms, the odor is unelectable unless you are a dog.) (I guess a dog could smell it. I don't know how it works but earth worms and castings just absorb odors. If I feed the worm cantaloupe rinds, there is a fruity smell inside but nothing inside. That is about it. Sometimes I have as many as six plants in flowering so there is a lot of odor to kill.


----------



## 6rowdo6 (Sep 2, 2016)

bartow said:


> I am no expert. Back in 2013, I ordered 2000 earthworms from Uncle Jim's Earthworms. I put them in a plastic bin and started giving them vegetable scraps. They double in population every 90 days. There are lots of youtube videos on earthwoms and that is where I learned anything I know. I is not rocket science. My grow room is just a wooden shed with a tiny ac in it, divided into vegetative and flowering. With the worms, the odor is unelectable unless you are a dog.) (I guess a dog could smell it. I don't know how it works but earth worms and castings just absorb odors. If I feed the worm cantaloupe rinds, there is a fruity smell inside but nothing inside. That is about it. Sometimes I have as many as six plants in flowering so there is a lot of odor to kill.


That's really cool @bartow thanks for the info, I'm curious now if the worms/composting would also help with some CO2 too, I'll have to look it up 
@BobCajun Would it be a problem even with good air circulation? Also, isn't the problem of high humidity the increased risk mould, which the O3 in the water would kill? Sorry if that's too stupid of a question.


----------



## bartow (Sep 3, 2016)

6rowdo6 said:


> That's really cool @bartow thanks for the info, I'm curious now if the worms/composting would also help with some CO2 too, I'll have to look it up
> @BobCajun Would it be a problem even with good air circulation? Also, isn't the problem of high humidity the increased risk mould, which the O3 in the water would kill? Sorry if that's too stupid of a question.


One of the things I lack is sophistication. All I do is try things until I find something that works. I don't know anything about CO2. The worm/odor thing happened by accident. I originally put the worms next to the growing because it was a good place to up them. I don't know anything about mold either. I have just been lucky with that.


----------



## herbs1 (Sep 8, 2016)

For a small grow tent with LED lights, is it best to vent the carbon filter inside the tent or outside the tent?


----------



## Javadog (Sep 8, 2016)

Either drive filtered air from the tent, or filter air that you are pulling from the tent.

This will give the tent a slight negative air pressure. This will help keep the smell
from escaping into the room the tent it in.


----------



## MadButcher (Sep 8, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Either drive filtered air from the tent, or filter air that you are pulling from the tent.
> 
> This will give the tent a slight negative air pressure. This will help keep the smell
> from escaping into the room the tent it in.


I'd say the filters are made to be sucked through, not pushed through. So for that I would put the filter right under the tent roof to catch the warm air. 
In some article I've read to look at the tent slightly bowing in s a proof of negative pressure. That's sort of true. But you can have that happen without any air going in and therefore nothing gets vented.


----------



## herbs1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks,

I read that you can set up a carbon filter to exhaust filtered air out of the tent, or as a scrubber where you just vent the air through the filter and back into the tent. You can only do the 2nd option if you use LED lights because of heat issues. I was wondering what works better. Also, will a carbon filter work for the stinkiest strains?


----------



## MadButcher (Sep 8, 2016)

herbs1 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I read that you can set up a carbon filter to exhaust filtered air out of the tent, or as a scrubber where you just vent the air through the filter and back into the tent. You can only do the 2nd option if you use LED lights because of heat issues. I was wondering what works better. Also, will a carbon filter work for the stinkiest strains?


I wouldn't do that with my led lights, for sure. As a matter of fact, I wouldn't do that no matter what. But that's based on my setup and parts.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2016)

MadButcher said:


> I'd say the filters are made to be sucked through, not pushed through. So for that I would put the filter right under the tent roof to catch the warm air.
> In some article I've read to look at the tent slightly bowing in s a proof of negative pressure. That's sort of true. But you can have that happen without any air going in and therefore nothing gets vented.


This is what I do as well. 

A negative pressure in the tent makes sure that there is no leakage, yes.


----------



## Stealthgrowr80 (Dec 1, 2016)

So this is a touch of my diy addressing ventilation and odor my own combination of several things I've seen..... carbon is in the T      
Amount of chemicals used.... 0
Ventilation project:
Time spent 30 minutes
Lowe's $38
Wal-Mart $10
Bowls smoked thinking about it . ... unknown.
Sitting in the best seat in the house watching TV . ...... priceless
For everything else there's bong rips....


----------



## Stealthgrowr80 (Dec 2, 2016)

To all threads I'm in I will somewhat abandon after this round harvest to go back underground stealth, I'll be watching and pop up from time to time.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 2, 2016)

Be Well.


----------



## vamoz (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey, just to put my two cents into the matter of Ozone. Ozone is widely used in Europe and middle east. I choose to use ozone for my grow because I cannot afford to give out noise of any kind. I also have limited room.

One thing I came across in almost all the ozone threads here is user error. I understand you guys want to have the "best" of the best. But with ozone, best doesn't mean best as we know it.

Here is what I mean by that... you have to match your mg/h to what you have. Going over to amazon and just buying an ozone device with 400-600mg-5-10g is a good wait to hurt your plants as well as yourself.

Always match your purchase to the area you grow. It will be easier to control the effects, to find that "sweet spot" of running ozone and turning it off. If you are in a small ass room with a 10g ozone device, good luck figuring the safe zone without ruining stuff. I saw that a lot. People fail there and blame ozone for their actions. Ozone is unforgiving.

You don't buy a SUV and try to take corners like its a ferrari.

You don't buy a rocket launcher and try to shoot at people like its a pistol. You will blow yourself up too.

Get it?


Anyway, in near future I will be using ozone on my grow. There is no smell yet. You can check my grow journal if you like.


----------



## Ethan010 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for your sharing and that's nice


----------



## Ethan010 (Mar 29, 2017)

thanks and i think that's very nice.


----------



## Daveindiego (Apr 3, 2017)

Is it possible to grow up to 64 plants without an odor problem?


----------



## Daveindiego (Apr 3, 2017)

I've decided that I'm going to seal off portions of the room with floor to ceiling visqueen plastic, and use an air scrubber. There is no way I could have done this with 64 plants inside a room, just using an AC.


----------



## RangiSTaxi (Apr 5, 2017)

Daveindiego said:


> Is it possible to grow up to 64 plants without an odor problem?


no


----------



## fosterlogan6731 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hiii...all.


----------



## vamoz (Apr 11, 2017)

Alrighty, I am back with an update. Currently growing 3 plants. Durban Poison, Pineapple Express and Kosher Kush. They are all 12/12 from seed.

Durban Poison - March 3 sprout. Currently in flowering. It is forming up nugs. Little to no smell.

Pineapple - First two leaves died, in veg. Smells CRAZY already. Shit scares me.

Kosher - same as Pineapple, also smells CRAZY.

But!!! Lets come to the topic of Ozone. I can tell you, without Ozone, the whole room smells of them. As soon as I turn on my 200mg/h Ozone, the smell is gone in under 1 minute. My room is small but not so small. I keep the ozone on for 10 to 20 minutes max every hour. Room smells fresh and clean everytime I enter.

When I put my nose up to the growbox, I do smell the CRAZY smell. So it is safe to say that ozone doesn't enter into the box so much. Fine by me. I need to room to smell clean, not the box.

As soon as I open the box, I am bombarded by the smell, which dies in 20 secconds with Ozone.

Seems to me like this will work fine. Fingers crossed. I do have a 600mg machine cleaning my water and for emergencies further down flowering if needed.


----------



## williamhanson4041 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey what's up


----------



## RangiSTaxi (Apr 13, 2017)

vamoz said:


> Alrighty, I am back with an update. Currently growing 3 plants. Durban Poison, Pineapple Express and Kosher Kush. They are all 12/12 from seed.
> 
> Durban Poison - March 3 sprout. Currently in flowering. It is forming up nugs. Little to no smell.
> 
> ...



Just be careful Ozone can be hazardous to human health


----------



## vamoz (Apr 13, 2017)

RangiSTaxi said:


> Just be careful Ozone can be hazardous to human health


In moderation it is actually beneficial. Let me tell you, my allergies are much better now. Stuffy nose and all that, gone.


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi

So just about to get a filter system but not sure if I'm getting correct one. Heres how I'm working this out.

W×L×H = 20ft ÷ 5 = 4 cubic feet

Or 35m3/h?

Am I making this this complicated? If anyone could tell me what fan would be needed that would help.

Space is 60×60×140cm, 2 plants


----------



## cookie master (Apr 25, 2017)

Its gonna definitely be impossible to harvest 64 plants odor free. Maybe with a mild strain, but nobody likes those anymore.


----------



## calliandra (Apr 25, 2017)

damian0536 said:


> Hi
> 
> So just about to get a filter system but not sure if I'm getting correct one. Heres how I'm working this out.
> 
> ...


*AFAIK*, we need to exchange all the air in the growspace every 5 minutes for nice air.
so thats 

60x60x140 = 0,5m³ volume of the closet

x 12 (because there are 12 x 5 minutes in an hour) = 6m³/hr

+ 30% to account for carbon filter resistance = 7,8m³/hr.

that's 275 cuft/hr, if that helps find a fan where you are?


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 25, 2017)

calliandra said:


> *AFAIK*, we need to exchange all the air in the growspace every 5 minutes for nice air.
> so thats
> 
> 60x60x140 = 0,5m³ volume of the closet
> ...


Okay so I have just ordered a 4" with 100m3/h so that's more than enough right?


----------



## calliandra (Apr 25, 2017)

damian0536 said:


> Okay so I have just ordered a 4" with 100m3/h so that's more than enough right?


yup lol
you can always reduce the fan speed with a step-down transformer or dimmer, so you'll have reserves in case you ever need to upgrade spacewise too


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 25, 2017)

calliandra said:


> yup lol
> you can always reduce the fan speed with a step-down transformer or dimmer, so you'll have reserves in case you ever need to upgrade spacewise too


Ahh awesome thanks for that, top girl


----------



## haze010 (May 2, 2017)

If you are using anything other than carbon filtration you are doing it wrong.

This should answer most questions.

https://www.drieaz.com/uploads/deca/gtas.pdf

Thats what professionals use who have to deal with things a hell of a lot worse than a pot plant.


----------



## haze010 (May 2, 2017)

cookie master said:


> Its gonna definitely be impossible to harvest 64 plants odor free. Maybe with a mild strain, but nobody likes those anymore.


Wrong, why do people who dont have the knowledge say its impossible. The volume of air is the critical point, not how contaminated that air is. See above documentation if you want *actual* evidence. Carbon filtration can eliminate the smell of raw sewage let alone pot plants.


----------



## haze010 (May 2, 2017)

From page 7 of above documentation regarding carbon filtration for smells.


Optional carbon filters
Most air scrubbers include space in the pre-filter stage for an optional carbon filter. The carbon filter captures the gas- and vapor-phase molecules that the human nose detects as odors. This is accomplished through a process called adsorption, where the gaseous molecules are physically attracted to the surface of the carbon. The greater the surface area of the carbon, the more effective the filter is at adsorbing odor-causing molecules. Activated carbon is the preferred material for odor removal because it has a very large surface area. Just one gram of activated carbon may have as many as 2,000 square meters of surface area to adsorb gaseous odor molecules. The service life of a carbon filter depends on the type and concentration of the odor. Your sense of smell will let you know when it's time to replace the carbon filter.

Your *anecdotal* evidence is incorrect.


----------



## haze010 (May 3, 2017)

Just a follow up here, im a professional in the hazmat industry with almost 20 years experience, i linked basic documentation on air scrubbing that provides all the guidelines for scrubbing smells and even toxic gases from the air to safe levels.

The science behind it and the math on how to calculate what cfms and ach (complete air changes per hour for cubic volume of the space) are in that documentation and how to do calculate what you need for any space.

I have personally helped build negative air containments as large as a 4 story apartment buildings so there is likely no question i cannot answer.

Id be happy to answer any questions people have about Negative air setups, air scrubber setups, carbon filtration ect and can provide professional industry documentation for it.

I will try to never respond with an opinion, but with science and math along with industry professional documentation like the dri-exe air scrubber guide i linked above.

People around this site have helped me tremendously on subjects i knew nothing about, this is the one thing i can give expert advice on and its my way to contribute back. So please feel free to fire away any questions and i'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## calliandra (May 4, 2017)

haze010 said:


> Just a follow up here, im a professional in the hazmat industry with almost 20 years experience, i linked basic documentation on air scrubbing that provides all the guidelines for scrubbing smells and even toxic gases from the air to safe levels.
> 
> The science behind it and the math on how to calculate what cfms and ach (complete air changes per hour for cubic volume of the space) are in that documentation and how to do calculate what you need for any space.
> 
> ...


Thank you for offering to help and indeed I do have a question regarding air exchange.
In the documentation you posted, they speak of ACH, air changes per hour.

I learned we need to change the air for plants every 5 minutes, so I need 12 ACH.
Is this correct or do you do otherwise?

Also, when calculating the fan's performance, how do you factor in the resistance of the carbon filter?
Again, I had picked up a rule of thumb of 30%.

So I'm just building a little veg closet, 0.50 x 1 x 0.96m (that's 1.6 x 3.3 x 3.1 ft) in dimension.
So my volume is 0.48m³, times 12 changes per hour = 5.76m³/hr
Adding in the filter's resistance ( x1.3) takes me to 7.5m³/hr or 264cuft/hr or 4.4CFM ?!?
Does that sound right or am I juglling numbers in lalaland? 
Cheers!


----------



## haze010 (May 4, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Thank you for offering to help and indeed I do have a question regarding air exchange.
> In the documentation you posted, they speak of ACH, air changes per hour.
> 
> I learned we need to change the air for plants every 5 minutes, so I need 12 ACH.
> ...


Well if you read thru that documentation it does explain it all, you can read it if you want but ill basically summerize it. There is no real legal standard on how many ACH is required for a Hazmat remediation for something considered toxic like aesbestos. The basic minimum standard is 6ach but more isnt a bad thing. Now ill explain how we generally run it in a toxic situation.

When doing a remediation of a large very contaminated structure for something like aesbestos (toxic airborne particulate) there are air testing machines at the chamber entrances that constantly monitor it to ensure that negative air pressure is maintained to a certain level so that there is zero possibility of any particulate escaping other than thru the filtered negative air machine. We are also required to periodically take air samples within the areas of the structure that workers are present. Most of the time my job isnt responding to emergency situations, its doing air sampling on more basic remediations to ensure safety of workers and public around that area. So for us, there is no golden rule of so many ACH that works for any and all situations, the minimum standard tho is 6 per hour and thats in a very low level of contamination.

The more contaminated the area the more PPM (parts per million) will show up in air sampling and we then need to adjust to have more cfm by either adding in more neg air machines or if they are on lower settings to turn them to a higher speed.

So if youre running 12 an hour, thats a good thing and you should be okay. If youre running a space thats very cramped with a very smelly plant, it means if i took an air sample the PPM would be very high and you'd need higher than that bare minimum of 6 ACH and possibly near that 12ach but id suspect not quite that high. Now if you were running a 4x4 with 2 very smelly plants you likely wouldnt even need 6 ACH as there would be less of a PPM concentration in the air. You should be more than okay with 12ach but the ultimate confirmation is going to be your own nose because im pretty sure you dont have the equipment to air sample. If i was running a cramped grow id aim for that 10-12 ach range but be running a multiple speed fan and try lowering it until i found a balance of high enough to elminate smell but as slow as possible to use less power, less noise, more longevity of carbon ect. I would guess youre 12 ach should cover even the most crowded spaces, but there are so many factors that can affect it. Even something like high humidity can lower the efficience of carbon and have that ACH reuired be higher.

Your numbers sound good to me but ultimately it comes down to what air sampling says and adjust accordingly. For a grow op and smell the air sampling device is your nose. As far as the cfm ratings for fan and filter you 25-30 would be pretty bang on for a HEPA situation, with a carbon only situation you can get away with less of a difference because carbon has less air resistance than a HEPA would.

Super condensed response, 12 should be more than enough but you should know if its enough just by if you can smell your plants.


----------



## haze010 (May 4, 2017)

Ps. some of my stuff will be full of spelling errors and sometimes words mixed up and garballed grammatically, i have dislexia so written communication from me sometimes comes out garbelled but i think i make it mostly understandable. If that doesnt clarify your question feel free to ask again and i can try to reword it differently.

Due to my dislexia me and math are bitter enemies, i always get someone else to check any numbers i ever run and in a workplace situation i have a program in a small tablet ive attached to my own air sampler where i just punch in the numbers and it spits out the answer, so please dont ask me to verify your math. You do absolutely have the concept down and im sure using any form of tech u can confirm your runnning the numbers correctly.

For those that do not quite understand what dyslexia is its actually very common and very under-diagnosed. For the curious glance over this document and i can 100% guarentee you willl recognize these exact traits in someone you know or went to school with, some estimate it affects as much as 10% of ppl in some varying degree of severity.

https://www.dyslexia.com/about-dyslexia/signs-of-dyslexia/test-for-dyslexia-37-signs/


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (May 17, 2017)

vamoz said:


> Alrighty, I am back with an update. Currently growing 3 plants. Durban Poison, Pineapple Express and Kosher Kush. They are all 12/12 from seed.
> 
> Durban Poison - March 3 sprout. Currently in flowering. It is forming up nugs. Little to no smell.
> 
> ...


 I know ozone generators are dangerous for humans, are they also dangerous to cannabis plants?


----------



## vamoz (May 17, 2017)

GANJA MONSTA said:


> I know ozone generators are dangerous for humans, are they also dangerous to cannabis plants?


In high dosage, it is dangerous for both. Now, if you use it in low settings and you know what you are doing, it might actually be beneficial for both. My allergies are much better and I am sleeping in the room where the ozone machine is. I have two of them. I one them is 200mg/h and the other one is 400mg/h. I find the 200 enough for most of the day. I only need to run the 400mg 1 or 2 times. All of my 3 plants are flowering in a tiny ass room so there is a lot of smells in that room. Ozone helps me kill it.


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I think I might try using one for the smell of my girls. I just need to do a bit more research before committing lol


----------



## haze010 (May 18, 2017)

GANJA MONSTA said:


> Thanks for the info! I think I might try using one for the smell of my girls. I just need to do a bit more research before committing lol


Why anyone would ever go down the road of ozone generating is beyond me. Carbon filtering is the way to go, i wont beat a dead horse but read the link i put in to professonal industrial level air scrubbing. There is no reason ever use something that warns you to vacate the area before using, and then use it in your home when there is 100% safe, less expensive, and much more effective option.

If you arent using carbon filtering you're doing it wrong.

https://learn.allergyandair.com/ozone-generators/

https://learn.allergyandair.com/activated-carbon-filters/


----------



## vamoz (May 18, 2017)

haze010 said:


> Why anyone would ever go down the road of ozone generating is beyond me. Carbon filtering is the way to go, i wont beat a dead horse but read the link i put in to professonal industrial level air scrubbing. There is no reason ever use something that warns you to vacate the area before using, and then use it in your home when there is 100% safe, less expensive, and much more effective option.
> 
> If you arent using carbon filtering you're doing it wrong.
> 
> ...


I give you a couple of reasons... Stealthgrow with people living with you, less noise, less electric usage, lower cost, lasts longer. Of course carbon is better but when you need to do it stealth... it changes things. About the health issues, those warnings are for stupid retards so they don't hurt themselves. You can find ozone generators in humidifiers made for babies. It is all about how you use it, how much you use it and for how long... If you know these things, it is only beneficial.


----------



## haze010 (May 19, 2017)

vamoz said:


> I give you a couple of reasons... Stealthgrow with people living with you, less noise, less electric usage, lower cost, lasts longer. Of course carbon is better but when you need to do it stealth... it changes things. About the health issues, those warnings are for stupid retards so they don't hurt themselves. You can find ozone generators in humidifiers made for babies. It is all about how you use it, how much you use it and for how long... If you know these things, it is only beneficial.


Most stealth cab growers use carbon. Its no louder than a fan which you should already be running anyway, and can easily be silent with a bit of accoustic foam. The effectiveness of carbon boils down to proven science. If you think carbon filtering is expensive then you're pricing a custom made can filter they market specifically for growing use and markup 5000%. You can buy well over a years supply of carbon for a 4x2 space for under $40 and then make a can filter with crap you already have lying around your house.

Theres no reason to ever use ozone generation. Dont listen to the snakeoil salesmen.


----------



## vamoz (May 19, 2017)

haze010 said:


> Most stealth cab growers use carbon. Its no louder than a fan which you should already be running anyway, and can easily be silent with a bit of accoustic foam. The effectiveness of carbon boils down to proven science. If you think carbon filtering is expensive then you're pricing a custom made can filter they market specifically for growing use and markup 5000%. You can buy well over a years supply of carbon for a 4x2 space for under $40 and then make a can filter with crap you already have lying around your house.
> 
> Theres no reason to ever use ozone generation. Dont listen to the snakeoil salesmen.


Lol at "snakeoil salesmen". 

These are only my points of views you don't have to be so harsh about it. Where I am from I can buy 3 ozone generators for the price of a good carbon scrubber with fan.(let alone the upkeep) I bet the shitty cheap fans will make a lot of noise so now we have to up the price. I live with 3 people, most of them come in and out of my room. Using carbon scrubber will mean that I have to cut a big hole in my dresser. My dresser has gaps in it where air can go in and out, which will make it a bit harder to hold the negative air pressure for the scrubber. It took me ages to deal with the light leak without cutting off air inside the dresser.

Now you talked about fans and how they make noise. People I live with know that I have allergies, so I did justify the noise coming from my ozone generator when it is running with minimal noise. (not audible outside my room anyway but when they are in my room, they know what is making "that" noise.) At the end of the day, I would use it even after my harvest, it did actually help me health wise. I am not using those "whythefuck" 5g/h machines either. Now those will hurt you bad if you don't know what you are doing.

I am merely a noobie grower. This is what I think... You can take it or not. P.S. I ain't sending any links for purchase either. I am not selling anything.


----------



## haze010 (May 19, 2017)

vamoz said:


> Lol at "snakeoil salesmen".
> 
> These are only my points of views you don't have to be so harsh about it. Where I am from I can buy 3 ozone generators for the price of a good carbon scrubber with fan.(let alone the upkeep) I bet the shitty cheap fans will make a lot of noise so now we have to up the price. I live with 3 people, most of them come in and out of my room. Using carbon scrubber will mean that I have to cut a big hole in my dresser. My dresser has gaps in it where air can go in and out, which will make it a bit harder to hold the negative air pressure for the scrubber. It took me ages to deal with the light leak without cutting off air inside the dresser.
> 
> ...


The snakeoil salesmen i meant ppl selling can filters for $200 that has $25 worth of bulk carbon and some rolled aluminum and the ppl who convinced you to go ozone. In my mind your the guy the snakeoil salesmen convinced.

Im just trying to give people advice from an air quality professional. I wasnt calling you a snakeoil salesman, i was calling the ppl selling expensive can filters that. You can make the exact same thing they sell for pennies on the dollar. As far as alergies ect, theres a reason hospitals and labs use hepa + carbon. Throughout this thread ive provided plenty of links that teach the science of what i am saying....

Feel free if you want to read them but i back my opinion with 2 decades of professional air quality experience and the science to proove it to ppl who dont want to listen. If ozone works for you, thats awesome. I will never recommend it tho.


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (May 19, 2017)

If I'm not using a grow tent will I have a problem with negative/positive air pressure in my grow room when using a carbon filter or scrubber? There are small gaps around the door to my room would they effect air pressure?


----------



## haze010 (May 19, 2017)

GANJA MONSTA said:


> If I'm not using a grow tent will I have a problem with negative/positive air pressure in my grow room when using a carbon filter or scrubber? There are small gaps around the door to my room would they effect air pressure?


Well youre confusing two completely different things when you say air scrubber and negative air. They are two different setups and both can be very effective. A negative air setup is a mostly sealed area, like a tent, where contaminated air is sucked thru filtering and the cleaned air is exhasted outside that tent. This is whats used in toxic hazmat setups. Its called negative air because the air being sucked out is at a pressure higher than the mostly sealed tent will let in, it means the only way air can escape is thru the filter. It doesnt require a tent but the more air leaks you have the stronger your fan is going to have to run. Just a closed closet door is enough of airtight if your fan is good enough.

An air scrubber is just like negative air but it has no exhaust it just recirculates the clean air to the room. Generally an air scrubber will need a stronger fan and more cfm but it means the room itself will have almost zero odor. In a 100% sealed grow space of a contained room using CO2 they would use an air scrubber setup.

Either willl work great if they are setup properly and have sufficient cfm thru the filtration.


----------



## calliandra (May 19, 2017)

haze010 said:


> Well if you read thru that documentation it does explain it all, you can read it if you want but ill basically summerize it. There is no real legal standard on how many ACH is required for a Hazmat remediation for something considered toxic like aesbestos. The basic minimum standard is 6ach but more isnt a bad thing. Now ill explain how we generally run it in a toxic situation.
> 
> When doing a remediation of a large very contaminated structure for something like aesbestos (toxic airborne particulate) there are air testing machines at the chamber entrances that constantly monitor it to ensure that negative air pressure is maintained to a certain level so that there is zero possibility of any particulate escaping other than thru the filtered negative air machine. We are also required to periodically take air samples within the areas of the structure that workers are present. Most of the time my job isnt responding to emergency situations, its doing air sampling on more basic remediations to ensure safety of workers and public around that area. So for us, there is no golden rule of so many ACH that works for any and all situations, the minimum standard tho is 6 per hour and thats in a very low level of contamination.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your detailed response, it gives me a bit more of a feel for "how much"!
And what an interesting profession too! 
I think I really want to be able to adust the ACH, and yes you guessed right I will be monitoring nasally haha
Good to know my way of calculating it leads to somewhat usable numbers for orientation, but also good to have a _bit _of leeway, just in case. Now, to source a fan haha
Cheers!


----------



## haze010 (May 19, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed response, it gives me a bit more of a feel for "how much"!
> And what an interesting profession too!
> I think I really want to be able to adust the ACH, and yes you guessed right I will be monitoring nasally haha
> Good to know my way of calculating it leads to somewhat usable numbers for orientation, but also good to have a _bit _of leeway, just in case. Now, to source a fan haha
> Cheers!


Yup happy to help, ive recieved so much help on things i didnt know shit about, this is the one thing im confident i can offer great advice on.


----------



## Javadog (May 22, 2017)

Vamoz you deserve to fight the effect of allergies. A former boss had to live
with a pollen shield mask on most of the time. But let me suggest that you 
also consider a negative ion generator. They have the same awesome air
cleaning effect (particle clump up and fall) but not the O3 concerns.


----------



## vamoz (May 22, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Vamoz you deserve to fight the effect of allergies. A former boss had to live
> with a pollen shield mask on most of the time. But let me suggest that you
> also consider a negative ion generator. They have the same awesome air
> cleaning effect (particle clump up and fall) but not the O3 concerns.


Hey Java, thank you for this... I do also have a device which has negative ion generator as well as hepa filter. It's life... without these I get constant sneezes back to back until I feel dizzy. Also suffy nose that stops me from having a proper day and etc.

I am much better these days so thats good. Its everything, the things we eat, do, location...

But like I said. Its life, people deal with much worse stuff.


----------



## Javadog (May 22, 2017)

I am the lucky one in my family, the brother got the allergies. 

(then again, I had to do all the Weed Whipping ;0)

Oxygen-3 == O3 is not necessary for indoor rigs, but I imagine that an ozone
creating filter on an outlet duct is another safe route.


----------



## gr865 (May 23, 2017)

Hell I am allergic to cannabis, everytime I open the tent I sneeze and get stuffed up.
My GF laughs when I open the smoke jar and start sniffeling.


----------



## calliandra (Jun 2, 2017)

So I'm thinking of making a carbon filter, and have this grain hull biochar here.
Not sure whether I could use it though, given it's got a good portion of very fine material in there?


What do you guys think?
Should I just see whether a fine pantyhose can contain it? 
I've also seen a build that uses extractor hood filters as a cover for the carbon...
Wouldn't want biochar dust floating around in the air haha
Cheers!


----------



## cookie master (Jun 2, 2017)

that isnt activated, it wont work


----------



## calliandra (Jun 2, 2017)

cookie master said:


> that isnt activated, it wont work


hm, what does activating involve then? I'd thought the nice quench at the end of the burn _is _activation?


----------



## haze010 (Jun 2, 2017)

They have multiple ways of activating carbon but just plain biochar isnt the same thing. What makes activated carbon great at absorbing is it has a gigantic surface area, the activation process is what gives it that giant surface area. Its usually done through a chemical process but the best way to think of it is comparing regular cream to whipped cream, the whipped cream has a much bigger surface area because it was airiated. Properly activated carbon can have 30,000 square feet of surface area in just one gram, biochar doesnt.

If you were thinking you could just use your biochar, or turn it into activated carbon, its not the same thing and its not something you can just do at home.


----------



## calliandra (Jun 3, 2017)

haze010 said:


> What makes activated carbon great at absorbing is it has a gigantic surface area, the activation process is what gives it that giant surface area.


Aw shucks, but that is _exactly _what happens when you quench from the bottom in a Kon-tiki - after a pyrolysis of roundabouts 700°C, that really takes out everything but the pure carbon.....
Not sure about the extent (I'll have to check back with a friend who makes it and has all that data*), but that's what makes real biochar so incredibly porous and able to hold all sorts of stuff - and what makes the charcoal and stuff in between, commonly called biochar too, _not-really-biochar_....

* LOL ok so I found a study on biochar online, and they measured average surface areas from different kinds of kilns..."Average surface areas (SA) of biochar samples were 97 m2/g, ranging from 35.4 to 215 m2/g" (http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0176378#pone.0176378.s001) - whereby the higher values were achieved in the kontiki-like kilns..
Still definitely less than what you're saying the chemically prepped up carbon has!

So, after crying a bit in the corner that I can't use what I have... adapting the question 

Do you know how can I tell, when sourcing activated carbon, that I'm getting good quality? 
Cheers!

edit: or could I just use one of those textile filters you can get for extractor hoods? like this:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00AM1S2R0?psc=1&language=en_GB
After all, it's just for filtering odours in that setup requiring a fan with 25m³h.. so really small scale....


----------



## haze010 (Jun 3, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Aw shucks, but that is _exactly _what happens when you quench from the bottom in a Kon-tiki - after a pyrolysis of roundabouts 700°C, that really takes out everything but the pure carbon.....
> Not sure about the extent (I'll have to check back with a friend who makes it and has all that data*), but that's what makes real biochar so incredibly porous and able to hold all sorts of stuff - and what makes the charcoal and stuff in between, commonly called biochar too, _not-really-biochar_....
> 
> * LOL ok so I found a study on biochar online, and they measured average surface areas from different kinds of kilns..."Average surface areas (SA) of biochar samples were 97 m2/g, ranging from 35.4 to 215 m2/g" (http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0176378#pone.0176378.s001) - whereby the higher values were achieved in the kontiki-like kilns..
> ...


Bulk aquarium activated carbon. Everywhere that sells the stuff for pet fish has it, even walmart, its what they use to filter the water in aquariums.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm using some odor eater bags from Kmart. Just dumped the contents of those into a sock folded over a pencil holder. Then jammed that into a 10cm diameter pvc elbow. Which attached perfectly to my exhaust fan.


----------



## cookie master (Jun 9, 2017)

buy your carbon from the hydro store. Ive had bad luck on ebay/amazon


----------



## haze010 (Jun 16, 2017)

cookie master said:


> buy your carbon from the hydro store. Ive had bad luck on ebay/amazon


High quality carbon is available anywhere that sells pet fish aquarium supplies as its used to filter aquarium water. Will be the very quality product for much cheaper than the hydro store.


----------



## cookie master (Jun 17, 2017)

I dunno, the carbon sources themselves sell different product for water or air phase. The carbon in Ipower filters looks fine but doesnt work well. The other stuff I bought in bulk put out lots of fine dust even after rinsing and didnt work well. And another bunch claiming to be rc48 carbon was no good. I refill filters and they work excellent- when i use the sunlight supply carbon.


----------



## cookie master (Jun 17, 2017)

cookie master said:


> I dunno, the carbon sources themselves sell different product for water or air phase. The carbon in Ipower filters looks fine but doesnt work well. The other stuff I bought in bulk put out lots of fine dust even after rinsing and didnt work well. And another bunch claiming to be rc48 carbon was no good. I refill filters and they work excellent- when i use the sunlight supply carbon.


i ran into a secret- put your carbon filter that began with quality carbon on the grill for 20 hours, its all good again. the carbon seemed to start on fire since it was glowing but it stopped and was still not ash, the smell that comes out is horrid but its not like weed, it smelled like kitchen grease and dog poop!


----------



## sonson176 (Jun 24, 2017)

Be aware, before grilling, that most cylindrical carbon scrubbers have either screening or foam/fiber mesh between the expanded metal and the actual carbon itself to keep it in place. 

RC48 is just marketing crap for 4x8 mesh granular carbon. If you're looking for a good supplier of activated carbon check out Calgon Carbon. Pet shop stuff is usually designed for water filtration, having larger mesh sizes usually in extruded forms.


----------



## Xs121 (Jun 25, 2017)

I posted this in another thread. I might as well add my DIY air scrubber here.

What it looks like







Activated Carbon Filter as Lining






Additionally, Activated Charcoal inside for more scrubbing






Works on my 2x6 closet, no smell. Hope thats helpful.


----------



## cookie master (Jun 25, 2017)

Yeah ive been refilling for years and I had installed some mesh to prevent some of that dusty carbon leaking, and there was a gasket at the top that woulve melted too.


----------



## flodas (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello im about to order a ozone generator for me as a second cover up if it starts to smell (outside the tent).
Does anyone have experience of how mutch mg / h it should be to be effective for 20 flowers in a seperated room with ventilation ? / Flodas


----------



## calliandra (Jul 1, 2017)

Xs121 said:


> I posted this in another thread. I might as well add my DIY air scrubber here.
> 
> What it looks like
> 
> ...


Do I see that correctly, that you aren't actually filling the whole bucket with carbon?
Also, what size fan is that?
Cheers!


----------



## cookie master (Jul 1, 2017)

the filter is the last place to save money, you can go to jail if you stink it up.


----------



## Xs121 (Jul 1, 2017)

calliandra said:


> Do I see that correctly, that you aren't actually filling the whole bucket with carbon?
> Also, what size fan is that?
> Cheers!


Yes, I only use 1 bag of charcoal but you can use more if you want

There are 2 activated carbon components. Filter and charcoal. Just to be clear, the fan, pulls out the scrubbed air inside of the bucket and does not pull in the outside air. Air passes through the holes of the bucket as the fan sucked it out. The outside air passes through the filter first and airborne particles are absorb thus removing the odor. Once the air is inside the bucket, any particles is further absorbed by the charcoal. 

It's a 2 step absorption process. First the filter then the charcoal before the air goes out.

As to the size of the fan, if I recall it correctly, I think its a 4 inch fan. But, you can use any size fan as long as it fits in the lid. If fan noise is not a problem, bigger fan is better, air is recycled faster.


----------



## cookie master (Jul 1, 2017)

I would never compromise peoples grow. The long grill thing seemed to work for me and I had been refilling at 140per 35 lbs and the price went up to 165+tax so I tried something else. I have can filter and now its packed with granular so it holds alot more carbon by weight than phresh etc and does the job.


----------



## cookie master (Jul 1, 2017)

that filter is a joke, no offense. a regular mj use carbon filter is like 2 inches of pure granular carbon. the foam carbon filter is just basically dust, its whats sold to homeowners to freshen the air.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2017)

I've made a few filters in the past, each worked just fine. 

Granular activated carbon is the best for our application. 

Most stores will carry it for aquarium filters, buy this in bulk where you can.

The trick is finding a fan that is designed for creating negative pressure to pull through the obstruction (filter) without a lot of noise.

Look at the Panasonic Whisper series, there are adjustable options as well along with sensors for programmability.


----------



## Xs121 (Jul 1, 2017)

cookie master said:


> that filter is a joke, no offense. a regular mj use carbon filter is like 2 inches of pure granular carbon. the foam carbon filter is just basically dust, its whats sold to homeowners to freshen the air.


Are you referring to the foam carbon filter I'm using? If so, no offense taken. 

However, I would disagree with you as it being as a joke. Even if we take your argument that its basically a dust...it is still an activated carbon which act and function the same as the charcoal or what you refer to as granulated carbon. Its just in a different form.

Obviously the granulated type have more absorption area. But really, in a 6x2 closet, the foam filter have more than enough capacity to absorb the air particles (odor) floating around. This is the cut to fit type foam filter that you use to replace the filter of air purifiers. I believe it comes in 16x48, more than enough plus some to use as lining inside the bucket.

Even if the foam filter is "inefficient" in trapping air particles. The air inside the bucket is bounced around the charcoal+foam resulting in more filtration of air.

I've used this DIY odor control for over 2 years now. My wife who has a very sensitive nose cant detect the smell of flowering mj. The only time I can smell mj is when I actually touch the buds, other than that, no smell.

Lastly, it doesnt cost me much to make one. Point is as long as it does what its intended to do, works for me. So, if your odor control works for you then that's great. We're here to share our experiences and knowledge that we know that works for us. What works for me might not work for you, it's all about spreading the information.


----------



## Xs121 (Jul 1, 2017)

Btw, the charcoal, I got it from amazon. I got the 3 bags pack, it's listed under aquarium supply. Before using it, make sure you shake it first outside your house. It has a lot of carbon dust in each bag, you dont want that flying around your grow closet.

What I do is, I cycle the bags, like every 6 months or so, I replaced it with a fresh bag. To reactivate the used bag, I let it sit under the sun for a few hrs and it will be ready to go again.

Same process to reactivate the foam filter.

The other added benefit of using activated carbon, it also somewhat control humidity. Excess moisture in the air is absorb by activated carbon, until humidity equilibrium is reach. If the air is too dry, activated carbon will release the trap moisture back to the environment.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2017)

Xs121 said:


> Are you referring to the foam carbon filter I'm using? If so, no offense taken.
> 
> However, I would disagree with you as it being as a joke. Even if we take your argument that its basically a dust...it is still an activated carbon which act and function the same as the charcoal or what you refer to as granulated carbon. Its just in a different form.
> 
> ...



Something I will never understand is when someone slams someone else for being helpful by freely offering information.

Sometimes I think trolls are paid to do what they do.

Then I think who would profit from something like that.

Usually, I go back to life; other times, I smoke and go back to life.


----------



## Xs121 (Jul 1, 2017)

Enigma said:


> Something I will never understand is when someone slams someone else for being helpful by freely offering information.
> 
> Sometimes I think trolls are paid to do what they do.
> 
> ...


No worry

All is good


----------



## calliandra (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks guys!

Yeah I think it really does depend on the individual setting - each will be a bit different, especially on the small end of things (and I'm currently looking at a cabinet dimensioned at 50x100x90cm  )!
So it's really good to know what different possibilities are working for others.


----------



## cookie master (Jul 2, 2017)

this is serious business, you can go to jail. By the time you notice your filter failing it can be too late. Filters are the most important part of any grow, even in legal states. Once your neighbors know whats up then the cats out of the bag, you cant put it back in. Ive always used big filters and centrifugal fans and they dont even work perfect all the time. Alot of humidity can make them ineffective and some like Ipower come with weak carbon.


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2017)

Remember to keep the old carbon, throw it in a tub with some compost and shit and let it break down and go into the carbon. After a few weeks work it into your garden


----------



## cookie master (Jul 2, 2017)

im curious if ACTIVATED carbon may soak up part of liquid nutes, thats why ive never amended with it.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 4, 2017)

Just remember to charge it with lots of N before you add it to the backyard garden-soil,
if you decide to recycle that material. It can make a huge N-sink in your soil otherwise.


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=choose+a+carbon+filter+size


----------



## kaptinkush956 (Jan 19, 2018)

Has anyone of you all ever used Footfill filters? saw them on ebay just havent seen much reviews on them.


----------



## Randodred (Jan 23, 2018)

Enigma said:


> I've made a few filters in the past, each worked just fine.
> 
> Granular activated carbon is the best for our application.
> 
> ...


Cheaper to refill?

Sent from my LGMS345 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Randodred (Jan 23, 2018)

Cheaper to buy a refillable or what?

Sent from my LGMS345 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Wunderwi (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes. It's cheaper to refill the filters.


----------



## cookie master (Jan 23, 2018)

its not cheap, but I do it. It currently costs around 150 for 35 lbs of sun systems distributed carbon.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jan 23, 2018)

kaptinkush956 said:


> Has anyone of you all ever used Footfill filters? saw them on ebay just havent seen much reviews on them.


I use Foothills 8x14 fan filter combo and it is great. Easy refill is great too. Well recommended here.


----------



## Randodred (Jan 24, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> I use Foothills 8x14 fan filter combo and it is great. Easy refill is great too. Well recommended here.


How much doea foothills cost to refill?

Sent from my LGMS345 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 907guy (Jan 24, 2018)

You can buy a 55lb bag of activated carbon on amazon for $155 . I am not sure how many 6” filters it will refill but I’ll find out when it gets here.


----------



## Randodred (Jan 25, 2018)

907guy said:


> You can buy a 55lb bag of activated carbon on amazon for $155 . I am not sure how many 6” filters it will refill but I’ll find out when it gets here.


Yes let us know please

Sent from my LGMS345 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jan 25, 2018)

I bumped into these while surfing the web. Anyone tried these odor control CFL bulbs? Or, this type of plugin ozone generator?
Just wondered if they would be effective in a room which contained a grow tent (say 1 meter square / 3.5 feet square).

TCP Fresh2 23W CFL Odor Eliminating Light Bulb:
https://www.topbulb.com/tcp-fresh2-23w-cfl-odor-eliminating-light-bulb

Portable Odor Eliminating Plug-In Ionic Air Purifier & Ozone Generator for Home or Office:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NI2R0UU/ref=sspa_dk_detail_3?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B00NI2R0UU&pd_rd_wg=dCgGU&pd_rd_r=VGC7Q7K2ZKPJAVDDRF57&pd_rd_w=J6q1e&keywords=689232f2


----------



## Randodred (Jan 26, 2018)

cookie master said:


> its not cheap, but I do it. It currently costs around 150 for 35 lbs of sun systems distributed carbon.


How often do get that 35 lb bag

Sent from my LGMS345 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ImNewtoit (Feb 3, 2018)

cookie master said:


> its not cheap, but I do it. It currently costs around 150 for 35 lbs of sun systems distributed carbon.


What grain size of activated carbon do you use ? I refilled mine with some and it isn't working well at all. Maybe the grain size is too large??


----------



## McStrats (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm a novice grower but I design odor control systems for many industries like plastic extrusion vents where the odors and VOC's are pretty high. Working out your carbon filtration is really just a matter of doing some math. Hopefully some of you will find this useful.

For carbon to work properly the smelly air needs a certain amount of "dwell time" in the carbon. I see a lot of people use fan systems that are too poweful and the air gets pulled too quickly through the carbon. The prices some of you are paying on amazon and other places is high also. Get in touch with these guys http://www.generalcarbon.com/ and ask for a carbon pellet that is formulated for cannabis. Potassium permanganate is another odor absortion media works well. There are literally 100's of different carbon formulas for VOC and odor control. 

To work out your cfm needed for 10 air changes per hour you multiply your fan systems cfm x 60 and divide by the volume of the space. For example...if a 4" cent' fan has a cfm rating of 187cfm and your space is 6' x 8' x 8' then 187x60=11,200/384 = 29.1 ach.

So..a 4" fan that does 187 cfm running on full speed with an line carbon filter is pulling too fast and the air is not getting adequate "dwell time"...but that same fan running at 1/2 or 1/3 speed is going to be much more effective.


----------



## ImNewtoit (Feb 17, 2018)

I haven't read all of the posts in this thread, too many, BUT, here's what I did: Bought a nice big quality filter and when it was used up, I just drilled out the 3 rivets holding the bottom cover on, emptied it out, and poured in new carbon which I buy in bulk. Put the cover back on, put in 3 new pop rivets and it's good as new! If others are doing this, I'd like to know more about their carbon suppliers. Maybe my supplier isn't the best deal out there


----------



## McStrats (Feb 17, 2018)

ImNewtoit said:


> I haven't read all of the posts in this thread, too many, BUT, here's what I did: Bought a nice big quality filter and when it was used up, I just drilled out the 3 rivets holding the bottom cover on, emptied it out, and poured in new carbon which I buy in bulk. Put the cover back on, put in 3 new pop rivets and it's good as new! If others are doing this, I'd like to know more about their carbon suppliers. Maybe my supplier isn't the best deal out there


http://www.generalcarbon.com/


----------



## ImNewtoit (Feb 17, 2018)

General Carbon is where I've been getting it. What granule size do you use?


----------



## McStrats (Feb 17, 2018)

ImNewtoit said:


> General Carbon is where I've been getting it. What granule size do you use?


I have access to sealed carbon cells in my day gig and I generally grab whatever is surplus. I'm not sure of the granule size but I do know its in the mm's.


----------



## john wishmyer (Feb 26, 2018)

ultimate thread on how to get your own place so i cangrow the plant of my dreams


----------



## Ebola21 (Mar 5, 2018)

McStrats said:


> I'm a novice grower but I design odor control systems for many industries like plastic extrusion vents where the odors and VOC's are pretty high. Working out your carbon filtration is really just a matter of doing some math. Hopefully some of you will find this useful.
> 
> For carbon to work properly the smelly air needs a certain amount of "dwell time" in the carbon. I see a lot of people use fan systems that are too poweful and the air gets pulled too quickly through the carbon. The prices some of you are paying on amazon and other places is high also. Get in touch with these guys http://www.generalcarbon.com/ and ask for a carbon pellet that is formulated for cannabis. Potassium permanganate is another odor absortion media works well. There are literally 100's of different carbon formulas for VOC and odor control.
> 
> ...


Thanks. What effect does the resistance from the filter have in the calculation? So by my calculation I need about a 9cfm fan for a 2x4x6'11" area. The filter I cannot measure the resistenace, but it's a 4" inlet and 8" length filter and is advertised as a 140cfm filter. If it makes any difference the filter is first in the system and the fan is connected directly to the filter. It seems like only fans low enough are like computer/frideration fans, which makes me kind of skeptical. Thanks!


----------



## McStrats (Mar 5, 2018)

Ebola21 said:


> Thanks. What effect does the resistance from the filter have in the calculation? So by my calculation I need about a 9cfm fan for a 2x4x6'11" area. The filter I cannot measure the resistenace, but it's a 4" inlet and 8" length filter and is advertised as a 140cfm filter. If it makes any difference the filter is first in the system and the fan is connected directly to the filter. It seems like only fans low enough are like computer/frideration fans, which makes me kind of skeptical. Thanks!


I would run a 4" centrifugal fan with the fan controller on its lowest setting. You may not need a circulating fan as the cfm from the 4" will give all the air movement you need. The carbon filter itself puts up very little resistance, not nearly as much as particulate filtration. 

Also, you should be able to separate the fan and filter. My fan is outside of the growing space and the filter is inside.


----------



## Randodred (Mar 10, 2018)

Jst purchased a 6" Hyper fan.
Plan on using it for a partitioned room venting/scrubbing both is the plan.

Any advise ?

Sent from my LGMS345 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## McStrats (Mar 10, 2018)

Randodred said:


> Jst purchased a 6" Hyper fan.
> Plan on using it for a partitioned room venting/scrubbing both is the plan.
> 
> Any advise ?
> ...


What are dims of room and cfm of fan? is it connected to a carbon filter?


----------



## Randodred (Mar 14, 2018)

Ugh
I haven't moved yet.
Ive seen the room. Didnt measure.

I will get back to you on the dims in 4 weeks lol
P.S. just received the hyper fan and it is stupid quiet by the way

Sent from my LGMS345 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## HydroEnthused (Mar 21, 2018)

*If it wasn’t already addressed, the fan/filter should be situated vertically on the floor with the duct stack pointed straight up no bends. You have no choice but to prefilter room air with MERV 13 or higher so that you don’t limit your carbon life.
I’m running Can125’s for over 9 years because the carbon doesn’t get clogged with dust.*


----------



## Randodred (Mar 21, 2018)

HydroEnthused said:


> *If it wasn’t already addressed, the fan/filter should be situated vertically on the floor with the duct stack pointed straight up no bends. You have no choice but to prefilter room air with MERV 13 or higher so that you don’t limit your carbon life.
> I’m running Can125’s for over 9 years because the carbon doesn’t get clogged with dust.*


I thought filter shloud be up high ?
Please explain..

And your saying my intake needs to be pre filtered..
I was planning on using some carbon frefilters for a boot on the intake from the AC duct..

Sent from my LGMS345 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## HydroEnthused (Mar 21, 2018)

_Just use some regular MERV 13 air filters for passive intake and stand up the fan/filter combo a few inches from the floor in case you make a flood. This way your carbon filter doesn’t get clogged with dust. Up high carbon filters are only done if you don’t have the space and I still don’t recommend it._


----------



## Randodred (Mar 22, 2018)

Ill be using the fan/filter combo for outtake air ad well..
Using a split room central AC Venting intake into the veg and passive intake from there to the flower.
Outtake air from flower powered by hyperfan 6" with filter also...
So hang it down low to the ground..
Or set it on milk crate??
Still recomend filter fown low..
I will try i suppose i shld have the space

Sent from my LGMS345 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 6, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with ipower carbon filters? Looked around and while it's a cheap option a lot say it'll work and do the job maybe die faster, others treat it like a leper. It's already bought so no use crying over spilt milk but I'm hoping it'll work without any leaks or problems, if space and cfm matter for the effectiveness it's a 6"x18" ipower with a 6" green hydrofarm duct fan 440cfm I do have a speed controller if needed and it's for a 5x5x6.5 tent, thanks for any light shed on the matter


----------



## Randodred (Apr 6, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Anyone have any experience with ipower carbon filters? Looked around and while it's a cheap option a lot say it'll work and do the job maybe die faster, others treat it like a leper. It's already bought so no use crying over spilt milk but I'm hoping it'll work without any leaks or problems, if space and cfm matter for the effectiveness it's a 6"x18" ipower with a 6" green hydrofarm duct fan 440cfm I do have a speed controller if needed and it's for a 5x5x6.5 tent, thanks for any light shed on the matter


Its what i plan on using.
After hrs of research.
I believe it will work great. And as for life span. I chose the ipower due to the fact it comes apart easily. So can be rifilled.
After every cycle rotate it 90 degrees. And give a cpl taps on the side.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 6, 2018)

Randodred said:


> Its what i plan on using.
> After hrs of research.
> I believe it will work great. And as for life span. I chose the ipower due to the fact it comes apart easily. So can be rifilled.
> After every cycle rotate it 90 degrees. And give a cpl taps on the side.


Have you actually used them tho? Jw cuz with ipower it's kinda hit and miss they're a cheap brand and so you can never be too sure but as long as cfm is right I suppose it should be fine. As far as connecting it to the fan it's gonna be intake at the top of the tent would it be fine just sitting on the flange? Like no tape ducting etc cuz the negative pressure would be sealing it against the fan (mostly cuz the fan intake flange is too short to tape ducting or even tape the fan and filter together)


----------



## Fishbulb (May 2, 2018)

On a 8 big plant run I trust 110% a big as whatever filter I'm rung aka 6" with a ozone generator with a decent exhaust run 6 ft no ssmell it's golden but I grow in a shed in the house I had dehumidifier rocking to keep the carbon filter workering and heat my house 1200 ISA lot of heat that can be used


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (May 25, 2018)

haze010 said:


> Bulk aquarium activated carbon. Everywhere that sells the stuff for pet fish has it, even walmart, its what they use to filter the water in aquariums.


 I like this idea, Got mire info?


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (May 29, 2018)

Could one make a enclosure from panda plastic and use a carbon filter with effect?


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (May 29, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Have you actually used them tho? Jw cuz with ipower it's kinda hit and miss they're a cheap brand and so you can never be too sure but as long as cfm is right I suppose it should be fine. As far as connecting it to the fan it's gonna be intake at the top of the tent would it be fine just sitting on the flange? Like no tape ducting etc cuz the negative pressure would be sealing it against the fan (mostly cuz the fan intake flange is too short to tape ducting or even tape the fan and filter together)


Even if it is cheap, you could refill it with better grade stuff down the road. I would like to know about i power as well.


----------



## pollen205 (Jul 5, 2018)

I looking for easy diy carbon filter build


----------



## Randodred (Jul 6, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> Even if it is cheap, you could refill it with better grade stuff down the road. I would like to know about i power as well.


Ipower comes apart with Philips head screwdriver driver easy to refill


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 6, 2018)

Randodred said:


> Ipower comes apart with Philips head screwdriver driver easy to refill


Foothill Carbon Filters are the best refillable filters that I have found. One plug in the bottom to drain and refill.
https://www.ebay.com/i/160754396969?chn=ps


----------



## CannaReview (Jul 10, 2018)

I've refilled tons of tiny to Can 150 filter over the years and never again do I want to do that. For the 2+ years you can get out of a filter I'd rather just pay the extra for a brand new one. With out a shaker it take way too long to slowly pour in the charcoal and pack it a few inches at a time so remove any air gaps


----------



## 907guy (Jul 11, 2018)

CannaReview said:


> I've refilled tons of tiny to Can 150 filter over the years and never again do I want to do that. For the 2+ years you can get out of a filter I'd rather just pay the extra for a brand new one. With out a shaker it take way too long to slowly pour in the charcoal and pack it a few inches at a time so remove any air gaps


 2+ years? Those are some magic filters, what brand? I’m lucky to get 6 months out of mine!


----------



## CannaReview (Jul 11, 2018)

907guy said:


> 2+ years? Those are some magic filters, what brand? I’m lucky to get 6 months out of mine!


 Well then buy a bigger filter or don't let your humidity get out of control. Most of my customers use filters for 2+ years only time I've seen them go early are then they used too small of a filter for the job or had a monster fan running through a filter with CFM rating way too small for the fans CFM..


----------



## 907guy (Jul 13, 2018)

CannaReview said:


> Well then buy a bigger filter or don't let your humidity get out of control. Most of my customers use filters for 2+ years only time I've seen them go early are then they used too small of a filter for the job or had a monster fan running through a filter with CFM rating way too small for the fans CFM..


My space is 21’x21’ however I only have 3 3’x3’ tents in that sealed space. The two flower tents each have a 6” filter coupled to a single 6” 400cfm fan. The veg tent has a 4” filter coupled to a 4” fan. 

Humidity is kept in the high 50’s. 

With the filters I have in place now, even of the tents are empty the exhuast out of the fan smells like some skunky sweet fire. Those filters were brand new in Feb. I usually get more than this out of them, I tried a new brand which I will not do again. But even the other ones I was using, 6-9 months seems to be the usable lifespanto me. Maybe I need to get a more expensive filter.


----------



## CannaReview (Jul 14, 2018)

907guy said:


> My space is 21’x21’ however I only have 3 3’x3’ tents in that sealed space. The two flower tents each have a 6” filter coupled to a single 6” 400cfm fan. The veg tent has a 4” filter coupled to a 4” fan.
> 
> Humidity is kept in the high 50’s.
> 
> With the filters I have in place now, even of the tents are empty the exhuast out of the fan smells like some skunky sweet fire. Those filters were brand new in Feb. I usually get more than this out of them, I tried a new brand which I will not do again. But even the other ones I was using, 6-9 months seems to be the usable lifespanto me. Maybe I need to get a more expensive filter.


I don't think you need to get a more expensive filter just bigger one as its just charcoal what else on the filter that is not charcoal would make it work better lol. 6-9 months doesn't seem right. But I don't really have an answer for you, maybe just put a big filter and a 8-10" fan in the main room to suck up any escaped smell but I think this is where a proper ozone machine might do the trick.


----------



## GodfatherKCCO (Jul 16, 2018)

Brilliant thread dude


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 19, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Have you actually used them tho? Jw cuz with ipower it's kinda hit and miss they're a cheap brand and so you can never be too sure but as long as cfm is right I suppose it should be fine. As far as connecting it to the fan it's gonna be intake at the top of the tent would it be fine just sitting on the flange? Like no tape ducting etc cuz the negative pressure would be sealing it against the fan (mostly cuz the fan intake flange is too short to tape ducting or even tape the fan and filter together)


I’m a little late on posting but anyway. I have 2 I-power 6” filters and 1 Terrabloom.... they worked great up until my humidity started peaking 65-75%.... I can’t control my summer humidity right now I just don’t have the money. I’m going on my 3rd harvest with these and I’d buy them again. I’m sure it’s the humidity, positive.


----------



## CannaReview (Jul 20, 2018)

Go go n chill said:


> I’m a little late on posting but anyway. I have 2 I-power 6” filters and 1 Terrabloom.... they worked great up until my humidity started peaking 65-75%.... I can’t control my summer humidity right now I just don’t have the money. I’m going on my 3rd harvest with these and I’d buy them again. I’m sure it’s the humidity, positive.


Humidity above 60% kills them right away but once it goes down they'll work again.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 20, 2018)

CannaReview said:


> Humidity above 60% kills them right away but once it goes down they'll work again.


Thx I have two dehumidifiers and The both need control boards


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 23, 2018)

I just use carbon filters.
For burning weed I don't care...I smell up my block lol


----------



## john073 (Aug 4, 2018)

Good Day

Has any one here possibly tried more natural methods of odour control with just using plants, herbs and flowers possibly.

A Thread i came across talks about the following plants.

Calendula
Basil
Marjoram
Lavender
Juniper
Lemon Balm
Eucalyptus
Thyme
Rosemary
Mint

If any has tried this, i am looking into going this root, seeing that some of these or most of these plants can also be used in the house.

Thanks


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Aug 7, 2018)

Ive got the growing side of odour sorted , using rhino carbon filters. my problem is once harvested and drying . recently had batch of GSC and ya could smell her at distance ,lucky i had empty tent with filter . Remember on peeps some of these babies really stink ,maybe not to you but to other she will


----------



## JAMO_Grow (Aug 12, 2018)

Amazing information, I have recently brought a carbon filter however would love to experiment with the DIY alternatives just to see the outcome.


----------



## john073 (Aug 12, 2018)

JAMO_Grow said:


> Amazing information, I have recently brought a carbon filter however would love to experiment with the DIY alternatives just to see the outcome.


I currently have 10 types of herbs in my grow closet with 4 plants will see what happens this is just a test, if it doesnt help or doesnt work then ill just build a carbon filter.


----------



## bsew64 (Aug 12, 2018)

This could change the way we filter or don't 

Just now I was just reading about this cutting-edge technology that really destroys odor in a room VS what we capture in our filters. They completely sold out right now according to them but I wonder. who would know possibly about & personally what size would I need to do a 10' x 11' with this room with this product? It's Nanotech I would appreciate any input on this. 

"*Science at the nanoscale.*
Developed over two decades by research scientists, PECO is an innovative technology that utilizes free radicals—the same radicals used to kill cancer cells—to oxidize pollutants. By using nanotechnology, PECO is able to destroy pollutants 1000 times smaller than traditional HEPA filters (0.1 nanometers versus 300 nanometers"

I am not an advertiser nor will ever be one I hope posting this link won't get me in trouble here
the company is "molekule" 


john073 said:


> I currently have 10 types of herbs in my grow closet with 4 plants will see what happens this is just a test, if it doesnt help or doesnt work then ill just build a carbon filter.


----------



## mastrmasn (Aug 21, 2018)

I think I already know the answer to my question but being new to scrubbers figured I’d get confirmation. 

In the morning when the lights have been out all night the room I have my tent smells like carbon, no smell of the grow. 

As the day progresses especially near lights out it’s almost as if the filter stops working. It’s not horrible but I can smell the grow. 

I have no way of venting outside so the filter vents in the room. A huge garage that is not air tight so I do get fresh air. 

I’m assuming it’s the humidity causing this as the day progresses and the longer the lights are on the higher the humidity the less effective my filter gets. Am i wrong to assume this?

It’s not a top of the line filter. eBay brand we can say. It’s a 4” and my fan runs 190CFM in a 3x3 tent.


----------



## herbs1 (Sep 20, 2018)

I use a 4 inch inline fan which is rated at 190 cfm attached to a 195cfm mountain air filter. i find that sometimes odor is a slight issue depending on strain etc. Anyways i am thinking of getting a 6 inch filter which is 326 cfm and using a reducer for the 4 inch fan. this way i will have more than enough filter for whatever i am growing. does anyone know if this will work? Sorry if this was already asked.


----------



## CannaReview (Sep 20, 2018)

herbs1 said:


> I use a 4 inch inline fan which is rated at 190 cfm attached to a 195cfm mountain air filter. i find that sometimes odor is a slight issue depending on strain etc. Anyways i am thinking of getting a 6 inch filter which is 326 cfm and using a reducer for the 4 inch fan. this way i will have more than enough filter for whatever i am growing. does anyone know if this will work? Sorry if this was already asked.


Always go with the biggest filter you can for the space. The fan will work fine on bigger filters.


----------



## McStrats (Sep 23, 2018)

CannaReview said:


> Always go with the biggest filter you can for the space. The fan will work fine on bigger filters.


Too large a fan for the space can just as easily work against you. In my industry (industrial air handling) we use math to determine ach and cfm. Too large a fan means too many cfm and not enough "dwell time" for the odors in the carbon.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Oct 19, 2018)

10"X24" Phresh Filter on a 6", Slowed, inline fan proves to knock out any and all odor. Phresh Filters WORK!!!


----------



## McStrats (Oct 19, 2018)

Airwalker16 said:


> 10"X24" Phresh Filter on a 6", Slowed, inline fan proves to knock out any and all odor. Phresh Filters WORK!!!


Excellent! the more time the odors sit in the carbon the more effective it is. Slowing the fan down seems counter intuitive at first, but it turns out that the opposite is true.


----------



## Fixed up (Dec 17, 2018)

Airwalker16 said:


> 10"X24" Phresh Filter on a 6", Slowed, inline fan proves to knock out any and all odor. Phresh Filters WORK!!!


How do you slow the fan down. Even on the lowest setting my 6” fan seems to be sucking a ton of air and I can definitely smell the grow.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Dec 17, 2018)

Fixed up said:


> How do you slow the fan down. Even on the lowest setting my 6” fan seems to be sucking a ton of air and I can definitely smell the grow.


With a fan speed controller. Ideally you'd want to use a Variac though.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Dec 17, 2018)

Fixed up said:


> How do you slow the fan down. Even on the lowest setting my 6” fan seems to be sucking a ton of air and I can definitely smell the grow.


Phresh filter?


----------



## Fixed up (Dec 17, 2018)

This is what I have currently.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01NA07G79/ref=oh_aui_i_d_old_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Airwalker16 said:


> Phresh filter?


----------



## Fixed up (Dec 17, 2018)

Airwalker16 said:


> Phresh filter?


Should I be using a pre-filter?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Dec 17, 2018)

Your filter is junk. It uses coconut charcoal, not carbon from an underground mine like Phresh uses.


----------



## Fixed up (Dec 18, 2018)

Airwalker16 said:


> Your filter is junk. It uses coconut charcoal, not carbon from an underground mine like Phresh uses.


Ok thanks for the info.


----------



## bsew64 (Dec 18, 2018)

get a phresh filter


----------



## McStrats (Dec 20, 2018)

There are many odor absorption medias out there. Carbon is just one of them. Potassium permanganate and coconut shell are another two that work just as well, better in some applications. 

According to General Carbon..coal based G34X8 works best for cannabis odor.


----------



## McStrats (Dec 21, 2018)

This is a coconut based absorption media that works well. 

http://www.generalcarbon.com/activated-carbon/gc-4x8sd/


----------



## Airwalker16 (Dec 21, 2018)

RC-48 is all I trust.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 14, 2019)

trying to decide between these 2 filters!

I can easily run either way, the two small 6in. ones in each of my tents, then pull air out and then out the room, or I can leave the inside the tents open and blow all air through the 8in! I have fan plenty powerful enough to handle either or all. 

price is about the same, my main goal is 100% zero smell!


----------



## McStrats (Jan 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> trying to decide between these 2 filters!
> 
> I can easily run either way, the two small 6in. ones in each of my tents, then pull air out and then out the room, or I can leave the inside the tents open and blow all air through the 8in! I have fan plenty powerful enough to handle either or all.
> 
> price is about the same, my main goal is 100% zero smell!View attachment 4264632


You need 10 ach. You also don't want too many cfm as it will only pull the odors too quickly through the carbon. See my post above on how to work out mathematically how many cfm you need. More isn't better.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> trying to decide between these 2 filters!
> 
> I can easily run either way, the two small 6in. ones in each of my tents, then pull air out and then out the room, or I can leave the inside the tents open and blow all air through the 8in! I have fan plenty powerful enough to handle either or all.
> 
> price is about the same, my main goal is 100% zero smell!View attachment 4264632


Those are both intake filters I'm pretty sure. They work, but not as good as the originals.
Also, you need to create that NEGATIVE pressure inside both of your tents. It's really important to keeping things in check and your plants happy. Be sure to put the filters INSIDE your tents and pull through them and out of the tent, ducting all the way to exiting the room.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 14, 2019)

McStrats said:


> You need 10 ach. You also don't want too many cfm as it will only pull the odors too quickly through the carbon. See my post above on how to work out mathematically how many cfm you need. More isn't better.


I have a speed controller, I run it as low as possible.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 14, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> Those are both intake filters I'm pretty sure. They work, but not as good as the originals.


so what's the originals?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so what's the originals?


You just using 2- 4X4'X7' tents?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 14, 2019)

5x5 and 4x8


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 14, 2019)

P.s. best advice I can give you is to AVOID THE CENTRIFUGAL FANS. they become loud AF over time. Get any other brand similar in shape and style as hyper fans.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 14, 2019)

I've had a 8in inline fan that I've had for years, 960 cfm, with the speed controller it's very nice! hasn't let me down yet!


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> 5x5 and 4x8


I'd get 2 6X16".


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 14, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> I'd get 2 6X16".


Although, on 3bay and other places it seems that the 24" is usually only like $10 more so if that's the case, pick up the larger 24" sized ones. Bigger IS Better.


----------



## herbs1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Does anyone know how long carbon filters last if they stay in the box, unopened? I have a mountain air filter running now for almost 3 yrs but it seems to keep working. I want to buy another one in case it stops working but don't know if the carbon will degrade over time sitting on the shelf. Any thoughts?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 16, 2019)

herbs1 said:


> Does anyone know how long carbon filters last if they stay in the box, unopened? I have a mountain air filter running now for almost 3 yrs but it seems to keep working. I want to buy another one in case it stops working but don't know if the carbon will degrade over time sitting on the shelf. Any thoughts?


As long as its bagged up in the box, not exposed to air, I'd assume years if shelf life.


----------



## McStrats (Jan 16, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> As long as its bagged up in the box, not exposed to air, I'd assume years if shelf life.


This is correct. It's an absorption media, so as long as it isn't absorbing air and humidity it will last a long long time if sealed.


----------



## herbs1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks for your replies. It's sealed in a box but there is no plastic around it. I suppose I could put my own plastic wrap around it when I get it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Jan 21, 2019)

so what other methods of getting rid of smell is there?

I've heard somewhere that oder absorbing gels can be bad for for our girls, I don't know how true this is. I've also heard of the ozone generators, but they are pricey, and apperently bad for humans to breathe in, and I do like to spend a lot of time in my flower rooms, so that's kinda an issue for me!

I'm running 2 6"x12" phresh carbon scrubbers pulling air out from my two grow tents, and also have an 8"x24" old scrubber(2 years old) and instead of trashing it, I hooked it up on the outside of the tents just as extra, I'm sure it still works a Lil bit, and it can't make it worst! so I pull air out the two tents through the phresh filters, then out the tent and through the 8in into the rest of the room!

I'm just hoping to find some good, cheap ideas, or maybe even gels or anything that will help eliminate smells! My main problem is the strains I'm growing are extremely stinky! I was just hoping to hear a few extra tricks that may help even more, I'm not exactly legal yet, so zero smell is very important! 

the pic below is something I came across, unfortunately I don't know who to give credit too, but I thought it was a very cheap and good idea for just a Lil extra help on controlling smell!


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 15, 2019)

Leeski said:


> I use rhino carbon filter 4” fan I smear the in side of out take ducting with Ona pro gel works for me gel last about 3wks but only needed for last 3wks flower


You shouldn't need any ona gel whatsoever if your carbon filters doing what it's supposed to.
Maybe upgrade to an 8"-10". Or at the least 6".


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Feb 19, 2019)

What's the verdict on ipower fans/filters? Too loud and needs to be replaced frequently?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 19, 2019)

SirSpliffsAlot said:


> What's the verdict on ipower fans/filters? Too loud and needs to be replaced frequently?


Any big metal centrifugal fan is a POS and any filter thats not Phresh, rhino, can, or mountain air is probably junk.


----------



## SirSpliffsAlot (Feb 19, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> Any big metal centrifugal fan is a POS and any filter thats not Phresh, rhino, can, or mountain air is probably junk.


What's the cheapest fan for a 4x4x6.5 you would recommend?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 19, 2019)

SirSpliffsAlot said:


> What's the cheapest fan for a 4x4x6.5 you would recommend?


A 4 or 6" one from eBay. They sell one that's like $40 that kicks Ass and is so quiet and can be controlled very slowly with a speed controller.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 19, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-6-8-inch-Inline-Duct-Exhaust-Ventilation-Vent-Blower-Plastic-Fan/182912944298?epid=21009680373&hash=item2a967608aa:m:mNgFtNtc24BJKdKhpJA9ayw

Right there.


----------



## Nabbers (Mar 1, 2019)

Recently started using a Flower Carbon Filter since I no longer need a big fan to cool an HPS. Replaceable carbon filter block fits a 120mm case fan and seems to be doing a decent enough job keeping smells down outside my tent. Once I open the tent flap the aroma really hits me.


----------



## Growing24/7 (Mar 8, 2019)

Wow just saw ths huge jambled 3 am drunk speech I made sorry if it's hard to read Ill either fix it or delete my stupidly by morning. Great forums you guys got hoping to share my experience and grow with you guys as a Terp hunter!!!! My experience with 2 micro grows, as long as the grow room is closed with the window open always ( even in -30 celsius) the rest of the house is fine and you get no smell unless I quickly open the door for a sec. By week 4 I thought it cant get any worse, it smells like candy, skunk, and berries so pungent i could taste it in the air. Week 5 came, house is still okay because it's winter and everyone leaves their windows closed. This was the main reason I felt okay with no carbon filter was because no one opens their windows when we have -40 winters in Canada. In week 6-8 it finally hit me, I was down the street.... walking back home and I got a big which of my purple beauty a street down! My window was on the other side of my house as well!!! That's when it hit me, i was ignorant for not listening even though some told me 1-2 plants don't smell that bad, it's a about the pheno! Some are like candy skunks that half your neighborhood would smell only from 2 plants in 3 gallon pots grown with a amazing cheap 100 watt LED. Its late sorry if this is long I'm a little innepreaited, cheers! I'll introduce myself tomorrow and show you the beauties (one is hanging, first indoor was a success!)


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Oct 12, 2019)

Neighbor just gave me a Friendly heads up. As soon as I get out of my car in the driveway I smell it from all the way in the backyard in my pool shed. I have a portable AC and a window unit with no filter at all. Will a five or 6 inch carbon in-line filter do the trick. I’m not worried about the little tiny window unit because that is in the window and my portable AC is in the middle of the space so that is with sucking up all the smell


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 12, 2019)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> Neighbor just gave me a Friendly heads up. As soon as I get out of my car in the driveway I smell it from all the way in the backyard in my pool shed. I have a portable AC and a window unit with no filter at all. Will a five or 6 inch carbon in-line filter do the trick. I’m not worried about the little tiny window unit because that is in the window and my portable AC is in the middle of the space so that is with sucking up all the smell


If it’s really humid carbon filter won’t work hardly at all
How big is your grow
If it’s a closet or a small shed a 6 inch should be plenty


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Oct 12, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> If it’s really humid carbon filter won’t work hardly at all
> How big is your grow
> If it’s a closet or a small shed a 6 inch should be plenty


4 plants 8 x 15 space. Concrete floor framed shed , sided / roof with shingles. No insulated


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 12, 2019)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> 4 plants 8 x 15 space. Concrete floor framed shed , sided / roof with shingles. No insulated


Must be big ass plants! You are gonna need something bigger, maybe 2 6” and just scrub the air and recycle it back into the room. Just an opinion bro. Good luck


----------



## Onymous21 (Oct 12, 2019)

A super cheap way my buddy always masked the smell was connecting an in-line fan to vent hose and he’d take 8 inches of 4in pvc, drill holes, fill with charcoal and it kept smell down. He’d also put dryer sheets on the outgoing air vent. He did that for years


----------



## KingPhoenix (Oct 31, 2019)

DOes anyone know if its possible to join up to a bathroom duct to exhaust? Im setting up my grow tent in my master bathroom and there is a bathroom fan in there already. I could go into the attic and attach a Y onto it but im not sure how to make sure it doesnt just blow back into the bathroom fan lol. The windows are the type that tilt out, with winter coming in not sure about how to vent out them.


----------



## Go go n chill (Oct 31, 2019)

KingPhoenix said:


> DOes anyone know if its possible to join up to a bathroom duct to exhaust? Im setting up my grow tent in my master bathroom and there is a bathroom fan in there already. I could go into the attic and attach a Y onto it but im not sure how to make sure it doesnt just blow back into the bathroom fan lol. The windows are the type that tilt out, with winter coming in not sure about how to vent out them.


Your bathroom exhaust fan is most likely 3 inch or 4 inch and that probably won’t be enough to exhaust the heat and or all of the smell. You could add an exhaust and terminate it at the roof with a roof jack. Just an ides.


----------



## KingPhoenix (Oct 31, 2019)

Go go n chill said:


> Your bathroom exhaust fan is most likely 3 inch or 4 inch and that probably won’t be enough to exhaust the heat and or all of the smell. You could add an exhaust and terminate it at the roof with a roof jack. Just an ides.


Thanks, I rent so that is out of the question.

I think I will have to build an insulated panel to block the window and go through there.

Edit: So what's the worst that can happen? some air comes back into the bathroom? I'm going to have the carbon filter on it so its not that big of a deal, and i'm in Canada so its legal.
I'm worried about damaging the window leaving it open to the snow and cold all winter probably isn't going to be great for it.


----------



## Rootz707 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hey everyone, I am trying to accomplish a odorless grow tent (my tent is 24x24x48 with one plant at a time or three autos. my question/s is, are these filters ok/good/bad and if I use 2 of them, can I meet this goal?




https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VKJG4DQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=AU5B3D8KGYEPW&psc=1

I understand that whenI open the tent it will let smell out but I am going for no odor at all when its closed. moving into a townhouse or a house in MN and need to keep it 100% stealth from neighbors/family/maintenance people/etc.


----------



## ismann (Dec 1, 2019)

Rootz707 said:


> Hey everyone, I am trying to accomplish a odorless grow tent (my tent is 24x24x48 with one plant at a time or three autos. my question/s is, are these filters ok/good/bad and if I use 2 of them, can I meet this goal?
> 
> View attachment 4420356
> 
> ...


I used those and they're solid. Make sure you have a decent fan. You only need one for a 2x2.


----------



## Rootz707 (Dec 7, 2019)

ismann said:


> I used those and they're solid. Make sure you have a decent fan. You only need one for a 2x2.


 thanks you! gonna go for this filter then.


----------



## ryanj91 (Dec 9, 2019)

I have a 5 x 10 grow tent in basement. 6 in carbon filter and fan. Ive never had issues with smell before. This is a new filter. I just started flowering and I can smell em upstairs. Think I just got a bad filter or whats up?


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Dec 11, 2019)

ryanj91 said:


> I have a 5 x 10 grow tent in basement. 6 in carbon filter and fan. Ive never had issues with smell before. This is a new filter. I just started flowering and I can smell em upstairs. Think I just got a bad filter or whats up?


what brand filter?


----------



## ryanj91 (Dec 11, 2019)

I think my problem is humidity. Stopped running dehumidifier a couple weeks ago in basement and didn't connect two and two together. Carbon filters won't work in high humidity right? Gotta be below 60 I believe


----------



## Lord Bonkey (Dec 11, 2019)

ryanj91 said:


> I think my problem is humidity. Stopped running dehumidifier a couple weeks ago in basement and didn't connect two and two together. Carbon filters won't work in high humidity right? Gotta be below 60 I believe


yeah something like that, I run an 8x39 for exhaust and an 10x39 for scrubing in my 5x10 and you could take someone in there with a blind fold and they wouldnt smell shit
6in would cut my costs quite a bit if it works


----------



## ryanj91 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow ya I think you should stay with what you got ha! 6 in is prob too small, good thing I don't have close neighbors  but I've only ever ran 6 in and never had issues, but I kept humidity at like 40-50. Right now it's 70.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 11, 2019)

Idk if it has been mentioned, but has anybody used a hydroxyl generator during drying? I have access to one, but I don’t want it to pull all the smell out of my bud or some shit.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 21, 2020)

I’m running a 4in carbon filter in my 3x3x5. Some days I swear I smell lil something other days no. That being said you get used too the smell and when fresh noses come in is the true test
I think I’m gonna buy one more filter to put on exhaust side of fan or is that not a good idea?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 21, 2020)

TheOrganic said:


> I’m running a 4in carbon filter in my 3x3x5. Some days I swear I smell lil something other days no. That being said you get used too the smell and when fresh noses come in is the true test
> I think I’m gonna buy one more filter to put on exhaust side of fan or is that not a good idea?


It's really a lot more important to use it and create negative pressure inside the tent and pull THROUGH the filter.
You know the brand, price, and where ya bought it?


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 22, 2020)

TheOrganic said:


> I’m running a 4in carbon filter in my 3x3x5. Some days I swear I smell lil something other days no. That being said you get used too the smell and when fresh noses come in is the true test
> I think I’m gonna buy one more filter to put on exhaust side of fan or is that not a good idea?


Buy another fan and filter.....6” IMO


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 22, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> It's really a lot more important to use it and create negative pressure inside the tent and pull THROUGH the filter.
> You know the brand, price, and where ya bought it?


Def have neg air pressure in tent. Vivison filter and fan. Gonna have my brother be a smell tester. I might just be smelling when I toke a bowl


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 22, 2020)

TheOrganic said:


> Def have neg air pressure in tent. Vivison filter and fan. Gonna have my brother be a smell tester. I might just be smelling when I toke a bowl


I'd bet he smells it. I hope he doesn't and those vivosuns being significantly cheaper would be a better option than some of the / prices you can pay.


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 25, 2020)

TheOrganic said:


> Def have neg air pressure in tent. Vivison filter and fan. Gonna have my brother be a smell tester. I might just be smelling when I toke a bowl


Man, most people say diy filters don’t work..... mine does. I’ve had “smell testers” no one smells NOTHING and I have a bunch of plants in late flower. It takes money and time up front but the dividends are worth it. I can change my carbon out when needed.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 25, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> Man, most people say diy filters don’t work..... mine does. I’ve had “smell testers” no one smells NOTHING and I have a bunch of plants in late flower. It takes money and time up front but the dividends are worth it. I can change my carbon out when needed.


Link to a post about it?


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 25, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> Link to a post about it?


I haven’t spoke in detail about the one that I built online. But The true secret is Square inches of surface area not the depth of your carbon. Most store-bought or manufactured carbon filters Aren’t that thick and that’s because most fans can’t push through more than 2 1/2 inches or so of carbon


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 25, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> I haven’t spoke in detail about the one that I built online. But The true secret is Square inches of surface area not the depth of your carbon. Most store-bought or manufactured carbon filters Aren’t that thick and that’s because most fans can’t push through more than 2 1/2 inches or so of carbon


So how bout some pics or a description?


----------



## BenG17 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi guys, i'am planning my first grow and where i live there is no activated carbon filter for sell and buying online is not an option, so just want to ask if the DIY scrubber do they really work ? or is it a waste of time ? can't take risk with my grow and am really tired of buying overpriced shitty hash want to grow mine. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 27, 2020)

Why can't you order one?


----------



## BenG17 (Jan 27, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> Why can't you order one?


The country where i live custom are the biggest scammer, i will end up paying three time the price + the delivery itself will cost more then the scrubber, and the worst is it will raise too many questions, man i wish i live where it's legal to grow.


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 27, 2020)

You can get activated carbon at an aquarium or pet store locally.


----------



## BenG17 (Jan 27, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> You can get activated carbon at an aquarium or pet store locally.


Yeah i found activated carbon here, the inline fan and all the others supplies, but i want to know if it will work like the professional ones given the design is good ?


----------



## coreywebster (Jan 27, 2020)

BenG17 said:


> Yeah i found activated carbon here, the inline fan and all the others supplies, but i want to know if it will work like the professional ones given the design is good ?


It should do yeah, the difference between a cheap filter and a good one is mostly how well its packed. If there are gaps in the carbon because of lack of quality control then it doesn't work.

Take your time to fill it and vibrate it down, maybe on a washing machine or something.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 27, 2020)

Not sure if it's been mentioned in this lengthy thread but zeolite (a volcanic mineral) is great for absorbing odors and moisture. There's no shortage of it on Amazon. On a related note, scientists have found that incorporating zeolite into soil also has many benefits that aren't related to odor control. Google 'zeolite and cannabis'.


----------



## BenG17 (Jan 27, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> It should do yeah, the difference between a cheap filter and a good one is mostly how well its packed. If there are gaps in the carbon because of lack of quality control then it doesn't work.
> 
> Take your time to fill it and vibrate it down, maybe on a washing machine or something.


Thanks .


----------



## Go go n chill (Jan 27, 2020)

BenG17 said:


> The country where i live custom are the biggest scammer, i will end up paying three time the price + the delivery itself will cost more then the scrubber, and the worst is it will raise too many questions, man i wish i live where it's legal to grow.


Hey buddy you can build a carbon filter that will work. The trick is to keep the carbon no thicker than about 2 inches. The longer the tube the better.


----------



## BenG17 (Jan 27, 2020)

Go go n chill said:


> Hey buddy you can build a carbon filter that will work. The trick is to keep the carbon no thicker than about 2 inches. The longer the tube the better.


Thanks i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## toad37 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned in this lengthy thread but zeolite (a volcanic mineral) is great for absorbing odors and moisture. There's no shortage of it on Amazon. On a related note, scientists have found that incorporating zeolite into soil also has many benefits that aren't related to odor control. Google 'zeolite and cannabis'.


Interesting... thanks for mentioning.


----------



## Micro G. (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi guys! Has anyone of you ever tried Ram filters? It's difficult to find Rhino or Phresh filter where I live and to order them the shipping fee it's 50 to 60% of the filter's value.
So, do you have any feedback about those filters?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 22, 2020)

Micro G. said:


> Hi guys! Has anyone of you ever tried Ram filters? It's difficult to find Rhino or Phresh filter where I live and to order them the shipping fee it's 50 to 60% of the filter's value.
> So, do you have any feedback about those filters?
> View attachment 4511092


You won't find many here whove used them. If any at all. I say buy it and try it. Looks like you don't have much more option anyways.


----------



## Micro G. (Mar 22, 2020)

Yep, i've already ordered it, i was just curious to know if anybody use the same brand!
They use australin RC412 carbon...this filter is not cheap it's about the same price of a Rhino pro of the same size...but with free shipping!


----------



## raggyb (Mar 22, 2020)

Micro G. said:


> Hi guys! Has anyone of you ever tried Ram filters? It's difficult to find Rhino or Phresh filter where I live and to order them the shipping fee it's 50 to 60% of the filter's value.
> So, do you have any feedback about those filters?
> View attachment 4511092


Ram it up there and see what happens!


----------



## Renfro (Jun 25, 2020)

*AirROS by Sage Industrial*​
This is a new product that can handle the strong odors generated by a flowering room.

​
It maintains ozone levels that are 1/3 to 1/2 of the OSHA standards. So it's safe for you and your plants.

​*This is not just another ozone generator.* It creates 7 ROS (Reactive Oxygen Species) like Hydrogen Peroxide and Hydrogen Trioxide. *These units will constantly sterilize every surface the air touches.* For example, if COVID-19 virus was on a surface in the room it would be gone within 45 minutes.

​
So with this product in your room running 24/7, things like powdery mildew, botrytis are history. The controller will ramp up output as biomass increases, automatically keeping up with odor.

Power usage is VERY low, a unit for a 5000 cuft space will draw less than 30 watts!

Linked are some PDF files with more information about the AirROS product. Please feel free to drop me a PM if you have more questions. I have a good relationship with their staff as I am a consultant for many commercial grows and I may be able to get you a discount on a unit if you are interested. I would need to know the dimensions (LxWxH) or just the cubic feet of your space in order to size the unit appropriately.


----------



## s2mikey (Jun 25, 2020)

Just hooked up a new Vortex ProLite 4x16 filter to a Hydrofarm Active-Air 165CFM fan. Just used a short piece of ducting between the two and then ducted straight out the side of the tent back into the basement. Its a 3x3x6 tent with 3-5 plants in flower. I was using Ona Gel in the basement which does help but a few strains are danky so I needed more. Since Ive hooked up the filter, so far its working great. Im venting back into the room but it stays cool and Im using an LED so heat is not an issue. The basement is like 18x20 and the tent is 3x3x6. Plenty of air naturally coming in, IMO. I do have windows down there but dont feel the need to vent out at this stage. I open one window here and there as needed but if its hot out or cold out the windows stay closed. Im pretty happy - the air coming out of the exhaust duct smells like nothing whatsoever. Thats the idea. Its not too loud either and very smooth.

I just have to manage watering/entering the tent for service. Early morning is best. And, upstairs we always burn candles, use Glades, etc, etc. It takes a team to really fight off the late flower smells. We have always done candles & Glades(way before we ever wanted to do our small grow) so people are used to various smells in our house. I think we got it covered. Heres a quick tips list:

Carbon filtering is well worth it. No two ways about it.
One Gel is a good product and does help overall
You can exhaust back into the basement if you're using a smaller grow tent with zero issues.
For #3 to be true you must have a solid setup and negative vacuum in the tent. The tent walls will slightly bow inward and a small sheet of paper(as a test, dont leave it there, lol) at your passive lower air intake will suction to that area. That means yer good. 
Candles(good quality ones), Glades, incense, etc are all worth having going as much as possible, even during low odor times. It makes your house a "candle" house and smells are always varying. 
Good Luck and stay safe!


----------



## Onymous21 (Jun 26, 2020)

Renfro said:


> *AirROS by Sage Industrial*​
> This is a new product that can handle the strong odors generated by a flowering room.
> 
> View attachment 4605585​
> ...


What’s the ticket on em bud?


----------



## Renfro (Jun 26, 2020)

Onymous21 said:


> What’s the ticket on em bud?


All depends on the size of your space. Feel free to PM me with specifications of your space (LxWxH). A unit that's sized for a 5000 cuft flowering room lists for about $4300, a unit sized for a 24,000 cuft flowering room lists for about $6,300. I have established a good relationship with AirROS as I consult for a lot of commercial grows so I might be able to get a little discount for you.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jun 26, 2020)

Renfro said:


> All depends on the size of your space. Feel free to PM me with specifications of your space (LxWxH). A unit that's sized for a 5000 cuft flowering room lists for about $4300, a unit sized for a 24,000 cuft flowering room lists for about $6,300. I have established a good relationship with AirROS as I consult for a lot of commercial grows so I might be able to get a little discount for you.


God, I wish I had your job..


----------



## Renfro (Jun 26, 2020)

Here is a link to the post I just made after unboxing the AirROS demo unit and firing it up.






Control odor & sterilize your room air + surfaces 24/7 + eliminate PM


Ok folks, hear me now and thank me later. This is for the more commercially minded growers out there who want to control odor AND prevent any issues with mold / mildew / bacteria. https://www.airrosbysage.com/ This device uses a sensor to maintain proper levels of ozone and 7 different...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## mgsgrowgirl (Jul 13, 2020)

Very helpful thread! Thanks


----------



## TailsGrow (Jul 18, 2020)

Above 70% humidity does the filter completely lose its ability to neutralize odors or does it just decrease a little?


----------



## s2mikey (Jul 28, 2020)

TailsGrow said:


> Above 70% humidity does the filter completely lose its ability to neutralize odors or does it just decrease a little?


Not totally lose it but its NOT optimal. It will shorten the lifespan of the filter too if left at that level for a log time. The humidity should be kept at 60% or less at all times. My setup runs at about 52% to 55% and that gives me basically 99.99% smell control. The plants like it inflower too. Too much humidity isnt good for anything, really.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jul 31, 2020)

I have a 8*12 room with a veg tent 4*4 and 5x5 flower. The tents are passive venting out to a small vented attic with a 10” scrubber just incase. I have temp issues, even fan all the way on I think I hit 90-91 in heat of summer.

These two tents contain flood tables. I want to get a mini ac with humidifer and carbon filter. I saw prices around 500-600. I would keep the carbon filters in the tents venting but to the room outside the tent. I would have a fan and carbon filter. Install y splitter to both tents to input air. 

Any thoughts on this. Someone mentioned split ac I def can’t put that on the side of my house. Is it worth it to break from passive.


----------



## Stryker427 (Aug 28, 2020)

Ozone gens safe? A loooooooong time ago people thought they made people sick. Not true?


----------



## Stryker427 (Aug 28, 2020)

Ladiesonly said:


> I have a 8*12 room with a veg tent 4*4 and 5x5 flower. The tents are passive venting out to a small vented attic with a 10” scrubber just incase. I have temp issues, even fan all the way on I think I hit 90-91 in heat of summer.
> 
> These two tents contain flood tables. I want to get a mini ac with humidifer and carbon filter. I saw prices around 500-600. I would keep the carbon filters in the tents venting but to the room outside the tent. I would have a fan and carbon filter. Install y splitter to both tents to input air.
> 
> Any thoughts on this. Someone mentioned split ac I def can’t put that on the side of my house. Is it worth it to break from passive.


I think so. But if what you have works currently you know what they say....if it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 23, 2020)

Stryker427 said:


> Ozone gens safe? A loooooooong time ago people thought they made people sick. Not true?


Ozone is dangerous. Very dangerous if you are chronically exposed. I would certainly never consider using it in a grow. Even an un-attended one.

Why use a toxic gas to remove odour when activated carbon will do the job perfectly safely?

I feel the same way about the unnecessary trend to add UV light to grows.


----------



## jillxjilly (Feb 24, 2021)

Is it hard to install a 4" filter + fan? Any tips for what order to hang them up / connect the pieces?


----------



## Fishbulb (Feb 24, 2021)

jillxjilly said:


> Is it hard to install a 4" filter + fan? Any tips for what order to hang them up / connect the pieces?


Get a piece of wood some screws and table ties your good 


That 8"


----------



## groweee (Feb 25, 2021)

Micro G. said:


> Hi guys! Has anyone of you ever tried Ram filters? It's difficult to find Rhino or Phresh filter where I live and to order them the shipping fee it's 50 to 60% of the filter's value.
> So, do you have any feedback about those filters?
> View attachment 4511092


I have this guy, 4'' one
did perform couple of months fine but then got stuck, RH is %60-65
now it's the 4th month it gets stuck almost in 2 weeks.

Not sure other brands will perform better, I was thinking to try https://canfilters.com/


----------



## Wordplay (Sep 4, 2021)

Arrid said:


> No one has anything they could add?
> 
> Hmm...


You should try incense or back flow incense cones. They work for me.


----------



## HitSolution#9 (Oct 7, 2021)

SayWord said:


> its all bagseed


That was helpful.


----------



## HitSolution#9 (Oct 7, 2021)

Kro0ks said:


> i like when my house reeks like weed


You wouldn't say that in a non-legal state.


----------



## Redeyes82 (Oct 7, 2021)

Wordplay said:


> You should try incense or back flow incense cones. They work for me.


I got a big 8” phresh carbon filter and an 8” ac infinity duct fan in a 4x4 tent. It kills all the smel easily with fan operating at less than half speed. I have friends who don’t smoke weed and aren’t around it much. They cannot smell it even when in the room with the tent. Very impressed. The tent can be open and I really can’t smell anything unless I’m standing right near the door


----------



## rijkmus1 (Dec 27, 2021)

Redeyes82 said:


> I got a big 8” phresh carbon filter and an 8” ac infinity duct fan in a 4x4 tent. It kills all the smel easily with fan operating at less than half speed. I have friends who don’t smoke weed and aren’t around it much. They cannot smell it even when in the room with the tent. Very impressed. The tent can be open and I really can’t smell anything unless I’m standing right near the door


Does that mean you have to keep fan on 24 7 to keep negative pressure. I only have a 4inch in a 2x4. I will have to upgrade to a 6. My wife has a nose stronger than a bloodhound. She calls it Skunk piss.


----------



## leeges (Jun 25, 2022)

The Ona blocks work great if you just have one or two plants in a room. I highly recommend em.


----------



## Getmagnolia (Aug 2, 2022)

Arrid said:


> *Odour control*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a nice and informative thread! Thank you for this.


----------

